# knitting tea party 22 may '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 22 May 15

What a lovely weekend  a little rain here and there but all in all a really nice two days. Gary got all the weed eating done  so the place looks fairly decent. By the look of the grass  another day or two and I will be back out on the mower.

Its lovely being able to have the windows and door open  I love the fresh air blowing through. Gary hung my screen door yesterday so I dont have bugs to worry about. Ive even had the door open at night which pleases the animals to no end  especially the cats  they can sleep on the bed  go out and prowl for a while and then come back in and sleep on the bed again. Talk about the soft life. lol

Ron  my computer guru  is supposed to show up sometime today  not sure what time  I had emailed him over the weekend  I have been unable to download some things. I cant get into the jigsaw puzzle site  there are several ebooks I wanted to down load and the sweater that Sonja gave the pattern for  so I am hoping he can figure out what is wrong. I cant think of anything I have done but that doesnt mean much. lol

The computer is fixed  not sure what he did but I can now download things. I got chided on having fifteen word documents up  I never thought of them as a window  I just thought they sat there quietly. Oh well  it runs  I cant ask anything more.

A few recipes in no particular order. This week I am thinking Memorial Day so many of the recipes would lend themselves to picnic fare  that is if the weather cooperates.

Snickerdoodle Mug Cake by Samantha at Five Heart Home

Yield: 1 mug cake

Ingredients

1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons sugar 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/4 cup milk, at room temperature 
2 tablespoons salted butter, melted and cooled 
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

For layering/topping: 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

Directions

In a small bowl, whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder, and cinnamon until thoroughly, completely combined, with no streaks of any ingredients remaining.

Blend in milk, butter, and vanilla until batter is smooth.

Into a 14-ounce (or larger) microwave-safe mug with straight sides, scoop a big spoonful of batter, and then sprinkle with a spoonful of cinnamon sugar. Alternate layers, ending with cinnamon sugar.

Microwave on high for 1 to 1 1/2 minutes, or until cake is done to your liking. Allow to cool for a couple of minutes before serving.

Tips, Tricks, & Variations: A tall, cylindrical mug with straight (not angled) sides will ensure that the cake bakes evenly. I found a 14-ounce mug to be the perfect size to allow the cake to rise up while baking without overflowing. (I filled my mug to the top with water and then transferred the water to a measuring cup to determine its capacity.) If you use a smaller mug, you may want to bake the cake on top of a plate or paper towel to catch any possible overflow.

The strength of individual microwaves can vary. The first time you make this recipe, be prepared to experiment a bit to make sure that 1 minute is the perfect length of baking time. The nice thing about this cake is that even if it is undercooked, you don't have to worry about raw eggs!

Unsalted butter will work just fine in this recipe, but I find that using salted butter adds a tiny flavor boost.

http://www.fivehearthome.com/2015/01/15/snickerdoodle-mug-cake/

Lemon Oreo Strawberry Swirl Ice Cream by lindsay ballen

Ingredients

2 cups heavy whipping cream 
1 (8 oz) package cream cheese, softened 
1 (14 oz) can sweetened condensed milk (fat free works fine) 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
2 cups Lemon Oreos, broken into chunks 
1/3 cup strawberry preserves

Directions

Chill your metal bowl and/or beater blades for at least 30 minutes. Beat the heavy whipping cream until stiff peaks form.

In a separate bowl, beat the cream cheese until creamy. Slowly add the sweetened condensed milk and beat again.

Stir in the lemon juice. Gently fold in the whipped cream. Stir in the cookie chunks.

Spoon a third of the mixture into a freezer safe container. Drop a few spoonfuls of strawberry preserves on top. Swirl gently with a knife. Repeat two more times, ending with strawberry swirls.

Freeze until solid, about 4-6 hours. Store in the freezer in a covered container.

Notes: The lemon juice added to the mixture will result in an ice cream that is a little bit icier. Let the container sit out on the counter for a few minutes before serving to soften it up.

http://normalcooking.com/2015/05/15/lemon-oreo-strawberry-swirl-ice-cream/

DAIRY-FREE ICE CREAM: 6 TIPS FOR SUCCESS by: Alyssa Rimmer
Recipe: Dairy-Free Ice Cream

Theres almost nothing better than a big scoop of ice cream on a hot summer day.

But for someone who doesnt eat dairy, my options are limited to sorbet. And while delicious, it can get a little boring after awhile.

The beauty of it is that making ice cream at home is a cinch. Especially dairy-free ice cream. As long as you have an ice cream maker and a few simple ingredients, in a matter of a few hours you can have a batch of ultra-creamy, decadent and delicious ice cream to enjoy.

So let the brain-freeze party begin!

Tips for: making dairy-free ice cream

Picking a base

When youre choosing which plant-based milk to use when you make your dairy-free ice cream, theres isnt a best choice. Really, its up to you; but do keep in mind that different milks will have varying effects on the end product. Here are some milks to choose from:

Full-fat coconut milk
Almond milk
Cashew milk
Rice milk
Hemp milk
Soy milk

You can decide by flavor, but also think about texture. If you want ice cream thats ultra-creamy, silky smooth, and fairly decadent, then choosing a milk with a higher fat content  like full-fat coconut milk  is your best bet.

Since fat freezes at a different rate than water, using a higher-fat milk will result in a creamier, less icy ice cream. But at the same time, these ice creams will be quite rich and also high in fat and calories, so consider that as well.

My preference is to combine a high-fat milk with a lower-fat option. I find the texture just how I like it, and the ice cream is a bit on the lighter side. I like to use a blend of coconut milk and either almond, cashew, or hemp milk as my base (mainly because I like the taste of these milks the best).

Choosing a sweetener

Next up is picking your sweetener. As with any ice cream, you have lots of options. You can go with a granulated sweetener like cane sugar or coconut/palm sugar. Or you can opt for a liquid sweetener like honey, maple syrup, or agave. Both are great options; again, it just depends on what you prefer.

If youre opting for granulated sugar, just note that youll need to dissolve the sugar in the base before churning it, which means youll also have to chill the base for longer before being able to make your ice cream. Ive tested both ways and like them both, but I tend to opt for maple syrup as my sweetener of choice.

Also, while I havent tested this myself, I do think that you could use stevia as a sweetener. Id start with 1/2 teaspoon and increase it by 1/8 teaspoon until you find your desired sweetness level.

Eggs vs. no eggs

This is a common question Im asked when talking about making dairy-free ice cream at home: do we add eggs or not? The answer is it depends.

When youre using eggs in your ice cream, youre essentially just making a custard base which you then churn and freeze. Custards are usually on the thicker side, and have a very creamy, smooth texture.

Egg yolks are primarily fat and protein, and help keep the ice cream smooth (similar to the higher-fat milks). Egg yolks also act as an emulsifier: The proteins in the yolk bind with water and fat molecules in the milk, which results in a more stable and creamy end product. Basically, the ice cream will melt more slowly.

So again, as we did with our milk bases, the dilemma of adding or not adding eggs comes down to texture and personal preference. My best tip is to first use eggs when youre not using high-fat milks. So if youre making an ice cream thats just soy milk, to get that rich, creamy texture youre going to want egg yolks in the mix. If youre making your ice cream with coconut milk (or even cashew cream) as the base, then you probably dont need the eggs.

And then experiment and find what you like best.

Adding a thickener

While not a required step in the dairy-free ice cream making process, adding a thickener can help make your ice cream more creamy and help reduce the amount of ice crystals that form during the freezing process, especially if youre not using egg yolks. Even with the higher-fat ice creams using coconut milk that you see at the store, youll often find a thickener on the ingredients list because it helps give the ice cream wonderful creamy texture.

Common thickener options include:
Xanthan gum
Guar gum
Tapioca starch/arrowroot starch

Since Im not using eggs in the recipes in this post, Ill be adding 1/2 teaspoon of xanthan gum to each batch of ice cream.

Flavor options

OK now the fun part: the flavors! Making ice cream into tons of different flavors is definitely my favorite part of doing it at home. I can play around with all types of ingredients and find the combination I like most.
Heres how to make the most common flavors:
Vanilla: blend the seeds from 1 vanilla bean pod OR 2 to 3 teaspoons of vanilla extract into the base before churning.

Chocolate: blend 1/4 to 1/2 cup of unsweetened cocoa powder into the base before churning. The more cocoa powder, the darker chocolate the ice cream will be.

Coffee: add 1/4 to 1/2 cup of strong brewed coffee/espresso OR a few teaspoons of instant coffee/espresso powder to the ice cream base before churning.

Strawberry: macerate the berries in lemon juice and sugar for 10 to 15 minutes, then blend them into a purée and add them to the ice cream base before churning.

Mint: either add 1 to 2 teaspoons of peppermint extract OR blend 1 bunch of fresh mint with a bit of the milk (or water) and add that to the ice cream base before churning.

Im sure youre starting to notice a theme here. When flavoring the base of your ice cream, do it before you begin churning. You want to be sure the ice cream base is completely smooth before churning. Check out the image above to see this process in action!

Adding extra goodies

Another fun part of making ice cream at home is adding your favorite goodies. Whether youre a fan of chocolate chips, cookie dough, white chocolate, or any other delicious add-ins, jazzing up your ice cream is super easy.

Just pick your favorite extras, and add them to your ice cream maker when its got about 5 minutes left of churning. You want the base to still be somewhat soft, so all the ingredients are evenly mixed throughout; but not so soft that they fall to the bottom. I like to add any extras when the ice cream is the texture of soft serve.

Dairy-free ice cream recipes

And now for the recipe! The great thing about dairy-free ice cream is the base is pretty much the same for each recipe. Head on over to our Dairy-Free Ice Cream Recipe where well show you the base and give you a few tasty variations for you to try, including this dark chocolate and java chip!

Rich and creamy  but without the dairy? It's possible with this easy dairy-free ice cream recipe, which can be made any which way you like!

Dairy-Free Ice Cream

Makes one quart

Ingredients 
15-ounce can full-fat coconut milk
1 cup dairy-free milk of choice
1/2 cup maple syrup (or honey, agave, or brown rice syrup)
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum
1/4 teaspoon salt

Tips from our bakers: For a sugar-free version: replace maple syrup with 1/2 to 1 teaspoon powdered stevia. If using liquid stevia, start with 10 drops and increase 1 drop at a time, according to taste.

Enjoy these flavor variations: Vanilla: Add the paste/seeds from 1 vanilla bean; or 1 teaspoon vanilla powder; or 2 teaspoons vanilla extract before blending.

Chocolate: Add 1/4 to 1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder to the mixture before blending.

Coffee: Add 2 to 3 teaspoons espresso powder to the mixture before blending.

Chocolate chip: Following the manufacturer's instructions to determine the point at which to add additional ingredients, add 1/2 cup chocolate chips/sprinkles to the ice cream while churning.

Directions

Add all the ingredients to a blender or food processor and blend on high until thick and creamy, about 1 to 2 minutes.

Let the mixture chill for 2 to 4 hours.

Add the mixture to an ice cream maker and churn according to the manufacturer's instructions.

Transfer the ice cream to a freezer-safe container and freeze until ready to enjoy.

When serving, if ice cream is frozen rock hard, let it thaw for 10 minutes before scooping.

Yield: 1 quart.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/dairy-free-ice-cream-recipe

GF Chipwich: Gluten Free Chocolate Chip Ice Cream Sandwiches and 3 Ingredient Gluten Free Ice Cream - No Machine Required! by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 10 ice cream sandwiches

Ingredients

For the Filling

1 recipe 3-ingredient no churn vanilla ice cream, marshmallow no churn ice cream, or 2 pints of your favorite gluten free vanilla ice cream

8 ounces miniature semi-sweet chocolate chips

For the Cookies

1 1/3 cups (187g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 cup (50g) granulated sugar
1/2 cup (109g) packed light brown sugar
4 tablespoons (56g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
4 tablespoons (48g) vegetable shortening, melted and cooled
1 egg (50 g, weighed out of shell) + 1 egg yolk at room temperature, beaten
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
4 ounces miniature semi-sweet chocolate chips, tossed with 1/2 teaspoon cornstarch

Directions

First, if using homemade ice cream, make and freeze the ice cream according to the recipe instructions. Transfer the ice cream to the center of a large sheet of unbleached parchment paper and, working quickly, smooth and roll into a cylinder about 5-inches in diameter. Wrap the ice cream tightly, place on a flat surface like a small cutting board or a plate and place in the freezer until completely firm once more (about 1 hour).

Make the cookie dough. Preheat your oven to 325° F. Line rimmed baking sheets with unbleached parchment paper and set them aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, baking soda, salt, and granulated sugar, and whisk to combine well. Add the brown sugar and whisk again to combine, working out any lumps. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the butter, shortening, egg and egg yolk, and vanilla, mixing well after each addition. The dough will be soft but will hold its shape when scooped. Add the miniature chocolate chips and cornstarch to the cookie dough, and mix until the chips are evenly distributed throughout.

Prepare and bake the cookies. Drop the dough by the heaping tablespoon on the prepared baking sheets, leaving about 2 inches from one to the next as they will spread during baking. With wet fingers, press down evenly on each tablespoon of soft dough to make a disk, smoothing to ensure a circular shape. Place the first baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake, rotating once, for 8 minutes or until very lightly golden brown all over. Allow to cool on the baking sheet until firm, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack to cool completely. Repeat with the remaining baking sheets, one at a time. Match the cooled cookies into pairs and place them in the refrigerator to chill.

Assemble the ice cream sandwiches. If using homemade ice cream, remove the wrapped cylinder from the freezer. Working quickly so the ice cream doesnt melt, place the ice cream on a flat surface and unwrap the cylinder. Using a large, sharp knife, slice cross-sections of the cylinder into 10 equal pieces. If using store-bought pints of ice cream, slice through the paper pint container with a large serrated knife in cross-section to create approximately 1-inch thick disks. Remove the cookies from the refrigerator, invert one cookie of each pair. Using a spatula, carefully place one piece of ice cream on top of the overturned cookie. Place the other cookie of each pair on top and press to sandwich. (If you used store-bought ice cream pints, peel the paper from the ice cream.) Press the miniature chocolate chips onto the exposed ice cream all along the edge of the sandwich. Wrap the sandwiches in plastic wrap or unbleached parchment paper and place in the freezer until ready to serve.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-chocolate-chip-ice-cream-sandwiches-chipwich/

3 Ingredient Gluten Free Ice Cream (No Machine Required!) by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 2 quarts ice cream

Ingredients

14 ounces sweetened condensed milk
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 pint heavy whipping cream, chilled

Directions

Place the sweetened condensed milk and vanilla in a large bowl, and whisk to combine well.

Place the cream in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment (or a large bowl with a handheld mixer) and beat the cream on medium-high speed until slightly stiff peaks form. Scrape the whipped cream into the bowl of condensed milk, and fold the whipped cream in until only a few bright white streaks remain.

Pour into a 2 quart freezer-safe container with a lid, and smooth the top. Cover tightly and place in the freezer until firm (at least 4 hours). Serve right from the freezer. It will not need to thaw at all to be scoopable.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/3-ingredient-gluten-free-ice-cream/

Vanilla Dream Cake By Jessica

Ingredients:

2 1/4 cups all purpose flour
 2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups water
2 cups sugar
6 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 vanilla bean, scraped
2 large eggs
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature
3 cups powdered sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
up to 3 tablespoons milk

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter two 8 inch round cake pans. Set aside.
In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

In a medium saucepan over medium high heat, combine water and sugar. Bring to a simmer and stir until sugar dissolves, about 1 minute. Remove from heat and add butter, stirring until melted.

Let cool completely (about 20 minutes in the fridge) and then whisk in vegetable oil, vanilla extract and the scrapings from the vanilla bean. Beat in eggs. Whisk in dry ingredients, until smooth.

Divide batter evenly between prepared pans and bake for 25-30 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

Let cakes cool in pans until cool to the touch - then frost.

Vanilla Buttercream:

In a stand mixer with the paddle attachment, cream butter until light and fluffy. Add powdered sugar 1 cup at a time, mixing thoroughly after each addition.

Increase speed to medium and add vanilla extract. Add 2 tablespoons of milk and beat for 3 minutes. If your frosting is too thick, add remaining 1 tablespoon of milk.

To assemble:

Assemble the 2 layers with a thick layer of frosting in between the layers. Then apply a thin crumb coat on the top and sides. Pop the cake into the freezer to harden the crumb coat for about 10 minutes.

Apply one final thick and even layer around the outside of the cake. Store in the fridge if not serving within the next couple of hours. Let cake come to room temperature before serving (let cake sit on counter for about 30 minutes before serving to warm up!).

http://www.thenovicechefblog.com/2013/08/vanilla-dream-cake/

Strawberries and Cream Layer Cake

Yield: 12 servings

Ingredients:

1 recipe of this Vanilla Dream Cake recipe or any other vanilla cake recipe
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
1 tablespoon vanilla
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 cup fresh diced strawberries + more for garnish

Directions:

Make vanilla dream cake according to recipe. Cool completely. Slice cakes in half lengthwise to create 4 layers.

Whip heavy cream with vanilla and powdered sugar until stiff peaks form. Remove half of the cream and set aside. Stir diced strawberries into the remaining cream.

Place one layer of cake onto a serving platter. Spread 1/3 of the strawberries and cream filling overtop. Add another layer of cake and continue layering until all 4 layers are intact. If filling looks like it's being pushed out from the sides of the cake, simply scrape the edges to even everything out. Frost the entire cake with remaining plain whipped cream. Top with sliced strawberries as a garnish.

Refrigerate 4 hours to overnight to set completely {so it will cut nicely}. Slice and serve.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/strawberries-and-cream-layer-cake/

HG's Frosted Caramel Cake

Ingredients:

Frosting

1/4 cup light butter or light buttery spread (like Brummel & Brown), room temperature 
1/4 tsp. caramel extract (see HG Tip)  
1/4 cup brown sugar (not packed) 
1/2 cup reduced-fat cream cheese  
3 tbsp. low-fat buttermilk  
Cake  
1 3/4 cups moist-style yellow cake mix (about half a box) 
1/2 cup egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute 
1 1/2 tsp. caramel extract  
3/4 tsp. baking powder  
Directions:   
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9" round cake pan with nonstick spray.   
To begin making the frosting, combine butter with caramel extract in a small microwave-safe bowl. Microwave for 30 seconds, or until butter has melted. Add brown sugar, and stir until mixture is uniform and sugar has dissolved. Set aside.

Combine cake ingredients in a large bowl. Add 1 cup water, and whisk until smooth. Pour batter into the cake pan.

Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean, 24 - 26 minutes.

Meanwhile, continue making the frosting. In a large bowl, stir cream cheese until smooth. Add butter mixture and buttermilk. With an electric mixer set to medium speed, beat until smooth and uniform, 1 - 2 minutes. Cover and refrigerate.

Let cake cool completely, about 30 minutes in the pan and 30 minutes out of the pan on a cooling rack.

Plate cake, and spread the top with frosting. (Refrigerate leftovers.)

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

Serving Size: 1 slice (1/8th of cake): Calories: 222 - Fat: 7.5g - Sodium: 442mg - Carbs: 33.5g - Fiber: <0.5g - Sugars: 20g - Protein: 3.5g 
PointsPlus® value 6*

HG Tip: If you don't see caramel extract at the supermarket, try Target or Walmart. Or order via Amazon -- real or imitation.

www.hungrygirl.com

Lemon No-Bake Icebox Cake

Yield: 12 servings

Ingredients:

2 8-oz. boxes cream cheese, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
zest of 1 1/2 lemons
3/4 cup heavy cream
34 lemon shortbread cookies {1 1/2 bags Pepperidge Farms 6 oz. bags or 2 boxes lemon Girl Scout Cookies}
1/2 cup milk
whipped cream & strawberries, for garnish {optional}

Directions:

Line 8x8 baking dish with plastic wrap and set aside.

In a large bowl, whip cream cheese, sugar and lemon zest until smooth and creamy.

Stir in heavy cream and whip 1-2 minutes or until filling starts to thicken.

Dip each cookie one by one into the milk and line the bottom of dish with cookies to cover {cut cookies in half to fit in properly.}

Pour 1/3 of the cream cheese mixture over cookies and smooth the top. Repeat layering cookies and cream until you have 3 layers of each. Cover the top with plastic wrap and refrigerate 12 hours or overnight. Cut into squares and serve with cream and strawberries

http://www.laurenslatest.com/lemon-bake-icebox-cake/

Now that we have our sweet tooth taken care of maybe we should have a few healthy recipes.

Jicama Coleslaw Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 76, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 60mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 11g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 2, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Recipe Source: Diabetic Living

Ingredients

6 cup(s) cabbage, red, shredded 
2 cup(s) jicama, peeled and cut into bite-size strips 
3 medium peach(es), pitted and chopped 
1/2 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions), sliced 
1/3 cup(s) cilantro 
1/4 cup(s) juice, apple 
1/4 cup(s) vinegar, cider 
3 tablespoon oil, salad 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground

Recipe Tip: Chilll 2 to 4 hours.

Preparation

In a very large bowl, combine cabbage; jicama; peaches, nectarines, or apples; green onions; and cilantro or parsley.

For dressing, in a small bowl, whisk together apple juice, cider vinegar, oil, salt, and pepper. Pour dressing over cabbage mixture; toss to combine. Cover and chill for 2 to 4 hours. Tote salad in an insulated cooler with ice packs.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/jicama-coleslaw.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20150516

Creamy Stuffed Avocado

An avocado has been halved and cored to become the bowl for a luscious salad. Chunks of cheese, cucumbers, and tomatoes swim in Greek yogurt with an herbal touch.

Shared by denised2836,

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 C. Tomato, diced 
1 C. Cucumber, diced 
1 Tbs. Fresh Parsley, chopped 
1 tsp. Minced Garlic 
1/2 tsp. Sea Salt 
1/2 C. Greek Yogurt 
1/4 C. Cheddar Cheese, cubed 
2 Avocadoes, peeled, halved, and cored

Directions

In a large bowl, stir together the tomato, cucumber, parsley, garlic, and salt. Cover and refrigerate for 30 minutes to help flavors blend.

Stir in the yogurt and cheese.

Scoop even amounts of the Greek yogurt salad into the wells of the avocado halves and serve.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/8_new_ways_to_stuff_seasonal_veggies

using the above url  if you go to this site titled 8 New Ways To Stuff Seasonal Veggies you will find other great recipes  doesnt it make you want to have your own garden?

Garlic Roasted Cherry Tomatoes By Jessica

There are SO many uses for these little flavor bombs. I love them on top of homemade pizzas (with some goat cheese and spinach!!), in a light pasta with some fresh basil and fresh mozzarella balls or as a topping to some grilled chicken breasts. There are seriously no limits!

Ingredients:

2 (10 oz) containers cherry tomatoes, halved
6 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375°F.

In a medium bowl, toss together tomatoes, garlic, olive oil, salt and pepper. Transfer to a baking sheet and spread into an even layer.

Bake for 20-25 minutes, or until tomatoes are soft and very fragrant.

Eat immediately standing over the sink with a kitchen fork...or on top of your favorite pasta, pizza, or even grilled chicken breasts!

http://www.thenovicechefblog.com/2012/11/garlic-roasted-cherry-tomatoes/

The Juiciest Turkey Burger

JUICY TURKEY BURGER SECRET #4: Whatever you do, do not overcook them! Once theyre done, pull them off! And for the love of everything good and holy, do not cut one open to check doneness. Thats why they invented thermometers. The magical number is 165 degrees Fahrenheit.

Yield: 4 burgers

Ingredients:

1 lb lean ground turkey 
1 large egg
salt & pepper, to taste
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1/4 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1 tablespoon cold milk
2 tablespoons cold butter
4 slices American cheese
any other burger toppings desired: pickles, lettuce, tomato, onion, etc
4 soft sesame burger buns

Directions:

Place turkey into a large bowl with egg, salt, pepper, parsley, poultry seasoning and milk. Stir to combine. {Mixture may seem a little wet, but once it starts cooking, the egg will help hold it's shape together.}

Preheat indoor griddle to medium-medium high heat.

Divide meat into 4 even patties. Cut butter into skinny half tablespoon pats. Press butter into the center of each patty forming the meat around it.

Spray griddle pan with nonstick cooking spray and place each burger down onto the griddle. Cook about 4 minutes per side or until browned and completely cooked. Feel free to melt cheese on top of each burger. {Place cheese onto cooked side of the burger and cover with a large pot lid or foil for 1 minute to melt cheese.}

Remove burgers and place onto buns. Top with any desired toppings and condiments and serve.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/the-juiciest-turkey-burger/

Grilled Cilantro Lime Chicken Skewers

A light and healthy dinner for the grill! These Grilled Cilantro Lime Chicken Skewers mixed with the smoky flavor from the grill have the tastes of summer. Try them tonight! They are a new family favorite.

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

2 lbs. chicken breast, cubed
3 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
zest of 1 lime
juice of 2 limes
1/2 bunch fresh cilantro
1/2 teaspoon oregano
2 tablespoons honey
salt & pepper, to taste
1/4 cup warm water
1/4 cup canola oil
Directions:

Place cubed pieces of chicken into a large bowl and set aside.

Measure and pour remaining ingredients into a blender and blitz until garlic and cilantro have broken down into tiny pieces. Pour over chicken and stir to coat. Cover and marinate in fridge for 1-2 hours.

While chicken is marinating, soak wooden skewers in water.

When ready to cook, alternate pieces of chicken and thinly sliced lime onto wooden skewers. Grill approximately 4 minutes per side or until grill marks form and chicken is thoroughly cooked. Remove from grill and serve

http://www.laurenslatest.com/grilled-cilantro-lime-chicken-skewers/

Mexican Street Corn

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

6 ears fresh corn
3 tablespoons softened salted butter
3 tablespoons real mayonnaise
1/2 cup cotija cheese
chili powder, to taste
lime wedges

Directions:

Place corn into large pot of salted water and bring to boil. Reduce to simmer for 15 minutes, then transfer to grill 1-2 minutes to char. Remove from heat.

In a small bowl, stir butter and mayonnaise together until smooth. Brush generously onto corn, sprinkle with cheese and chili powder and serve with lime wedges.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/mexican-street-corn/

Moms Broccoli Salad

Yield: 6-8 servings

Ingredients:

8 cups fresh broccoli florets {bite size}
1/2 cup red onion, finely diced
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup sunflower seeds
1 cup crumbled bacon
1/2 cup raisins or craisins**

for the dressing-

1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups real mayonnaise
2 tablespoons white vinegar
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions:

Place all salad ingredients into a large bowl and set aside.

In a smaller bowl, mix dressing ingredients together to combine. Pour over salad and toss. Serve or store in refrigerator until ready to serve.

**I don't add these to my salad because I think they should be illegal in broccoli salads, but I know a lot of people do like them added in, so feel free to add it in.

*recipe modified to my liking 

http://www.laurenslatest.com/moms-broccoli-salad/

Thai Peanut Slaw

Yield: 8 servings

Ingredients:

10 oz. shredded green cabbage
10 oz. shredded carrot
1/2 small head red cabbage, shredded
1 bunch scallions, white and greens
1/2 cup roughly chopped cilantro

2/3 cup dry roasted peanuts, roughly chopped

dressing:

1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup canola oil
2 tablespoons truvia
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
2 cloves garlic, grated or finely minced
1 tablespoon sesame oil
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions:

Place slaw ingredients into a bowl and toss.

In a separate bowl, whisk dressing ingredients together to combine and pour over slaw. Toss to combine. Add in peanuts and toss again. Serve with extra cilantro and peanuts.

Store slaw in airtight container for up to 3 days in refrigerator.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/thai-peanut-slaw/

Teedos Famous Salsa

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

1 14.5-ounce can petite diced tomatoes
1 10-ounce can diced tomatoes with green chiles {Rotel}
2 avocados, peeled and seeded
1 1/2 cups cilantro
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 lime, juice
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions:

Place all ingredients into blender and pulse to desired consistency. Pour into bowl and serve with tortilla chips.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/teedos-famous-salsa/

Cheddar Bacon Ranch Dip (aka Memorial Day Dip)

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients:

8 oz. cream cheese, at room temperature
1 cup sour cream
1 packet ranch dressing powder, such as hidden valley
2 green onions, sliced
10 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
veggies and crackers to dip

Directions:

Stir cream cheese, sour cream, ranch dressing and green onions together to combine. You just want to disperse the powdered ranch throughout the mixture and incorporate that cream cheese. Stir in the remaining ingredients and serve with veggies and crackers.

Will keep in the refrigerator for up to 5 days in an airtight container.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/cheddar-bacon-ranch-dip-aka-memorial-day-dip/

SPICY CHEESE-STUFFED PORK CHOPS WITH RICE

Recipe by Half Baked Harvest

INGREDIENTS

PORK CHOPS:

1/4 cup kosher salt 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
4 bone-in, thick-cut pork chops (about 6-8 ounces each) 
4 tablespoons olive oil, divided 
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated 
12 ounces fresh spinach 
1 (4 ounce) can Old El Paso diced green chiles 
1 cup pepper jack cheese, shredded 
2 teaspoons dried oregano 
Salt and pepper, to taste

Old El Paso Spanish rice, for serving (optional)

MANGO-POMAGRANATE SALSA:

1 cup mango, chopped 
1 cup pomegranate arils 
1 jalapeño, chopped and deseeded 
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped 
Juice of one lime

DIRECTIONS

In a large bowl, dissolve the kosher salt and sugar in 3 cups warm water to create a brine.

Insert a sharp paring knife into the curved side of each pork chop to make a deep pocket, about 2 inches wide. Soak the chops in the brine for 5-10 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium heat and add 2 tablespoons olive oil.

Add the garlic and cook 30 seconds to 1 minute, then toss in the fresh spinach. It will seem like a lot of spinach, but as it cooks it will shrink down. Lower the heat, cover and cook 3-5 minutes or until the spinach is wilted. Stir in the Old El Paso chopped green chilies and a pinch of salt and pepper. Continue to cook uncovered for a minute or two and then remove the spinach from the skillet.

Remove the pork chops from the brine and pat dry. Stuff about 1/4 cup of cheese into the pocket of each pork chop, then stuff with the spinach mixture. Brush the pork chops with olive oil, sprinkle with the oregano and season with salt and pepper.

Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Sear the pork, turning once, until golden brown, 3 to 4 minutes. Cover and cook over medium heat until no longer pink, about 5 to 7 minutes more.

Mix salsa ingredients. Serve the pork over a bed of Old El Paso Spanish Rice with a scoop of mango salsa. Enjoy!

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/spicy-cheese-stuffed-pork-chops-with-rice

BUFFALO CHEESE STICKS

Recipe by The Food in my Beard

Crispy fried mozzarella tossed in a buffalo sauce and served with a tangy yogurt and blue cheese dip.

INGREDIENTS

FOR CHEESE STICKS:

6 sticks mozzarella string cheese 
1 cup flour 
2 cups bread crumbs 
2 eggs

FOR BUFFALO SAUCE:

1/2 cup cayenne sauce 
4 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons maple syrup 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 splash cider vinegar

FOR DIP:

3/4 cup yogurt 
1/2 crumbled blue cheese

DIRECTIONS

Mix the yogurt with the blue cheese and let it sit a few hours or overnight.

Mix the wing sauce ingredients and microwave until very hot.

Cut each cheese stick into 3 equal nugget-sized pieces.

Put the flour and breadcrumbs onto plates.

Whisk the eggs and put them onto a third plate.

One by one, coat the cheese in the flour, then the eggs, then back to the flour, then egg again, and then finally the breadcrumbs. Really press the breadcrumbs onto the cheese. Repeat the process until all the pieces of cheese are coated.

Fry the cheese in 2 batches in 350º F oil until browned on all sides. Remove from oil.

Toss the cheese sticks into the buffalo sauce. Serve with the yogurt sauce.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/buffalo-cheese-sticks

Nutty Watermelon Salad

The leafy greens of arugula surround juicy chunks of watermelon and crunchy chopped walnuts in this crisp, summery salad. Tie the salad together with a dressing of citrus fruit juices and raspberry vinegar.

Shared by denised2836,

Yield 4 servings

Ingredients

2 C. Seedless Watermelon, cubed 
4 C. Arugula 
1/3 C. Orange Juice 
2 Tbs. Lemon Juice 
2 Tbs. Raspberry Vinegar 
Sea Salt, to taste 
Ground Black Pepper, to taste 
1/2 C. Grated Parmesan 
1 C. Chopped Walnuts

Directions

In a large bowl, combine the watermelon and arugula. 
In a small bowl, whisk together the orange juice, lemon juice, and raspberry vinegar. 
Pour the dressing over the salad, tossing to coat. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Sprinkle with the parmesan and walnuts before serving

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/seasonal_salads_made_with_fresh_fruits_and_vegetables/1?utm_source=diabeticdishes&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=Diabetic%2BDishes&utm_content=title_link

the above url will take you to a website titled salads with fresh fruits and vegetables and they have listed many more wonderful recipes.

The grass again needs mowed  but Gary has not gotten the gas as yet. I thought he would get it last night and I could have mowed today. I admit  tomorrow will be a better day since the temperature is to be in the 70s unlike the fifties we have had for the past several days.

Today the sun is trying to burn through the overcast  bobby says we are to have sunshine this afternoon  well it had better hurry as we are in this afternoon right now. I will have to admit though that it is not quite as cold as it has been.

Gary has had our tomato plants sitting outside  against the foundation  getting the used to being outside. I have an idea that this weekend he will till up the space where we usually have them and get the in the dirt. Im already smelling the blts. I do love that sandwich  soooooo good.

So far this summer I have taken three ticks off me. Just saying the word makes me feel like they are crawling all over me. We use frontline on the dogs  I should get something for the cats  especially Sophie  our wandering feline. I check her every time she comes it and so far has been fairly clean. I only found a few. Bless her heart  she just stands and lets me get them out. I think that is enough about that.

Now for a few more recipes.

Now here is a definite memorial day addition  a nice cool drink to hand to all your guests.

Blackberry Ginger Smash

Ideal for entertaining, this refreshing non-alcoholic Blackberry Ginger Smash is made with muddled blackberries, lemon, ginger beer and fresh thyme.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl
Recipe type: Drink
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 cup blackberries
2 tablespoons sugar
1 lemon - cut in wedges
4 sprigs thyme
12 ounces ginger beer
12 ounces club soda
Ice

Instructions

Place blackberries, sugar, lemon wedges and thyme in the bottom of a glass pitcher.

Break down the blackberries using a cocktail muddler or the back of a large wooden spoon.

Add ginger beer and club soda to the pitcher and stir once.

Fill four glasses with ice and pour mixture to serve.

Notes: To turn this into a cocktail, add 1 ounce rum, gin or vodka to each glass.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 8 ounces Calories: 74 Fat: .2 g Saturated fat: 0 g Unsaturated fat: .2 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 18.6 g Sugar: 16.8 g Sodium: 35 mg Fiber: 2 g Protein: .5 g Cholesterol: 0 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2015/05/blackberry-ginger-smash-with-thyme

Coca Cola Cake ala Brandie  the country cook

Ingredients:

1 box (15.25 oz) Chocolate Fudge Cake Mix
1 small box (4 oz.) Instant Chocolate Pudding
Ingredients listed on back of cake mix box (eggs & oil - water not needed)
1 1/3 cups Coca Cola
1 stick margarine or unsalted butter
3 tbsp. unsweetened cocoa
4-6 tbsp. heavy cream or milk* (see notes below)
2 cups (packed) powdered sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 cup chopped pecans (optional)

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350F degrees. Spray 9x13 baking pan with nonstick cooking spray.

Prepare cake mix according to package directions but instead of adding water, you will replace that amount with Coca-Cola. Add in dry instant pudding mix to the batter as well.

Pour batter into baking dish and bake according to package directions (usually 35-39 minutes). Just before cake is ready to come out of the oven, start making frosting.

In a medium saucepan, over medium heat, start melting one stick of butter/margarine.
Add in cocoa powder and heavy cream (or milk, if using) and stir. Then stir in confectioners sugar.

Stir briskly with a whisk to get all the lumps out. Take mixture off heat and add in vanilla extract.

Once cake comes out of oven, pour frosting over warm cake. Do your best to spread it out evenly. Sprinkle chopped nuts on top, if using.

Serve warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Cooks Notes: If you are using milk instead of heavy cream, you will probably only need about 3-4 tbsp. of it because milk is thinner than heavy cream. Just use your judgement on it. Start with less and add a little at a time to get the right consistency. Or, you can always add a bit more powdered sugar to the frosting to make it thicker if you like.

Enjoy!

www.thecountrycook.net

the above recipe is just perfect for you betty  I am sure diet coke would work just fine. I wonder what would happen if you used pepsi?

And if coke and pepsi isnt your forte  you might like this cake better.

7-Up Cake

Ingredients:

1 box yellow cake mix
1 small box (4 oz.) instant lemon pudding
3/4 cups 7 Up (or similar lemon lime soda)
4 eggs
3/4 cup vegetable oil

icing:

2 cups confectioners sugar
1 tbsp. lemon juice 
1-2 tbsp. milk

Directions:

Preheat oven to 325F degrees

Spray your 10-inch bundt pan with nonstick cooking spray.

In a medium bowl, combine all the cake ingredients (cake mix, pudding, 7up, eggs and oil). Mix until thoroughly combined.

Pour batter into bundt pan.

Bake for about 45-55 minutes (until inserted toothpick or fork comes out clean).

Allow to cool completely, then remove from bundt pan.

Start preparing icing.

If you're using a fresh lemon, you might like to zest a bit of the lemon for more flavor. That step is totally optional.

In a small bowl, combine sugar and lemon juice. Add milk in slowly until you've reached desired consistency. You may want your icing a bit thicker or more like a glaze. That part is completely up to you.

Pour icing over cake and serve.

Enjoy!

www.thecountrycook.net

West African Chicken Kebabs BY SASHA MARTIN

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 cup roasted peanuts
1 tablespoon finely grated ginger
3 garlic cloves, crushed
1 chicken bouillon cube
2 teaspoons paprika
1 1/2 teaspoons onion powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast, sliced crosswise 1/4 inch thick
1/4 cup canola oil
Kosher salt
Pepper
16	wooden skewers, soaked in water for 30 minutes

Directions

In a food processor, pulse the peanuts until finely chopped. Add the ginger, garlic, bouillon cube, paprika, onion powder and cayenne and pulse until a coarse and crumbly mixture forms. Spread the peanut mixture on a large plate.

Rub the chicken all over  with 2 tablespoons of the oil and season with salt and pepper. Thread the chicken onto the skewers and press into the peanut mixture to coat both sides. Arrange the skewers  on a plate. Let stand at room temperature for 30 minutes.

In a grill pan, heat 1 tablespoon of the oil. Cook half of the chicken over moderate heat, turning carefully, until deep golden and the chicken is cooked through, about 5 minutes. Repeat with the remaining oil and chicken. Serve hot.

Make Ahead: The peanut mixture can be refrigerated overnight.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/west-african-chicken-kebabs

Cold Cucumber and Beet Soup

Shared by denised2836

Yield: 4-6 servings

Ingredients

1 15 oz. can Sliced Beets, drained 
1 C. Buttermilk 
1/4 C. Cottage Cheese 
1 Tbs. Green Onions, green parts only, chopped 
3/4 tsp. Lemon Juice 
1 Small Seedless Cucumber, peeled and chopped 
1 Hard-Boiled Egg, peeled and chopped 
Sea Salt, to taste

Directions

Pour beet slices into a food processor or high-powered blender, and puree until smooth.

Add all of the remaining ingredients except the salt, then continue to puree until a rich, smooth soup forms. Season with salt if needed.

Pour soup into a large serving bowl. Cover and refrigerate for 2-3 hours, or until fully chilled.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/17_ridiculously_delicious_summer_soup_recipes

if you go to the above website there are sixteen more summer soup recipes  they all sound very very good. Check them out  I bet you will find a few favorites.

This might be fun some morning when everyone is at home  breakfast time. When I was growing up one of the house (read that daddys rules) rules was that before you could come downstairs in the morning your bed had to be made and the floor picked up so if mother was going to clean all she had to do was clean  not pick up. I always felt that was a reasonable request  I would do it now if someone would come in and clean for me. I digress  and when breakfast was called we had all better be at the table in short order  this was a family that ate all three meals together. We all walked to school so we came home every day for lunch.

Any meal at Heidis is hit or miss  the entire famiy is never there at the same time  I find that very sad and I miss it. We had such good times around the table  does anyone do that anymore? Or are we all too busy? There is much to be said about growing up in the 40s and 50s. I could really wax nostalgic on that theme. Best I quit here and give you the recipe.

Breakfast Tacos with Homemade Chorizo, Crispy Potatoes, and Egg
By Rhoda Boone
Epicurious April 2015

YIELD: Serves 4

Ingredients

For the chorizo:
3 garlic cloves, peeled
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
8 ounces ground pork
1 small can chipotle chiles in adobo
1 tablespoon distilled white vinegar

For the tacos:

1 large russet potato, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch cubes
2 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
Kosher salt
1 tablespoon neutral vegetable oil (such as grapeseed), plus more if needed
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided
2 scallions, thinly sliced
6 large eggs
2 tablespoons milk, half-and-half, or cream
8 small flour tortillas
1/2 cup grated cheddar or Monterey Jack cheese (or a mix)
Creamy Jalapeño Sauce or your favorite hot sauce (for serving)
Sliced avocado (for serving)
Cilantro leaves (for serving)

Preparation

Make the chorizo:

Using the flat side of a knife, smash garlic. Finely chop, then sprinkle with salt. Press flat side of knife into garlic and drag it across, repeating until a paste forms. Place pork in a medium bowl and add garlic paste. Finely chop 1 medium-sized chipotle chile with seeds and add to pork (you should have about 1 Tbsp. chopped chile). Add vinegar and 2 Tbsp. adobo from can and stir to combine.

Make the tacos:

Heat 8 cups cold water in a large pot over medium-high. Add potatoes and vinegar and season liberally with salt. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to medium-low and bring to a simmer. Cook until potatoes are just tender, about 5 minutes, and drain well.

Meanwhile, heat a large cast-iron or non-stick skillet over medium-high. Add 1 Tbsp. oil and reserved chorizo. Cook, breaking chorizo into small pieces with a wooden spoon, until browned and cooked through, 46 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer to a large bowl, and reserve fat in skillet. (You will need 3 tablespoons fat to cook the potatoes, so add a few more tablespoons of oil if necessary.)

Heat the skillet over medium. Add potatoes, 1/2 tsp. salt, and 1/4 tsp. pepper. Toss potatoes in oil and cook, stirring often, until golden brown, crispy, and cooked through, about 18 minutes. Be patientcooking your potatoes slowly will guarantee a soft, fluffy interior and a perfectly crisp exterior. Add scallions and 1 Tbsp. butter and cook, stirring occasionally, until scallions are soft, 2 minutes more. Add potato mixture to chorizo; reserve skillet.

While potatoes cook, combine eggs, milk, 1/4 tsp. salt, and remaining 1/4 tsp. pepper in a medium bowl. Heat tortillas in a dry medium skillet over medium until hot and lightly toasted (or wrap them in damp paper towels and heat in a microwave for about 20 seconds). Wrap in damp paper towels and keep warm between 2 plates.

Heat reserved skillet over medium and add remaining 1 Tbsp. butter. Add egg mixture and cook, stirring occasionally, until barely set, about 2 minutes. Return sausage and potatoes to skillet and cook, stirring occasionally, until reheated, about 2 minutes.

Place 2 tortillas each on 4 plates and divide egg mixture among tortillas. Top with cheese, hot sauce, avocado, and cilantro.

Do Ahead: Chorizo can be made up to 3 days in advance and stored in the refrigerator.

Cooks' Note: Feel free to swap the homemade chorizo for store-bought fresh Mexican-style chorizo if you prefer.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/breakfast-tacos-with-homemade-chorizo-crispy-potatoes-and-egg

Red Cabbage Slaw with Seared Steak

Servings: 4 servings, 1/4 recipe (270 g) each

Courtesy of Kraft 
What you need

6 cups shredded red cabbage
2 green onions, sliced
1/4 cup Miracle Whip Original Spread
1 Tbsp. cider vinegar
1 tsp. sugar
2 Tbsp. steak spice
1 beef sirloin steak (1 lb./450 g), 1/2 inch thick
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Make It

Toss cabbage with onions in large bowl. Mix Miracle Whip, vinegar and sugar until blended. Add to cabbage mixture; mix lightly. Refrigerate until ready to use.

Heat grill pan on medium heat. Meanwhile, sprinkle steak spice over both sides of steak; press into steak to secure.

Spray hot grill pan with cooking spray. Add steak; cook 7 to 8 min. on each side or until medium doneness (160°F). Remove steak from grill pan; let stand 5 min. Meanwhile, add nuts to coleslaw; mix lightly.

Cut steak across the grain into thin slices. Serve with coleslaw.

SUBSTITUTE: Prepare using Miracle Whip Calorie-Wise Spread.

SPECIAL EXTRA: Garnish with additional nuts before serving

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/red-cabbage-slaw-seared-steak-174816

Grilled Zucchini Roll-Ups

Servings: 8 servings, 1 roll-up (84 g) each

Courtesy of:kraft

What you need

125 g (1/2 of 250-g. pkg.) Philadelphia Brick Cream Cheese, softened
1 tsp. each chopped fresh basil and parsley
1/2 tsp. chopped fresh rosemary
2 large zucchini (1-1/2 lb./675 g)
1/4 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing

Make It

Heat barbecue to medium-high heat.

Mix cream cheese, feta and herbs until blended.

Trim ends of zucchini; discard. Cut each zucchini into 4 lengthwise slices; place in medium bowl. Add dressing; toss to evenly coat.

Grill zucchini 5 min. or until tender, turning after 3 min. Cool 5 min.

Spread each zucchini slice with about 2 Tbsp. cream cheese mixture; roll up.

SERVING SUGGESTION: Spice up your mealtime with these easy-to-make roll-ups. Serve with your favourite fresh fruit to round out the meal.

SPECIAL EXTRA: Add 1 tsp. lemon zest and 1 Tbsp. lemon juice to cream cheese mixture before spreading onto grilled zucchini slices.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/grilled-zucchini-roll-ups-174469

Cant you just taste this with fresh tomatoes from your garden. Maybe even fresh thyme from your garden.

Tomato and Thyme Tarte Tatin Recipe

Serves: 6

INGREDIENTS:

1lb 12oz medium and small mixed colored tomatoes, halved
1 large onion, finely sliced
1 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp red wine vinegar or balsamic, your preference
Several stalks of thyme, leave removed but a couple left whole
1 lb all butter puff pastry from supermarket
A couple of splashes of extra virgin olive oil
1 oz butter
1 egg, beaten
A little plain flour for dusting

METHOD:

Heat oven to 400°F/ 220°C/Gas Mark 7.

In a large frying pan or pot, melt the butter and olive oil, balsamic or red wine vinegar and add the sugar. Do not burn or boil.

Add the onions to caramelize and soften. Add the tomatoes. Stir frequently to soften and mix together, but do not break down the tomatoes. Add the individual thyme leaves and stir.

Take a 7 inch tart tin and lightly grease. Pour in the tomato mix.

Roll out the pastry on a floured surface to fit the tin  you will have more pastry than you need, so dont worry. Cut out a circle that fits over the tin and tucks down the sides of the tomato mix. Use a fork to prick holes in the pastry to let the steam escape. Glaze with the beaten egg, it will help keep the pastry crisp.

Place the tart tin on a flat baking tray and bake for 30-35 minutes. Leave to rest for 5-10 minutes and then run a knife around the edge to release the pastry from the sides of the tin.

Place a suitable plate over the top of the pastry and flip the tart over. It should be easily removed from the tin.

Scatter remaining herbs over the tart and serve with a mixed salad  you could try adding some cubes of blue cheese to the salad for a filling meal.

Note: An absolutely delicious upside down tart (the way it is cooked!) with rich and deep flavored tomatoes and a hint of thyme. The sweet tomatoes are a total joy  you can even use tomatoes that are going soft and not suitable for a salad. Try to use multi colored tomatoes  red, green and yellow. It makes the tart so attractive and an impressive supper dish or starter for guests.

http://purplekittyyarns.com/vegetable-recipes/tomato-and-thyme-tarte-tatin-recipe

Asian Cauliflower Fried Rice with Kalua Pork
RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

Adopting a Paleo lifestyle doesnt mean that fried rice is forever off the menu. You just have to get creative.

More: How To Make Cauliflower Rice or Couscous

Dont feel confined by the ingredients listed here. You can throw in pretty much whatever you have on hand, just like my Chinese mom does with her traditional fried rice.

Tester's Notes: This was the first time I made fried rice with cauliflower instead of rice, and I was hooked! It was satisfying and so easy to make, especially knowing that you can freeze cauliflower rice!
I definitely agree that the fish sauce is not optional in this recipe  it added lots of deep savory flavors that really made the dish more complex and unique. And if you don't have any kalua pork around, I think shredded cooked chicken would be a delicious substitute!

- Christine, May 2015

Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 small head cauliflower, separated in florets
2 large eggs
1-inch piece ginger, peeled and grated with a microplane
1 small yellow onion, minced
4 ounces sliced mushrooms
1/4 to 1/2 cup Kalua pork (or substitute 3 strips bacon, fried and crumbled, or any other leftover meat)
2 scallions, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro leaves
2 tablespoons chopped basil
1 tablespoon chopped mint
1 to 2 tablespoons coconut aminos
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Splash of coconut vinegar (optional)
Splash of fish sauce (not optional)

Directions

First, pulse the cauliflower in a food processor until the pieces are the size of rice and chop the rest of the ingredients. Whisk the two eggs in a small bowl with some salt and pepper to taste.

Warm a little bacon grease or other cooking fat in a large cast iron skillet over medium heat. Pour the whisked eggs into the hot pan and fry a thin egg omelet. Take the egg out of the pan, slice it thinly, and set it aside.

I always keep a large knob of ginger on hand in my freezer. It keeps really well. When I need to use it, I take it out of the freezer, peel off the skin with my vegetable peeler, and microplane it. Its almost like making ginger-flavored shaved ice.

Crank up the heat under your cast iron skillet to medium-high and add the chopped onions (along with a dash of salt and pepper). Once the onion softens, toss in the sliced mushrooms and Kalua pork (along with yet another sprinkle of salt and pepper), and stir-fry everything until the mushrooms are browned.

Add the ginger and stir it around for 30 seconds, then throw in the cauliflower and even more salt and pepper. Put a lid on the skillet and lower the heat to low and cook covered for about 5 minutes. When the cauliflower is tender (but not too mushy), add the coconut aminos, herbs, and sliced egg omelet. You can also add a little coconut vinegar to add a tiny bit of tang to the dish. And splash on some fish sauce for good measure.

Per serving, based on 4 servings: Calories 100  Fat 5.2 g  Saturated 2.2 g  Trans - 0 g  Carbs 6.6 g  Fiber 2.2 g  Sugars - 2.8 g  Protein - 8.2 g - Cholesterol - 101 mg  Sodium 65.2 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-asian-cauliflower-fried-rice-with-kalua-pork

Spiced Lentil, Sweet Potato & Kale Whole Wheat Pockets

FREEZER-FRIENDLY RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

These whole wheat pockets are stuffed with spiced lentils, kale, and mashed roasted sweet potato; these sturdy vegan pastries freeze well and taste great hot or at room temperature.

Makes 6 pockets

Ingredients:

For the dough:

1 cup warm water (not hot or boiling)
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided

For the filling:

3 small sweet potatoes, scrubbed clean
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided, plus more for brushing
1 medium yellow onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 cup French green (Puy) lentils, picked over and rinsed
2 cups water
1/2 bunch kale, tough ribs and stems removed
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions:

Combine the warm water and yeast in a small bowl and let sit until the yeast dissolves.

Meanwhile, combine the two flours and salt in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook and mix on low speed. Add 2 tablespoons of olive oil, followed by the dissolved yeast mixture, and mix on low speed until a shaggy dough forms. Knead for 7 to 10 minutes until dough is smooth. Lightly grease a large bowl with the remaining tablespoon of olive oil. Place the dough in the bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise for 1 to 2 hours, or until doubled in size.

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Prick the sweet potatoes in several places with a fork and place on a baking sheet. Bake 45 minutes to an hour, or until very soft to the touch. Set aside to cool.

Cut the onion in half. Thinly slice one half and set aside. Dice the other half.

Warm 1 tablespoon of oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat and sauté the diced onion and garlic until onion is translucent. Add the cumin, cinnamon, and allspice and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add the lentils and water. Bring to a boil over high heat, then lower heat and simmer uncovered for 10 minutes.

Cut the kale into bite-size pieces. Add kale and salt to the lentils. Cover and simmer for 5 to 10 minutes more, until lentils are soft but not mushy. Taste and adjust seasoning. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the lentil and kale mixture to a bowl, leaving most of the cooking liquid in the pot.

Meanwhile, warm 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a heavy skillet over low heat. Add the thinly sliced onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are caramelized, about 20 to 25 minutes.

Increase the oven heat to 450°F. Divide the dough into 6 pieces and let rest for 20 minutes, loosely covered with plastic wrap. Peel the sweet potatoes and cut into 1-inch chunks. Mash with a fork until smooth and add a sprinkle of salt, if needed.

On a well-floured cutting board, roll a piece of the dough into an 8- or 9-inch oval. (If it starts to shrink back, set it aside to rest for 5 minutes and try again.) Spread about 1/4 cup mashed sweet potato over bottom half the dough, leaving room at the edges to seal the pocket closed. Cover with about 1/3 cup of the lentils and kale. Top with a small amount of caramelized onions. Fold top half of the dough over, and pinch and fold edges to seal securely.

Use a spatula to transfer pocket to a parchment-lined baking sheet. Brush top with olive oil and cut 2 or 3 small slits to let steam escape as it bakes. Repeat with remaining dough and filling.

Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until browned. Let cool for at least 5 minutes if serving immediately.

To freeze, let the pockets cool completely on the baking sheet and then place the entire baking sheet in the freezer. Once pockets are completely frozen, wrap each one individually in foil or plastic wrap, and store in a freezer-safe container. Thaw and reheat in the microwave or oven, or eat at room temperature.

Recipe Notes: Brown lentils can be substituted for the French green lentils, but begin checking for doneness a little earlier.

Per serving, based on 6 servings: Calories 452  Fat 14.9 g  Saturated 2.5 g  Trans 0 g  Carbs 68.1 g = Fiber 8.1 g  Sugars 3.3 g  Protein 14.3 g  Cholesterol 7.2 mg  Sodium 818.2 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-spiced-lentil-sweet-potato-and-kale-whole-wheat-pockets-181100

Slow-Cooker Recipe: Curried Vegetable and Chickpea Stew

RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

This recipe is also easily replicated in a Dutch oven, if you'd prefer that route. Pre-heat your oven to 350°F and do all the steps in your Dutch oven. Cover and cook for 45 minutes to an hour, until the vegetables are tender.

Serves 8 to 10

Adapted from Cooking Light

Ingredients

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 large onion, diced
2 medium red or yellow potatoes, diced
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 tablespoon curry powder
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1-inch piece ginger, peeled and grated (about 1 tablespoon)
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper, optional
2 cups vegetable broth
2 (15.5-ounce) cans chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 green bell pepper, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 medium head of cauliflower, cut into bite-sized florets
1 (28-ounce) can diced tomatoes with their juices
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 (10-ounce) bag baby spinach
1 cup coconut milk

Directions

Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Sauté the onion with one teaspoon of salt until translucent, about 5 minutes. Add the potatoes and another teaspoon of salt, and sauté until just translucent around the edges.

Stir in the curry, brown sugar, ginger, garlic, and chili and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Pour in 1/4 cup of broth and scrape up any toasty bits from the bottom of the pan. Transfer this onion-potato mixture into the bowl of a 6-quart or larger slow cooker. (Halve this recipe for a smaller slow cooker.)

To the slow-cooker, add the rest of the broth, chickpeas, bell pepper, cauliflower, tomatoes with their juic


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 15th May, 2015* by Darowil

Health Issues
*Gwen* saw the eye doctor and needs new glasses and treatments for dry eyes. Surgery on her hip Monday. Improvement the same day! And still going OK though very tired with a bit more pain.

*vabchonnie* did develop pneumonia (last week she was hoping it wasnt) and she is managing to just to keep herself and the dog fed and toileted

*budasha* has been in hospital with pancreatitis .

*cashmeregmas* DM has been extremely unwell- they almost lost her at one stage. Is in a Nursing Home unsure of whether it will be permanent. Daralene has returned to her place for a couple of days and is returning to see her mother around now.

*Valerie* posted for the first time for months having been in hospital and the cancer centre for a number of months. She is improving a little every day and is hoping to be more involved in the Tea Party again.

Betty heard from *gagesmom* who had received a necklace from Gage for Mothers Day saying I Love You to the Moon and Back. She is working hard on her therapy and learning to talk again, managing to do a small amount of knitting.

*Swedenmes* youngest son has headaches and extreme tiredness- both of which came around the same time as the seizure last week; he has been given permission to do his assignments at home- and then has a weeks holiday.

*Martinas* friend Val has fallen and broken her hip

*jheiens* DH is in hospital. Very dehydrated but cause of this is unknown. He is sounding brighter.

From Gwen we heard that *Mariannes* son Ben is really unwell again. Marianne has also told her mother how unwell Ben is and is worried about the impact this will have on her mother.

Other Issues
*pammies* DD is looking for a new job- current one not at risk at least for now but looking for something better.

The work on *Rookies* place is going slowly as just the two of them are working on it.

*Tami* is back from her wonderings and might be able to catch up with us! Her DD with her SO and children are travelling this week for Christophers grandmothers funeral.

*machriste* travelling alone Sunday to Jacks GSs 11th birthday.

*jheiens* DGS Tim has received a number of awards at school.

PHOTOS
7 - *Swedenme* - Shawl/Baby set
8 - *Purple* - Dorset buttons
12 - *Purple* - Dreamcatcher/Bracelet
12 - *Pacer* - Matthew's bird drawing/Donuts/Brandy, Kathy & Mary
13 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Mel
19 - *Purple* - Boys and their toys!
20 - *Swedenme* - Dormant Dandy top (with link to pattern)
23 - *Swedenme* - Lakes & countryside near my home
24 - *Grandmapaula* - Ross & Bob (on the tractor)
27 - *Lurker* - Autocorrect funny
30 - *Purple* - View from my bed
33 - *Purple* - Purple & Londy
34 - *Swedenme* - Blocked shawl
35 - *Caren * - Coffee/New room update (with foreman Seth!)
36 - *Lurker* - DGKs & DD
39 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey
43 - *Purple* - Dorset button pendant
48 - *Lurker* - Sumner Beach out from Christchurch in the South Island.

RECIPES
None this week!

CRAFTS
1 - *Sam* - Tank top pattern (link)
4 - *Sam* - Men's socks pattern (link)
28 - *Sam* - Button bracelets (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Sam* - Erythritol - sugar substitutes
4 - *Sam* - Ladder shelf (link)
28 - *Sam* - Covered greenhouse garden (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot- because I have to go out this wet and chilly day- and I expect you will be a few pages ahead by the time I return.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new party and recipes Sam . I agree that family mealtimes are important and it is something that the adults should insist upon, at least occasionally. 
I have just come back from our local Italian restaurant where my sister took me for my birthday treat. Great food as always and a special dessert of an individual chocolate birthday cake and a glass of limoncello served in a larger glass half filled with ice cubes, black currant juice and three red roses. Quite spectacular especially as the owner and one of the waiters sang Happy Birthday and the waiter kissed my hand. Perfect. I had phone calls, flowers, cards, a pashmina and scented soap and tokens, too. Plus my eldest and his partner took me to lunch last Sunday. All I need now is a phone call from Gordon to let me know how Val is today. She was rather miserable yesterday evening after her op. They kept trying to get her to have some hospital soup, which is enough to make anyone miserable. 
A special Thank you to June, Sonja, Rookie, Gwen, Purple, Pacer, Sorlena, Pearl, Tami, Bonnie and everyone else who said prayers for her. Please keep her in your prayers, it is still early days. My prayers a to all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Martina- I will have to make a note of that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I had the same talking to that you got about the computer only my guru is my 19 year old son . I thought I was the one who was supposed to do the talks in this house but apparently not I felt about 6 
Like the ice cream recipes I'm going to take a closer look at them , and yes someone does sit round the table for their meals still my lot . We used to all sit round the table and eat together growing up and I've just continued with my family . 
Thank you to Margaret and Kate for the summary 
Sonja
Happy birthday Martina hope you had a lovely day &#127874;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the usual great start Sam, looks like no-one else has joined us yet!

Edit....where did you three suddenly appear from? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the usual great start Sam, looks like no-one else has joined us yet!
> 
> Edit....where did you three suddenly appear from? :lol:


Oh we are in tune with Sam and his prompt habits!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh we are in tune with Sam and his prompt habits!


I was the only one here when I wrote my comment, but by the time I pressed SEND the room had filled up! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was only ten minutes behind you both!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't remember but i think I missed wishing yo a happy birthday! If I already sent best wishes now you have two. Sounds like you had a great one!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for another great start for the new week, Sam. Everyone should find something interesting in such a varied lot of recipes!!
And a thank you to the ladies for the summary. Even though I read every day, it's nice to have the reminders!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie, Kate and June.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam,thank you for great start. Pumpkin chili and eggplant sound good.
Martina, have a wonderful birthday.walked Maya and washed kitchen floor. Yeah me. Even knit a few rows.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

A while ago I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who had a very nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Dick had many ups & downs & lived longer than some would have thought, but died yesterday. Mary said that all 3 of their kids were present. I didn't know Dick, but I do know Mary, and my heart is heavy. Please pray for Mary as she moves to a life without her husband of many many years.

In happier news, this Memorial Day Weekend in the USA. I plan on being lazy on Monday & staying home. Tomorrow will be laundry & shopping & going to 2 friends' anniversary party.

I'm beginning to think that our lawn mower doesn't like me. I can't get it to start for anything, but my sister & her girlfriend can. Our lawn needs mowed, and I can't very well ask Mom to do it.

I have a new stray cat hanging around. It has long gray fur & could be absolutely stunning with a little TLC. I'm going to try to catch it so I can take it to the humane society. Believe it or not, I really don't want another cat. Gracie puts Gimli in his place & has become more outgoing again. If another cat entered the home, she would return to staying upstairs nearly all the time.

Next weekend, I'll be at the TransOhio Symposium in Columbus, OH & spend the whole weekend with people like me, including some of my friends. I'm going to lead a poetry slam & will share some of my poetry, too. I will stay with a dear friend & her husband, which will be nice, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran, prayers for your friend. Enjoy your symposium and stay with friends.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear of Mary's loss, Aran. May she find comfort in her memories.

Sam, when my kids were all at home, they showed up for supper or they lost out! I told them, you know when we eat, so you snooze, you lose. Most of the time they managed to turn up. :mrgreen:

Off to find something to eat myself...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my sweet Sisters of my heart,
SAM, Wonderful list of recipes. Something for everyones taste. Jim seems to no sooner get off the mower than he is back on it. The grass grows so fast. It looks so pretty when it is freshly cut. I am like you, I miss times around the dinner table. It is only Jim and I now but when we have all the kids and grandkids together, it seems some of them are glued to their phones. We try to initiate the no phone policy but doesnt always get us anywhere.
TAMI, Prayers are being said for your DD and her SO as they travel as well as for Grandmas family. I, too, was blessed to have Mom celebrate another BD before she passed. She had another stroke that afternoon and was essentially lost to me after that. I will always cherish the memory of her and her birthday cake.
GWEN, I am so saddened to hear the latest news of Ben. Prayers are going up for Marianne, Ben, and her Mom. She is so lucky to have the support of a dear sweet friend like you. I had hospice with Mom and I cant praise them enough. This might be something for them to consider as it is really hard on just one caregiver in times like this.
DARALENE, Prayers for traveling mercies as you travel back to your Mom. If Mom doesnt get adjusted to the nursing home, maybe hospice would be something for your family to consider as well. They were so good to Mom and me as well.
JOY, dear heart, I worry that you are just going to get worn out and get sick yourself. You have had the whole family down at once and now Don and his relapse as well as worry over the finances. Prayers are being said for you and Don. I would think they will keep him in until the biopsy as it doesnt sound as it he is ready to be discharged. I am thrilled for Tim that he was recognized for his accomplishments and received such thoughtful gifts.
MARTINA, A belated but heartfelt Happy Birthday. Prayers for traveling mercies. I am sure Jack will be making the journey with you in spirit.
Only seven days until Fiber Fest. My sweet Sister sent me the sweetest card and $50 to put with my stash. I am going to go there and turn my phone off as I plan to take my time and look at everything.
Still working on Gerrys crocheted shawl. It is going to be pretty when blocked but man is that ever the screwiest pattern I have ever followed. The Yarn Bee thread has proved to be a disappointment as it has had so many flaws in it that I have had to cut and splice.
Cooking BBQ ribs, baked beans, and corn on the cob for supper.
I love you, June
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday martina - hope you get your phone call about val. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you for the new party and recipes Sam . I agree that family mealtimes are important and it is something that the adults should insist upon, at least occasionally.
> I have just come back from our local Italian restaurant where my sister took me for my birthday treat. Great food as always and a special dessert of an individual chocolate birthday cake and a glass of limoncello served in a larger glass half filled with ice cubes, black currant juice and three red roses. Quite spectacular especially as the owner and one of the waiters sang Happy Birthday and the waiter kissed my hand. Perfect. I had phone calls, flowers, cards, a pashmina and scented soap and tokens, too. Plus my eldest and his partner took me to lunch last Sunday. All I need now is a phone call from Gordon to let me know how Val is today. She was rather miserable yesterday evening after her op. They kept trying to get her to have some hospital soup, which is enough to make anyone miserable.
> A special Thank you to June, Sonja, Rookie, Gwen, Purple, Pacer, Sorlena, Pearl, Tami, Bonnie and everyone else who said prayers for her. Please keep her in your prayers, it is still early days. My prayers a to all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam. I think that Gordon will wait till tomorrow now to phone. He may have returned home late from the hospital and felt it better to wait till tomorrow. I hope so, anyhow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just hibernated for a couple of days - not sure why - feel better now. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the usual great start Sam, looks like no-one else has joined us yet!
> 
> Edit....where did you three suddenly appear from? :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap mary up in healing goodness.

have fun at the symposium.

we need to have lunch one of these days. --- sam



Aran said:


> A while ago I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who had a very nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Dick had many ups & downs & lived longer than some would have thought, but died yesterday. Mary said that all 3 of their kids were present. I didn't know Dick, but I do know Mary, and my heart is heavy. Please pray for Mary as she moves to a life without her husband of many many years.
> 
> In happier news, this Memorial Day Weekend in the USA. I plan on being lazy on Monday & staying home. Tomorrow will be laundry & shopping & going to 2 friends' anniversary party.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Martina! Hope you had a wonderful time.

Aran have a wonderful relaxing day Monday and again as you go to the syposium. Prayers for your friend as she adjusts to life w/o her DH.

DD didn't get her sttudent loan form processed in time and now has to come up with $1000 for the rest of her tuition. Must be paid by Tuesday. She will get the student loan but has to come up wiwth the tuition and then get reimbursed. It will work out but didn't need this expense right now. 


Not sure how much I'll still owe the hospital & doctor for my stuff nor for DH's upcoming surgery June 11th. May need to rethink attending KAP this year but will still follow through on things I've committed to for Tami. Time will tell. Things most likely will workout okay.

Got Sydney a kiddie swimming pool today. He was a riot to watch . He'd growl at the water then run through the pool. Roll in the grass and do i again. Silly, silly dog. Now just need to keep it filled up so he doesn't eat the pool like he did his previous one. LOL

Ohio Joy I hope this finds Don improved. Keeping you and yours in prayer.
Jeanette please don't overdo as you redecorate; rest some!
AgnesCR I say on FB that doctor found that may be able to fix your eyes. I hope all works out well for you and you are in my prayers.

Betty I know you are getting so excited about the fiber fest. Honey you just buy all the yarn you want! You deserve it AND it is your $$$.

Oh yea....Sam thanks for getting us started again. Can't wait until my garden starts coming in and I can try some of these recipes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Gwenie.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Martina.

Gwenie hope things work out okay so you will be at the Kap. Looking forward to seeing you and will keep my fingers crossed for you and the doctor bills.

Aran enjoy Monday relaxing and perhaps you need to sit and have a chat with your mower. I did that one summer and it listened and started to work.haha Have fun at the symposium and meeting up with your friends.

Betty enjoy the fiber fest and buying all the beautiful yarns you want.

Ohio Joy hope your DH is feeling much improved and they have found out what is causing his ongoing dehydration.Gentle hugs sent to you dear.

Gwenie wished I could have watched Sydney with his pool party he had. Sounds so cute.

Lurker forgot to say how lovely your gansey is. You are very talented.

Will be seeing a specialist on Tuesday who works with folks who are having extreme problems with fluctuating Hypertension. Sure hope he can help me.Then I will be changing my RA med to a Biologic as the med I am on now is making me ill when I take it and is not working.So a busy week coming up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Martina --- hope you have a wonderful birthday. I'm pretty sore tonight - upper body isn't used to painting. Thanksfully, DH got the ceiling in the family room done and primed the two walls that had panelling on them. It's looking quite different already..going from one neutral (beige) to another (gray) shouldn't make that much difference, but it does.

I was in a hurry for dinner tonight so just browned up some bacon and then browned up some pork chops in the bacon grease. I took those out of the sillet and then added onion, green pepper, celery & carrots to saute plus added some rice and chicken stock & seasoning. I put the chops and bacon back in and baked for about 40 minutes...it turned out very tender and delicious. Not bad for a thrown together meal using no recipe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Martina- I will have to make a note of that!


Happy Birthday, Martina, from me, too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rookie, that sounds a delicious meal.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, sounds yummy.
Aran, enjoy your trip.
Betty, wishing you wonderful days at Fiber Fest.
Gwen, hope you can make KAP. 
My friend Pat called today. We talked about my health and how I'm suppose to leave next Fri to hotel one night at LAX and fly to Charleston at 6a.m. Saturday. She suggested I change travel til Fall. I never even thought of that. I would have done change today. But my friend Betty who is travelling with me is out of town. She will be back by noon on Monday so we'll talk than. It just doesn't make sense to go when I am still weak and having diarrhea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheri I hope they will be able to find a good med for your RA. You know they took me off the MTX a couple of weeks prior to surgery because I developed that cough. I go back on 6/9 and we shall see what they come up with. I can tell a difference in that hands and feet swollen again. It seems likes it's one thing or another but this too shall pass I'm sure.

I probably sounded too negtive about doctor bills. I WILL find a way to make it to the KAP. Course you may see me hitch hiking...LOL...just joking.



pearlone said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Martina.
> 
> Gwenie hope things work out okay so you will be at the Kap. Looking forward to seeing you and will keep my fingers crossed for you and the doctor bills.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you are able to change your plans until you are feeling better. I can't imagine going when you aren't up to par. Will be keeping this situation in prayer that either YOU greatly improve before next Friday or that the dates can be changed. {{{HUGS}}}} And who knows...if you do change until the fall maybe I can drive up to Charleston then and we can meet. (hehehe)


sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, sounds yummy.
> Aran, enjoy your trip.
> Betty, wishing you wonderful days at Fiber Fest.
> Gwen, hope you can make KAP.
> My friend Pat called today. We talked about my health and how I'm suppose to leave next Fri to hotel one night at LAX and fly to Charleston at 6a.m. Saturday. She suggested I change travel til Fall. I never even thought of that. I would have done change today. But my friend Betty who is travelling with me is out of town. She will be back by noon on Monday so we'll talk than. It just doesn't make sense to go when I am still weak and having diarrhea.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope you are able to change your plans until you are feeling better. I can't imagine going when you aren't up to par. Will be keeping this situation in prayer that either YOU greatly improve before next Friday or that the dates can be changed. {{{HUGS}}}} And who knows...if you do change until the fall maybe I can drive up to Charleston then and we can meet. (hehehe)


Wouldn't that be a lovely thing to do, Gwen and Desert Joy?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the great selection of recipes. We have always eaten together as a family. In fact tonight there were 11 for supper, DH went fishing with 2 cousin & DS1 today, we had them & spouses plus Shane's stepmom & sister for a fish fry. I did roasted potatoes & roasted sweet potatoes, salad & desert. Was a nice evening.

Happy birthday , Martina, sorry I'm a few hours late.

Dessert Joy, I hope you can either change your travel plans or are feeling much better by the time you go. No fun to holiday when you're not feeling well.

Gwen, hope you get the medical expenses sorted out & are able to attend KAP.

I went to our local greenhouse today, I wanted a couple of wave petunias for the tubs on my step & a couple of climbing vines that I never seem to have success starting myself. I came home with a few more than that as GD told me we " needed" one if this & that. She had a great time there as she lives flowers & there was also a dog & cat to make friends with.
It was very hot here today, 27C so I didn't get many plants out, would have done a few this evening but no ambition left by the time the family left.

I forgot to say thanks to Kate & Margaret for the summaries.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> few hours late.
> 
> I went to our local greenhouse today, I wanted a couple of wave petunias for the tubs on my step & a couple of climbing vines that I never seem to have success starting myself. I came home with a few more than that as GD told me we " needed" one if this & that. She had a great time there as she lives flowers & there was also a dog & cat to make friends with.
> 
> That is one very cute little girl with a very happy face!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie, Kate and June.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Martina.
> 
> Gwenie hope things work out okay so you will be at the Kap. Looking forward to seeing you and will keep my fingers crossed for you and the doctor bills.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Pearl!
Hope things medical work out for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey guys - here is a dessert cookie for your cookout on Monday - you really have to watch this whether you are going to have cookies or not. the first three videos are great. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is Brantley going to have his shoulder worked on? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Martina! Hope you had a wonderful time.
> 
> Aran have a wonderful relaxing day Monday and again as you go to the syposium. Prayers for your friend as she adjusts to life w/o her DH.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the great selection of recipes. We have always eaten together as a family. In fact tonight there were 11 for supper, DH went fishing with 2 cousin & DS1 today, we had them & spouses plus Shane's stepmom & sister for a fish fry. I did roasted potatoes & roasted sweet potatoes, salad & desert. Was a nice evening.
> 
> Happy birthday , Martina, sorry I'm a few hours late.
> 
> ...


Your weather sounds lovely. And what a sweet looking GD.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Martina glad to see you had a lovely birthday. Hope you have a lovley rest of year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know how close any of you brits are to this - I just thought it sounded interesting. what I am curious about is whether you can buy seeds for "Thomas Fairchild was the first to create a hybrid, making history in 1717 by the simple act of taking pollen from a Carnation and inserted it into a Sweet William in his Hoxton nursery, thereby producing a new variety that became known as Fairchilds Mule. ". --- sam

http://spitalfieldslife.com/2015/05/23/the-revival-of-the-vegetable-sermon/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > few hours late.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pearl!
> Hope things medical work out for you.


I hope you get all your medication sorted too so that it helps you feel better rather than worse

The same for you too Gwen hopefully new Meds will make you feel tons better 
Also hoping you don't have to pay lots of money for your medical procedures 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't know how close any of you brits are to this - I just thought it sounded interesting. what I am curious about is whether you can buy seeds for "Thomas Fairchild was the first to create a hybrid, making history in 1717 by the simple act of taking pollen from a Carnation and inserted it into a Sweet William in his Hoxton nursery, thereby producing a new variety that became known as Fairchilds Mule. ". --- sam
> 
> http://spitalfieldslife.com/2015/05/23/the-revival-of-the-vegetable-sermon/


What an interesting article Sam, I was born not far from there and my dad's family came from around Hoxton. My grsndparents and and their parents were all married at St Leonards.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day as I enjoy my early morning cuppa. I did ok at physio yesterday, now just need one crutch to steady me as I am walking ok now. I can straighten my leg snd bend to just over 90 degrees, the physio is pleased with my progress and I don't have to go back for 2 weeks. 

Martina belated birthday wish.

Joy, sending lots of healing and peaceful vibes to you and your family.

May do a bit of gardening today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day as I enjoy my early morning cuppa. I did ok at physio yesterday, now just need one crutch to steady me as I am walking ok now. I can straighten my leg snd bend to just over 90 degrees, the physio is pleased with my progress and I don't have to go back for 2 weeks.
> 
> Martina belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear you are on the mend you will be as good as new before you know it
I did some gardening yesterday as I really need to get on top of everything . Had a couple of fights with a few bushes going out again today for round 2 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are on the mend you will be as good as new before you know it
> I did some gardening yesterday as I really need to get on top of everything . Had a couple of fights with a few bushes going out again today for round 2
> Sonja


Good luck. Mr P has been clearing a lot of ground cover plants as thet sre covering up some other plants, we havd bought a lovely selection of heuchrras to filll the empty spaces.. I am going go work on my edible garden and plant some more cut snd come again lettuce.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the great selection of recipes. We have always eaten together as a family. In fact tonight there were 11 for supper, DH went fishing with 2 cousin & DS1 today, we had them & spouses plus Shane's stepmom & sister for a fish fry. I did roasted potatoes & roasted sweet potatoes, salad & desert. Was a nice evening.
> 
> Happy birthday , Martina, sorry I'm a few hours late.
> 
> ...


Addison is a sweetie...will be doing the same thing next week with our grandson...he loves picking out the flowers to plant...last year, he picked snapdragons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey guys - here is a dessert cookie for your cookout on Monday - you really have to watch this whether you are going to have cookies or not. the first three videos are great. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day as I enjoy my early morning cuppa. I did ok at physio yesterday, now just need one crutch to steady me as I am walking ok now. I can straighten my leg snd bend to just over 90 degrees, the physio is pleased with my progress and I don't have to go back for 2 weeks.
> 
> Martina belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


That's great news..how's the pain level?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news..how's the pain level?


Not much pain at all, doing my usual pain management stuff and cutting down on my pain meds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day as I enjoy my early morning cuppa. I did ok at physio yesterday, now just need one crutch to steady me as I am walking ok now. I can straighten my leg snd bend to just over 90 degrees, the physio is pleased with my progress and I don't have to go back for 2 weeks.
> 
> Martina belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


That sounds like good progress.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like good progress.


It is, much better now I can get around without crutches xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Martina- I will have to make a note of that!


Happy Birthday from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Bonnie, thank you. Gwen, would love it if we could hook up.
I called Betty and left her a message I didn't think I could go Friday. She's with family. I wanted to give her time to think about it and talk to her family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow, another week already! Yes Sam, we always had all our meals at the table when my kids were living here and growing up. I must admit I dont when on my own but if anyone is here for a meal now we still have it at the table. And in this house when Serena is here she sits in the high chair at the table to eat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, sounds yummy.
> Aran, enjoy your trip.
> Betty, wishing you wonderful days at Fiber Fest.
> Gwen, hope you can make KAP.
> My friend Pat called today. We talked about my health and how I'm suppose to leave next Fri to hotel one night at LAX and fly to Charleston at 6a.m. Saturday. She suggested I change travel til Fall. I never even thought of that. I would have done change today. But my friend Betty who is travelling with me is out of town. She will be back by noon on Monday so we'll talk than. It just doesn't make sense to go when I am still weak and having diarrhea.


Sorry to hear that you STILL are not well. I hope the doctors are getting this sorted out for you. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, another week already! Yes Sam, we always had all our meals at the table when my kids were living here and growing up. I must admit I dont when on my own but if anyone is here for a meal now we still have it at the table. And in this house when Serena is here she sits in the high chair at the table to eat.


Bronwen and family always sit to table, now I'm on my own I sit at the computer, with my plate on my knee, usually


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We always take our meals at the table; and when the table must be extended and chairs added, Tim assumes that we are celebrating something, so we must be having a ''feast'' for some reason, even if he didn't realize it was coming up.

Josephine, so glad the recovery is going smoothly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone here for the evening meal we have together but the rest of the meals are whoever, whenever, wherever.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not much pain at all, doing my usual pain management stuff and cutting down on my pain meds.


That's so good to hear after learning of what those pain meds can do to a person!! Hope your progress continues doing so well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the great selection of recipes. We have always eaten together as a family. In fact tonight there were 11 for supper, DH went fishing with 2 cousin & DS1 today, we had them & spouses plus Shane's stepmom & sister for a fish fry. I did roasted potatoes & roasted sweet potatoes, salad & desert. Was a nice evening.
> 
> Happy birthday , Martina, sorry I'm a few hours late.
> 
> ...


She is adorable! Very pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen and family always sit to table, now I'm on my own I sit at the computer, with my plate on my knee, usually


Hi Julie, How are you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am about to head to bed- being nearly half twelve am., The Gansey so far there is the beginnings of a ladder, part of a Tree of Life, and the first Zig of Arbroath Marriage Lines.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, started with intestinal and bladder infections. He now thinks it has to do with no gall bladder and bile salts. It is better but still having diarrhea and low energy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, How are you?


Doing well, thanks Cathy- although today was a bit frustrating- spent a lot of time thumb twiddling! Next time I plan on taking my knitting when I go out with this friend! (she got called in to work as an interpreter at the hospital unexpectedly and did not have time to drop me home- it was an emergency department job).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> A while ago I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who had a very nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Dick had many ups & downs & lived longer than some would have thought, but died yesterday. Mary said that all 3 of their kids were present. I didn't know Dick, but I do know Mary, and my heart is heavy. Please pray for Mary as she moves to a life without her husband of many many years.
> 
> In happier news, this Memorial Day Weekend in the USA. I plan on being lazy on Monday & staying home. Tomorrow will be laundry & shopping & going to 2 friends' anniversary party.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear of the death of your friend, Mary's husband. But sometimes it's a blessing so the loved one is no longer suffering.
I do hope you can catch the stray cat. It would be wonderful if someone gave it a forever home. But I'm like you, with two cats in the household, I just can't afford another one. These two just tolerate one another. And another one would really upset the apple-cart!
Sounds like you have an enjoyable weekend planned. Ours will be spent at home and we have nothing planned.
Next weekend will be your fun weekend from what you've written.
Glad you had time to send us a note.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to head to bed- being nearly half twelve am., The Gansey so far there is the beginnings of a ladder, part of a Tree of Life, and the first Zig of Arbroath Marriage Lines.


Well you are keeping busy. Looking good.  Sleep well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, started with intestinal and bladder infections. He now thinks it has to do with no gall bladder and bile salts. It is better but still having diarrhea and low energy.


I hope you continue to feel better and gain some energy and it all clears up for you soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doing well, thanks Cathy- although today was a bit frustrating- spent a lot of time thumb twiddling! Next time I plan on taking my knitting when I go out with this friend! (she got called in to work as an interpreter at the hospital unexpectedly and did not have time to drop me home- it was an emergency department job).


Oh dear. That would have been frustrating. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. That would have been frustrating. :-(


I ended up, with both lunch and tea- so I was not grumbling!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dearest Betty, since you didn't mention your leg giving you pain, I'm so hoping it's a lot better. Since you have to suffer with that hot compression stocking, I hope it's helping.
Your meals always sound so delicious. We had BBQed ribs one night last week and I, literally, gnawed the meat off the bones, they were so good. Doesn't that sound so sophisticated!! ROFL!!
I'm looking forward to your trip to the Fiber Fest almost as much as you are. I'm so glad your family is giving you money to spend on the beautiful yarn you want. 
I don't blame you for turning the phone off so you can enjoy the day. And who cares if you get fussed at when you get home. At least the day away won't be spoiled.
I think it's so rude and inconsiderate of people to be on their phone when they're with others. Those of us who didn't always have a phone glued to our ear, or at least I, don't understand ignoring the people you're with so you're on your phone. Unless it's an emergency, it can wait. Maybe it's just me, but I don't enjoy being on the phone that much.
And, dear sister of my heart, please know your love is returned a thousandfold.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, started with intestinal and bladder infections. He now thinks it has to do with no gall bladder and bile salts. It is better but still having diarrhea and low energy.


No wonder you're still weak with the continuing diarrhea...are you taking something like immodium to help stop the diarrhea? Hope you get better soon; this is way too long to find a cause and treatment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ended up, with both lunch and tea- so I was not grumbling!


Oh, well that was a bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Doing well, thanks Cathy- although today was a bit frustrating- spent a lot of time thumb twiddling! Next time I plan on taking my knitting when I go out with this friend! (she got called in to work as an interpreter at the hospital unexpectedly and did not have time to drop me home- it was an emergency department job).


It's always good to have a book or small knitting project (washcloths) along -- sounds like your friend has a very important job; I'm sure the medical professionals and patient were very happy to have her come to help out. I'm glad I like people watching as sometimes that's all there is to pass the time. Better luck next time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh, well that was a bonus! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen, I sure hope things work out with the money for all your and your DH's surgery and your DD's tuition. The KAP won't be the same if you're not there. 
I've forgotten what Brantley's surgery is for...is it for his shoulder?
I remember he had a torn rotator cuff.
I know Sydney is enoying that pool. When I was in TX, my DD had one for their two dogs but I don't remember them ever chewing on it. But we usually kept water in it so perhaps that's why.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always good to have a book or small knitting project (washcloths) along -- sounds like your friend has a very important job; I'm sure the medical professionals and patient were very happy to have her come to help out. I'm glad I like people watching as sometimes that's all there is to pass the time. Better luck next time.


Last time we were out, it did not happen- but I will be prepared next time! Her job is on call 24/7 in fact, and she is good at it- a good interpreter is much sought after.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Martina --- hope you have a wonderful birthday. I'm pretty sore tonight - upper body isn't used to painting. Thanksfully, DH got the ceiling in the family room done and primed the two walls that had panelling on them. It's looking quite different already..going from one neutral (beige) to another (gray) shouldn't make that much difference, but it does.
> 
> I was in a hurry for dinner tonight so just browned up some bacon and then browned up some pork chops in the bacon grease. I took those out of the sillet and then added onion, green pepper, celery & carrots to saute plus added some rice and chicken stock & seasoning. I put the chops and bacon back in and baked for about 40 minutes...it turned out very tender and delicious. Not bad for a thrown together meal using no recipe.


Hope your body is feeling better after a night's rest although sometimes that just makes us stiff....but you're not as old as I am so you probably aren't affected the same way!!
Your meal sounds delicious...sometimes those thrown together meals are the very best....but, to me, if there's bacon and/or pork chops, it's a winner.
Looking forward to seeing the new rooms after all the hard work.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Gwen, I sure hope things work out with the money for all your and your DH's surgery and your DD's tuition. The KAP won't be the same if you're not there.
> I've forgotten what Brantley's surgery is for...is it for his shoulder?
> I remember he had a torn rotator cuff.
> I know Sydney is enoying that pool. When I was in TX, my DD had one for their two dogs but I don't remember them ever chewing on it. But we usually kept water in it so perhaps that's why.
> ...


And Sydney does have a special affinity for chewing afterall.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day as I enjoy my early morning cuppa. I did ok at physio yesterday, now just need one crutch to steady me as I am walking ok now. I can straighten my leg snd bend to just over 90 degrees, the physio is pleased with my progress and I don't have to go back for 2 weeks.
> 
> Martina belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


That's great news, Josephine....I knew that knee replacement wouldn't keep you down for long.
I know you're anxious to get out in the garden.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen and Bonnie, thank you. Gwen, would love it if we could hook up.
> I called Betty and left her a message I didn't think I could go Friday. She's with family. I wanted to give her time to think about it and talk to her family.


Joy, I think you're wise to postpone your trip. I know you want to enjoy your visit and if you're sick, a plane trip will be extremely unpleasant.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to head to bed- being nearly half twelve am., The Gansey so far there is the beginnings of a ladder, part of a Tree of Life, and the first Zig of Arbroath Marriage Lines.


I'm really looking forward to seeing this completed Gansey...I know it's going to be beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We always take our meals at the table; and when the table must be extended and chairs added, Tim assumes that we are celebrating something, so we must be having a ''feast'' for some reason, even if he didn't realize it was coming up.
> 
> Josephine, so glad the recovery is going smoothly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's sounds a lot like when I was growing up especially if we came here to England to visit my mothers big Irish family always plenty of food 
Same when we went to visit family up in the very North of Sweden although I didn't appreciate my uncle Gunners sense of humour . While I was eating a sandwich he asked if I was enjoying it to which I replied yes he then smiled and said is it the first time you have eaten horse . I couldn't get rid of the sandwich quick enough . Decided to try another and the conversation changed to the family of deer I had been watching that morning and I said how lovely they were to which he replied tasty too . I didn't eat another thing all afternoon 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's always good to have a book or small knitting project (washcloths) along -- sounds like your friend has a very important job; I'm sure the medical professionals and patient were very happy to have her come to help out. I'm glad I like people watching as sometimes that's all there is to pass the time. Better luck next time.


You're so right, Jeanette, about having something to do! I keep a sock on the needles all the time that I can stick in my purse to work on if I'm waiting.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for more birthday wishes. 
Sam from what I gather the plants were infertile therefore known as mule.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to head to bed- being nearly half twelve am., The Gansey so far there is the beginnings of a ladder, part of a Tree of Life, and the first Zig of Arbroath Marriage Lines.


That's looking great Julie . Are the back and front going to be the same and are the sleeves going to be plain or have something on them too? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, started with intestinal and bladder infections. He now thinks it has to do with no gall bladder and bile salts. It is better but still having diarrhea and low energy.


Hopefully you have reached a turning point and start feeling a lot better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Dearest Betty, since you didn't mention your leg giving you pain, I'm so hoping it's a lot better. Since you have to suffer with that hot compression stocking, I hope it's helping.
> Your meals always sound so delicious. We had BBQed ribs one night last week and I, literally, gnawed the meat off the bones, they were so good. Doesn't that sound so sophisticated!! ROFL!!
> I'm looking forward to your trip to the Fiber Fest almost as much as you are. I'm so glad your family is giving you money to spend on the beautiful yarn you want.
> I don't blame you for turning the phone off so you can enjoy the day. And who cares if you get fussed at when you get home. At least the day away won't be spoiled.
> ...


I'm with you June I don't like talking on the phone, would much rather speak to a person face to face and I hate answering machines I never know what to say especially as I talk a lot with my hands . Must have some Italian in me from somewhere 😄
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Addison is just adorable!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for the great selection of recipes. We have always eaten together as a family. In fact tonight there were 11 for supper, DH went fishing with 2 cousin & DS1 today, we had them & spouses plus Shane's stepmom & sister for a fish fry. I did roasted potatoes & roasted sweet potatoes, salad & desert. Was a nice evening.
> 
> Happy birthday , Martina, sorry I'm a few hours late.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only in my dreams Sam. He is having cataracts removed. He refuses to slow down to have the shoulders done so I have given up on trying to get him to do it. His choice.


thewren said:


> is Brantley going to have his shoulder worked on? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent progress Purple! You are doing great!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. It's a lovely sunny day as I enjoy my early morning cuppa. I did ok at physio yesterday, now just need one crutch to steady me as I am walking ok now. I can straighten my leg snd bend to just over 90 degrees, the physio is pleased with my progress and I don't have to go back for 2 weeks.
> 
> Martina belated birthday wish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie that Gansey is really going to be beautiful. You are so talented.

Today my oldest grandson has graduation from high school. Hard to believe how quickly time has passed. His mom and I have gone in together to get him a nice computer since he is already in school (was jointly enrolled in high school and at a technical college). DH and I also got him a stethascope and a pair of really good surgical scissors since he is in college to become an EMT/paramedic. The graduation is at 1 and then there is a celebration at my DD's home afterwards. I'm very proud of him.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to head to bed- being nearly half twelve am., The Gansey so far there is the beginnings of a ladder, part of a Tree of Life, and the first Zig of Arbroath Marriage Lines.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your sandwich story made me think of when my oldest DD was little. I would fix a calves liver dish that she enjoyed tremendously. When she asked what liver was I just replied it was part of a cow. No big deal. She loved this dish so much she would ask for it a couple of times a week; that was until she was in 7th grade. Then in science class she learned the function of the liver. She has never eaten it again. I always found that so funny since she previously has loved it so much.



Swedenme said:


> That's sounds a lot like when I was growing up especially if we came here to England to visit my mothers big Irish family always plenty of food
> Same when we went to visit family up in the very North of Sweden although I didn't appreciate my uncle Gunners sense of humour . While I was eating a sandwich he asked if I was enjoying it to which I replied yes he then smiled and said is it the first time you have eaten horse . I couldn't get rid of the sandwich quick enough . Decided to try another and the conversation changed to the family of deer I had been watching that morning and I said how lovely they were to which he replied tasty too . I didn't eat another thing all afternoon
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwenie, congratulations to your grandson. 
I used to like sliced cold meat called tongue till I realised it was just that when I was about 8.never touched it again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Addison is a sweetie...will be doing the same thing next week with our grandson...he loves picking out the flowers to plant...last year, he picked snapdragons.


She had bought snapdragons with her other grandma a few days ago & spent quite a while looking for some yesterday but didn't find any, they must have been sold out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And Sydney does have a special affinity for chewing afterall.


Our first dog ate/chewed everything that she could get her teeth near the first couple of years, the paddling pool, handlebar grips & seat off a bike, ball glove, shoes...... With the next dog, I saved a box of old shoes & gave her that, she never bothered anything valuable except the tail feathers off my Banty hen garden statue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's sounds a lot like when I was growing up especially if we came here to England to visit my mothers big Irish family always plenty of food
> Same when we went to visit family up in the very North of Sweden although I didn't appreciate my uncle Gunners sense of humour . While I was eating a sandwich he asked if I was enjoying it to which I replied yes he then smiled and said is it the first time you have eaten horse . I couldn't get rid of the sandwich quick enough . Decided to try another and the conversation changed to the family of deer I had been watching that morning and I said how lovely they were to which he replied tasty too . I didn't eat another thing all afternoon
> Sonja


I had an uncle like that, he had no kids of his own but loved to torment/tease the nieces & nephews whenever he could. I still miss him, my mom had 6 brothers & we spent tons of time with all but one, he was a bit of a hermit, especially the older he got. They are all gone now, mom was the youngest & would have been 90 this year. It seems very strange to visit Ontario & have them all gone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's great news, Josephine....I knew that knee replacement wouldn't keep you down for long.
> I know you're anxious to get out in the garden.
> Junek


Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.

Here's a couple of photo..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm with you June I don't like talking on the phone, would much rather speak to a person face to face and I hate answering machines I never know what to say especially as I talk a lot with my hands . Must have some Italian in me from somewhere 😄
> Sonja


I agree, & I can't believe how the young people sit in restaurants each with their phone in front of them & no talking :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Only in my dreams Sam. He is having cataracts removed. He refuses to slow down to have the shoulders done so I have given up on trying to get him to do it. His choice.


If it has been like that for many years they probably cannot fix it now. My sons FIL has had both rotator cuffs torn for many years. He did construction & cement basements for a living & wouldn't get it fixed. The doctor now told him the tendons have atrophied so that the ends cannot be pulled enough to reattach where they are supposed to be


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwenie, congratulations to your grandson.
> I used to like sliced cold meat called tongue till I realised it was just that when I was about 8.never touched it again.


Mom used to make that but we ate it hot also. I liked it but my DH won't eat it so I haven't had it since mom passed.

I used to like liver but since having children it gives me such indigestion I feel like I could die so only cook it for DH & eat something else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.
> 
> Here's a couple of photo..


Lovely flowers, I have the same as the first in my garden, we call them Columbines here, I'm surprised it's in bud already. I love rhododendrons but can't grow them here.

I'm glad your knee is coming along well.

Gwen, congrats to your grandson.

Well, must get out the door & get some planting done. Have a nice day


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful start to your gansey. I loved the flower pictures..have just enjoyed the Royal Locus blossoms and noted that I've roses blooming. They will need some pruning of the non-blooming canes. 
It is Memorial Day weekend here, so shall give thanks for those who gave lives in wars so that I could enjoy the blessings of freedom. I will be studying for the ACLS exams on Tuesday, hoping that I can get all the review back in my mind again.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, since we are up to page 8 at this early time on Saturday, it looks as if many are spending this weekend the same way as I am --- indoors. We are having another week of rain/thunderstorms/flooding here in Texas. There are no more cries of "drought"; instead it's warnings of flooding! Lakes can't be open for the holiday because the grounds/beaches are flooded and many businesses on these lakes are suffering. This has been the most unusual spring. Oh Sam, what lovely memories you have of your family altogether at the table for meals. We, too, were as well. I well recall the lovely Memorial Day parades and have memories of being a child and in one. Seeimg our beautiful American flag being held by so many children and adults and some of the war veterans marching along with onlookers holding their hands over their hearts and saluting our flag and veterans. It was very touching and wonderful. May the ones who served be especially blessed this weekend and I, for one, thank you for the sacrifices you all made. God bless America and may America bless God.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Where is today's Knitting Tea Party? My newsletter does not have it. I hope all is well with Sam et al,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your sandwich story made me think of when my oldest DD was little. I would fix a calves liver dish that she enjoyed tremendously. When she asked what liver was I just replied it was part of a cow. No big deal. She loved this dish so much she would ask for it a couple of times a week; that was until she was in 7th grade. Then in science class she learned the function of the liver. She has never eaten it again. I always found that so funny since she previously has loved it so much.


Don't blame her I don't eat it either but my husbands really likes it . It's funny because I was determined that when I had children they would not be fussy eaters and at least try different foods and I now realise I succeeded . There is only one fussy eater in our house and that's me 

Congratulations to your grandson Gwen you must be very proud of him

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.
> 
> Here's a couple of photo..


Lovely flowers Josephine and I'm glad you are still fine .Its been a lovely up here to and I've finally got a garden out front again . Noticed my azelias? Are flowering even though I forgot to feed them , roses to are getting ready to flower . Just wish the squirrels would stash flower seeds instead of conkers I keep finding little horse chestnut shoots growing in my garden

Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been so preoccupied with keeping up with things here I just realized I hadn't been checking in with you all lately! Between home things, work and master gardeners I've been busy and tired feeling more like burned out (hoping it isn't more than I can handle) 
Before I forget I want to wish Martina a very Happy Birthday!! I hope it was wonderful!!
I'm glad to read Melody is coming along and knitting a little. 
I must keep on reading and catch up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, June, Sonja, thank you.
Bonnie, Addison is very handsome.
Gwen, congratulations to your DD.
Josephine, lovely garden.
I am taking Peptobismo, Loperamide and Cholestyramine for intestinal issues.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing this completed Gansey...I know it's going to be beautiful!
> Junek


Got a long way to go yet, though June! If anyone is getting bored with my progress, tell me and I will stop the photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's sounds a lot like when I was growing up especially if we came here to England to visit my mothers big Irish family always plenty of food
> Same when we went to visit family up in the very North of Sweden although I didn't appreciate my uncle Gunners sense of humour . While I was eating a sandwich he asked if I was enjoying it to which I replied yes he then smiled and said is it the first time you have eaten horse . I couldn't get rid of the sandwich quick enough . Decided to try another and the conversation changed to the family of deer I had been watching that morning and I said how lovely they were to which he replied tasty too . I didn't eat another thing all afternoon
> Sonja


Shame on uncle Gunner! Taking the micky out of a young lass.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that Gansey is really going to be beautiful. You are so talented.
> 
> Today my oldest grandson has graduation from high school. Hard to believe how quickly time has passed. His mom and I have gone in together to get him a nice computer since he is already in school (was jointly enrolled in high school and at a technical college). DH and I also got him a stethascope and a pair of really good surgical scissors since he is in college to become an EMT/paramedic. The graduation is at 1 and then there is a celebration at my DD's home afterwards. I'm very proud of him.


And you have a reason to be proud...to be enrolled in tech college and high school really shows what a hard worker he is.
congratulations to him.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking great Julie . Are the back and front going to be the same and are the sleeves going to be plain or have something on them too?
> Sonja


Same for the front and back- it is a lot easier that way, I will probably carry a cable down the sleeves- have not yet decided. If you check out my Ravelry data (under Lurker2) you will see in my 'projects' , the 3 Guernseys I completed last year, when I was teaching the Workshop.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had an uncle like that, he had no kids of his own but loved to torment/tease the nieces & nephews whenever he could. I still miss him, my mom had 6 brothers & we spent tons of time with all but one, he was a bit of a hermit, especially the older he got. They are all gone now, mom was the youngest & would have been 90 this year. It seems very strange to visit Ontario & have them all gone.


My mom was one of 12 children...6 boys and 6 girls. Except for 2 of the brothers' wives, they were as close as the siblings were. It's hard to believe the last one died 5 years ago. We lost the last 4 aunts in the same year.
The family reunions will never be the same without them. Although some of the cousins get together at my sister's house, we all miss the aunts and uncles so very much.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.
> 
> Here's a couple of photo..


Thank you so much for your garden photos. I've really missed seeing what's blooming for you and Mr. P.
I'll have to see if I can find the pictures of my sister's garden she posted a few days ago.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Gwen! By the way I wore the chunky chullo I knitted from some of the Deborah Norville yarn you sent me, yesterday, it did a good job of water proofing me, and keeping my ears warm. I was standing in the rain for quite a while!
Congratulations to your Grandson on his graduation!



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that Gansey is really going to be beautiful. You are so talented.
> 
> Today my oldest grandson has graduation from high school. Hard to believe how quickly time has passed. His mom and I have gone in together to get him a nice computer since he is already in school (was jointly enrolled in high school and at a technical college). DH and I also got him a stethascope and a pair of really good surgical scissors since he is in college to become an EMT/paramedic. The graduation is at 1 and then there is a celebration at my DD's home afterwards. I'm very proud of him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got a long way to go yet, though June! If anyone is getting bored with my progress, tell me and I will stop the photos!


I, for one, am never bored with seeing everyone's progress on long term items. It encourages me to finish my projects that seem to take FOREVER. I'm knitting a very simple shawl...my first one and now that I'm up to 200 stitches, it takes forever to finish one row of knitting. I'm a slow knitter so I know that's why I get discouraged.
And the Gansey is such a lovely shade of red/raspberry, that I just love looking at the color.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, since we are up to page 8 at this early time on Saturday, it looks as if many are spending this weekend the same way as I am --- indoors. We are having another week of rain/thunderstorms/flooding here in Texas. There are no more cries of "drought"; instead it's warnings of flooding! Lakes can't be open for the holiday because the grounds/beaches are flooded and many businesses on these lakes are suffering. This has been the most unusual spring. Oh Sam, what lovely memories you have of your family altogether at the table for meals. We, too, were as well. I well recall the lovely Memorial Day parades and have memories of being a child and in one. Seeimg our beautiful American flag being held by so many children and adults and some of the war veterans marching along with onlookers holding their hands over their hearts and saluting our flag and veterans. It was very touching and wonderful. May the ones who served be especially blessed this weekend and I, for one, thank you for the sacrifices you all made. God bless America and may America bless God.


It seems as if TX can't have moderate weather, does it? Droughts for several years and then more rain than you need. But at least the lakes will be full again. But the constant rain makes you feel as if you're going to mildew!!
Hope you're safely on high ground!
Living in the country, we never had parades but we always had Memorial Day services at the local small country cemetery. And we were remembering all the ones who had passed away, not just the veterans. The service was always in the afternoon of the 3rd Sunday in May....in fact, my sister and her DH went last Sunday.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you so much Joyce!
Good luck for your studies!



flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful start to your gansey. I loved the flower pictures..have just enjoyed the Royal Locus blossoms and noted that I've roses blooming. They will need some pruning of the non-blooming canes.
> It is Memorial Day weekend here, so shall give thanks for those who gave lives in wars so that I could enjoy the blessings of freedom. I will be studying for the ACLS exams on Tuesday, hoping that I can get all the review back in my mind again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it. 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I, for one, am never bored with seeing everyone's progress on long term items. It encourages me to finish my projects that seem to take FOREVER. I'm knitting a very simple shawl...my first one and now that I'm up to 200 stitches, it takes forever to finish one row of knitting. I'm a slow knitter so I know that's why I get discouraged.
> And the Gansey is such a lovely shade of red/raspberry, that I just love looking at the color.
> Junek


Thanks so much, June.
Edit: lovely garden photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Shame on uncle Gunner! Taking the micky out of a young lass.


There son was a a farmer who liked to hunt so I didn't know if he was joking or telling the truth . But he was always joking about . I just steered clear of anything I didn't recognise 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Same for the front and back- it is a lot easier that way, I will probably carry a cable down the sleeves- have not yet decided. If you check out my Ravelry data (under Lurker2) you will see in my 'projects' , the 3 Guernseys I completed last year, when I was teaching the Workshop.


Thanks I'll go take a look 
Sonja
Ps they looked great Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There son was a a farmer who liked to hunt so I didn't know if he was joking or telling the truth . But he was always joking about . I just steered clear of anything I didn't recognise
> Sonja


My Uncle Ian loved practical jokes, I remember being most embarrassed by a spoon that had a hinge so all the sugar landed on the saucer not in the cup. I would have been about 7, and that sort of thing (manners) were terribly important- Uncle Ian and Aunty Ros had at that time a beautiful old farmhouse with all the out buildings and I loved visiting them, but did not like feeling a fool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I, for one, am never bored with seeing everyone's progress on long term items. It encourages me to finish my projects that seem to take FOREVER. I'm knitting a very simple shawl...my first one and now that I'm up to 200 stitches, it takes forever to finish one row of knitting. I'm a slow knitter so I know that's why I get discouraged.
> And the Gansey is such a lovely shade of red/raspberry, that I just love looking at the color.
> Junek


Keep going June and it will be finished before you know . I will look forward to seeing a picture
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks I'll go take a look
> Sonja
> Ps they looked great Julie


Thank you, Sonja! And now it is winter, they should be being worn! Deep snow predicted for the far south, of the South Island- so there will be snow on the Desert Plateau, where the three Volcanoes are, in the Central North Island. Our high today is predicted to be 13 C, but with rain, and wind chill will feel much colder!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


Beautiful pictures June The cat did make me laugh . My iris was smothered in grass which I had to pull all out today but it all looks healthy enough so should flower 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! And now it is winter, they should be being worn! Deep snow predicted for the far south, of the South Island- so there will be snow on the Desert Plateau, where the three Volcanoes are, in the Central North Island. Our high today is predicted to be 13 C, but with rain, and wind chill will feel much colder!


I forget you are having winter . Rain and damp do tend to make the winter more miserable . I would rather have snow and frost . Here it's been lovely all day . Youngest son and I have just took dog for a walk and deliberately went the way that would take us past a lovely fish shop So it was lovely fish and chips for us . My kind of cooking 😀

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I forget you are having winter . Rain and damp do tend to make the winter more miserable . I would rather have snow and frost . Here it's been lovely all day . Youngest son and I have just took dog for a walk and deliberately went the way that would take us past a lovely fish shop So it was lovely fish and chips for us . My kind of cooking 😀
> 
> Sonja


So many on the Tea Party are going into Summer- it is easy to forget us, down here!!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many on the Tea Party are going into Summer- it is easy to forget us, down here!!!!!


I wish we would get into some warmer weather - I think I jinxed us by having the air conditioner put in - we had about 4 days of warm weather after it was put in, and since I think we've had it on only twice. Last night I covered my tomatoes because we had a freeze warning! Today is sunny but only 59F (15C) and windy. DD#1 invited me for lunch and I walked out in a T-shirt and jeans and came back in for a long-sleeved shirt and a jacket. We are being promised 80 degree weather next week, I certainly hope so - my irises want to bloom, but it's so chilly that they've stayed closed. We are going to Lynchburg, VA next weekend, hopefully it will be warm down there! We had such a harsh, cold winter - some warmth would be nice! I understand that damp, cold weather isn't any fun to be out in - sometimes it's worse than if it would just snow and get it over with!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm still among the living - still have the headaches and coughing from the chest, It takes me a long time to recover from sickness anymore. I read when I feel like it and am pages and pages behind. Will call the doctors on Tuesday, still no word. More next time...VA Sharon


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

VA Sharon, healing energy sent your way.
I was mistaken. I thought this coming Friday was June 6th. So there is still hope I can make the trip. CRAFT.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I wish we would get into some warmer weather - I think I jinxed us by having the air conditioner put in - we had about 4 days of warm weather after it was put in, and since I think we've had it on only twice. Last night I covered my tomatoes because we had a freeze warning! Today is sunny but only 59F (15C) and windy. DD#1 invited me for lunch and I walked out in a T-shirt and jeans and came back in for a long-sleeved shirt and a jacket. We are being promised 80 degree weather next week, I certainly hope so - my irises want to bloom, but it's so chilly that they've stayed closed. We are going to Lynchburg, VA next weekend, hopefully it will be warm down there! We had such a harsh, cold winter - some warmth would be nice! I understand that damp, cold weather isn't any fun to be out in - sometimes it's worse than if it would just snow and get it over with!


We specialise in chilly (rather than really cold) wet, windy winters.
It has to be another of Murphy's Laws that having the AC unit, you no longer need to run it!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


Thanks June lovely photos. Nice to sed Gypsy again. Xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still among the living - still have the headaches and coughing from the chest, It takes me a long time to recover from sickness anymore. I read when I feel like it and am pages and pages behind. Will call the doctors on Tuesday, still no word. More next time...VA Sharon


Please take care . Get well soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Please take care . Get well soon.


I hope the doctor can get to the root of what is making you so ill Sharon and help you get back to being well soon please take care 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope the doctor can get to the root of what is making you so ill Sharon and help you get back to being well soon please take care
> Sonja


I was just talking to Sharon, Sonja- it is a viral Pneumonia so has in effect to take it's course. Provided she does not over exert herself, though she is in good spirits.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just talking to Sharon, Sonja- it is a viral Pneumonia so has in effect to take it's course. Provided she does not over exert herself, though she is in good spirits.


Thanks for letting us know Julie I hope it runs it course soon it seems like Sharon has had this for way to long now . Although the extremely cold winter they had cant have helped 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you ,Julie. Viruses lave nasty toxins which can take along time for the body to clear. Rest and food and fluids and time are what it takes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still among the living - still have the headaches and coughing from the chest, It takes me a long time to recover from sickness anymore. I read when I feel like it and am pages and pages behind. Will call the doctors on Tuesday, still no word. More next time...VA Sharon


Hope you begin to feel better soon....this has really gotten ahold of you and I'm sure has made you very weak.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Keep going June and it will be finished before you know . I will look forward to seeing a picture
> Sonja


Thanks for the encouragement, Sonja. This one is very simple...I've not had any experience working from charts ... well,none, really.
But this is for me to warm my shoulders from the a/c.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures June The cat did make me laugh . My iris was smothered in grass which I had to pull all out today but it all looks healthy enough so should flower
> Sonja


The bearded irises are a special favorite of mine. My mother had a large area the length of her yard filled with irises. She and several of her sisters would share the rhizomes when they had to thin them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still among the living - still have the headaches and coughing from the chest, It takes me a long time to recover from sickness anymore. I read when I feel like it and am pages and pages behind. Will call the doctors on Tuesday, still no word. More next time...VA Sharon


I'm keeping you in my prayers, Sharon. It seems the doctors take their own sweet time letting us know about test results.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks June lovely photos. Nice to sed Gypsy again. Xx


I've been very lax about posting pictures. Gypsy is quite a character!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


Great photos as usual, June. Is that lavender in the garden?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon, hope you can shake the pneumonia soon.

I've been working in the yard all day, I cleaned up a bunch of junk around the yard, filled all my planters with flowers & now have 2 flower beds full. I have one small & 1 huge bed left to plant. I think my next job will be putting all the cabbages, broccoli & kohlrabi in the garden. I won't put the tomatoes & peppers out yet. Well, must get supper on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which heuchrras did you buy Josephine - there sure are a lot of different kinds. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good luck. Mr P has been clearing a lot of ground cover plants as thet sre covering up some other plants, we havd bought a lovely selection of heuchrras to filll the empty spaces.. I am going go work on my edible garden and plant some more cut snd come again lettuce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother was a widow for nineteen years - she cooked three meals a day - dished them up and sat at the table to eat. me - if I can eat it out of the pan all the better and I usually eat in front of the computer also. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen and family always sit to table, now I'm on my own I sit at the computer, with my plate on my knee, usually


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie - is your ribbing a 2x2 with one of the stitches done through the back loop so it twists? wish my ribbing looked that neat. great job. that color is so great. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am about to head to bed- being nearly half twelve am., The Gansey so far there is the beginnings of a ladder, part of a Tree of Life, and the first Zig of Arbroath Marriage Lines.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons more healing energy to wrap you up in healing goodness. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, started with intestinal and bladder infections. He now thinks it has to do with no gall bladder and bile salts. It is better but still having diarrhea and low energy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it what language? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Last time we were out, it did not happen- but I will be prepared next time! Her job is on call 24/7 in fact, and she is good at it- a good interpreter is much sought after.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the info martina - I just thought if there was seed available I would try and get some. infertile = no seed - humfp. --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you for more birthday wishes.
> Sam from what I gather the plants were infertile therefore known as mule.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to the grandson - he must be very smart to do high school and tech school at the same time. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that Gansey is really going to be beautiful. You are so talented.
> 
> Today my oldest grandson has graduation from high school. Hard to believe how quickly time has passed. His mom and I have gone in together to get him a nice computer since he is already in school (was jointly enrolled in high school and at a technical college). DH and I also got him a stethascope and a pair of really good surgical scissors since he is in college to become an EMT/paramedic. The graduation is at 1 and then there is a celebration at my DD's home afterwards. I'm very proud of him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad loved cold tongue sandwiches - I could never bring myself to try it. --- sam



martina said:


> Gwenie, congratulations to your grandson.
> I used to like sliced cold meat called tongue till I realised it was just that when I was about 8.never touched it again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers Josephine. could we have a picture of the Heuchera when you have it planted - please. --- sam

Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.

Here's a couple of photo..

Aquelegia 



rhododendron


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - don't stop the pictures. it's so fun watching the progression. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Got a long way to go yet, though June! If anyone is getting bored with my progress, tell me and I will stop the photos!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures june - thanks for sharing - my cats can be sound asleep and all of a sudden they are awake - out comes the tongue for a quick grooming and back to sleep. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the new party and recipes Sam . I agree that family mealtimes are important and it is something that the adults should insist upon, at least occasionally.
> I have just come back from our local Italian restaurant where my sister took me for my birthday treat. Great food as always and a special dessert of an individual chocolate birthday cake and a glass of limoncello served in a larger glass half filled with ice cubes, black currant juice and three red roses. Quite spectacular especially as the owner and one of the waiters sang Happy Birthday and the waiter kissed my hand. Perfect. I had phone calls, flowers, cards, a pashmina and scented soap and tokens, too. Plus my eldest and his partner took me to lunch last quote]
> 
> Happy Birthday Martina!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy nonnie to wrap you up in healing goodness. -- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still among the living - still have the headaches and coughing from the chest, It takes me a long time to recover from sickness anymore. I read when I feel like it and am pages and pages behind. Will call the doctors on Tuesday, still no word. More next time...VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> A while ago I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who had a very nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Dick had many ups & downs & lived longer than some would have thought, but died yesterday. Mary said that all 3 of their kids were present. I didn't know Dick, but I do know Mary, and my heart is heavy. Please pray for Mary as she moves to a life without her husband of many many years.
> 
> In happier news, this Memorial Day Weekend in the USA. I plan on being lazy on Monday & staying home. Tomorrow will be laundry & shopping & going to 2 friends' anniversary party.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Mary.

I had a lawn mower like that. In fact it might still be in the shed. Glad we have a rider and I don't often need to do it anymore.

It sounds like you have a great weekend planned. Enjoy!

We are in Deshler for a couple of days. Just about a half hour from Sam. Sam did you get my emails?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did tami - don't think this weekend will work - no car available. but I am going to make it one of these times. sam



tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for Mary.
> 
> I had a lawn mower like that. In fact it might still be in the shed. Glad we have a rider and I don't often need to do it anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. Can you tell I'm losing it from feeling low for so long?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend. 

For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do. 

Sassafras...Thinking of you as well lately. Being sick and weak is not much fun. 

Matthew signed up for his summer art class this week. It starts in a couple of weeks. He should be getting the opportunity to work with a helper being brought in mostly to help him. Usually he lets everyone else receive the benefits of the helpers since he is one of the highest functioning people in the art class. This helper knows quite a bit about making things on the pottery wheel so Matthew will get some help doing some ceramics. He should enjoy it, but it will depend on how the helper interacts with him. 

The boys picked out a new mouse for me to use with my laptop since mine was starting to fall apart. I love my boys. They are so thoughtful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are lovely Purple. Wish I could borrow Mr. P for a few weeks to turn my flower beds around.


PurpleFi said:


> Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.
> 
> Here's a couple of photo..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, the doctor has told him the same thing for the one shoulder for sure; just like your son's FIL. My DH is a carpenter and just won't slow down. I just hate that he is in so much pain.



Bonnie7591 said:


> If it has been like that for many years they probably cannot fix it now. My sons FIL has had both rotator cuffs torn for many years. He did construction & cement basements for a living & wouldn't get it fixed. The doctor now told him the tendons have atrophied so that the ends cannot be pulled enough to reattach where they are supposed to be


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the info martina - I just thought if there was seed available I would try and get some. infertile = no seed - humfp. --- sam


I had been under the impression if something was a hybrid that the seed would be no good but a few years ago I saved tomato seed from hybrid tomatoes & had beautiful tomatoes. After that a neigh or told me they were not sterile but no guarantee what you will get


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do.
> 
> ...


So good to read about Matthew's successes and the interaction with him and his brother .... and they with you. Great family dynamics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love the photographs your sister does. You are right; she makes everything she takes a picture of special.


jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks for letting us know Julie I hope it runs it course soon it seems like Sharon has had this for way to long now . Although the extremely cold winter they had cant have helped
> Sonja


I think June was saying that Virginia for them, has been very cold this winter, but of course it is south, and the more northern States, on the eastern seaboard do have a harsher winter. Not that I am expert on the Americas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you ,Julie. Viruses lave nasty toxins which can take along time for the body to clear. Rest and food and fluids and time are what it takes.


And Sharon was able to talk, because she was resting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - is your ribbing a 2x2 with one of the stitches done through the back loop so it twists? wish my ribbing looked that neat. great job. that color is so great. --- sam


No, Sam I just knit into the front loop, no twisting, I am fortunate that my tension seems to be pretty even. And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it what language? --- sam


Betty is fluent in Samoan and English.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How wonderful an experience for Matthew to have saved his own money for the new computer and to have his brother help him determine the one to purchase. I know he must beel very proud. Also know you ar proud of him.



pacer said:


> This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh no - don't stop the pictures. it's so fun watching the progression. --- sam


 :thumbup: Wilco.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How wonderful an experience for Matthew to have saved his own money for the new computer and to have his brother help him determine the one to purchase. I know he must beel very proud. Also know you ar proud of him.


I fully agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just dropped DD#2 off at the airport for her business trip to London...she says it's going to be all business with no time to sightsee...I did suggest that she get out to a pub or two or to a fish 'n chips shop. This is the 2nd time she's been there so will be a little more comfortable in her travels. DGS is with us and was a little blue at first, but then perked up. He's been here so much of his life that we're like a second home to him. Although, right now the house sure looks a little disheveled and different. The office/bedroom is very clean and the tidiest it's been in a very long time. It took me the better part of three days to clean out all the desk and cabinet drawer files (30 years of accumulated papers), plus a dresser and nightstand. I tossed 3 garbage bags of papers and shredded another one full. Everything is all clean and shiny with no more dust...just have to wipe the blinds and wash the windows, but otherwise it's in pretty good shape. Now to get the family room, living room and dining room done so that I can get the rest of the house totally clean. We didn't get out to the furniture place today...we'll try again tomorrow.

Made baked breaded chicken served with lemon parmesan cream sauce with capers, fire roasted peppers, sun-dried tomatoes & spinach ladeled over fettucine noodles. Very good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just dropped DD#2 off at the airport for her business trip to London...she says it's going to be all business with no time to sightsee...I did suggest that she get out to a pub or two or to a fish 'n chips shop. This is the 2nd time she's been there so will be a little more comfortable in her travels. DGS is with us and was a little blue at first, but then perked up. He's been here so much of his life that we're like a second home to him. Although, right now the house sure looks a little disheveled and different. The office/bedroom is very clean and the tidiest it's been in a very long time. It took me the better part of three days to clean out all the desk and cabinet drawer files (30 years of accumulated papers), plus a dresser and nightstand. I tossed 3 garbage bags of papers and shredded another one full. Everything is all clean and shiny with no more dust...just have to wipe the blinds and wash the windows, but otherwise it's in pretty good shape. Now to get the family room, living room and dining room done so that I can get the rest of the house totally clean. We didn't get out to the furniture place today...we'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> Made baked breaded chicken served with lemon parmesan cream sauce with capers, fire roasted peppers, sun-dried tomatoes & spinach ladeled over fettucine noodles. Very good!


mmmmm, have not had capers for such a long time- they are an horrific price here for a miniscule quantity.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, how proud Matthew must have been. I can see why you are so proud of your men. Takes a lot of love, patience, support and training to produce independent children.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, how proud Matthew must have been. I can see why you are so proud of your men. Takes a lot of love, patience, support and training to produce independent children.


Patience is the virtue that I have had to work the hardest on obtaining. If I am not patient with Matthew, then life gets ugly for us. Since I don't like the ugly, I try to be patient and understanding. I am very proud of him today and this week. Since he had saved his money for a situation like this, he stayed calm throughout the whole experience and even patiently waited to make the investment until he researched different lap tops. He wanted another lap top so it could go with him when we travel. I suspect he might be even more independent at KAP this year, since he went last year. He even signed up for one workshop on Friday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

How neat that Matthew is doing so well and making such progress. We are "in his corner" for sure..let him know that we find him a very talented person.
Rain off and on all day, got tired of studying so am going to bed as I have 0900 church in the morning. I have been taking breaks from studying to do a bit of my family history, another of my passions.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sharon, hope you can shake the pneumonia soon.
> 
> I've been working in the yard all day, I cleaned up a bunch of junk around the yard, filled all my planters with flowers & now have 2 flower beds full. I have one small & 1 huge bed left to plant. I think my next job will be putting all the cabbages, broccoli & kohlrabi in the garden. I won't put the tomatoes & peppers out yet. Well, must get supper on.


You have been very busy again . I wanted to start a vegetable patch this year but not to be . I've just about got front gardens back to how they were and by the time I sort out the back one it will be time to do the front ones again so not this year 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> VA Sharon, healing energy sent your way.
> I was mistaken. I thought this coming Friday was June 6th. So there is still hope I can make the trip. CRAFT.


I'll cross my fingers and hope that you are fully recovered by then and able to make the trip and have a wonderful time
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> So good to read about Matthew's successes and the interaction with him and his brother .... and they with you. Great family dynamics.


You must be very proud of both your sons Mathew for all his successes and you older son for being a very caring and understanding older brother . I hope Mathew enjoys working with his helper and that you both have a lovely time at KAP 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that Gansey is really going to be beautiful. You are so talented.
> 
> Today my oldest grandson has graduation from high school. Hard to believe how quickly time has passed. His mom and I have gone in together to get him a nice computer since he is already in school (was jointly enrolled in high school and at a technical college). DH and I also got him a stethascope and a pair of really good surgical scissors since he is in college to become an EMT/paramedic. The graduation is at 1 and then there is a celebration at my DD's home afterwards. I'm very proud of him.


Congrats to your grandson.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:
 

> Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.
> 
> Here's a couple of photo..


Nice to have photos of your garden again- we missed them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't blame her I don't eat it either but my husbands really likes it . It's funny because I was determined that when I had children they would not be fussy eaters and at least try different foods and I now realise I succeeded . There is only one fussy eater in our house and that's me
> 
> Congratulations to your grandson Gwen you must be very proud of him
> 
> Sonja


And how many husbands do you have? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And how many husbands do you have? :-D :-D :-D


That's funny ones enough 😀


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> VA Sharon, healing energy sent your way.
> I was mistaken. I thought this coming Friday was June 6th. So there is still hope I can make the trip. CRAFT.


Gives you 2 weeks still! As if the year wasn't going quickly enough without taking out 2 weeks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful sense of acheievment for Matthew to pay for his own computer from what he has earned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny ones enough 😀


Yes much as I appreciate David I really wouldn't want more.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> which heuchrras did you buy Josephine - there sure are a lot of different kinds. --- sam


Will have to get the list from Mr P. It's all Londy's fault she too has loads so we just bought a couple and now we've got yhe bug too. I dont mind as my Mum loved heucheras and now I have a constant reminderof her.

Here's a couple of photos of what we have, so far....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will have to get the list from Mr P. It's all Londy's fault she too has loads so we just bought a couple and now we've got yhe bug too. I dont mind as my Mum loved heucheras and now I have a constant reminderof her.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of what we have, so far....


I've never heard of heucheras as far as I can remember at least. Are they just leaves or do they grow flowers as well. Th eleaves are lovely.
Nice to see Mr P happy in his garden. Nice of him to have a lovely garden just for us to admire.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother was a widow for nineteen years - she cooked three meals a day - dished them up and sat at the table to eat. me - if I can eat it out of the pan all the better and I usually eat in front of the computer also. --- sam


You are as bad as Mr P, when he has to fend for himself he will eat it straight from the mictowave dish, it drives me mad. Mind you when he was doing the meals for me l insisted on my bone china plate and l guess that drove him mad. Thank goodness I'm back in charge in tbe kitchen. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are as bad as Mr P, when he has to fend for himself he will eat it straight from the mictowave dish, it drives me mad. Mind you when he was doing the meals for me l insisted on my bone china plate and l guess that drove him mad. Thank goodness I'm back in charge in tbe kitchen. :thumbup:


I'm with Sam and Mr P if I'm the only one home and its enough for one meal only and all in one pot why add to the washing up?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never heard of heucheras as far as I can remember at least. Are they just leaves or do they grow flowers as well. Th eleaves are lovely.
> Nice to see Mr P happy in his garden. Nice of him to have a lovely garden just for us to admire.


They are grown mostly for their different coloured leaves, but do have delicate little floeer spikes. I'll take a photo of them again today as they are now flowering x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> .......The boys picked out a new mouse for me to use with my laptop since mine was starting to fall apart. I love my boys. They are so thoughtful.


....and I wonder who they take that from?!!

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with Sam and Mr P if I'm the only one home and its enough for one meal only and all in one pot why add to the washing up?


Cos my Mum drummed it into me - tablecloth, placemat, proper cutlery, linen serviette and bone china. I just cant break the habit of a lifetime. And tea or coffee in a bone china cup and saucer and wine in a crystal glass. Mum came from a very poor area of North London but even my Nanna was the same.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congrats to your grandson.


 *Gwen* ...... from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary, you have every right to be proud of your boys, they are a credit to you. Please tell Matthew that I am sorry not to be at the KAP this year, but give him my love and a big hug xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> To *Gwen* from me too. :thumbup:


And from me too, and Gwen- get well soon xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie that Gansey is really going to be beautiful. You are so talented.
> 
> Today my oldest grandson has graduation from high school. Hard to believe how quickly time has passed. His mom and I have gone in together to get him a nice computer since he is already in school (was jointly enrolled in high school and at a technical college). DH and I also got him a stethascope and a pair of really good surgical scissors since he is in college to become an EMT/paramedic. The graduation is at 1 and then there is a celebration at my DD's home afterwards. I'm very proud of him.


 :thumbup: Congratulations!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


Thanks for sharing the photos.... I had a Mandeville plant once... It didnt survive. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! And now it is winter, they should be being worn! Deep snow predicted for the far south, of the South Island- so there will be snow on the Desert Plateau, where the three Volcanoes are, in the Central North Island. Our high today is predicted to be 13 C, but with rain, and wind chill will feel much colder!


Ugh, it is starting to get cold with you then. Take care and keep warm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sonja! And now it is winter, they should be being worn! Deep snow predicted for the far south, of the South Island- so there will be snow on the Desert Plateau, where the three Volcanoes are, in the Central North Island. Our high today is predicted to be 13 C, but with rain, and wind chill will feel much colder!


Ugh, it is starting to get cold with you then. Take care and keep warm.

PS... I have just looked to see how cold it is here and at 7.30pm it is 8c. I am cozy with the heater on though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So many on the Tea Party are going into Summer- it is easy to forget us, down here!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> I'm still among the living - still have the headaches and coughing from the chest, It takes me a long time to recover from sickness anymore. I read when I feel like it and am pages and pages behind. Will call the doctors on Tuesday, still no word. More next time...VA Sharon


Oh dear, I do hope the doctor can help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are grown mostly for their different coloured leaves, but do have delicate little floeer spikes. I'll take a photo of them again today as they are now flowering x


Thought the leaves might be the main thing they looked so good. But looking forward to seeingthe flowers as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh, it is starting to get cold with you then. Take care and keep warm.
> 
> PS... I have just looked to see how cold it is here and at 7.30pm it is 8c. I am cozy with the heater on though.


And I had checked ours about 30 secs before I read yours. A warm 12.9.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos my Mum drummed it into me - tablecloth, placemat, proper cutlery, linen serviette and bone china. I just cant break the habit of a lifetime. And tea or coffee in a bone china cup and saucer and wine in a crystal glass. Mum came from a very poor area of North London but even my Nanna was the same.


We only had tablecloths on special occasions. Basic china or plastic. Good china didn't last too long so again only special occasions. Mum still likes her tea in a cup but I like coffee and that suits a mug IMHO. And a cup is not enough- and why get up half way through to make a second cup? but even Mum sometimes uses a mug for tea now. Some of the mugs are as nice as cups these days as she doesn't need a teaspoon no reason for a saucer. BUt of course if you have a tablecloth or mats you need it to catch drips I guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So good to read about Matthew's successes and the interaction with him and his brother .... and they with you. Great family dynamics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought the leaves might be the main thing they looked so good. But looking forward to seeingthe flowers as well.


Here you go ....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've never heard of heucheras as far as I can remember at least. Are they just leaves or do they grow flowers as well. Th eleaves are lovely.
> Nice to see Mr P happy in his garden. Nice of him to have a lovely garden just for us to admire.


Was just thinking the same, havent heard of them either.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go ....


Thank you for jogging my memory on what these are called . Mine are flowering and I have been trying my hardest to remember 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> We only had tablecloths on special occasions. Basic china or plastic. Good china didn't last too long so again only special occasions. Mum still likes her tea in a cup but I like coffee and that suits a mug IMHO. And a cup is not enough- and why get up half way through to make a second cup? but even Mum sometimes uses a mug for tea now. Some of the mugs are as nice as cups these days as she doesn't need a teaspoon no reason for a saucer. BUt of course if you have a tablecloth or mats you need it to catch drips I guess.


Answer to cups being small, I have my coffee in a small pot. Even my family think I am nuts!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I had checked ours about 30 secs before I read yours. A warm 12.9.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for jogging my memory on what these are called . Mine are flowering and I have been trying my hardest to remember
> Sonja


Morning Sonja, what ones have you got? X


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here you go ....


Very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sonja, what ones have you got? X


Morning Josephine I've got the peach coloured ones like yours that are flowering and I also have some with very dark red leaves that flower blue that also try to take over the border
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Josephine I've got the peach coloured ones like yours that are flowering and I also have some with very dark red leaves that flower blue that also try to take over the border
> Sonja


Mr P s eyes have just lit up, he would like to know the name of the one with blue flowers, if you have it. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Answer to cups being small, I have my coffee in a small pot. Even my family think I am nuts!


Thanks Caren :-D :-D :-D
Talking of Caren she hasn't posted for a few days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P s eyes have just lit up, he would like to know the name of the one with blue flowers, if you have it. X


I'm sorry Josephine I can't remember the names as it was a long time ago that I got them .just know it's a small one about 5/6 " high when in flower .
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Was just thinking the same, havent heard of them either.


Well they sure are pretty aren't they? Maybe if I saw them I woudl realsie that I had seen them in England as they seem to be popular if KP is a good guide.

Thanks for the photos Purple.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SAM, here's a list of the heucheras we have so far - frosted violet, silverscrolls, fire chief, chocolate ruffles, solar eclipse, sweet tea, marmalade, gun smoke, kimono, paris, electric lime, lime marmalade, sunrise falls, pink palace, art nouveau*, palace purple, obsidian, midnight bayou, berry smoothie, redstone falls*, creme brulee, cherry cola and autumn leaves.

*these 2 are actually heucherellas and prefer shade.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry Josephine I can't remember the names as it was a long time ago that I got them .just know it's a small one about 5/6 " high when in flower .
> Sonja


Mr P is now trawling the net! Thanks x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh, it is starting to get cold with you then. Take care and keep warm.


I am all rugged up- in my green shrug and a blanket waiting to go over my knees.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Caren :-D :-D :-D
> Talking of Caren she hasn't posted for a few days


Haahaa.
caren may be busy with her family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am all rugged up- in my green shrug and a blanket waiting to go over my knees.


Morning/evening Julie, keep warm x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh, it is starting to get cold with you then. Take care and keep warm.
> 
> PS... I have just looked to see how cold it is here and at 7.30pm it is 8c. I am cozy with the heater on though.


I have just looked- in the house it is 14.7 C- so you are a lot colder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Was just thinking the same, havent heard of them either.


Not sure that I have ever seen or heard of them, either.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, Glad you are warm and well. Did you get any snow where you are? We are still enjoying rain off and on, and this morning the distinct smell of a skunk in the yard. Molly was good and did her "busy on the grass" quickly so she could come in and get her insulin. I must say I am looking forward to church and having the rest of the day off as well as the holiday tomorrow. I am hoping everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Caren :-D :-D :-D
> Talking of Caren she hasn't posted for a few days


And Jamie has her Birthday today- (pjlovescrotchet)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning/evening Julie, keep warm x


Hello Josephine! definitely evening here- just gone 10 30 pm., Sunday and of course you are enjoying what is left of Sunday morning!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely day *Jamie*!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, Glad you are warm and well. Did you get any snow where you are? We are still enjoying rain off and on, and this morning the distinct smell of a skunk in the yard. Molly was good and did her "busy on the grass" quickly so she could come in and get her insulin. I must say I am looking forward to church and having the rest of the day off as well as the holiday tomorrow. I am hoping everyone stays safe and warm.


Not this far north! The worst I have seen here is hail several inches deep, but it never lies long. 
Enjoy your Sunday Joyce! Are you teaching?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


It is so amazing to hear that little heart beat! Luke seems entranced!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning/evening all! Looking like it's going to be a nice day here and I'm in bed!  Not desperately ill, just feeling a bit yeugh so decided to stay where I was this morning and hopefully it'll shift. I've been swallowing echinacea like there's no tomorrow as I can't afford to be unwell just now as this baby is due any day and we're off on our cruise next Sunday. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so amazing to hear that little heart beat! Luke seems entranced!


He was, he said he was giving the baby a cuddle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://earthsky.org/earth/oldest-known-stone-tools-found-in-kenya?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=31627928ff-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-31627928ff-394023553

This link was of interest to me, when I read it in Earth Sky News, hope it works! For those interested in Archaeology.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He was, he said he was giving the baby a cuddle!


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning/evening all! Looking like it's going to be a nice day here and I'm in bed!  Not desperately ill, just feeling a bit yeugh so decided to stay where I was this morning and hopefully it'll shift. I've been swallowing echinacea like there's no tomorrow as I can't afford to be unwell just now as this baby is due any day and we're off on our cruise next Sunday. :shock:


Hopefully the Echinacea cure works!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just looked- in the house it is 14.7 C- so you are a lot colder!


That was 8c outside not inside., thank goodness. LOL I have the heater on 19c though so not cold in here. I just took Oscar out for toilet and I had to put my dressing gown around me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


What a lovely shot- listening or feeling I wonder? Maybe he's being kicked in the head.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


Aaaw!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully the Echinacea cure works!


My throat's a bit sore as well so I think I'll try some honey and cinnamon too, although I'm not a big fan of honey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning/evening all! Looking like it's going to be a nice day here and I'm in bed!  Not desperately ill, just feeling a bit yeugh so decided to stay where I was this morning and hopefully it'll shift. I've been swallowing echinacea like there's no tomorrow as I can't afford to be unwell just now as this baby is due any day and we're off on our cruise next Sunday. :shock:


Hope you feel better soon.
Having a very average day as well- a migraine. But a few weeks since th elast. ANd as we currently have both my niece and Maryanne here it is rather stressful. Mauryanne is sleeping onthe floor of my room so I am restricted as to when I use it- althouhg I will come in sometimes when she is sleeping or napping. David is talking of sorting out a space somewhere else for my computer but I'm not sure what will come of that plan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My throat's a bit sore as well so I think I'll try some honey and cinnamon too, although I'm not a big fan of honey.


Take care Kate. You MUSNT get sick... too many things happening with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He was, he said he was giving the baby a cuddle!


How cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> Having a very average day as well- a migraine. But a few weeks since th elast. ANd as we currently have both my niece and Maryanne here it is rather stressful. Mauryanne is sleeping onthe floor of my room so I am restricted as to when I use it- althouhg I will come in sometimes when she is sleeping or napping. David is talking of sorting out a space somewhere else for my computer but I'm not sure what will come of that plan.


I hope your migraine disappears quickly. No stress allowed.... (says me) :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning/evening all! Looking like it's going to be a nice day here and I'm in bed!  Not desperately ill, just feeling a bit yeugh so decided to stay where I was this morning and hopefully it'll shift. I've been swallowing echinacea like there's no tomorrow as I can't afford to be unwell just now as this baby is due any day and we're off on our cruise next Sunday. :shock:


You sure can't get sick or you won't get to see the baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My throat's a bit sore as well so I think I'll try some honey and cinnamon too, although I'm not a big fan of honey.


I have been using Gottastch's (Kathy's) mix with cayenne, cinnamon, Apple cider vinegar, and honey- a friend puts garlic and lemon in too, to cover all bases!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> Having a very average day as well- a migraine. But a few weeks since th elast. ANd as we currently have both my niece and Maryanne here it is rather stressful. Mauryanne is sleeping onthe floor of my room so I am restricted as to when I use it- althouhg I will come in sometimes when she is sleeping or napping. David is talking of sorting out a space somewhere else for my computer but I'm not sure what will come of that plan.


I guess a few weeks between migraines is better than it was a while back. But still not the best. I guess you will be taking the feverfew?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess a few weeks between migraines is better than it was a while back. But still not the best. I guess you will be taking the feverfew?


Take it every day. 
Fairly sure that stress is the culprit this time. And things are a little out of my control.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

P


Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree.


So do I. I leave my lap top advice to my sons. I just pay for what they suggest. So well done and well earned Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Take it every day.
> Fairly sure that stress is the culprit this time. And things are a little out of my control.


It sounds like you really have a houseful !!!! When does your niece's stay come to an end?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds like you really have a houseful !!!! When does your niece's stay come to an end?


End of June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> P
> 
> So do I. I leave my lap top advice to my sons. I just pay for what they suggest. So well done and well earned Matthew.


Indeed he has done well to have saved up so much, and gone about the purchase so sensibly.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon. 
Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> End of June


Would David's idea for the computer be long or short term?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


How lovely to see you here again- hopefully the I-pad is the Ideal solution!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would David's idea for the computer be long or short term?


Only till my niece goes- I plan to get my room back ASAP (don't mind it being used for someone to sleep in for a day or two, just that it gets ahrder longer). If MAryanne's still here then she can go into the room my niece is in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Only till my niece goes- I plan to get my room back ASAP (don't mind it being used for someone to sleep in for a day or two, just that it gets ahrder longer). If MAryanne's still here then she can go into the room my niece is in.


I sort of gather Maryanne is having another rough patch- hopefully the stress reduces quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


Welcome back. iPads are useful, but I don't find it works as well for KP as my computer so hopefully you will have it soon. But the iPad is an improvement on nothing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is now trawling the net! Thanks x


I've looked also and can't find it , there is the possibility that it is not a heuchera at all , although it is very similar to the peachy coral ones I have . I don't keep names . I see something I like and just plant it . A lot of my plants came from my sisters garden . She used to like sharing especially when I would say they were getting to big and needed splitting 😀
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sure can't get sick or you won't get to see the baby.


I know!  I hope your migraine goes soon too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been using Gottastch's (Kathy's) mix with cayenne, cinnamon, Apple cider vinegar, and honey- a friend puts garlic and lemon in too, to cover all bases!


I'd forgotten about that! I did make some up a while ago and thought it helped, must go and see if I've got all the stuff for it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


Welcome back!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


Welcome back! Hope you end up loving your iPad as much as I love mine. I've had mine for nearly 2 years now and much prefer it to the laptop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome back! Hope you end up loving your iPad as much as I love mine. I've had mine for nearly 2 years now and much prefer it to the laptop.


And I've just told her I prefer my computer!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've looked also and can't find it , there is the possibility that it is not a heuchera at all , although it is very similar to the peachy coral ones I have . I don't keep names . I see something I like and just plant it . A lot of my plants came from my sisters garden . She used to like sharing especially when I would say they were getting to big and needed splitting 😀
> Sonja


Thanks, I'll let you know if he comes across it. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Darowil and Kate hope you hoth feel better soon xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos as usual, June. Is that lavender in the garden?


No, my sister said it's salvia.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother was a widow for nineteen years - she cooked three meals a day - dished them up and sat at the table to eat. me - if I can eat it out of the pan all the better and I usually eat in front of the computer also. --- sam


I eat with my plate on a tray while I'm in the recliner. My apartment is small so we did away with a table. Too many bookcases and too much yarn!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Welcome back! Hope you end up loving your iPad as much as I love mine. I've had mine for nearly 2 years now and much prefer it to the laptop.


I love my I -pad, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures june - thanks for sharing - my cats can be sound asleep and all of a sudden they are awake - out comes the tongue for a quick grooming and back to sleep. --- sam


I think all cat owners will agree...cats can be strange. What's really weird is when they just sit and stare at a blank wall as if it's 'talking' to them. Do they "hear dead people"?!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do.
> 
> ...


I know Matthew was so proud of earning the money to pay for his new laptop.!!! A great accomplishment. Your boys were definitely raised with love and encouragement.
I look forward to seeing the framed bird picture.
It will be interesting to see Matthew's work with ceramics. I hope he and his helper will work well together.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> I just love the photographs your sister does. You are right; she makes everything she takes a picture of special.


I found a picture of the old church at the cemetery before the hurricane did so much damage to it. Unfortunately, the church burned in the 19th century. It was the church for Lawnes Creek Parish during the 17th century. So I'm sure at that time it was the Church of England.
As you can see, there was a lot of the wall standing a few years ago.
My sister really can take the most mundane item from an old dishpan to an old bicycle and make it special with plantings in her garden.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will have to get the list from Mr P. It's all Londy's fault she too has loads so we just bought a couple and now we've got yhe bug too. I dont mind as my Mum loved heucheras and now I have a constant reminderof her.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of what we have, so far....


I've never seen those before!! Hello, there, Mr. P!! What a handsome gardener you have, Josephine!! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm with Sam and Mr P if I'm the only one home and its enough for one meal only and all in one pot why add to the washing up?


Well, I don't eat from the pan but I have no qualms about eating from a throw-away paper plate since I'm the dishwasher!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Woo hoo.... Happy Birthday!!   :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are grown mostly for their different coloured leaves, but do have delicate little floeer spikes. I'll take a photo of them again today as they are now flowering x


The lawn service has planted our summer plantings. This year we have lots of coleus and a white flower planted...have no idea what the flowers are. The coleus are the variety with deep red and green leaves. They can get quite large during the summer but not an outside plant since I believe they're basically a tropical plant so they don't survive the winter.
My mother used to have them as house plants.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


Such a cute picture. Wonder if baby is talking to him ? 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Answer to cups being small, I have my coffee in a small pot. Even my family think I am nuts!


And if we were all the same, wouldn't life be dull!! Your setting is lovely.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've just told her I prefer my computer!


One man's meat....! :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am all rugged up- in my green shrug and a blanket waiting to go over my knees.


I may have to resort to a light jacket and a lapghan if the a/c runs much longer. My daughter stays hot most of the time ..... a lot of that is the different medicines she takes. So I always have a light wrap close by during a/c season!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My throat's a bit sore as well so I think I'll try some honey and cinnamon too, although I'm not a big fan of honey.


I hope it works for you and it goes as quick as it came 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


What a darling picture. Has the baby dropped? It's hard to tell from the photo but it looks low in her belly. I hope it's born before you leave on your cruise.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope your migraine disappears quickly. No stress allowed.... (says me) :roll:


From me too Margaret


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The lawn service has planted our summer plantings. This year we have lots of coleus and a white flower planted...have no idea what the flowers are. The coleus are the variety with deep red and green leaves. They can get quite large during the summer but not an outside plant since I believe they're basically a tropical plant so they don't survive the winter.
> My mother used to have them as house plants.
> Junek


I love coleus although I've only ever had them as house plants, but my MIL said they were treated as weeds in India! DH's dad was a tea planter out there for 23 years, his mum lived there for 6years after they married and DH was born there. They came home in 1953 when DH was 5, his brother was 3 and his sister had her 1st birthday on the train travelling across India.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I eat with my plate on a tray while I'm in the recliner. My apartment is small so we did away with a table. Too many bookcases and too much yarn!!! LOL!
> Junek


priorities after all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


I only use use I pad . I really like it and I won't give it back 😀
It was my sons but it has been in my possession for the last 9 month . I don't think it was useful for what he wanted or that's what I told him 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a darling picture. Has the baby dropped? It's hard to tell from the photo but it looks low in her belly. I hope it's well before you leave on your cruise.
> Junek


She has carried low the whole way through and from the back you wouldn't know she was pregnant....a girl thing? I know with both boys I was fat the whole way round! She was told 3 weeks ago that the head was engaged....but we are still waiting. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Happy Birthday Jamie. Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I only use use I pad . I really like it and I won't give it back 😀
> It was my sons but it has been in my possession for the last 9 month . I don't think it was useful for what he wanted or that's what I told him
> Sonja


Like your style!....and possession is nine tenths of the law!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Happy birthday and I hope you have a brilliant day 🎂🎉
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She has carried low the whole way through and from the back you wouldn't know she was pregnant....a girl thing? I know with both boys I was fat the whole way round! She was told 3 weeks ago that the head was engaged....but we are still waiting. :roll:


I know first babies engage earlier- but 3 weeks is surely becoming a long time even for a first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Night night all I'm heading off to bed. Hoefully won't see you for a while. But who knows I might be back in an hour!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Night night all I'm heading off to bed. Hoefully won't see you for a while. But who knows I might be back in an hour!


Goodnight Margaret and don't come back till morning , hopefully a goodnights
sleep might help with the migraine 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://earthsky.org/earth/oldest-known-stone-tools-found-in-kenya?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=31627928ff-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-31627928ff-394023553
> 
> This link was of interest to me, when I read it in Earth Sky News, hope it works! For those interested in Archaeology.


The farther back we go in time, the less the scientists know about the human race. And this just proves it!
Thank, Julie. It's really interesting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


Glad to see you back. I've missed you but thought perhaps you were still exploring your new surroundings and new friends.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


And a very happy birthday to you, Jamie!!! A special 23 years old!!
I know you'll be celebrating with the family!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love coleus although I've only ever had them as house plants, but my MIL said they were treated as weeds in India! DH's dad was a tea planter out there for 23 years, his mum lived there for 6years after they married and DH was born there. They came home in 1953 when DH was 5, his brother was 3 and his sister had her 1st birthday on the train travelling across India.


When we were traveling to Florida, a I discovered a lot of the plants we grew as house plants were tropical and planted outside. And we think of honey suckle as a weed. The woods behind our pond is full of the honey suckle vines climbing on the shrubs and trees! 
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Here are some garden pictures from my sister. She can take the most mundane items and place a plant in it and make it special.
> Of course, I had to include a picture of Gypsy relaxing.
> And a gorgeous photo of a flag at sunset for the Memorial Day weekend.
> My sister took some pictures of our old cemetery last Sunday. The old church lost a large part of the structure during the last hurricane....a large tree fell on it.
> Junek


Beautiful photo's.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just in from an extended morningin the garden and having a very late lunch now feeling quite tired nut othrrwise fine.
> 
> Here's a couple of photo..


Beautiful photo's. Oh how I miss my large garden.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are as bad as Mr P, when he has to fend for himself he will eat it straight from the mictowave dish, it drives me mad. Mind you when he was doing the meals for me l insisted on my bone china plate and l guess that drove him mad. Thank goodness I'm back in charge in tbe kitchen. :thumbup:


That didn't take long. When my DH was taking care of me after cancer surgery, food was served on paper plates. I prefer when we eat at the dining room table and do most of the time and always when we have company.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos my Mum drummed it into me - tablecloth, placemat, proper cutlery, linen serviette and bone china. I just cant break the habit of a lifetime. And tea or coffee in a bone china cup and saucer and wine in a crystal glass. Mum came from a very poor area of North London but even my Nanna was the same.


I really like that you are using the good china and crystal....we use it when we have company, but really should be using it more often.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Answer to cups being small, I have my coffee in a small pot. Even my family think I am nuts!


I love the toast holders...something that I'd never seen before until watching British TV!! If I ever see one at a thrift store or antique store, I'm going to pick one up for my use.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


Your DIL looks great for being so close to delivery....praying that all goes well...Did Luke ask her how the baby gets out of her belly? That's always a fun one to answer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning/evening all! Looking like it's going to be a nice day here and I'm in bed!  Not desperately ill, just feeling a bit yeugh so decided to stay where I was this morning and hopefully it'll shift. I've been swallowing echinacea like there's no tomorrow as I can't afford to be unwell just now as this baby is due any day and we're off on our cruise next Sunday. :shock:


Good thing you are doctoring yourself and getting the echinacea going...a little zinc (zicam) might be good too...my DH swears by it and uses the lozenge--I can't get past the taste of it so you know I'm really sick when I agree to take some. Stay well for both the baby and for the cruise.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your DIL looks great for being so close to delivery....praying that all goes well...Did Luke ask her how the baby gets out of her belly? That's always a fun one to answer.


No thankfully he didn't!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Happy Birthday, Jamie!!! Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know first babies engage earlier- but 3 weeks is surely becoming a long time even for a first.


Tell me about it! :lol: As my DM would have said, "She'll come when she's ready."


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Night night all I'm heading off to bed. Hoefully won't see you for a while. But who knows I might be back in an hour!


Hope you have a very good night's sleep.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I was raised by my Grandma and she set the kitchen table every night before going to bed for breakfast the following morning.We ate all our meals at a set kitchen table except for Sunday dinner. Was always in the formal dining room with the good dishes silverware etc. I always set the table for meals, but since it is just DH and me now, we watch tv nd eat off trays in the den.Is just easier for us.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer how wonderful that Matthew and his older brother worked together so he could get his own computer. You have done a wonderful job of raising your boys. You have every reason to feel the proud Mom.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Kate B what a sweet photo of your DGS hugging his new cousin to be. Children are so loving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jamie, Happy 23. What are you going to go to celebrate?
Kate, hope you are well soon. Luke is adorable, hugging new cousin-to-be.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Purple. Had a near fall last night while at DD's and am a pretty sore today; I know...need to be more careful.



PurpleFi said:


> And from me too, and Gwen- get well soon xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prescious!!!


KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jaime! Looking forward to seeing you in Aug.


Lurker 2 said:


> And Jamie has her Birthday today- (pjlovescrotchet)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been very busy again . I wanted to start a vegetable patch this year but not to be . I've just about got front gardens back to how they were and by the time I sort out the back one it will be time to do the front ones again so not this year
> Sonja


It's a never ending job, that's for sure. Sometimes I think I shouldn't have so many flower beds but it looks so nice I just HAVE to do it if I can


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos my Mum drummed it into me - tablecloth, placemat, proper cutlery, linen serviette and bone china. I just cant break the habit of a lifetime. And tea or coffee in a bone china cup and saucer and wine in a crystal glass. Mum came from a very poor area of North London but even my Nanna was the same.


I'm afraid I'm not very proper, I don't even own place mats or bone china or crystal & my only cups don't have saucers, we use mugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just looked- in the house it is 14.7 C- so you are a lot colder!


That's pretty cold for inside, we keep it 19-21C inside in winter. 13 is OK for outside in spring, I'm out in just a t-shirt ( & pants of course) :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


Lovely photo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've looked also and can't find it , there is the possibility that it is not a heuchera at all , although it is very similar to the peachy coral ones I have . I don't keep names . I see something I like and just plant it . A lot of my plants came from my sisters garden . She used to like sharing especially when I would say they were getting to big and needed splitting 😀
> Sonja


Getting plants from someone else's garden is always a bonus as you know they will survive in your area. I have bought many things only to have them not come back the next year but things I've got from friends always seem to grow. That's why I gave away so many this spring, I think about 20 boxes of stuff went & they. Could still be thinned more. Does that tell you my flower beds are too big :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Welcome back! Hope you end up loving your iPad as much as I love mine. I've had mine for nearly 2 years now and much prefer it to the laptop.


We bought an IPad when they first came out, about 5 yrs now, it was starting to do strange things, turning off in the middle of things, especially Facebook & telling me the operating system needed to be updated to work with many things so for Mother's Day & my birthday the boys & DH bought me a new one. I've yet to get it all figured out as I've only had it a few days but already I find it easier to use than the old one. I can send photos much easier than on the old one 
DH says we can let the GS use the old one when he is here to do his reading program from school & we can also take it when we go one the Harley, no point in subjecting the new one to the vibrations.

I much prefer the iPad to a computer, I like the touch feature rather than having to use a mouse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No, my sister said it's salvia.
> Junek


Thanks June, I'll have to look for that,I know it grows here & it's so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaime, Happy birthday, hope you have a great day.

Kate, hope you are feeling better soon, can't be sick for the new baby or the holiday.
Margaret, hope your migraine is gone when you get up.
June, here we plant honeysuckle & morning glory & hope it grows. It never gets a chance to be a weed here. 
Gwen, glad you didn't take a tumble, be careful, wouldn't want to undo what the surgeon has done

Well, I better get out the door before it gets too hot to work outside.supposed to be 28C/81F today, we could sure use a good rain but none in the forecast for the next week. 
I think the fire was under control but it was still hazy with smoke yesterday,
Talk later


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Definitely, go you and a very happy birthday Jamie xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The lawn service has planted our summer plantings. This year we have lots of coleus and a white flower planted...have no idea what the flowers are. The coleus are the variety with deep red and green leaves. They can get quite large during the summer but not an outside plant since I believe they're basically a tropical plant so they don't survive the winter.
> My mother used to have them as house plants.
> Junek


Thanks for The compliment about Mr P, I told uim what you said. We used to have coleus as pot plants. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the toast holders...something that I'd never seen before until watching British TV!! If I ever see one at a thrift store or antique store, I'm going to pick one up for my use.


It's silver and a few hundred years old.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Purple. Had a near fall last night while at DD's and am a pretty sore today; I know...need to be more careful.


Get off the roller skates! Hugs xx


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Happy Birthday, Jamie!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Purple. Had a near fall last night while at DD's and am a pretty sore today; I know...need to be more careful.


Definitely need to be more careful. Have an easy day and hopefully soreness will be gone soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Getting plants from someone else's garden is always a bonus as you know they will survive in your area. I have bought many things only to have them not come back the next year but things I've got from friends always seem to grow. That's why I gave away so many this spring, I think about 20 boxes of stuff went & they. Could still be thinned more. Does that tell you my flower beds are too big :roll:


I amagine they will look lovely when in full bloom
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jaime, Happy birthday, hope you have a great day.
> 
> Kate, hope you are feeling better soon, can't be sick for the new baby or the holiday.
> Margaret, hope your migraine is gone when you get up.
> ...


Although we do have freezing temperatures here, our cold weather isn't extreme enough to kill honeysuckle and morning glories. I love them in the wild but when I had a garden and shrubbery, I fought with them all summer long!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Although we do have freezing temperatures here, our cold weather isn't extreme enough to kill honeysuckle and morning glories. I love them in the wild but when I had a garden and shrubbery, I fought with them all summer long!
> Junek


My honeysuckle is in full bloom and when I was in the garden last night the perfumed smell was everywhere lovely smell and at least I know my antihistamine s work 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are ok and only almost took a tumble.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.

Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.

Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a PM from Kansasgma (she had seen a post of mine on the Daily Forum) in which she said that she misses KTP, but just doesn't have the time just now to keep up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd forgotten about that! I did make some up a while ago and thought it helped, must go and see if I've got all the stuff for it.


Hope you are feeling a bit better now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I may have to resort to a light jacket and a lapghan if the a/c runs much longer. My daughter stays hot most of the time ..... a lot of that is the different medicines she takes. So I always have a light wrap close by during a/c season!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The farther back we go in time, the less the scientists know about the human race. And this just proves it!
> Thank, Julie. It's really interesting.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> I had a PM from Kansasgma (she had seen a post of mine on the Daily Forum) in which she said that she misses KTP, but just doesn't have the time just now to keep up.


Thanks for the update. I know she stays extremely busy with fairs during the summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty cold for inside, we keep it 19-21C inside in winter. 13 is OK for outside in spring, I'm out in just a t-shirt ( & pants of course) :lol:


I heat only when absolutely freezing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


That looks really good a perfect gift . Is the next drawing going to be a bird too ? it reminds me of an owl or an eagle . I'm more than likely completely wrong 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


Wonderful....where do you do the framing? It's so expensive around here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful....where do you do the framing? It's so expensive around here.


Our local craft store is our 1st choice for framing. They do a fabulous job and Matthew has an eye for what he thinks will look good with the picture. We wait for framing sales whenever possible.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I talked to Bella's daddy today and he says she is doing okay right now. She is being scheduled for another surgery at the end of July so that she can have a port put in for medications and a valve placed so that she can have her colon flushed and then put her on the potty right away to see if anything comes out. Hopefully this will work. There is talk of possibly installing a pacemaker type advice when she is 6 years old to stimulate her colon to keep it active. The pacemaker device would be installed near the hip and not at the heart. After the surgery in July, she would have the G tube as well as the port and the colon valve device all attached to her tiny body and needing daily care. I told the dad to let me know if he will need help with meals during that time. I suspect that some of the kids will go stay with their grandparents during this time since there will be no school conflicts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

has anyone heard how the referendum turned out in Ireland - they were voting on legalizing gay marriage. The referendum had the potential to be historic, as the first electoral endorsement by a country of the right to same-sex marriages. it was to be announced later today how the vote went. just curious. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's understandable joy - after a while it just becomes too much - have been there more than once. just remember - we have your back - and tons more healing energy coming your way. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. Can you tell I'm losing it from feeling low for so long?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for matthew - quite a young man. but then he has been tought well both by words and examples. --- sam



pacer said:


> This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do need to move closer to you Jeanette - that sounds delicious. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just dropped DD#2 off at the airport for her business trip to London...she says it's going to be all business with no time to sightsee...I did suggest that she get out to a pub or two or to a fish 'n chips shop. This is the 2nd time she's been there so will be a little more comfortable in her travels. DGS is with us and was a little blue at first, but then perked up. He's been here so much of his life that we're like a second home to him. Although, right now the house sure looks a little disheveled and different. The office/bedroom is very clean and the tidiest it's been in a very long time. It took me the better part of three days to clean out all the desk and cabinet drawer files (30 years of accumulated papers), plus a dresser and nightstand. I tossed 3 garbage bags of papers and shredded another one full. Everything is all clean and shiny with no more dust...just have to wipe the blinds and wash the windows, but otherwise it's in pretty good shape. Now to get the family room, living room and dining room done so that I can get the rest of the house totally clean. We didn't get out to the furniture place today...we'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> Made baked breaded chicken served with lemon parmesan cream sauce with capers, fire roasted peppers, sun-dried tomatoes & spinach ladeled over fettucine noodles. Very good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have I forgotten something flyty1n? what are you studying? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> How neat that Matthew is doing so well and making such progress. We are "in his corner" for sure..let him know that we find him a very talented person.
> Rain off and on all day, got tired of studying so am going to bed as I have 0900 church in the morning. I have been taking breaks from studying to do a bit of my family history, another of my passions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine - I wish I had his green thumb. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Will have to get the list from Mr P. It's all Londy's fault she too has loads so we just bought a couple and now we've got yhe bug too. I dont mind as my Mum loved heucheras and now I have a constant reminderof her.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos of what we have, so far....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> has anyone heard how the referendum turned out in Ireland - they were voting on legalizing gay marriage. The referendum had the potential to be historic, as the first electoral endorsement by a country of the right to same-sex marriages. it was to be announced later today how the vote went. just curious. --- sam


They voted for the right to have same sex marriages


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is so much less to clean up if you eat it out of the pan - then you have to only wash the pan and you are ready for then next meal. ---- sam



PurpleFi said:


> You are as bad as Mr P, when he has to fend for himself he will eat it straight from the mictowave dish, it drives me mad. Mind you when he was doing the meals for me l insisted on my bone china plate and l guess that drove him mad. Thank goodness I'm back in charge in tbe kitchen. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wine does taste best out of a lovely crystal wine glass - I do admit that. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Cos my Mum drummed it into me - tablecloth, placemat, proper cutlery, linen serviette and bone china. I just cant break the habit of a lifetime. And tea or coffee in a bone china cup and saucer and wine in a crystal glass. Mum came from a very poor area of North London but even my Nanna was the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine - I love the colors of the leaves. will they have leaves year around? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here you go ....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely way to have breakfast - I could live with that easily. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Answer to cups being small, I have my coffee in a small pot. Even my family think I am nuts!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> has anyone heard how the referendum turned out in Ireland - they were voting on legalizing gay marriage. The referendum had the potential to be historic, as the first electoral endorsement by a country of the right to same-sex marriages. it was to be announced later today how the vote went. just curious. --- sam


It passed with a majority of over 60%; pretty historic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think she was having some personal stuff going on. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks Caren :-D :-D :-D
> Talking of Caren she hasn't posted for a few days


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do need to move closer to you Jeanette - that sounds delicious. --- sam


It was very good....you're welcome here anytime. The weather would be the same only a day ahead of when you'd get it in Ohio, but you'd have a big adjustment to do with the traffic & drivers' aggression being quite a bit different than what you're used to in Defiance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a list for mr p.

The majority of Heuchera sold for gardens are hybrids of H. americana, such as 'Green Spice'.[6] The original 'Purple Palace' discovered in a palace in England is believed to be a H. micrantha × H. villosa hybrid,[7] which was then crossed with H. americana. Another group of hybrids are crosses of Heuchera with Tiarella treated under the name × Heucherella. Gardeners and horticulturists have developed a multitude of hybrids between various Heuchera species. There is an extensive array of blossom sizes, shapes, and colors, foliage types, and geographic tolerances. They are valued as foliage plants, producing rosettes of leaves in shades of green, pink and bronze, often variegated or textured; with long thyrses of white, green, pink or red flowers in spring.

The following cultivars have gained the Royal Horticultural Society's Award of Garden Merit:-

'Blackbird'[8]
'Burgundy Frost'[9]
'Can-Can'[10]
'Chocolate Veil'[11] 
'Fireworks'[12]
'Magic Wand'[13]
'Molly Bush'[14]
'Purple Petticoats'[15] 
'Quilter's Joy'[16]
'Raspberry Regal'[17]
'Sashay'[18]
'Smokey Rose'[19]

Selected species[edit]

Species include:[20][21][22]
Heuchera abramsii - San Gabriel alumroot
Heuchera acutifolia [23]
Heuchera alba - white alumroot
Heuchera americana - American alumroot
Heuchera bracteata - Rocky Mountain alumroot
Heuchera brevistaminea - Laguna Mountain alumroot
Heuchera caespitosa - tufted alumroot
Heuchera caroliniana - Carolina alumroot
Heuchera chlorantha - green-flowered alumroot
Heuchera cylindrica - roundleaf alumroot, lava alumroot
Heuchera eastwoodiae - Senator Mine alumroot
Heuchera elegans - urnflower alumroot
Heuchera glabra - alpine alumroot
Heuchera glomerulata - Chiricahua Mountain alumroot
Heuchera grossulariifolia - gooseberryleaf alumroot
Heuchera hallii - Front Range alumroot
Heuchera hirsutissima - shaggy-haired alumroot
Heuchera lakelae [24]
Heuchera longiflora - longflower alumroot
Heuchera longipetala [23]
Heuchera maxima - island alumroot, jill-of-the-rocks
Heuchera merriamii - Merriam's alumroot
Heuchera mexicana [23]
Heuchera micrantha - crevice alumroot, smallflower alumroot
Heuchera novomexicana - New Mexico alumroot, range alumroot
Heuchera parishii - Mill Creek alumroot
Heuchera parviflora - littleflower alumroot
Heuchera parvifolia - littleleaf alumroot, common alumroot
Heuchera pilosissima - seaside alumroot
Heuchera pubescens - downy alumroot
Heuchera pulchella - Sandia Mountain alumroot
Heuchera richardsonii - Richardson's alumroot
Heuchera rosendahlii [23]
Heuchera rubescens - pink alumroot, red alumroot, jack-o'the-rocks
Heuchera sanguinea - coral bells
Heuchera villosa - hairy alumroot, maple-leaved alumroot
Heuchera wellsiae [23]
Heuchera woodsiaphila [25]
Heuchera wootonii - White Mountain alumroot

Hybrids include:
Heuchera × brizoides

H. micrantha var. diversifolia

Heuchera × brizoides

H. americana 'Green Spice' this one is really outstanding.

Heuchera 'Starry Night'



PurpleFi said:


> SAM, here's a list of the heucheras we have so far - frosted violet, silverscrolls, fire chief, chocolate ruffles, solar eclipse, sweet tea, marmalade, gun smoke, kimono, paris, electric lime, lime marmalade, sunrise falls, pink palace, art nouveau*, palace purple, obsidian, midnight bayou, berry smoothie, redstone falls*, creme brulee, cherry cola and autumn leaves.
> 
> *these 2 are actually heucherellas and prefer shade.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does she glow or what - beautiful woman - wonder what luke will think once sister is here. --- sam



KateB said:


> DIL posted this on Facebook entitled "Luke can't wait to meet his new cousin!".......Hopefully only 3 days to go!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday Jamie - hope you get a yummy cake. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And Jamie has her Birthday today- (pjlovescrotchet)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely Josephine - I love the colors of the leaves. will they have leaves year around? --- sam


Yes they are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very interesting Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> http://earthsky.org/earth/oldest-known-stone-tools-found-in-kenya?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=31627928ff-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-31627928ff-394023553
> 
> This link was of interest to me, when I read it in Earth Sky News, hope it works! For those interested in Archaeology.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you kiwifrau - we will definitely be looking for you. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hadn't thought of that - maybe so. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I think all cat owners will agree...cats can be strange. What's really weird is when they just sit and stare at a blank wall as if it's 'talking' to them. Do they "hear dead people"?!!!
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SAM, if I show Mr P that list we will need a much bigger garden! But thanks, we may have room for a few more :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> does she glow or what - beautiful woman - wonder what luke will think once sister is here. --- sam


Not his sister Sam, his cousin. Luke is DS#1's son & this one will be DS#2's daughter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the cemetery still in use? --- sam



jknappva said:


> I found a picture of the old church at the cemetery before the hurricane did so much damage to it. Unfortunately, the church burned in the 19th century. It was the church for Lawnes Creek Parish during the 17th century. So I'm sure at that time it was the Church of England.
> As you can see, there was a lot of the wall standing a few years ago.
> My sister really can take the most mundane item from an old dishpan to an old bicycle and make it special with plantings in her garden.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always thought the person who invented throw away dishes should be made a saint. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Well, I don't eat from the pan but I have no qualms about eating from a throw-away paper plate since I'm the dishwasher!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to jeanette and Josephine - you certainly can't take it with you so you might as well enjoy it while you are around. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I really like that you are using the good china and crystal....we use it when we have company, but really should be using it more often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do we need to get out the bubble wrap gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Purple. Had a near fall last night while at DD's and am a pretty sore today; I know...need to be more careful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know not everyone agrees - but I think it is a good thing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They voted for the right to have same sex marriages


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Is mount prospect that big or are you really close to Chicago? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It was very good....you're welcome here anytime. The weather would be the same only a day ahead of when you'd get it in Ohio, but you'd have a big adjustment to do with the traffic & drivers' aggression being quite a bit different than what you're used to in Defiance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need the green spice - the leaves are spectacular. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> SAM, if I show Mr P that list we will need a much bigger garden! But thanks, we may have room for a few more :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> SAM, if I show Mr P that list we will need a much bigger garden! But thanks, we may have room for a few more :thumbup:


At least you will know where to find him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - I keep forgetting you have two sons. did you have any daughters? --- sam



KateB said:


> Not his sister Sam, his cousin. Luke is DS#1's son & this one will be DS#2's daughter.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> to jeanette and Josephine - you certainly can't take it with you so you might as well enjoy it while you are around. --- sam


Absolutely :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need the green spice - the leaves are spectacular. --- sam


I shall look outfor it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> At least you will know where to find him.


That's true. Lovely framing for the bird picture x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I am caught up.

we had a bonfire last night with hot dogs and s'mores. no wind so it was a perfect night for one. 

gary has been cutting down the trees in the south lawn - for some reason they all died. it costs around $100/stump to have them pulled out so gary is trying to burn them down to dirt level. so we were burning one last night - the coals were still glowing this morning so I see they - gary and the boys - have kept a small fire going all day to burn down the stump. makes it much easier when I mow.

I'm feeling a little eleven o'clochish so think I will see what is in the fridge to eat. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> have I forgotten something flyty1n? what are you studying? --- sam


It is ACLS (Advanced Cardiac Life Support) with BLS (Basic life support) both required every 2 years for me to keep my CRNA license, and, of course, to stay on top of all the new drugs and ways of doing things. Much changes each year. For instance, it used to be you always delivered breaths with cardiac massage. Now in BLS that is no longer the case, you just do cardiac massage and call the ems system. Of course you open the airway so if the patient comes to, they can breathe OK, but the emphasis now is on quickly getting the AED (Automated Electronic device) there to do the defibrillation shocks. That is most important to have survival. Next year I do the PALS, pediatric advanced life support, as I qualified last year and one does these only once every two years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


Lovely picture, I'm sure the recipients will be impressed. So great that Matthew was able to buy his own computer, he must have quite a sense of accomplishment from that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really enjoy "purl Avenue" and think you would also. check this out. --- sam

http://purlavenue.com/2015/05/little-bells-stitch.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PurlAvenue+%28Purl+Avenue%29


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wonderful gift. My dear stepson, Gus, called to check up on me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


I know Matthew's friend will love his gift!
I love seeing his work in progress!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely picture, I'm sure the recipients will be impressed. So great that Matthew was able to buy his own computer, he must have quite a sense of accomplishment from that.


He told me he was happy that he could do it on his own. I am very happy for him. I really like how the bird framed out. The recipients have seen the drawing but not the finished look. We are actually going to take it to the groom on Tuesday since he already knows what Matthew is gifting him. We don't want it to get damaged during the day of the wedding.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It passed with a majority of over 60%; pretty historic.


Yes, I understand Ireland is the first nation to pass such a law!!! Good for them! There can never be too much love in this world.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I really enjoy "purl Avenue" and think you would also. check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2015/05/little-bells-stitch.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PurlAvenue+%28Purl+Avenue%29


Some very pretty lace patterns, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the cemetery still in use? --- sam


Yes, it is, Sam. They had to expand it in the last few years. It's really a lovely place and a true country cemetery.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Is mount prospect that big or are you really close to Chicago? --- sam


Mt. Prospect is probably double the size of Defiance and yes, we're a suburb of Chicago and only about 20 miles away so we have practically the same traffic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Wonderful gift. My dear stepson, Gus, called to check up on me.


That had to boost your spirits....hope you get all better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it is, Sam. They had to expand it in the last few years. It's really a lovely place and a true country cemetery.
> Junek


I was going to be a smart alec and say "of course, it's still in use for those who have been there for years....but I'm sure Sam wanted to know if there are current burials being done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a very cute bonnet - check it out you crocheters. --- sam

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/05/free-crochet-patternvintage-granny

and here ---

http://www.allfreeholidaycrafts.com/Wearbale-Summer-Crafts/Crochet-Sun-Hat-for-Baby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have I forgotten something flyty1n? what are you studying? --- sam


For her on going registration as Nurse Anaesthetist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very interesting Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Goodnight Margaret and don't come back till morning , hopefully a goodnights
> sleep might help with the migraine
> Sonja


Slept reasonably and while a bit tired and drained I'm feeling not to bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Purple. Had a near fall last night while at DD's and am a pretty sore today; I know...need to be more careful.


Especially with a newly fixed hip. Don't want to undo that. Hope you don't end up with more aches later from it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jaime, Happy birthday, hope you have a great day.
> 
> Kate, hope you are feeling better soon, can't be sick for the new baby or the holiday.
> Margaret, hope your migraine is gone when you get up.
> ...


Sounds lovely weather. I prefer cold to hot but what you have is what I think perfect (but without the smoke)- not hot at all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heat only when absolutely freezing!


We are like you- rarely heat the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I got 2 more flower beds planted today. DH is going with his cousin to Prince Albert tomorrow to visit their uncle so hopefully I can get most of the rest of the stuff into the garden.
DS told me that they have evacuated several steam plants very near where he works due to a Forrest fire. His plant is still running & he is to go back on Tuesday, I imagine the smoke must be pretty thick.
We went to Loon Lake, 30 miles away, to meet DHs cousins for supper at the golf course, they have fantastic meals, I had beef dip & had enough for 2 meals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW the eye is already exquisite. So very realistic.


pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW the eye is already exquisite. So very realistic.


Pacer, I agree with Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are like you- rarely heat the house.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Slept reasonably and while a bit tired and drained I'm feeling not to bad.


I'm glad you got some sleep and are feeling a bit better 
Hope you have had a nice day 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is only 7 pm., but I am heading to bed to warm up- got one round of the Guernsey knitted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well I got 2 more flower beds planted today. DH is going with his cousin to Prince Albert tomorrow to visit their uncle so hopefully I can get most of the rest of the stuff into the garden.
> DS told me that they have evacuated several steam plants very near where he works due to a Forrest fire. His plant is still running & he is to go back on Tuesday, I imagine the smoke must be pretty thick.
> We went to Loon Lake, 30 miles away, to meet DHs cousins for supper at the golf course, they have fantastic meals, I had beef dip & had enough for 2 meals.


You have had another busy day yesterday and more planned for today Will they be finished then all fully planted ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is only 7 pm., but I am heading to bed to warm up- got one round of the Guernsey knitted.


Can you take your knitting with you . Knit and keep warm at the same time
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> oops - I keep forgetting you have two sons. did you have any daughters? --- sam


No, just two boys.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, I understand Ireland is the first nation to pass such a law!!! Good for them! There can never be too much love in this world.
> Junek


I think Ireland may have been the first nation to hold a referendum on it, but same sex marriage is legal in the UK, with the exception of Northern Ireland. We have come a long way considering homosexuality was illegal in the UK until 1967.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Managing to cut down on the pain meds and had a good nights sleep. Mightily go for a little wallk today and then sort out how to display the dorset buttons. 

Healing vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.

We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.

Don is much improved and getting stronger. He walked to the lounge area on his floor and spoke with an old friend for 1/2 hour and a friend from work visited for 2 hours yesterday after church. A couple from church also stopped by for a visit and that helped to brightened his evening. All in all, a lot of conversations for him after all the time he'd spent scarcely saying much to any of us. Even housekeeping staff stopped to visit with him before going off duty.

I popped in for a visit while Susan was preparing the enchiladas. She and Ben then took Tim to the park for a while and I cleaned up the rest of her dishes, prepped fresh fruits and vegetables for the rest of the meal, made dessert, and managed to take care of folding some clean laundry and got another load washed and dried.

This next week looks to be quite warm and humid--rain showers every day.

Don is scheduled for the bronchoscope at 10 AM Tuesday/tomorrow. He has refused further testing from the stand-in doctor until he can consult with his admitting doctor. I fully support him in this. He is still coughing if he talks much. but the cough is ''drier'' and much higher than his bronchial region. That seems an improvement to me as a layperson. The terms and impression given by the various medical staff do not convey quite the same interpretations of test results. 

Tim wants to go with me to see ''Pop'' today.

Please continue to hold Don in your prayers. Thank you all so much.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy - Keeping Don in my thoughts and hoping for a speedy resolution for him. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.
> 
> We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.
> 
> ...


Glad DOn is feeling better and praying that the bronchoscopy will show what is wrong and that it is easily fixable.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ohio Joy - Keeping Don in my thoughts and hoping for a speedy resolution for him. {{{hugs}}}


And from me too Joy xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad DOn is feeling better and praying that the bronchoscopy will show what is wrong and that it is easily fixable.


You are both in my thoughts too Joy 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can you take your knitting with you . Knit and keep warm at the same time
> Sonja


I don't try, I am not good at sitting up in bed to do anything! If I want to keep warm and knit- I sit at the computer, wrapped in my new mohair throw. Which you have just reminded me to do! I have been resting had to get up- for pills, etc. And something has gone wrong at my radio station- it has gone silent- bummer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think Ireland may have been the first nation to hold a referendum on it, but same sex marriage is legal in the UK, with the exception of Northern Ireland. We have come a long way considering homosexuality was illegal in the UK until 1967.


Ditto for New Zealand- we were one of the first to legalise marriages between same sex couples- although there is still quite some debate on the issue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.
> 
> We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.
> 
> ...


Definitely holding you all, 'in the light'.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was going to be a smart alec and say "of course, it's still in use for those who have been there for years....but I'm sure Sam wanted to know if there are current burials being done.


LOL!!! But yes, current burials are still being done there.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is one person with a Birthday today- Gingerwitch who has not been around for a couple of years, sadly- I have no idea how she is- sent her a e card last year, but never heard back- this year I've not yet been able to renew my subscription so have not tried to contact her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Managing to cut down on the pain meds and had a good nights sleep. Mightily go for a little wallk today and then sort out how to display the dorset buttons.
> 
> Healing vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.


What a wonderful picture first thing this morning!!! Thank you, Josephine, and a thank you to Mr. P for his hard work in the garden. 
So glad to hear you've managed to cut down on the pain meds...that's always a plus especially when you can still get a good night's sleep.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.
> 
> We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.
> 
> ...


I'm praying for Don every day and for comfort and strength for you. You have so much to do for everyone. Please don't make yourself sick.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful picture first thing this morning!!! Thank you, Josephine, and a thank you to Mr. P for his hard work in the garden.
> So glad to hear you've managed to cut down on the pain meds...that's always a plus especially when you can still get a good night's sleep.
> Junek


You're welcome and thank you. Just had a walk up the road snd back eith one crutch. Now sitting with frozen peas on my knee. Xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


Oh, Julie, I'm so sorry. I hope as you continue to unpack that the books will turn up. When I moved back to Virginia from Texas, a box was lost in the mail and never turned up. It had some original paintings of mine and some items I really regretted losing.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


Sometimes you can't see for looking. I loose thing all the time, go back and there it is. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple---good to hear of the progress. Really am inspired by Mr. P's gardening. Don't know when we'll get back on the front landscaping project; we've been pretty consumed by the inside work. Finding new things to do each day which is putting completion back, but getting the jobs done correctly (at least in my mind---DH doesn't always agree). The TV is now mounted to the wall very securely and no longer is sitting on an entertainment center. I always feared it being pulled over onto one of the DGD's...so that fear is been put to rest. Clears up that wall to for a low cabinet where all the DVD's and cable box can be stored. The panelling has all been torn off and the dry wall boards behind it has been primed and painted...much nicer! Now to finish painting the rest of the walls and then repairing and painting the foundation ledge in bright white to match the new windows we put in last year. Once that is all done, then we'll need to put new base boards and quarter round around the perimeter of the room. That should finish off all the foundation work and then I can get busy with arranging furniture, pictures, photos, books, craft stuff, etc. It still has a long way to go and then we'll start on the living room...that room should just require paint and new drapes..at least that's my hope.

Joy --- good to hear that Don is doing better...will continue the prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


Oh no- do hope you find it still. That is going to be areal loss for you if it doesn't turn up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, I'm so sorry. I hope as you continue to unpack that the books will turn up. When I moved back to Virginia from Texas, a box was lost in the mail and never turned up. It had some original paintings of mine and some items I really regretted losing.
> Junek


I've located some quite important things- but it is quite a worry having so totally lost track of these books.
I am so sorry about your missing box, June- some things just are precious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sometimes you can't see for looking. I loose thing all the time, go back and there it is. X


I fear there is little chance of that happening in this case.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad that Don is improving.
Hope your books turn up Julie. 
Don't go too mad with doing things, Purple. 
Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no- do hope you find it still. That is going to be areal loss for you if it doesn't turn up.


It will be indeed. 
How is the migraine Margaret- ? has it diminished yet?
We have a wet windy night here, but at least my radio programme is back on air- it had gone silent for quite some time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad that Don is improving.
> Hope your books turn up Julie.
> Don't go too mad with doing things, Purple.
> Take care all.


I am rather dispirited about them, Martina- it was rather a large box, and should not have just vanished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I'm glad Don is improving and getting stronger but saddened that he is still ill at all. I pray that all the tests will give an answer to what the issue is and that he will recover soon. 


jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.
> 
> We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you find your box of books Julie. That can be quite maddening when you know it should be there. 

Purple it sounds as if your knee is healing very nicely. Don't overdo but do keep moving. Are yu doing and water therapy? I had water therapy when both of mine were done simultaneously and it was a huge help.

Sassafras keeping you in prayer that your intestinal issue are over with soon. 

Betty hope the leg continues to be painfree and that you are doing well. How many days now until the fiber fest? I know you are counting them down. Wish I could be there with you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm trying to post a short video of Sydney in his pool. Hope it works.
EDIT: well it didn't....will work on it. :x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy...Glad to hear that Don is in better spirits and healing. I hope the tests will reveal some important answers for getting Don well again. Has Tim been up to seeing Don at the hospital yet? I know that is important to him.

Julie...I hope you find your box of books soon. Our last move was done with a lot of black garbage bags as well. Our bags were all things that needed to be treated from the smoke from a fire. It took quite a long time to get through those bags and get everything washed or treated from the smoke.

I have been sleeping in this weekend since I had a 3 day weekend. I have been catching up on extra washings and getting things sorted in the kitchen. Today I want to clean out the refrigerator. I wonder what science experiments are growing in there. Yesterday I relaxed with some wine from Stoney Ridge winery - remembrance of KAP. I slept quite well last night. 

I think that the eye that Matthew has drawn is quite well done. He seems to start with the eye of the animal and work out from there. I told him that the group will be waiting to see further development of that picture so everyone can figure out what type of animal he is drawing. He is enjoying his new computer.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm trying to post a short video of Sydney in his pool. Hope it works.
> EDIT: well it didn't....will work on it. :x


I would love to see Sydney enjoying his new pool.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have had another busy day yesterday and more planned for today Will they be finished then all fully planted ?
> Sonja


No, still have some flowers left, I will probably put one at the end of each row of vegetables & a row along the end of the garden just to pretty it up :roll: 
I usually put petunias there but they didn't come up very well this year so I will just put in what's left of everything else.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ohio Joy - Keeping Don in my thoughts and hoping for a speedy resolution for him. {{{hugs}}}


From me too, Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm only on page 4...just the usual busy stuff (and knitting) going on here.

Healing thoughts for all in need and hugs & blessings all around--should get caught up by sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


Don't get too discouraged, they will turn up in the most unlikely place.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


Joy, so good that Don seems to be improving. I am hoping that the "spot" is simply some calcification from previous infections and nothing exciting. 
Prayers for you both continue.

Julie, what are the names of your two lost books? I notice on Barnes and Noble that Alice Starmore has released an updated version of her Aran Knitting book. While I realize a first edition can't be replaced, perhaps the two most mourned ones can be replaced with a newer version or one that is used but in good condition.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting a chance to get some rest, you work so hard.

I'm glad to hear someone else has science experiments in their fridge. My mom insisted food should not be wasted so it must go in the fridge until it's green & fuzzy before it can be discarded. Lol. We do eat some leftovers but there always seems to something that gets shuffled to the back.

The eye Matthew has started looks so real, will be looking forward to the finished drawing.



pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Glad to hear that Don is in better spirits and healing. I hope the tests will reveal some important answers for getting Don well again. Has Tim been up to seeing Don at the hospital yet? I know that is important to him.
> 
> Julie...I hope you find your box of books soon. Our last move was done with a lot of black garbage bags as well. Our bags were all things that needed to be treated from the smoke from a fire. It took quite a long time to get through those bags and get everything washed or treated from the smoke.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers continuing for Don. I hope you can get test results in good time. It is always better to know what you are dealing with.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I spoke with Don just a few minutes agp and he was preparing to walk down the hall to the public seating area. The staff call it the arboretum. At least you can look out over the street in front of the campus of the hospital and see the trees in the residential neighborhoods across the way.

Thank you all for prayers and good wishes for both of us. I am not overdoing things. Tired, yes, but what doesn't get down today will still be here tomorrow. Finally got most of the clean laundry folded and put away and discovered that Tim and I needed more done. That is washed and or drying just now.

I'm on my way down to see Don shortly. Just checking on a recipe for marinade for the pork loin for dinner tonight.

TTYL, as Gwen says.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, healing energy sent for Don.
Julie, I hope you find your books. Treasured books. I am presently looking for my cell phone. Hate when I do that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be indeed.
> How is the migraine Margaret- ? has it diminished yet?
> We have a wet windy night here, but at least my radio programme is back on air- it had gone silent for quite some time.


Sorry to hear that your books are missing Julie but I'm glad to hear that the radio is back to working . Did you ever get a new aerial for your TV ? 
Just read about the bill for your drier you are not having a good day today 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I would love to see Sydney enjoying his new pool.


Me too Gwen Does he splash all the water out that is what mishka does . She goes into full digging mode and does not stop till its empty 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you find your box of books Julie. That can be quite maddening when you know it should be there.
> 
> Purple it sounds as if your knee is healing very nicely. Don't overdo but do keep moving. Are yu doing and water therapy? I had water therapy when both of mine were done simultaneously and it was a huge help.
> 
> ...


Hi Gwen, I re ally miss my swimming, but not allwed in the pool until the scar has completely healed xx


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos my Mum drummed it into me - tablecloth, placemat, proper cutlery, linen serviette and bone china. I just cant break the habit of a lifetime. And tea or coffee in a bone china cup and saucer and wine in a crystal glass. Mum came from a very poor area of North London but even my Nanna was the same.


Nothing tastes better than Tea from Bone China and wine from Crystal.
I was the same, but now that I'm a Widow I only fuss when company comes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see you here again- hopefully the I-pad is the Ideal solution!


Thank you, thank you. Still learning to use the iPad. Need to go down to Newmarket to the "Apple" store so they can show me how to download these "App" thing's, lol! A few other things as well, can't go down till I have my garden finished though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Welcome back. iPads are useful, but I don't find it works as well for KP as my computer so hopefully you will have it soon. But the iPad is an improvement on nothing.


Thank you, so far so good with the iPad, love the icon where I can talk and it types the words for me, lol! Mind you with my funny accent it does make mistakes, easy to change though.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you. Up to page 13 or 14 still many pages to catch up on though.
Actually I'm up to page 18, yahoo!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Welcome back! Hope you end up loving your iPad as much as I love mine. I've had mine for nearly 2 years now and much prefer it to the laptop.


Thank you.
I've been told the same thing that once you are familiar with the iPad your computer is hardly used anymore. Will see!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I only use use I pad . I really like it and I won't give it back 😀
> It was my sons but it has been in my possession for the last 9 month . I don't think it was useful for what he wanted or that's what I told him
> Sonja


..

 :-D :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Glad to see you back. I've missed you but thought perhaps you were still exploring your new surroundings and new friends.
> Junek


Thanks June, no computer it was and my slowness for deciding on what to buy. Laptop or iPad, chose the iPad after talking to friends and family.

Am busy, busy in the garden, even though there are gardeners who do the lawns and gardens, I wanted to replace the shrubs between my house and my neighbors. Everyone loves what I've done so far, it opens the area up considerably and so much brighter.
The tree and several shrubs were all 1/2 - 3/4 dead anyway. The Condo phase would've done it if I was prepared to wait inline with 16 others. "NO", I love gardening so this is what I will be doing over the next couple of weeks. I say weeks as rain is in the forecast for the next several days. Good for the grass and all plants etc.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 22, its not raining and I have about 30cm of garden to clear, so off I go, I shall return.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 22, its not raining and I have about 30cm of garden to clear, so off I go, I shall return.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That has to be very disappointing Julie I hope you find them soon.


Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you find your box of books Julie. That can be quite maddening when you know it should be there.
> 
> Purple it sounds as if your knee is healing very nicely. Don't overdo but do keep moving. Are yu doing and water therapy? I had water therapy when both of mine were done simultaneously and it was a huge help.
> 
> ...


You really start to suspect there may have been some sort of scullduggery, I have the iron at least, but that is a very minor plus in comparison all my weaving books are missing too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Ohio Joy...Glad to hear that Don is in better spirits and healing. I hope the tests will reveal some important answers for getting Don well again. Has Tim been up to seeing Don at the hospital yet? I know that is important to him.
> 
> Julie...I hope you find your box of books soon. Our last move was done with a lot of black garbage bags as well. Our bags were all things that needed to be treated from the smoke from a fire. It took quite a long time to get through those bags and get everything washed or treated from the smoke.
> 
> ...


I am really rather stumped, Pacer. so few places left to look. and none very hopeful. 
It is interesting how Matthew works from the eye- it is so essential to giving 'life' to his drawings!
So glad you had a Memorial Day rest!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you had a nice visit Joy and Don is improving. I know those tests and Dr.s opinions can be frustrating but I hope they can come to some conclusions for the best treatment.


jheiens said:


> I spoke with Don just a few minutes agp and he was preparing to walk down the hall to the public seating area. The staff call it the arboretum. At least you can look out over the street in front of the campus of the hospital and see the trees in the residential neighborhoods across the way.
> 
> Thank you all for prayers and good wishes for both of us. I am not overdoing things. Tired, yes, but what doesn't get down today will still be here tomorrow. Finally got most of the clean laundry folded and put away and discovered that Tim and I needed more done. That is washed and or drying just now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't get too discouraged, they will turn up in the most unlikely place.


Indeed, I do so hope so, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Joy, so good that Don seems to be improving. I am hoping that the "spot" is simply some calcification from previous infections and nothing exciting.
> Prayers for you both continue.
> 
> Julie, what are the names of your two lost books? I notice on Barnes and Noble that Alice Starmore has released an updated version of her Aran Knitting book. While I realize a first edition can't be replaced, perhaps the two most mourned ones can be replaced with a newer version or one that is used but in good condition.


Alice Starmore's _Fisherman's Sweaters_, and _Foot Treadle Loom Weaving_, absolutely no idea of who wrote it- but both my copy and Mum's copy are missing. Grrrrr. I will have to wait until I have paid the Drier Repairman before I see what I can do with the remaining money- because I also need to get the new lid for the Food Processor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, healing energy sent for Don.
> Julie, I hope you find your books. Treasured books. I am presently looking for my cell phone. Hate when I do that.


Cordless is wonderful till you lose it!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that your books are missing Julie but I'm glad to hear that the radio is back to working . Did you ever get a new aerial for your TV ?
> Just read about the bill for your drier you are not having a good day today
> Sonja


I hope to get the TV fixed up in about 4 years time- I have other more pressing priorities. The one thing I really do miss watching (listening ) to is the Maori News.
I decided to 'bite the bullet' over the drier- I just could not face a winter without it- and it is taking so long for the Occupational Therapist to get here to assess my needs and hopefully approve the ramp!!!! (so I can get down to the back garden and the clothes line.).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, thank you. Still learning to use the iPad. Need to go down to Newmarket to the "Apple" store so they can show me how to download these "App" thing's, lol! A few other things as well, can't go down till I have my garden finished though.


We have a Newmarket here too, one of our better shopping precincts- not entirely franchised shops- but with some really good specialist shops. (but a good 25 to 30 K away from me!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> That has to be very disappointing Julie I hope you find them soon.


It is very disappointing- as there was sentimental value to them as well. I need an energy build up! And some clever ideas as to how to store some things!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I will hold out hope that the box turns up--I know what it feels like.

On Saturday, he went to the flea market while I walked around the Fiber Fiesta...I could have stayed all day! It's a local non-profit guild who puts it on, but I found out it's only every other year, so for the next one, it's quite a wait. Had I had money, oh, the yarns I wanted! I did collect several cards, however, and most have websites, so that may something for the future.

I've completed three more hats (some of you may recall that's my "swatching," to make a hat to try out new patterns), two of the same pattern, as the first one came out child-size and I wanted to remake it to see what the adult would require. I hope to incorporate variations of at least one pattern (a twisted stitch) and make a new design, either for a sweater or a shawl. I still have loads of yarn to use up (even as I drooled over the others at the show, ha ha).

Happy belateds to any birthdays I've missed and healing thoughts continue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I will hold out hope that the box turns up--I know what it feels like.
> 
> On Saturday, he went to the flea market while I walked around the Fiber Fiesta...I could have stayed all day! It's a local non-profit guild who puts it on, but I found out it's only every other year, so for the next one, it's quite a wait. Had I had money, oh, the yarns I wanted! I did collect several cards, however, and most have websites, so that may something for the future.
> 
> ...


What a sensible thing to swatch with- do you usually knit them flat or on a circular? I have located the Albuquerque vest in my sorting through- it is a UFO at present but I also know where the yarn is- so at some point it will be again a WIP!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a sensible thing to swatch with- do you usually knit them flat or on a circular? I have located the Albuquerque vest in my sorting through- it is a UFO at present but I also know where the yarn is- so at some point it will be again a WIP!


 :thumbup:

I do them in the round, bottom up, as a general rule (though for some reason, when I do the crochet ones, they are always top down!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I do them in the round, bottom up, as a general rule (though for some reason, when I do the crochet ones, they are always top down!).


I think crochet increases are more straight forward then decreases!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Chilly windy morning here, with a bit of rain too, the Age Concern Handyman is due around 9, 9 -30, so hopefully he will do the shower curtain (needs lowering ) and a cabinet or two to be screwed to the wall. One other thing that came to light in last nights hunt, was my basket of screws and nails- so glad that has resurfaced!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Hurrah! I'm up to date with reading. (Page 33). 
Need to clear the garage daughter is coming tomorrow and all my hanging baskets are on the floor in there.
Have to wait till my roof is finished then will be able to hang them outside.
Also have 6 baskets and 2 flats of plants for a friend, we will re-pot them hopefully on Wednesday. Slowly getting everything done!
Will write more later.
"Happy Birthday" to those celebrating. Hugs for those in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you, so far so good with the iPad, love the icon where I can talk and it types the words for me, lol! Mind you with my funny accent it does make mistakes, easy to change though.


Don't think mine does that (mind you it might!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are really behind the times here in America - they are doing it state by state but the married couple must still submit individual federal tax forms. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think Ireland may have been the first nation to hold a referendum on it, but same sex marriage is legal in the UK, with the exception of Northern Ireland. We have come a long way considering homosexuality was illegal in the UK until 1967.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful Josephine - is the porch screened in - what a lovely place for having tea. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Managing to cut down on the pain meds and had a good nights sleep. Mightily go for a little wallk today and then sort out how to display the dorset buttons.
> 
> Healing vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to don to wrap him up in healing goodness. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.
> 
> We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Don't think mine does that (mind you it might!).


I have the iPad 3 mini. The microphone is on the keyboard area, whenever I answer an email, that's where I see it. Near the spacebar.
If you have it try it, its fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> I have the iPad 3 mini. The microphone is on the keyboard area, whenever I answer an email, that's where I see it. Near the spacebar.
> If you have it try it, its fun.


I have an iPad and mine has a built in microphone that's how I can use Skype


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another try at the video of Sydney and his pool. Yea. it worked. Of course it is very short and shot through the fencing. Don't know why the video quality is so jumpy and volume is practically nil. Will try doing one later on using my camera instead of DD's cell phone. He splashed out at least half the water.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just stopping in for a few minutes. I see that I didn't log out so I've been on line all this time. I didn't get to read last week's TP so really appreciate the synopsis from the ladies. And, Sam, thank you for the recipes. I have to watch my diet now for some time. Had a cheese and cucumber sandwich for lunch and it definitely didn't like me. I felt like I had a lump in my throat. Thank you everyone for the good wishes. I'm slowly getting back to normal. The swelling has gone from my ankles and I've lost a few pounds. I really don't feel much like eating and have been eating a lot of yogurt and the odd popsicle. 

I'm sorry to hear that some of you have been unwell and others have lost friends or relatives. Sending prayers to all of you. I am going to log out now but will try to read more tomorrow so I can catch up. Stopping at page 10.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another try at the video of Sydney and his pool. Yea. it worked. Of course it is very short and shot through the fencing. Don't know why the video quality is so jumpy and volume is practically nil. Will try doing one later on using my camera instead of DD's cell phone. He splashed out at least half the water.


Oh what fun.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi All!!! Haven't been around for a few weeks.
Just life and work.
Hugs to all. I know I have missed a lot.
Rain here most of the day but did get flowers planted on Sat. But lots of yard work to do.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gwen, Sydney is sure enjoying that pool. I'm glad you have a well or you'd go broke keeping it filled!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi All!!! Haven't been around for a few weeks.
> Just life and work.
> Hugs to all. I know I have missed a lot.
> Rain here most of the day but did get flowers planted on Sat. But lots of yard work to do.


I'm glad you're finally back. I've really missed you. I hope you've been well.
Junek


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Been well, just trying to keep up with life. Been working and then running to the lake to get things done there.
Been reading some. Nice to get in touch.
Even have been doing some knitting today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi All!!! Haven't been around for a few weeks.
> Just life and work.
> Hugs to all. I know I have missed a lot.
> Rain here most of the day but did get flowers planted on Sat. But lots of yard work to do.


Then you got the flowers in just in time....good to see you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Gwen, Sydney is sure enjoying that pool. I'm glad you have a well or you'd go broke keeping it filled!
> Junek


ditto, from me hilarious, but up-side-down and I don't know how to correct that!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, found a foot treadle loom weaving book by Worst..it should be on it's way..don't know if it is the correct one or not. Nothing will replace first edition books, but sometimes a replacement is better than none.
Got the laundry off the line and the flag in from the front of the house. I was late getting it out for this Memorial Day, but I did give thanks for the freedoms I enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, found a foot treadle loom weaving book by Worst..it should be on it's way..don't know if it is the correct one or not. Nothing will replace first edition books, but sometimes a replacement is better than none.
> Got the laundry off the line and the flag in from the front of the house. I was late getting it out for this Memorial Day, but I did give thanks for the freedoms I enjoy.


My goodness, Joyce, how kind of you! I will be watching my mail every day!
So glad you got the laundry and your flag, in!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, welcome back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We don't have a well. We are on city water (groan). If the structure you saw behind the pool made you think it was a well that structure is a fort DH built as part of the playground he made for DD when she was little. The area underneath the fort originally was a screened in sand box which we later transformed into a two room dog house. Thre also is a swinging bridge that connects the fort to a slide and swings. The dogs like to lay on the swinging bridge sometimes. LOL



jknappva said:


> Gwen, Sydney is sure enjoying that pool. I'm glad you have a well or you'd go broke keeping it filled!
> Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous flowers, Josephine!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Happy, happy birthday, Jamie!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

machriste said:


> Happy, happy birthday, Jamie!


Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> has anyone heard how the referendum turned out in Ireland - they were voting on legalizing gay marriage. The referendum had the potential to be historic, as the first electoral endorsement by a country of the right to same-sex marriages. it was to be announced later today how the vote went. just curious. --- sam


I think I read that it passed overwhelmingly.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Just back tonight from 3 days in Wisconsin with Jack's son, DIL and grandsons, one 13 and (as of Friday) one 11. Didn't think too much about it before I left, but had a few tearful moments on the way. I had never gone there without Jack before. And he so loved to spend time with those grandsons. We hadn't been able to go for the last year and a half; the trip would have been too much for him. I put almost 600 miles on my old car going and coming. Had a minor issue with the old, old car on the way back, but just a couple of brief delays. I'll take it in to my miracle mechanic tomorrow. Annie (my DC--that's dear cat) was very glad to welcome me home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Finally on for this week. Good to read of the improvements in major health issues. 

Sam, when you finish with a word document, it really is best to close it.

News from me - I think I told you DS was selling up and coming home. She had an offer for the house and dvd shop which she has accepted. DM will not go into a unit but insists on a house. So I have helped DSF find 3 bed villas (over here are single story townhouse) in complex with on site management. So much cheaper than the large 4 bed place on large block DM wants. 

I will be setting up a studio unit for myself in the old shed. As it is used for storage, cannot do much until some of DM and DSF stuff is out. Will then have to organise DS's craft storage and other storage and get any fueled items out. Have a vague idea of how I will set up, possibly similiar to here with kitchenette added. Shed has sink and counter that I will be able to use. Best is that I will be able to keep furbaby with me. Will take some time but will be mainly using curtains and cupboards to devide area up. Will certainly be an interesting experience.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi ask,

Sorry I have missed so much. Have had charging issues with both the tablet and phone. Hopefully that has been solved. Bought a solar charging unit yesterday. Charged it last night with regular plug and had been on my dash all day. Has charged my phone in less than an hour and the tablet in a bit more. Nice thing is that it charges the item even if I'm using it.

Happy birthdays and anniversaries to all whom I've missed. Healing wishes to all who need them. To the ones missing items, throw it to the universe. They may come back to you.

Spent a week at home but had so much running to do that it didn't feel like a vacation. Ended up near Emporia, KS on Thursday and then Friday got a load to Buchanan, ND (100+ miles west of Fargo). Empty move to Minneapolis for the weekend. Went to three yarn stores with Steven Be being the last one. Love his shop. He's really down to earth and all his employees are helpful and friendly. Got to take a pic with him and bought some yummy yarn. Spent more than I had planned but got a couple things I've wanted. I'll post pics from my phone. 

Between walking Lila, I've been able to crochet one and a half pot holders plus start or should I say restart a shawl I'm knitting. Oh, also have the heel done on the purple/green sock. Hopefully will get it done this week. 

Home for the weekend as my DGS graduates from HS. Also need to renew my DL and get an eye exam. Have to take the hazmat test so need to study the booklet. Wish me luck 

Hope everyone who is hurting or under the weather starts feeling better. I swear by the cider vinegar elixir for colds. Going to make up the recipe for an anti inflammatory and start drinking a cup a day. Hopefully will help my knees. It's just ground ginger, turmeric and black pepper. Need to get the pepper. Put a tbsp in a cup if hot water and drink. Seems simple enough even for me. 

Going to close. Haves thought of you all often.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Aran, so sorry to hear about your friend. 

I also hear about the severe flooding in Texas, so I hope all are safe there. 

Just got word on the closing date for the island house. Just upped the ante on finding the villa for DSF and DM. Once the gear they have stored in the shed out, I can start working out the rest of the space. 

I took a walk out there and can see where I will have to rearrange. Will set up all DS's stuff on one side and have the other side for me. There is a fixed metal bench that will be usefule for me for storage and some shelving on the side, which once cleared will be useful as well. Most of the stuff on it was from the renovations to the house and not much of it is needed anymore. What I can shift will go into DS's side and the rest boxed up on the shelves on that side. Hope I get the bulk done before DS is home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi All!!! Haven't been around for a few weeks.
> Just life and work.
> Hugs to all. I know I have missed a lot.
> Rain here most of the day but did get flowers planted on Sat. But lots of yard work to do.


Good to see you- I assume that just life and work means nothing particular in life to keep you away, just a lot happening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another try at the video of Sydney and his pool. Yea. it worked. Of course it is very short and shot through the fencing. Don't know why the video quality is so jumpy and volume is practically nil. Will try doing one later on using my camera instead of DD's cell phone. He splashed out at least half the water.


He's having fun . Don't the other dogs join in 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finally on for this week. Good to read of the improvements in major health issues.
> 
> Sam, when you finish with a word document, it really is best to close it.
> 
> ...


My problem is I close down Word documents and then when I turn on the computer heaps of them open up- so I often have some open I don't even know are open.

Interesting to see how things go with this new accomdation plan- you must be getting sick of new plans. Will you be indepenedent of the rest of th family? or will need to use the main house for bathroom and meals? Just saw about a kitchenette.
How does DM feel about the plan? It sounds much more reasonable than a 4 bedroom place with a large block.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just stopping in for a few minutes. I see that I didn't log out so I've been on line all this time. I didn't get to read last week's TP so really appreciate the synopsis from the ladies. And, Sam, thank you for the recipes. I have to watch my diet now for some time. Had a cheese and cucumber sandwich for lunch and it definitely didn't like me. I felt like I had a lump in my throat. Thank you everyone for the good wishes. I'm slowly getting back to normal. The swelling has gone from my ankles and I've lost a few pounds. I really don't feel much like eating and have been eating a lot of yogurt and the odd popsicle.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that some of you have been unwell and others have lost friends or relatives. Sending prayers to all of you. I am going to log out now but will try to read more tomorrow so I can catch up. Stopping at page 10.


Hello Liz glad to hear you are finally on the mend . I hope you you feel lots better soon 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, from me hilarious, but up-side-down and I don't know how to correct that!


Turn your computer upside down. :-D :-D :-D Wonder why yours is upside down, Sydney is on his feet in mine rather than his head.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Just back tonight from 3 days in Wisconsin with Jack's son, DIL and grandsons, one 13 and (as of Friday) one 11. Didn't think too much about it before I left, but had a few tearful moments on the way. I had never gone there without Jack before. And he so loved to spend time with those grandsons. We hadn't been able to go for the last year and a half; the trip would have been too much for him. I put almost 600 miles on my old car going and coming. Had a minor issue with the old, old car on the way back, but just a couple of brief delays. I'll take it in to my miracle mechanic tomorrow. Annie (my DC--that's dear cat) was very glad to welcome me home.


Glad you made it there and back without any big mishaps

Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, I hope your new accommodations come together to your liking. Will you have a bathroom or have to use the one in your DS house? 

Spider, good to hear from you & that you are well.

I had another day of planting, almost done, thank goodness, my poor knees are aching from crawling around. I guess old age is setting in. DS was out this morning with GD, she wanted to stay & "help" but was in good clothes so I said I will pick her up in the morning to spend some planting with me. 

Very hot again today, we sure need a good rain. We had lots if thunder & black clouds but only 8 drops of rain, my friend who lives about 10 miles away got 2 good showers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Turn your computer upside down. :-D :-D :-D Wonder why yours is upside down, Sydney is on his feet in mine rather than his head.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't blame her I don't eat it either but my husbands really likes it . It's funny because I was determined that when I had children they would not be fussy eaters and at least try different foods and I now realise I succeeded . There is only one fussy eater in our house and that's me
> 
> Congratulations to your grandson Gwen you must be very proud of him
> 
> Sonja


Sonja, I am currently dealing with 2 fussy eaters with me also being a little fussy. I do not like curried sausages and rice so eat the rice with a little soy sauce instead. My only fussiness. But an dealing with a senior who wants this or won't eat that or won't eat if I am not the cook as well as a junior who somehow got it into her head that red meat is fattening some years ago. The night before last we had pasta with chicken and sauce and she left a little too much, so made her eat more before she got her ice cream. Bowl came back properly empty. When I dish up something new, her face is interesting to watch. I have, however, put my foot down and insisted that she does try at least half of new food.

I am looking forward, in a way, to being on my own, with just my furbaby. I will be able to eat a few foods I have not been able to have with DM in house. I aim to set up a space in the shed that I will be living in and not spend too much time in house. DS and I do not get along that well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another try at the video of Sydney and his pool. Yea. it worked. Of course it is very short and shot through the fencing. Don't know why the video quality is so jumpy and volume is practically nil. Will try doing one later on using my camera instead of DD's cell phone. He splashed out at least half the water.


He's really enjoying that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finally on for this week. Good to read of the improvements in major health issues.
> 
> Sam, when you finish with a word document, it really is best to close it.
> 
> ...


Glad it is working out for you Heather.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi ask,
> 
> Sorry I have missed so much. Have had charging issues with both the tablet and phone. Hopefully that has been solved. Bought a solar charging unit yesterday. Charged it last night with regular plug and had been on my dash all day. Has charged my phone in less than an hour and the tablet in a bit more. Nice thing is that it charges the item even if I'm using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cinderella time. Best try to sleep.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. The coven are coming think morning so l will catch up later.

Sam, it is a conservatory snd yes it's a nice place to sit and enjoy the garden, especially uf it us raining.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to see *Spider* and *Kathy* back with us and I'm glad your trip went well *Machriste* even it was a bit emotional.
This is the first day since Friday that I've wakened feeling ok, so fingers crossed whatever the bug was that I had, it has now gone! I need to start thinking about what to pack for the cruise, but between this bug and the baby not appearing, I can't get up much enthusiasm. Oh well, if that's the only problems I've got right now I suppose I should be thankful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oops.... 16 pages behind. Have been busy in a good way. Out for dinner again (twice in a week) last night and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. A couple of my friends called over this afternoon and we all sat outside and Serena pottered around... I reckon it did her good as I dont think she gets outside often enough. She had a good time and so did I of course. LOL I didnt even think to take any photos today but here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the toast holders...something that I'd never seen before until watching British TV!! If I ever see one at a thrift store or antique store, I'm going to pick one up for my use.


I have one... it was my Aunt's. A very English lady. LOL I must admit though I dont use it. But it looks "posh".


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Purple. Had a near fall last night while at DD's and am a pretty sore today; I know...need to be more careful.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty cold for inside, we keep it 19-21C inside in winter. 13 is OK for outside in spring, I'm out in just a t-shirt ( & pants of course) :lol:


So glad to hear you are wearing pants as well. LOL

Well this morning here it got down to 1.6c at 6am. :shock: Good heavens. It got up to a Sunny 14c. Tomorrow is to be 19c. Good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought I would share this..... not something you would expect to see on a farm in South Australia

http://www.9news.com.au/National/2015/05/26/13/58/SA-farmer-discovers-seal-pup-in-his-paddock-20km-from-the-sea


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So glad to hear you are wearing pants as well. LOL
> 
> Well this morning here it got down to 1.6c at 6am. :shock: Good heavens. It got up to a Sunny 14c. Tomorrow is to be 19c. Good.


Wow thats cold.
And especially considering what pants are to us! (underwear)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I thought I would share this..... not something you would expect to see on a farm in South Australia
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/National/2015/05/26/13/58/SA-farmer-discovers-seal-pup-in-his-paddock-20km-from-the-sea


One slightly lost baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Managing to cut down on the pain meds and had a good nights sleep. Mightily go for a little wallk today and then sort out how to display the dorset buttons.
> 
> Healing vibes to yhose who need them and hugs to all.


Gorgeous photo... keep them coming please!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Ohio Joy - Keeping Don in my thoughts and hoping for a speedy resolution for him. {{{hugs}}}


And from me too....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops.... 16 pages behind. Have been busy in a good way. Out for dinner again (twice in a week) last night and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. A couple of my friends called over this afternoon and we all sat outside and Serena pottered around... I reckon it did her good as I dont think she gets outside often enough. She had a good time and so did I of course. LOL I didnt even think to take any photos today but here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


She's lovely and don't they grow up so quickly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


I hope it turns up Julie. Keep searching.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice to see *Spider* and *Kathy* back with us and I'm glad your trip went well *Machriste* even it was a bit emotional.
> This is the first day since Friday that I've wakened feeling ok, so fingers crossed whatever the bug was that I had, it has now gone! I need to start thinking about what to pack for the cruise, but between this bug and the baby not appearing, I can't get up much enthusiasm. Oh well, if that's the only problems I've got right now I suppose I should be thankful.


Once you're on the cruise, you'll forget all about the bug...but probably not the baby...hope she comes before you leave.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the photo of Serena....hope your DD is doing better with her health issues.

Woke up to another day with rain/storm warnings. Have to get off early and get DGS to kindergarten, then off to his house to take the garbage out front and some other chores before coming back here and trying to make some sense of the mess. The painting is done in the downstairs family room and the bookshelves/cabinets should come today so I we'll be putting things together tomorrow night. Once those arrive, then I can leave the house to look at furniture; never did get out to do that this weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, still have some flowers left, I will probably put one at the end of each row of vegetables & a row along the end of the garden just to pretty it up :roll:
> I usually put petunias there but they didn't come up very well this year so I will just put in what's left of everything else.


Will we get to see some photos??


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.

I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.

Joy

P.S. Tim has 2 days of class exams left for this year--one of them appears to be over a massive amount of info.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Praying for everyone - especially Don and Tim...at least Don doesn't have to study for the exam he's having. Hope the results are good for both of them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning all! I am going to be a Nana again! While happy things are complicated also. What else is new, such is life right? It is my youngest and his girlfriend who are expecting. He is the one who is still living at home with us. At least until this coming Sunday which is the deadline that DH has given them to move out. It is long past time that he was out on his own, I have no issues with that. DH has been saying for 6 months that he was going to give him "notice" to move out, he has finally done so. DH is very upset with DS3 in that DS3 has said he was going to get a better job, a full time job, a second job etc etc and is still only working part time. DH believes that this will motivate him to get off his butt. I sure hope so. DH though has also not spoken to DS3 for a few months now except for the text telling him he has till Sunday to move out because of said lies. DH seems to think that I should follow his lead and not speak to DS3 or anything else. He has another think coming!!! He did this with his own son, granted said son hasnt made any attempts to connect with his dad either. I will never treat my children that way. Not sure exactly how this will all play out, Im sure that one way or another it will all work out and be ok. They are hoping for a girl. My mom and I have seen a psychic at various times in the last couple of years and she has always said that she sees a little girl in our family, who knows lol. 

I try to skim the posts as I can and read the summaries. Hoping and praying that all who are sick are feeling better or are blessed with a peaceful passing. I think of you all often and you are always in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You really start to suspect there may have been some sort of scullduggery, I have the iron at least, but that is a very minor plus in comparison all my weaving books are missing too.


Could one of your helpers (when you first moved) maybe have put the box somewhere maybe high up where you havent noticed yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am going to be a Nana again! While happy things are complicated also. What else is new, such is life right? It is my youngest and his girlfriend who are expecting. He is the one who is still living at home with us. At least until this coming Sunday which is the deadline that DH has given them to move out. It is long past time that he was out on his own, I have no issues with that. DH has been saying for 6 months that he was going to give him "notice" to move out, he has finally done so. DH is very upset with DS3 in that DS3 has said he was going to get a better job, a full time job, a second job etc etc and is still only working part time. DH believes that this will motivate him to get off his butt. I sure hope so. DH though has also not spoken to DS3 for a few months now except for the text telling him he has till Sunday to move out because of said lies. DH seems to think that I should follow his lead and not speak to DS3 or anything else. He has another think coming!!! He did this with his own son, granted said son hasnt made any attempts to connect with his dad either. I will never treat my children that way. Not sure exactly how this will all play out, Im sure that one way or another it will all work out and be ok. They are hoping for a girl. My mom and I have seen a psychic at various times in the last couple of years and she has always said that she sees a little girl in our family, who knows lol.
> 
> I try to skim the posts as I can and read the summaries. Hoping and praying that all who are sick are feeling better or are blessed with a peaceful passing. I think of you all often and you are always in my prayers. Hugs


What a horrid complicated situation. Maybe pending fatherhood will prompt him to become more responsible. A little girl would be lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops.... 16 pages behind. Have been busy in a good way. Out for dinner again (twice in a week) last night and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. A couple of my friends called over this afternoon and we all sat outside and Serena pottered around... I reckon it did her good as I dont think she gets outside often enough. She had a good time and so did I of course. LOL I didnt even think to take any photos today but here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


Gorgeous photo, what a pretty little girl xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous photo... keep them coming please!


This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wow thats cold.
> And especially considering what pants are to us! (underwear)


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We don't have a well. We are on city water (groan). If the structure you saw behind the pool made you think it was a well that structure is a fort DH built as part of the playground he made for DD when she was little. The area underneath the fort originally was a screened in sand box which we later transformed into a two room dog house. Thre also is a swinging bridge that connects the fort to a slide and swings. The dogs like to lay on the swinging bridge sometimes. LOL


Well, that shows where ASSuming gets you. Since I remembered you talking about Brantley's grandfather, I think you said, building the house, I thought perhaps you still relied on a well.
Should know better than assume anything!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Finally on for this week. Good to read of the improvements in major health issues.
> 
> Sam, when you finish with a word document, it really is best to close it.
> 
> ...


I sure hope things work out for you. I know you look forward to having a space to yourself!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am going to be a Nana again! While happy things are complicated also. What else is new, such is life right? It is my youngest and his girlfriend who are expecting. He is the one who is still living at home with us. At least until this coming Sunday which is the deadline that DH has given them to move out. It is long past time that he was out on his own, I have no issues with that. DH has been saying for 6 months that he was going to give him "notice" to move out, he has finally done so. DH is very upset with DS3 in that DS3 has said he was going to get a better job, a full time job, a second job etc etc and is still only working part time. DH believes that this will motivate him to get off his butt. I sure hope so. DH though has also not spoken to DS3 for a few months now except for the text telling him he has till Sunday to move out because of said lies. DH seems to think that I should follow his lead and not speak to DS3 or anything else. He has another think coming!!! He did this with his own son, granted said son hasnt made any attempts to connect with his dad either. I will never treat my children that way. Not sure exactly how this will all play out, Im sure that one way or another it will all work out and be ok. They are hoping for a girl. My mom and I have seen a psychic at various times in the last couple of years and she has always said that she sees a little girl in our family, who knows lol.
> 
> I try to skim the posts as I can and read the summaries. Hoping and praying that all who are sick are feeling better or are blessed with a peaceful passing. I think of you all often and you are always in my prayers. Hugs


I hope everything works out for your DS and his girlfriend, sometimes it takes 'tough love' to motivate them, but I agree with you I don't think I could stop speaking to them....anyway you need to always keep the lines of communication open....IMHO.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


They are well worth displaying! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the pictures, Kathy!! Steven B looks like quite the character. And his store is beautiful.
Lucky you.
Good luck with your testing.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are well worth displaying! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Kate xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

June, here's one for you, my cranesbill geraniums


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


Lovely display, there. Did you see the crochet bag posted on the main page yesterday with the covered rings ? Seems a good way to make use of them but I prefer your pendant that you made.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops.... 16 pages behind. Have been busy in a good way. Out for dinner again (twice in a week) last night and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. A couple of my friends called over this afternoon and we all sat outside and Serena pottered around... I reckon it did her good as I dont think she gets outside often enough. She had a good time and so did I of course. LOL I didnt even think to take any photos today but here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


It's hard to believe darling Serena is old enough to be walking. She's such a darling little girl. And has a beautiful smile!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely display, there. Did you see the crochet bag posted on the main page yesterday with the covered rings ? Seems a good way to make use of them but I prefer your pendant that you made.


No I didn't see it. Do you have a li k? Xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't have to wait too long for the results of the procedures. Waiting is so hard.
Good luck to Tim on his exams.
Keeping all of you in prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


they're lovely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June, here's one for you, my cranesbill geraniums


Thanks, Josephine. I love seeing your garden. I really miss mine but wouldn't be able physically to garden now so it's probably just as well. 
I enjoy seeing yours and periodically my sister will post pictures of hers on her blog.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Josephine. I love seeing your garden. I really miss mine but wouldn't be able physically to garden now so it's probably just as well.
> I enjoy seeing yours and periodically my sister will post pictures of hers on her blog.
> Junek


You're welcome xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am going to be a Nana again! While happy things are complicated also. What else is new, such is life right? It is my youngest and his girlfriend who are expecting. He is the one who is still living at home with us. At least until this coming Sunday which is the deadline that DH has given them to move out. It is long past time that he was out on his own, I have no issues with that. DH has been saying for 6 months that he was going to give him "notice" to move out, he has finally done so. DH is very upset with DS3 in that DS3 has said he was going to get a better job, a full time job, a second job etc etc and is still only working part time. DH believes that this will motivate him to get off his butt. I sure hope so. DH though has also not spoken to DS3 for a few months now except for the text telling him he has till Sunday to move out because of said lies. DH seems to think that I should follow his lead and not speak to DS3 or anything else. He has another think coming!!! He did this with his own son, granted said son hasnt made any attempts to connect with his dad either. I will never treat my children that way. Not sure exactly how this will all play out, Im sure that one way or another it will all work out and be ok. They are hoping for a girl. My mom and I have seen a psychic at various times in the last couple of years and she has always said that she sees a little girl in our family, who knows lol.
> 
> I try to skim the posts as I can and read the summaries. Hoping and praying that all who are sick are feeling better or are blessed with a peaceful passing. I think of you all often and you are always in my prayers. Hugs


That is quite the complication. I hope that DS3 takes the prod and understands that it's tough love (maybe will take time). I sure wish someone had done so with my nephew who is still freeloading off his Mom -- she's 80 and he's nearly 50 so not a good outcome or anything to look forward to. I also hope that girlfriend understands the necessity for the two of them to build their own lives together. I sure hope it's a girl too....but whichever, just healthy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> No I didn't see it. Do you have a li k? Xx


If you go into yesterday's KP main page it is the sixth item down under main titled anyone crochet a handbag like this. Sorry I can't do link things and haven't my I.T experts to hand (my sons and sons in laws).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, healing energy for DH.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I have an iPad and mine has a built in microphone that's how I can use Skype


Can I download Skype onto my iPad? The salesman told me to use Facetime, don't know of anyone using that though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There used to be a well and up under the house there is an old cistern.


jknappva said:


> Well, that shows where ASSuming gets you. Since I remembered you talking about Brantley's grandfather, I think you said, building the house, I thought perhaps you still relied on a well.
> Should know better than assume anything!!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope it turns up Julie. Keep searching.


So do I! But I am not very hopeful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Hoping the best for both Don and Tim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Could one of your helpers (when you first moved) maybe have put the box somewhere maybe high up where you havent noticed yet?


I do wonder, but I've looked in all the high places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


These are so lovely!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Bob is finally home. I picked him up at the Syracuse airport at exactly 11 pm last night and we drove into the driveway at about 11:55. It's good to have him home, although I'm here doing laundry and he's out doing errands. It's just nice to know that he is around! I never got really lonely - DDs and GKs saw to that, but it's nice to have him back in the same county, at least. 

Now we have to get ready to go to Virginia on Thursday. We are meeting with the ham radio group that he does Bible study with every morning. The group has been going for 45 years - we have been a part of it for about 32 years or so. Lovely people and it will be wonderful to see them! Bob is taking his golf clubs because some of them are going to play on Sat. morning - I imagine we gals will go shopping or something. A couple of the gals knit and crochet, so maybe we'll stay in an just knit and chat.

OK, time to go check the laundry - I want to get everything done today so that I can pack most everything this afternoon and decide which knitting I'm going to take along - I do have my priorities straight after all!!

Hugs, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Bob is finally home. I picked him up at the Syracuse airport at exactly 11 pm last night and we drove into the driveway at about 11:55. It's good to have him home, although I'm here doing laundry and he's out doing errands. It's just nice to know that he is around! I never got really lonely - DDs and GKs saw to that, but it's nice to have him back in the same county, at least.
> 
> Now we have to get ready to go to Virginia on Thursday. We are meeting with the ham radio group that he does Bible study with every morning. The group has been going for 45 years - we have been a part of it for about 32 years or so. Lovely people and it will be wonderful to see them! Bob is taking his golf clubs because some of them are going to play on Sat. morning - I imagine we gals will go shopping or something. A couple of the gals knit and crochet, so maybe we'll stay in an just knit and chat.
> 
> ...


I know you were glad to see Bob. I'm glad he got home safely.
How was the traffic? Had most of the holiday traffic cleared out by the time you had to drive to the airport.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Prayers for both


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Dear All

I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love

Valerie


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


You have. Welcome back. Glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know you were glad to see Bob. I'm glad he got home safely.
> How was the traffic? Had most of the holiday traffic cleared out by the time you had to drive to the airport.
> Junek


The traffic was very light - I expected to see more coming down from the north (Thousand Islands), but by the time I left here, I guess a lot of people were already home.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


So glad that you are back and feeling better. We have missed you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've just started my bucket list - see what you think. --- sam

http://www.purewow.com/travel/Travel-to-the-Happiest-Places-in-the-World?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=Best_of_Web_5_26_2015_05_26&utm_content=null_editorial


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it may be an experience - but at least you will be out on your own which you should enjoy. besides - you will be the only one living there so if you like it that is all that is necessary. yeah for you. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Finally on for this week. Good to read of the improvements in major health issues.
> 
> Sam, when you finish with a word document, it really is best to close it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great yarn Kathy - and love stevenbe's store. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi ask,
> 
> Sorry I have missed so much. Have had charging issues with both the tablet and phone. Hopefully that has been solved. Bought a solar charging unit yesterday. Charged it last night with regular plug and had been on my dash all day. Has charged my phone in less than an hour and the tablet in a bit more. Nice thing is that it charges the item even if I'm using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


Welcome back. We are so happy that you are well enough to be back with us again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - just doesn't seem like she should be walking yet. time sure flies. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oops.... 16 pages behind. Have been busy in a good way. Out for dinner again (twice in a week) last night and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. A couple of my friends called over this afternoon and we all sat outside and Serena pottered around... I reckon it did her good as I dont think she gets outside often enough. She had a good time and so did I of course. LOL I didnt even think to take any photos today but here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do wonder, but I've looked in all the high places.


I'm guessing it is more likely stuffed in a corner, under the bed or some piece of furniture where it is most unlikely you would ever think to find it. 
Rain today, not a good omen for driving to Salt Lake in the little truck to pick up our food freeze drier, but my sister is driving and she is good in heavy traffic with lots of torn up construction areas. We must be back in time for the ACLS and BLS tests. Have already done my "shopping" and am home, awaiting my sister's arrival. 
So good to have Valerie back and know that others who were traveling are now safely at home. Prayers for those in pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of positive energy to tim to help him ace out those final exams. tons of healing energy wrapping around don with warm healing goodness. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Josephine - what a great way to show them. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - do they have an odor? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> June, here's one for you, my cranesbill geraniums


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most happy to have bob home safe and sound - have a wonderful trip to Virginia - I seem to remember - didn't you go last year also? have a good and safe trip. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Bob is finally home. I picked him up at the Syracuse airport at exactly 11 pm last night and we drove into the driveway at about 11:55. It's good to have him home, although I'm here doing laundry and he's out doing errands. It's just nice to know that he is around! I never got really lonely - DDs and GKs saw to that, but it's nice to have him back in the same county, at least.
> 
> Now we have to get ready to go to Virginia on Thursday. We are meeting with the ham radio group that he does Bible study with every morning. The group has been going for 45 years - we have been a part of it for about 32 years or so. Lovely people and it will be wonderful to see them! Bob is taking his golf clubs because some of them are going to play on Sat. morning - I imagine we gals will go shopping or something. A couple of the gals knit and crochet, so maybe we'll stay in an just knit and chat.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you Valerie - how are the bees. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


It's so wonderful to have you back with us. I've been so worried about you. You've been in my prayers every day.
I hope you're feeling more like yourself. And I know you're so glad to be home.
Hugs,, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> The traffic was very light - I expected to see more coming down from the north (Thousand Islands), but by the time I left here, I guess a lot of people were already home.


That's good. I'm sure if you'd been driving earlier in the day or early evening, it would have been much different.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


It is so great to see your comical avatar again, Valerie! And to hear your voice, always with loving. Wonderful indeed that you are feeling better, and even more so that you managed to find us all. God Bless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm guessing it is more likely stuffed in a corner, under the bed or some piece of furniture where it is most unlikely you would ever think to find it.
> Rain today, not a good omen for driving to Salt Lake in the little truck to pick up our food freeze drier, but my sister is driving and she is good in heavy traffic with lots of torn up construction areas. We must be back in time for the ACLS and BLS tests. Have already done my "shopping" and am home, awaiting my sister's arrival.
> So good to have Valerie back and know that others who were traveling are now safely at home. Prayers for those in pain.


And all the best for the exams, I know how important all that is for you.
Another chilly morning here. I am waiting to Skype with my cousin Anna in Glasgow.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Owl Newborn Hat






You will need:

size 6 dpn

sports weight yarn. example worked using Bernat Baby Sport in colorway denim marl

cable needle




stitch guide:

C4B = Cable Four Back; Worked over 4 sts. Place the first 2 sts on cable needle, hold in back of work, K2, then K2 from the cable needle.




C4F = Cable Four Front: Worked over 4 sts. Place the first 2 sts on cable needle, hold in front of work, K2, then K2 from the cable needle.




p2tog = purl next two stitches together




pattern begins here

co 58

r 1-2:  k2, p2, k8, *p2, k2 repeat from * around




r3: k2, p2, C4b, C4F, *p2, k2 repeat from * around




r4-5: repeat r1 and r2




r6: p in the front and back of next stitch, p3, k8, p in next 15, p in front and back of next stitch, p in remaining stitches (60 stitches)




r7-10: p in 5, k8, p in remaining




r11: p5, C4B, C4F, p in remaining




r12: repeat r7




r13-14: p5, K1, P2, K2, P2, K1, p in remaining




r15-16: repeat r7




r17: p5, place 2 stitches in the cable needle and hold to back, k2, p the two stitches on the cable needle, place 2 stitches on the cable needle and hold to front, p2, k the two stitches on the cable needle, p remaining stitches




r18: p5, k2, p4, k2, p remaining




r 19: p around




repeat r19 until hat measures 4 inches from beginning




begin decreases




r1: *p8, p2tog repeat from * around




r2: p around and every even round




r3: *p7, p2tog repeat from * around




r5: *p6, p2tog repeat




r7: *p5, p2tog repeat




r9: *p4, p2tog repeat




r11: *p3, p2tog repeat




r13: *p2, p2tog repeat




r15: *p1, p2tog repeat




r17 * p2tog repeat break off leaving a long tail. weave tail into live stitches and pull tight.





I would love for you to share pictures of your completed hats on my Facebook page. And if you have some extra yarn, please consider making an extra hat to donate to a charitable organization such as God's Tiny Angels


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Owl Newborn Hat






You will need:

size 6 dpn

sports weight yarn. example worked using Bernat Baby Sport in colorway denim marl

cable needle




stitch guide:

C4B = Cable Four Back; Worked over 4 sts. Place the first 2 sts on cable needle, hold in back of work, K2, then K2 from the cable needle.




C4F = Cable Four Front: Worked over 4 sts. Place the first 2 sts on cable needle, hold in front of work, K2, then K2 from the cable needle.




p2tog = purl next two stitches together




pattern begins here

co 58

r 1-2: k2, p2, k8, *p2, k2 repeat from * around




r3: k2, p2, C4b, C4F, *p2, k2 repeat from * around




r4-5: repeat r1 and r2




r6: p in the front and back of next stitch, p3, k8, p in next 15, p in front and back of next stitch, p in remaining stitches (60 stitches)




r7-10: p in 5, k8, p in remaining




r11: p5, C4B, C4F, p in remaining




r12: repeat r7




r13-14: p5, K1, P2, K2, P2, K1, p in remaining




r15-16: repeat r7




r17: p5, place 2 stitches in the cable needle and hold to back, k2, p the two stitches on the cable needle, place 2 stitches on the cable needle and hold to front, p2, k the two stitches on the cable needle, p remaining stitches




r18: p5, k2, p4, k2, p remaining




r 19: p around




repeat r19 until hat measures 4 inches from beginning




begin decreases




r1: *p8, p2tog repeat from * around




r2: p around and every even round




r3: *p7, p2tog repeat from * around




r5: *p6, p2tog repeat




r7: *p5, p2tog repeat




r9: *p4, p2tog repeat




r11: *p3, p2tog repeat




r13: *p2, p2tog repeat




r15: *p1, p2tog repeat




r17 * p2tog repeat break off leaving a long tail. weave tail into live stitches and pull tight.





I would love for you to share pictures of your completed hats on my Facebook page. And if you have some extra yarn, please consider making an extra hat to donate to a charitable organization such as God's Tiny Angels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow thats cold.
> And especially considering what pants are to us! (underwear)


Never thought of that but I knew if I commented I was just wearing a t-shirt some smart-a-- would make a comment :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Will we get to see some photos??


I will post some when things get blooming, now that I can post photos :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, congratulations to your son & new DIL, lovely old church, I hope you will share some photos.

Purple, lovely display of your buttons.

Ohio Joy, hope Tims exams go well & Dons procedure show something that can quickly be fixed.

Flytyin1, good luck with your ACLS& BLS exams.

Sugar, cute photo of Serena.

I think there were other comments I was going to make but have forgotten, I was so far behind & had so much to read.
GD is here so must get outside with her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


I hope everything went well for Don to day and I would like to wish Tim good luck for his exams but I don't think he will need it

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photo, what a pretty little girl xx


Serena is most definitely a little beauty 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


They are beautiful Josephine . Real works of art 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

YEA! Valerie is is so, so good to hear from you! You have been greatly missed. Have you been able to get back to your bees?


ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Can I download Skype onto my iPad? The salesman told me to use Facetime, don't know of anyone using that though.


My son set mine up for me but when I looked on google it says you can . 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to the newlyweds. The church is a lovely setting. Sending tons of well wishes for everyone.


Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Congratulations to the newly weds. So glad all went well, well nearly all. I had been aware that Cook was from your part of Yorkshire- interesting to see the church.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> most happy to have bob home safe and sound - have a wonderful trip to Virginia - I seem to remember - didn't you go last year also? have a good and safe trip. --- sam


I'm glad your husband arrived home safely and I hope you have another safe journey when you go to Virginia 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, congratulations to your son & new DIL, lovely old church, I hope you will share some photos
> 
> Thank you Bonnie I have some on my phone but for some reason phone is not playing nicely and won't share with iPad
> 
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to the newlyweds. The church is a lovely setting. Sending tons of well wishes for everyone.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations to the newly weds. So glad all went well, well nearly all. I had been aware that Cook was from your part of Yorkshire- interesting to see the church.


Thanks Julie the wedding all went well but my husband was unwell . Started this morning so I had to cancel my hair appointment . He was determined to go to the wedding though and did really well till the last course of the meal when he disappeared . Son found him outside and he looked awful . He had felt sick and said nothing . As soon as we got home he was sick he is now sleeping so will have to see how it goes . No one mentioned my hair and my oldest even said I looked beautiful which made me laugh . I felt like my mother in a dress and jacket , I am now back in my comfy jeans and determined to go on a diet 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie the wedding all went well but my husband was unwell . Started this morning so I had to cancel my hair appointment . He was determined to go to the wedding though and did really well till the last course of the meal when he disappeared . Son found him outside and he looked awful . He had felt sick and said nothing . As soon as we got home he was sick he is now sleeping so will have to see how it goes . No one mentioned my hair and my oldest even said I looked beautiful which made me laugh . I felt like my mother in a dress and jacket , I am now back in my comfy jeans and determined to go on a diet
> Sonja


Maybe if you check out the 5 and2 diet with Margaret and Kate- they seem to find it works for them. afraid my diet is just eat when hungry! Which is a lot of the time, in winter!
I am so sorry your husband felt so sick, it cannot have been much fun for him, but obviously he wanted to be there for your boy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I did tami - don't think this weekend will work - no car available. but I am going to make it one of these times. sam


Sam, we will get together one of these days. I could have taken the truck to come see you, as we towed it with the RV. Wish I had been able to see this then. We usually have decent internet while there, but I had a lot of trouble getting pages to load, so finally gave up trying.

Bonnie, your DGD is such a cutie!

Gwen, Congratulations to your DGS.

Sassafrass, continued prayers for you.

VASharon, prayers continue for you as well.

Love the photos of Julie's sweater, and June's sister's, also of Josephine's garden.

Josephine, so glad that you are healing and improving so much!

I am trying to remember posts I want to comment on as I read so I don't have a mile long list of posts by commenting on all of them separately!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> This week has been a good week for Matthew in some ways. His computer died on him this week which was not good. Fortunately, he has been saving the money earned from commissions and sales of his cards so when this moment came he would be able to replace his computer. DS#1 watched for some good sales for Matthew and today they went and got Matthew's new laptop. What a good feeling to watch Matthew pay for his own laptop and DS#1 buying some accessories for Matthew as an early birthday gift. Matthew's birthday is in December so it really is an early gift. Thanks to all of you who have supported him in so many ways. Each of you should be able to share in this moment and smile along with me for this young man to have the independence of making such an investment. He was a proud man today as he paid for that computer all by himself. I love how the boys worked together to determine what computer to get and what extra items were needed at this time. He is at a lock-in at the church tonight with some of the VBS workers. I am not sure what they will be working on, but they will have a great time. Matthew made brownies for the group and brought a big container of gummie bears. He won't eat either of these items, but he wanted to bring things the others would like. I wonder where he gets that from. I have to bring him his blanket and his meds tonight. The blanket was in the laundry and just finished getting dried. I really wanted to share this joyful moment with you. He wants me to take a picture of the bird now that it is framed and post it here for you to see so I will do that this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who are ill, I am praying for you. Sharon, I have been thinking about you and hoping you were getting better. I am glad that you will try to see the doctor on Tuesday to see what more you can do.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that Matthew was able to purchase the laptop on his own! And also that is bother is so willing to work with him to help choose the best to suit his needs. I am sure that Matthew will enjoy his very early birthday gifts as well. I will look forward to seeing the new artwork. I hope that Matthew will be able to get the help doing the ceramics.

Enjoy your new mouse. Those thoughtful boys take after their thoughtful mother!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, we will get together one of these days. I could have taken the truck to come see you, as we towed it with the RV. Wish I had been able to see this then. We usually have decent internet while there, but I had a lot of trouble getting pages to load, so finally gave up trying.
> 
> Bonnie, your DGD is such a cutie!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Jamie has her Birthday today- (pjlovescrotchet)


Happy belated Birthday to Jamie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Computer problems for several weeks,have bought an iPad, all new to me.
> Have missed you all. Hope to have my computer back soon.
> Will just try and keep up with all your news and go from there.
> Thanks Sam for the great recipes, as always.


Glad to see you again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY GO ME, I'M 23


Yay! Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Can I download Skype onto my iPad? The salesman told me to use Facetime, don't know of anyone using that though.


Anyone who has an iPad has Facetime on it. I don't think it works on anything else.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations to the newly weds. The church looks lovely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


Great to have you back! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Congratulations --- you all need a happy day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Jamie. Looking forward to seeing you again this year.
> 
> Purplefi...What a handsome gardener you have. He seems so happy playing in the dirt. His gardens bring joy to my day so I hope he continues to enjoy doing such beautiful gardens for people around the world to enjoy as well.
> 
> Today, Matthew reminded me to take pictures of the framed bird as well as the start of his next drawing.


Great job as usual, Matthew!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Congratulations to the newly weds. The church looks lovely.


Thank you Martina 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Glad it went well even if you were having a bad hair day! It always happens at the worst moments, doesn't it. You deserve some happy days. {{{hugs}}}
I hope you'll post more pictures?

I see you said later that you had to cancel your hair appointment. That was a shame, but I'm sure your son was right in saying you looked beautiful! I hope your DH feels better very soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations --- you all need a happy day.


Thank you Rookie . It was definitely a happy day 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Betty. She's been having computer issues.
I hope I remember everything correctly; she will go back to doctor about her other leg in 3 months. Though the vein treatment was needed her leg still hurts some. Angie is at the beach with family though still not well and wil be back in hosptal when they return. It is doing her good to have a change of scenery though. Daughter with the back problems is really in a great deal of pain. Betty going with her tomorrow for some procedure (sorry I forget what it was). Betty has two friends going to the fiber fest with her Friday and is very excited about it; plans to be there from opening to closing taking everything in. Sends her love and prayers to everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning from NE Ohio. The sun is shining and temps and humidity are both expected to rise to the 80s today. Susan made chicken enchiladas (for the first time!!) for dinner last night, and they were absolutely delicious. Definitely a do-again recipe.
> 
> We will have fire-grilled teriyaki pork loin steaks for dinner tonight. Haven't worked out the rest of the menu yet.
> 
> ...


Prayers continue, of course. I am glad Don is feeling better. Hoping the test this morning went well and will tell the dr.s all they need to know to get Don back in the pink again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


I hope you find them soon!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, sorry your DH wasn't well enough to enjoy the wedding, hope he is feeling a little better soon. The stress of having 2 of the boys sick probably isn't doing him much good either. Hope he was well enough to be in your family photos. Was it just a family wedding or a little bigger?

Valerie, I forgot to say I'm happy you are well enough to be back to visit with us. You have sure had a bad winter.

Kiwifrau, glad to see you back too, glad it was just computer troubles keeping you away.

MaChristie, glad you had a good visit with Jacks family & your trip went relatively well. It's good that they still want to stay in touch, so often it seems the step-family drifts away when a spouse passes, at least that has been the experience in our family. 
GD & I have been out fertilizing & watering, it's just too hot & windy to set ot any plants this afternoon. We went with my friend to 2 greenhouses this morning, one I had been to & another I haven't. We have such good greenhouses here people come from as far as Lloydminster to get plants. Things have gotten quite expensive $4 for a 4"pot & $5 for a flat of 6-9 annuals. I certainly couldn't afford to put out so many if I didn't start most of my own. This mornings controlled myself quite well, I bought some different tomato plants, I am sharing with my friend & son so we have different sizes & types.i found a salvia plant like June posted a photo of the other day, a peppermint plant that may or may not be a perennial here depending on the winter & a lemon balm. Now I just need to get all planted. I will hopefully get some done this evening when it's cooler.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Betty. She's been having computer issues.
> I hope I remember everything correctly; she will go back to doctor about her other leg in 3 months. Though the vein treatment was needed her leg still hurts some. Angie is at the beach with family though still not well and wil be back in hosptal when they return. It is doing her good to have a change of scenery though. Daughter with the back problems is really in a great deal of pain. Betty going with her tomorrow for some procedure (sorry I forget what it was). Betty has two friends going to the fiber fest with her Friday and is very excited about it; plans to be there from opening to closing taking everything in. Sends her love and prayers to everyone.


I hope she has fun at fiber fest & finds lots of lovely yarns to buy.She's another of our members who needs some happy times. Just too many Heath issues lately. It's never easy to be in pain yourself but even worse to watch your kids suffer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry your DH wasn't well enough to enjoy the wedding, hope he is feeling a little better soon. The stress of having 2 of the boys sick probably isn't doing him much good either. Hope he was well enough to be in your family photos. Was it just a family wedding or a little bigger?
> 
> the wedding was all set to be in August but because of the news we recieved last month they decided to have it as soon as possible . So it wasn't the big wedding they had planned but everyone who was supposed to come to the big one turned up for the ceremony and then it was only close family and friends who went for the reception
> Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> If you go into yesterday's KP main page it is the sixth item down under main titled anyone crochet a handbag like this. Sorry I can't do link things and haven't my I.T experts to hand (my sons and sons in laws).


Thanks Martina, I found it. Very nice hut a bit too conventional for me xx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops.... 16 pages behind. Have been busy in a good way. Out for dinner again (twice in a week) last night and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. A couple of my friends called over this afternoon and we all sat outside and Serena pottered around... I reckon it did her good as I dont think she gets outside often enough. She had a good time and so did I of course. LOL I didnt even think to take any photos today but here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


Such a happy, pretty little one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - do they have an odor? --- sam


Not really and thanks for your comments on the dorsrt buttons, lve now embroidered labels for each frame.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Josephine . Real works of art
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. Glad youhad a good timetoday. X


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am going to be a Nana again! While happy things are complicated also. What else is new, such is life right? It is my youngest and his girlfriend who are expecting. He is the one who is still living at home with us. At least until this coming Sunday which is the deadline that DH has given them to move out. It is long past time that he was out on his own, I have no issues with that. DH has been saying for 6 months that he was going to give him "notice" to move out, he has finally done so. DH is very upset with DS3 in that DS3 has said he was going to get a better job, a full time job, a second job etc etc and is still only working part time. DH believes that this will motivate him to get off his butt. I sure hope so. DH though has also not spoken to DS3 for a few months now except for the text telling him he has till Sunday to move out because of said lies. DH seems to think that I should follow his lead and not speak to DS3 or anything else. He has another think coming!!! He did this with his own son, granted said son hasnt made any attempts to connect with his dad either. I will never treat my children that way. Not sure exactly how this will all play out, Im sure that one way or another it will all work out and be ok. They are hoping for a girl. My mom and I have seen a psychic at various times in the last couple of years and she has always said that she sees a little girl in our family, who knows lol.
> 
> I try to skim the posts as I can and read the summaries. Hoping and praying that all who are sick are feeling better or are blessed with a peaceful passing. I think of you all often and you are always in my prayers. Hugs


Congratulations Nana! Prayers that everything else works out well in the end.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


You have done beautiful work on those buttons! And what a creative and beautiful way to display them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie the wedding all went well but my husband was unwell . Started this morning so I had to cancel my hair appointment . He was determined to go to the wedding though and did really well till the last course of the meal when he disappeared . Son found him outside and he looked awful . He had felt sick and said nothing . As soon as we got home he was sick he is now sleeping so will have to see how it goes . No one mentioned my hair and my oldest even said I looked beautiful which made me laugh . I felt like my mother in a dress and jacket , I am now back in my comfy jeans and determined to go on a diet
> Sonja


Sending healing vibes to your DH x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You have done beautiful work on those buttons! And what a creative and beautiful way to display them.


Thank you Tami xx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


Welcome back Valerie! You have been, and continue to be, in my prayers. Please give someone a way to contact you, or someone else, in case you can't get back to us for a while again. We missed you and worried about you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Im off to bed now as the family are coming over tomorrow. X


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Congratulations to your son and new DDIL! I just love photos of old churches and cemetaries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! I am all caught up for the first time in 5 weeks! Page 43


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Liz glad to hear you are finally on the mend . I hope you you feel lots better soon
> Take care
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja. I hope everything is going well with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. The coven are coming think morning so l will catch up later.
> 
> Sam, it is a conservatory snd yes it's a nice place to sit and enjoy the garden, especially uf it us raining.


Hi Josephine. I see that you have had your knee operation and that you are recovering nicely. Good for you but don't overdo it. Glad Mr P has been helping out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice to see *Spider* and *Kathy* back with us and I'm glad your trip went well *Machriste* even it was a bit emotional.
> This is the first day since Friday that I've wakened feeling ok, so fingers crossed whatever the bug was that I had, it has now gone! I need to start thinking about what to pack for the cruise, but between this bug and the baby not appearing, I can't get up much enthusiasm. Oh well, if that's the only problems I've got right now I suppose I should be thankful.


Sorry that you have been under the weather. Hope it is all behind you now. Where are you cruising? My bro and SIL have just made plans for a river cruise to Hungary. Would so like to go but hesitate to go alone. I understand they have a friend who is 84 and she travels everywhere alone. Maybe I should take a page out of her book and do the same.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugars said:


> I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight! She puts her hand onto her mouth to blow a kiss when saying goodbye to someone... too cute. here is one from last week that DD sent to me.....


Lovely picture of Serena.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is much stronger today and will have the lung procedure this morning. Both DDs and I will be leaving for the hospital shortly to see him before and then wait together for the report from the doctor.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted. Please remember him in your prayers.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for Don. Hope all will be well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning all! I am going to be a Nana again! While happy things are complicated also. What else is new, such is life right? It is my youngest and his girlfriend who are expecting. He is the one who is still living at home with us. I sure hope so.
> 
> I try to skim the posts as I can and read the summaries. Hoping and praying that all who are sick are feeling better or are blessed with a peaceful passing. I think of you all often and you are always in my prayers. Hugs


Congratulations on the coming baby. Hope the living arrangements get sorted so that there are no hard feelings within the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


Really attractive buttons and well displayed. You are very talented.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do wonder, but I've looked in all the high places.


Don't give up. I have been searching for my binder with all my sweater patterns and finally gave up. Today, I moved the shredder in the basement and lo and behind, inside was my binder. You never know where you'll find something :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've just started my bucket list - see what you think. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purewow.com/travel/Travel-to-the-Happiest-Places-in-the-World?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=Best_of_Web_5_26_2015_05_26&utm_content=null_editorial


Interesting and I would visit any one of them at the drop of a hat. Now where is my hat :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


It looks the perfect setting for a wedding. I'm glad that it went well. Sorry that your husband is unwell.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up (for the time being at least). Off for a rest. Back later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back Valerie. I am glad that you finally found us. You have missed so dearly.

Busyworkerbee...I am glad that you are getting things worked out for where you will live. That is such a stressful situation.

Purplefi...Your dorset buttons are wonderful. I love the uniqueness of each of them.

Sonja...I am delighted that the wedding could take place and everyone still come together for the occasion. It doesn't matter how you looked as long as you were there for the family. 

Kathy...Your yarns are beautiful. Enjoy knitting with them.

Ohio Joy...I hope all went well for Don today and that Tim is doing well with his exams. 

I need to say goodnight and get some sleep. I am only working 2 1/2 days this week and then off for a few days. I will be taking Matthew to get his haircut and get him a shirt to wear to the wedding this weekend. I might get myself an outfit to wear to the wedding as well. Matthew took his wedding gift to the groom tonight. We decided that it would be best to gift it to them early so it didn't get damaged in the packing of gifts into vehicles on the evening of the wedding. The bride and groom have seen the drawing before it was framed so not a huge surprise, but a sincerely appreciated one. Matthew couldn't wait to show the framed version to his friend so he had it unwrapped to show him tonight. I did talk Matthew into signing the back of the framing so that will be special for the couple as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Martina, I found it. Very nice hut a bit too conventional for me xx


Well, I meant as a starting point. It would need to be Purple and Purplised of course!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


What a wonderful church to be married in!! I'm glad you managed not to cry. I'm sure your hair looked fine. Was your DH well enough to go to the wedding with you?
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got a long way to go yet, though June! If anyone is getting bored with my progress, tell me and I will stop the photos!


I would hope that anyone who is bored with our pics has manners to keep quiet. The majority of us enjoy all the pictorial offerings. Keep it coming, I personally like watching it grow, mainly as I am not the one doing this big project.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello dear friends from Denise in a sunny but chilly Sydney. It's still early morning here so it will end up being a lovely warm day.

So much has been happening and I have just skimmed the news so am not able to comment on everything. I should be more organised and take notes...but I fail on that point!

Sonja, please pass on my congrats to your son on his wedding. Lovely church where he got married - hope we get to see more photos. And I'm sorry your DH was not feeling well. Hope he is doing better now.

Heather, sorry to hear of the new stress in your life of having to move again. But hope that a place of your own will be better for you in the long run.

Sugar, gorgeous photo of Serena- such a cutie. 

Julie, lovely talking to you last night. Sorry to read about the lost box. Hope it turns up for you. I can share your frustration and sadness at not being able to locate it as I have been feeling the same for some weeks. I have not said anything because I have been so upset. I could not find my stash of good yarn - the special yarns I have been buying when we are away on our trips (that's what I buy instead of souvenirs) It included the alpaca I bought in Goulburn last year and the lovely yarns I bought in Canberra. Turned the house upside down but they were nowhere to be found. I could not even visualise what I had put them in or where I had last seen them. I even checked with the local op shop where I leave donations as I thought I may have had them in a bag by the side of my bed and put clothes to be donated on top of the yarn, but no luck there. Have been feeling sick about the loss for weeks, but lo and behold, as I have been trying to sort out all the stuff stashed in DD's room earlier in the week, guess what I found? Cried of course - so relieved and so happy!

Well the big news here is that we have decided we will definitely have a trip to the States later in the year. Yippee!! Unfortunately, it won't be in August so I will miss the KAP (boo!!) but will try for a couple of mini KAP's instead. We plan to travel in mid October, leaving after I finish my few weeks of work back at my old school. We will spend a couple of weeks in upstate New York/New Hampshire, maybe Vermont. Hoping we won't be too late for the fall colours but can't change the timing. We will definitely be visiting distant relatives who live at LaFayette so I am hoping to get to meet those of you who live in upstate NY. Very excited!

Then we are headed south to Charleston/Savannah/Atlanta. Gwen, that's your part of the world, so I will be talking to you to see if we can arrange to meet up! Anybody else from around there? Would love to meet you.

Now to get busy making arrangements. I love the planning part of a big trip. So much to see and not enough time to do everything of course but it's fun reading up on all the things to see and do.

Healing vibes to all those not feeling well or recovering from operations. There are so many with health issues. Please look after yourselves. Kate, hope you are feeling better by the time you leave for your cruise. 

Time to get the day started here. I'll try to check in again later, so till then, happy knitting and hugs to everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I love the pictures, so all who post them please carry on. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you find them soon!


Some very kind friends are replacing them for me- at least the knitting books.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome back Valerie! You have been, and continue to be, in my prayers. Please give someone a way to contact you, or someone else, in case you can't get back to us for a while again. We missed you and worried about you.


It is ok Tami, I know how to contact Valerie, through the University.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't give up. I have been searching for my binder with all my sweater patterns and finally gave up. Today, I moved the shredder in the basement and lo and behind, inside was my binder. You never know where you'll find something :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would hope that anyone who is bored with our pics has manners to keep quiet. The majority of us enjoy all the pictorial offerings. Keep it coming, I personally like watching it grow, mainly as I am not the one doing this big project.


 :thumbup: Thanks- I have undertaken to do two more! One for me, one for a friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme wrote:
Hello Liz glad to hear you are finally on the mend . I hope you you feel lots better soon
Take care
Sonja



budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja. I hope everything is going well with you.


Liz, I am sorry to hear you have been unwell. Pray you feel great very soon.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Back again! Wanted to share some photos from Vivid, a light festival where buildings around the city and in some suburbs are transformed with spectacular lights every night for several weeks. Not my photos unfortunately, but shared from Vivid's facebook page. Enjoy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a sunny but chilly Sydney. It's still early morning here so it will end up being a lovely warm day.
> 
> So much has been happening and I have just skimmed the news so am not able to comment on everything. I should be more organised and take notes...but I fail on that point!
> 
> ...


So glad you found your special yarns...I, too, would be upset at not being able to find them. Your travel plans sound wonderful....just sad that you won't make it to the KAP - and I'm no where near the two areas that are in your travel plans...sure was hoping to meet you. You'll have a blast though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't give up. I have been searching for my binder with all my sweater patterns and finally gave up. Today, I moved the shredder in the basement and lo and behind, inside was my binder. You never know where you'll find something :lol:


In the shredder? :shock: :shock: :shock: I hope not! Hope it was behind the shredder instead!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Back again! Wanted to share some photos from Vivid, a light festival where buildings around the city and in some suburbs are transformed with spectacular lights every night for several weeks. Not my photos unfortunately, but shared from Vivid's facebook page. Enjoy!


Breath taking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a sunny but chilly Sydney. It's still early morning here so it will end up being a lovely warm day.
> 
> So much has been happening and I have just skimmed the news so am not able to comment on everything. I should be more organised and take notes...but I fail on that point!
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you Denise- I am so glad you will go to the States, even if it is not August. 
That is so good your yarn turned up- I am consoling myself by working the red Guernsey- soon #1 priority must be Bronwen's shrug, but I am going to get a bit more yarn for that my instinct tells me I am short.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Back again! Wanted to share some photos from Vivid, a light festival where buildings around the city and in some suburbs are transformed with spectacular lights every night for several weeks. Not my photos unfortunately, but shared from Vivid's facebook page. Enjoy!


As you say, quite spectacular!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

boy will I be glad when DSF and DM move out. I have just been blamed for an overly high power bill. This house has solar panels so I should have been able to use the dryer during the day without an issue or costing anything.

Then I started thinking, there is a huge tv in front lounge, another almost as big in rear living area, both of which are run constantly of an afternoon and night with the front one running all day if DM is home. There is another smaller one and a lcd monitor running constantly for around 16 to 18 hours a day, neither of which I use. What I think has the bill up through the roof is the multiple split air cons that are run every night. 4 are run every night with one run only on coldest night. Perhaps DSF should look at his own usage before blasting me over this.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,

Congratulations to the bride and groom; what a beautiful church. How nice that so many friends could attend the service.

I'm sure you looked beautiful.; hope your DH is feeling better. Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> boy will I be glad when DSF and DM move out. I have just been blamed for an overly high power bill. This house has solar panels so I should have been able to use the dryer during the day without an issue or costing anything.
> 
> Then I started thinking, there is a huge tv in front lounge, another almost as big in rear living area, both of which are run constantly of an afternoon and night with the front one running all day if DM is home. There is another smaller one and a lcd monitor running constantly for around 16 to 18 hours a day, neither of which I use. What I think has the bill up through the roof is the multiple split air cons that are run every night. 4 are run every night with one run only on coldest night. Perhaps DSF should look at his own usage before blasting me over this.


Oh dear.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to hear from you Denise- I am so glad you will go to the States, even if it is not August.
> That is so good your yarn turned up- I am consoling myself by working the red Guernsey- soon #1 priority must be Bronwen's shrug, but I am going to get a bit more yarn for that my instinct tells me I am short.


Always follow your instinct! Running short of yarn would not be a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Always follow your instinct! Running short of yarn would not be a good thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered. 

If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see. Sadly, I will be responsible for children who cannot be left alone nor is it advisable to take GGD with me to the hospital. She was there briefly this morning, and was a royal pain. I will not subject Don, the staff, nor the child to spending several hours there waiting for the procedure to be over and to sit with him while he comes out of the anesthesia. Susan will stop in between appointments or Ben (DSIL) will check in with him. Those are the only options and we may still be postponed.

I'm so pleased and relieved to hear from Valerie again and wondered about the bees also.

Glad you found the yarns, Nicho.

Best wishes to the new bride and groom, Sonja. Hope DH is doing better now.

As we've all said, there are several other comments I intended to make, but CRAFT has set in.

Love to all of you. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing betty - who do you knit them for? --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Owl Newborn Hat


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did I miss that? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Never thought of that but I knew if I commented I was just wearing a t-shirt some smart-a-- would make a comment :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so happy everything went well. sending tons of healing energy to your husband and tons of soothing energy to you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably wasn't purple either. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Martina, I found it. Very nice hut a bit too conventional for me xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you should also - I think going with a group would be quite safe. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sorry that you have been under the weather. Hope it is all behind you now. Where are you cruising? My bro and SIL have just made plans for a river cruise to Hungary. Would so like to go but hesitate to go alone. I understand they have a friend who is 84 and she travels everywhere alone. Maybe I should take a page out of her book and do the same.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for finding your yarn. it sounds like a lovely trip - we will miss not seeing you at the kap. hope you are enjoying your retirement. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a sunny but chilly Sydney.
> 
> Julie, lovely talking to you last night. Sorry to read about the lost box. Hope it turns up for you. I can share your frustration and sadness at not being able to locate it as I have been feeling the same for some weeks. I have not said anything because I have been so upset. I could not find my stash of good yarn - the special yarns I have been buying when we are away on our trips (that's what I buy instead of souvenirs) It included the alpaca I bought in Goulburn last year and the lovely yarns I bought in Canberra. Turned the house upside down but they were nowhere to be found. I could not even visualise what I had put them in or where I had last seen them. I even checked with the local op shop where I leave donations as I thought I may have had them in a bag by the side of my bed and put clothes to be donated on top of the yarn, but no luck there. Have been feeling sick about the loss for weeks, but lo and behold, as I have been trying to sort out all the stuff stashed in DD's room earlier in the week, guess what I found? Cried of course - so relieved and so happy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely nicho - thanks for sharing - have you ever been to an opera at the opera house - it would be a "have to do" if I ever made in to Sydney. --- sam



nicho said:


> Back again! Wanted to share some photos from Vivid, a light festival where buildings around the city and in some suburbs are transformed with spectacular lights every night for several weeks. Not my photos unfortunately, but shared from Vivid's facebook page. Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Swedenme wrote:
> Hello Liz glad to hear you are finally on the mend . I hope you you feel lots better soon
> Take care
> Sonja
> ...


Thanks, tami, getting there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> In the shredder? :shock: :shock: :shock: I hope not! Hope it was behind the shredder instead!


Obviously, I either packed it there or the movers did. It wasn't in use though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy winging its way to don - I've had a bronchoscopy - for me it was a piece of cake and he took longer than he thought he would. he was going to spray my throat to freeze it and I was to signal when it was numb - I kind of blinked and that was the last I knew until he said my name - I asked him when he was going to start and he said he was already done. they cut a piece of lung out for a biopsy - spelled phonetically otherwise it's incorrectly spelled - ha. I think don will sail through this without a bit of trouble. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered.
> 
> If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered.
> 
> If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see. Sadly, I will be responsible for children who cannot be left alone nor is it advisable to take GGD with me to the hospital. She was there briefly this morning, and was a royal pain. I will not subject Don, the staff, nor the child to spending several hours there waiting for the procedure to be over and to sit with him while he comes out of the anesthesia. Susan will stop in between appointments or Ben (DSIL) will check in with him. Those are the only options and we may still be postponed.
> 
> ...


Continuing my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, tami, getting there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Obviously, I either packed it there or the movers did. It wasn't in use though.


I am glad they are safe now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all dog lovers. you have to check this out. --- sam

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/26/dogs-in-bikinis-youre-welcome_n_7343098.html?ncid=newsltushpmg00000003


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to see some of our 'missing' have returned! May the healing continue for all of you and those family members who are in need. 

Congratulations to all with happy news!

Wonderful photos today--it's great to have 'international connections,' isn't it?! :mrgreen:

Busy day at work again--off to knit now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guys - I know we have head a lot of blonde jokes but this takes the cake. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/beauty-brains-mercedes-benz.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, sorry Dons procedure was postponed, hope it gets done soon.

Nicho, sounds like you have a great vacation planned. Beautiful photos, amazing! I'm glad you found your yarn.

I'm a little worried about my younger son, he flew back to work today & sent me a text message & video of the Forrest fires surrounding the area he works. The first fire has been going for a few days forcing the shutdown & evacuation of several steam facilities, it went from 21,000 acres last night to 43,000 acres today.and today a second fire started on the other side of them. One of his friends was the last person out of a plant & was airlifted by helicopter. So far they think they are OK but still a concern. He said this has cut the Alberta oil production by more than 10%.

Has anyone been watching the documentary Texas Rising? I watched last night & DVRed tonight's episode. It's quite interesting, Santa Ana, the Mexican general certainly seems like he was a bloodthirsty tyrant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> guys - I know we have head a lot of blonde jokes but this takes the cake. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/beauty-brains-mercedes-benz.htm?utm_source=nl


Hahaha


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered.
> 
> If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see. Sadly, I will be responsible for children who cannot be left alone nor is it advisable to take GGD with me to the hospital. She was there briefly this morning, and was a royal pain. I will not subject Don, the staff, nor the child to spending several hours there waiting for the procedure to be over and to sit with him while he comes out of the anesthesia. Susan will stop in between appointments or Ben (DSIL) will check in with him. Those are the only options and we may still be postponed.
> 
> ...


Always the wheels within wheels, praying the procedure can be done promptly, although I don't understand the problem with the insurance, exactly.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops.... and I had Serena yesterday for a little while and again today for a couple of hours. Such a delight!
> 
> She surely is a little cutie!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


Welcome- you have indeed found this weeks Tea Party. How great that you are feeling better and especially that you survived everything you went through.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry that Don was not able to have his bronchoscopy done today, but I understand when a shipment for a vital piece of equipment doesn't arrive on time. I am hoping we will hear good news on the results for him tomorrow. Prayers continue.
Good news on the ACLS..it is done and passed. Now have BLS and PALS next week, then should not have to do that again for 2 years. 
Rain all day today, really heavy in SLC and especially as we went around Point of the Mountain, where the Utah valley goes around the mountain and into Salt Lake Valley. There was much construction (always the case in Utah in the summer) and difficulty with visualization going, but better on the way home.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is how I'm displaying the dorset huttons, on old embroidery frame.


The buttons are so beautiful, and I think the ways you displayed them are just right!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love the pictures, Kathy!! Steven B looks like quite the character. And his store is beautiful.
> Lucky you.
> Good luck with your testing.
> Junek


My daughter lives within walking distance of Steven Be's. It's downright dangerous!! For anyone who visits the Twin Cities, I would also recommend The Yarnery on Grand Avenue in St. Paul.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Glad it was a wonderful day and hair is a minor thing in the overall scheme of things. Shame thoughthat DH wasn't well- I assume he was there though?
Lovely looking church- and I think I have even been there. Have you got a picture of the inside? Found a number of outside photos online but none of the inside


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that Don was not able to have his bronchoscopy done today, but I understand when a shipment for a vital piece of equipment doesn't arrive on time. I am hoping we will hear good news on the results for him tomorrow. Prayers continue.
> Good news on the ACLS..it is done and passed. Now have BLS and PALS next week, then should not have to do that again for 2 years.
> Rain all day today, really heavy in SLC and especially as we went around Point of the Mountain, where the Utah valley goes around the mountain and into Salt Lake Valley. There was much construction (always the case in Utah in the summer) and difficulty with visualization going, but better on the way home.


Congratulations- and all the best for next week. Rain sounds very welcome in your part of the world (less so here!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry that you have been under the weather. Hope it is all behind you now. Where are you cruising? My bro and SIL have just made plans for a river cruise to Hungary. Would so like to go but hesitate to go alone. I understand they have a friend who is 84 and she travels everywhere alone. Maybe I should take a page out of her book and do the same.


We're cruising the Western Mediterranean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Congratulations, Grandma X 2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back Valerie. I am glad that you finally found us. You have missed so dearly.
> 
> Busyworkerbee...I am glad that you are getting things worked out for where you will live. That is such a stressful situation.
> 
> ...


The tradition here in Scotland was always to deliver the gifts to the couple before the wedding (although in the rest of the UK I think they, like you, brought their gift to the ceremony) but I have noticed now that more people seem to be turning up with gifts on the day. Of course the 'wedding list' (where you can order from their gift list, usually on-line) has changed things too. We also used to have a Show of Presents where people visited the bride-to-be's home to look at all the gifts, have a cup of tea, etc and a blether (chat), but that tradition seems to have gone now. The bridesmaids and the bride would show people around pointing out the gifts and who had bought them. You always put up your ironing board as it was good for sitting other gifts on, and you stuck any cards with money in them to a ribbon hanging on the back of a door.....although it was considered polite not to announce the amount!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Julie* - Just added a photo to my post about the baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Julie* - Just added a photo to my post about the baby.


 :thumbup: So beautiful! And so soundly asleep.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joy - Hoping everything goes well with Don's procedure, and that it actually gets done soon! A pity you can't be there, but if you are needed for other family, that's the way it goes. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good news on the ACLS..it is done and passed. Now have BLS and PALS next week, then should not have to do that again for 2 years.


Well done you!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi Josephine. I see that you have had your knee operation and that you are recovering nicely. Good for you but don't overdo it. Glad Mr P has been helping out.


Thank you, l ve been trying to be good, well Mr P says I am very trying! X


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is indeed lovely - don't you just love that new baby smell. congrats to all of you. --- sam



KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's a beautiful sunny day here.

Nicho, fanrastic light photos.

Martina, I'll post a phito later of my crocheted bag.

Kate, many congratulations on you grand daughter, she's lovely.

Just having a cup of coffee before l get up. 

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heat only when absolutely freezing!


Heater in my room goes on when temps are forcast to drop below 12C and air goes on over 30C


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kate I've just seen Sams post- congrats on your little granddaughter. And I see there is a photo which I will find soon. Grandchildren are the theme of this week- funny how some weeks there is alot of one topic.
And now to look and see if I can find the photo.
And I've seen the photo- she is gorgeous and looks so comfortable. 
Also read your post closer- I almost came back after realsing the date to ask if she arrived on her due date and I see I was right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Can I download Skype onto my iPad? The salesman told me to use Facetime, don't know of anyone using that though.


Yes. I have Facetime but no idea what to do with it either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Congratulations Kate your granddaughter is beautiful . A Good weight too She must have wanted to see you before you went cruising 🎈🎉🍼✨
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL
> 
> Was that happy for you I double posted 😄
> Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a sunny but chilly Sydney. It's still early morning here so it will end up being a lovely warm day.
> 
> So much has been happening and I have just skimmed the news so am not able to comment on everything. I should be more organised and take notes...but I fail on that point!
> 
> ...


What a relief to find those good yarns- yarn is a great souvenir isn't it?
Lovley to be heading to the US and hopefully catching up with some of our KTP friends at the same time. I|A shame you can't fit everything in but it just doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 with Vicky talking aobut pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Congratulations to you to Margaret. You will have to get started on the baby knitting now and not just baby socks 😄
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> boy will I be glad when DSF and DM move out. I have just been blamed for an overly high power bill. This house has solar panels so I should have been able to use the dryer during the day without an issue or costing anything.
> 
> Then I started thinking, there is a huge tv in front lounge, another almost as big in rear living area, both of which are run constantly of an afternoon and night with the front one running all day if DM is home. There is another smaller one and a lcd monitor running constantly for around 16 to 18 hours a day, neither of which I use. What I think has the bill up through the roof is the multiple split air cons that are run every night. 4 are run every night with one run only on coldest night. Perhaps DSF should look at his own usage before blasting me over this.


Check about when to use power with solar panels. For us we are better using it at night- the amount we are paid for the power fed into the grid is more than we pay so the more we feed into the grid the better. Yhus using it when we aren't prodcuing our own is best. But it will depend on how it works your way and what subsidies etc there are.
A huge rpoortion of hte eclectricity bill goes on heating and cooling and iwth 4 going they will be chewing through the power without a doubt.
ANd the power usage for so many and in a bigger house will be greater than for the 3 of you. And teenagers are not good at limiting electricity usage either.
Will you be able to have your own electricity meter when you move into the shed? Or could these issues arise with DS?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations to you to Margaret. You will have to get started on the baby knitting now and not just baby socks 😄
> Sonja


Is summer though so will be a bit limited. I have knitted a pair of baby socks already! They told us the night before my birthday so I knitted up a quick pair to give them the next day as I knew I was seeing them. But nothing else yet.
Did discuss a bit what to do. She will think more. I will do a nice lace blanket but not sure what else yet. 
Asked her about lace ones- and the policy here is blankets with holes in them. They are more concerned with babies getting under the blankets and not being able to breath than with the lesser chance of getting little fingers caught in the holes. The holes allow air through unlike solid blankets. And if anyone should know it is Vicky!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered.
> 
> If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see. Sadly, I will be responsible for children who cannot be left alone nor is it advisable to take GGD with me to the hospital. She was there briefly this morning, and was a royal pain. I will not subject Don, the staff, nor the child to spending several hours there waiting for the procedure to be over and to sit with him while he comes out of the anesthesia. Susan will stop in between appointments or Ben (DSIL) will check in with him. Those are the only options and we may still be postponed.
> 
> ...


What a nuiscience that it keepsbeing put off- but even if funding not an issue you don't want a second anaesthetic if it can be avoided so it is better to wait. Doesn't sound like you being tomorow will be a good idea for anyone- including yourself. Trying to keep an active little girl still and quite is not easy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry Dons procedure was postponed, hope it gets done soon.
> 
> Nicho, sounds like you have a great vacation planned. Beautiful photos, amazing! I'm glad you found your yarn.
> 
> ...


Fires are nasty things aren't they. And worrying for those near them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that Don was not able to have his bronchoscopy done today, but I understand when a shipment for a vital piece of equipment doesn't arrive on time. I am hoping we will hear good news on the results for him tomorrow. Prayers continue.
> Good news on the ACLS..it is done and passed. Now have BLS and PALS next week, then should not have to do that again for 2 years.
> Rain all day today, really heavy in SLC and especially as we went around Point of the Mountain, where the Utah valley goes around the mountain and into Salt Lake Valley. There was much construction (always the case in Utah in the summer) and difficulty with visualization going, but better on the way home.


Glad that one is down and passed. Some pressure off you now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Is summer though so will be a bit limited. I have knitted a pair of baby socks already! They told us the night before my birthday so I knitted up a quick pair to give them the next day as I knew I was seeing them. But nothing else yet.
> Did discuss a bit what to do. She will think more. I will do a nice lace blanket but not sure what else yet.
> Asked her about lace ones- and the policy here is blankets with holes in them. They are more concerned with babies getting under the blankets and not being able to breath than with the lesser chance of getting little fingers caught in the holes. The holes allow air through unlike solid blankets. And if anyone should know it is Vicky!


 Of course summer I wasn't thinking straight early this morning . I agree with Vicky and there are some lovely patterns out there for baby shawls and blankets . I saw one over on pictures made just of all light airy swirls which was very unusual it looked very pretty . You could knit some little toys or mobiles . I think I might just do some of these projects myself now that I've mentioned them . Thanks Margaret 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Glad that one is down and passed. Some pressure off you now.


Well done Joyce nearly there 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Congratulations on joining the grandma club xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marþina, this is my version of a crochet bag. Xx

ps covered washers included x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Joy - Hoping everything goes well with Don's procedure, and that it actually gets done soon! A pity you can't be there, but if you are needed for other family, that's the way it goes. {{{hugs}}}


I hope they go ahead with the procedure today and that all goes well and that you can soon get Don home where he belongs 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Heater in my room goes on when temps are forcast to drop below 12C and air goes on over 30C


Heather I hope you get settled in your new home soon and that you finally get some peace and time to yourself. Just to do what you want without having to think of everybody else . Even if it is only for a while each day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everybody , and yes husband did manage to get to wedding . We were the first to leave though as he really was feeling awful by then but we has a lovely time . 

Bonnie I hope your son stays safe and they get them fires under control soon 

Lovely bag Josephine . Could have done with something like that yesterday 
Sonja


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad you found your special yarns...I, too, would be upset at not being able to find them. Your travel plans sound wonderful....just sad that you won't make it to the KAP - and I'm no where near the two areas that are in your travel plans...sure was hoping to meet you. You'll have a blast though.


I'm disappointed about missing the KAP too. There are so many of you I won't get to meet now. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: But excited that I will get to meet some of my TP friends. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Breath taking!


Re photos of Vivid in Sydney. Hoping to get in to the city at the weekend to see for ourselves.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for finding your yarn. it sounds like a lovely trip - we will miss not seeing you at the kap. hope you are enjoying your retirement. --- sam
> 
> Excited about our plans for this trip but I'm disappointed about missing meeting all of you at the KAP. Maybe another year!
> 
> As to your question about seeing an opera at the Opera House - no, I haven't! We have been to the ballet a few times and a music concert but never opera. DH is not keen but I should take myself. I love the drama of opera. Did you know that the acoustics are not fantastic there? Such a spectacular building but people are always complaining about the sound there. Not such a problem at the ballet! But if I were a tourist in Sydney, a show at the Opera House would be on my to do list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Of course summer I wasn't thinking straight early this morning . I agree with Vicky and there are some lovely patterns out there for baby shawls and blankets . I saw one over on pictures made just of all light airy swirls which was very unusual it looked very pretty . You could knit some little toys or mobiles . I think I might just do some of these projects myself now that I've mentioned them . Thanks Margaret 😄
> Sonja


I'm thinking of some Gypseycream animals. Mobiles are worth thinking about. And some toys for here as well. Got me thinking of other ideas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hope everything works out for your DS and his girlfriend, sometimes it takes 'tough love' to motivate them, but I agree with you I don't think I could stop speaking to them....anyway you need to always keep the lines of communication open....IMHO.


Re Puplover.... Ditto and I agree


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Congratulations! Don't blame you for being excited. She is such a precious little bundle. Enjoy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah for finding your yarn. it sounds like a lovely trip - we will miss not seeing you at the kap. hope you are enjoying your retirement. --- sam
> ...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Wonderful news. I'm excited for you! Will be a lovely Christmas present!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Re photos of Vivid in Sydney. Hoping to get in to the city at the weekend to see for ourselves.


They sure look worth seeing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Congratulations! Waiting to tell the news is the worst bit!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't think I ever got further than the toilets! And felt sea sick in them (they aren't straight but curved lines to represent waves. A little too successfully IMHO)


That's too funny! Apparently the tour that takes you behind the scenes and under the stage is really good. Haven't done that either. That's what happens when you live in Sydney. I should start acting like a tourist to see what I have been missing all these years!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wonderful news. I'm excited for you! Will be a lovely Christmas present!


But at least I know this one will arrive for Christmas- unlike Vicky. She also knows that she will have a baby for her 30th as it is the 23rd. She hadn't been thinking of doing much, but now knows she won't.
I'm certainly very excited.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everybody , and yes husband did manage to get to wedding . We were the first to leave though as he really was feeling awful by then but we has a lovely time .
> 
> Bonnie I hope your son stays safe and they get them fires under control soon
> 
> ...


They are really easy to make, let me know if you want me to tell you how. X


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations! Waiting to tell the news is the worst bit!


Isn't it just! Maryanne still can't put it on Facebook. They haven't been able to make contact with someone who could find it out through Facebook but she figured that KP was safe!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am one unhappy person. I have had a major sort through in the bedroom with the trash saks, I have found my iron which is good- but I cannot find the box of knitting books that has amongst others my Alice Starmore book, and my heirloom copy of Gladys Thompson's Guernsey patterns. I am really fed up about this. I will keep sorting through but feel quite dispirited.


Know the feeling, haven't found some important things since I got here, know they are here somewhere but not able to find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> That's too funny! Apparently the tour that takes you behind the scenes and under the stage is really good. Haven't done that either. That's what happens when you live in Sydney. I should start acting like a tourist to see what I have been missing all these years!


Maybe I should come over sometime and we could do the tourist bit together!
I know I have troubles thinking of what to tell people to do when they ask- I never come to Adelaide as a tourist!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that Don was not able to have his bronchoscopy done today, but I understand when a shipment for a vital piece of equipment doesn't arrive on time. I am hoping we will hear good news on the results for him tomorrow. Prayers continue.
> Good news on the ACLS..it is done and passed. Now have BLS and PALS next week, then should not have to do that again for 2 years.
> Rain all day today, really heavy in SLC and especially as we went around Point of the Mountain, where the Utah valley goes around the mountain and into Salt Lake Valley. There was much construction (always the case in Utah in the summer) and difficulty with visualization going, but better on the way home.


Congratulations!!! Well done and hopefully the rest of them will have the same result.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> My daughter lives within walking distance of Steven Be's. It's downright dangerous!! For anyone who visits the Twin Cities, I would also recommend The Yarnery on Grand Avenue in St. Paul.


I hope to get there someday.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe I should come over sometime and we could do the tourist bit together!
> I know I have troubles thinking of what to tell people to do when they ask- I never come to Adelaide as a tourist!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's a good idea!

And now goodnight from me. I'm off to do some knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news...all is well and I'm sure you can't wait to go do some introducing of yourselves and getting in some cuddles. What a bright way too start the day!! Congratulations all around!! Lovely little lass!



KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


Oh wow, you found us! I am so so glad that you are a lot better. We have been VERY worried about you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I've just started my bucket list - see what you think. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purewow.com/travel/Travel-to-the-Happiest-Places-in-the-World?utm_medium=email&utm_source=national&utm_campaign=Best_of_Web_5_26_2015_05_26&utm_content=null_editorial


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I see NZ and Australia are on there. Let me know when and I will put the kettle on. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The tradition here in Scotland was always to deliver the gifts to the couple before the wedding (although in the rest of the UK I think they, like you, brought their gift to the ceremony) but I have noticed now that more people seem to be turning up with gifts on the day. Of course the 'wedding list' (where you can order from their gift list, usually on-line) has changed things too. We also used to have a Show of Presents where people visited the bride-to-be's home to look at all the gifts, have a cup of tea, etc and a blether (chat), but that tradition seems to have gone now. The bridesmaids and the bride would show people around pointing out the gifts and who had bought them. You always put up your ironing board as it was good for sitting other gifts on, and you stuck any cards with money in them to a ribbon hanging on the back of a door.....although it was considered polite not to announce the amount!


It was our custom too to send the gifts to the couple ahead of the wedding date -- usually to the bride's parents homes, but that changed quite a bit when couples had their own places before the wedding. It was meant to allow the bride and groom to leave immediately after the ceremony for their honeymoon without having to deal with transporting the gifts. Monetary presents were about the only gifts given at the ceremony and they were usually put in one decorated box that someone was in charge of securing. We generally give a gift for the shower that's off the bridal registry and then given money at the wedding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Wow our KAP baby group is growing. Congratulations to you all -- I'm so excited for you and David (and Vicky). As much as you anticipate the joy of being a grandparent, it's still more than you can ever imagine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Woke up this morning (surprising that!) decided to stay in bed until the news and then get up. Just as I was thinking must get up I heard the DJ introduce a guest speaker- it was my brother! So jumped up, woke up MAryanne- who needed to get up anyway as we were going out in an hour) and rang my Mum. He wokes for my local Council and was talking about our Paklands so a double reason for me to listen. 
Adelaide was designed to be surrounded by Parklands, and these are still largely intact. I willl try to add a map of Adelaide that shows this. The almost square section is one mile each side and you can see how it is surronded by green almost all around. Well my borthers job includes responsibilty for these and he was talking about them and their uniquenss in Austrlaia. They contain some rare wildlife such as a species of butterfly which rely on a specific ant to keep the alive (can't remember the details).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My son got married today and despite a problem with my hair and husband being unwell , it went really well . The sun shone and I managed not to cry and it was a really happy day . For all you history buffs out there the church they got married in was St Cuthberts and it originates from the 12century and Captain James Cook was baptised there . It's a beautiful old church inside and out
> Sonja


Aaw, congratulations to them. I am glad it went well despite DH being unwell.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woke up this morning (surprising that!) decided to stay in bed until the news and then get up. Just as I was thinking must get up I heard the DJ introduce a guest speaker- it was my brother! So jumped up, woke up MAryanne- who needed to get up anyway as we were going out in an hour) and rang my Mum. He wokes for my local Council and was talking about our Paklands so a double reason for me to listen.
> Adelaide was designed to be surrounded by Parklands, and these are still largely intact. I willl try to add a map of Adelaide that shows this. The almost square section is one mile each side and you can see how it is surronded by green almost all around. Well my borthers job includes responsibilty for these and he was talking about them and their uniquenss in Austrlaia. They contain some rare wildlife such as a species of butterfly which rely on a specific ant to keep the alive (can't remember the details).


What a thrill.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations on a beautiful granddaughter. How fun to be a grandmother!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Congratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry Dons procedure was postponed, hope it gets done soon.
> 
> Nicho, sounds like you have a great vacation planned. Beautiful photos, amazing! I'm glad you found your yarn.
> 
> ...


Oh golly, I hope they can get that fire under control. Terribly scarey but surely they will evacuate in plenty of time if need be?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Oh Kate, she is ADORABLE !! Congratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


OH WOW!!! Yay, Congratulations I am so excited for you. You know how I felt at first and now I just LOVE being a Nana.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Denise I am so excited about you heading south on your trip to the states! Atlanta is only about 65 miles from me (depending on wherre in Atlanta) and I would love to meet up with you! Please keep e posted! I'm going to PM you my email address and phone number. 


nicho said:


> Hello dear friends from Denise in a sunny but chilly Sydney. It's still early morning here so it will end up being a lovely warm day.
> 
> So much has been happening and I have just skimmed the news so am not able to comment on everything. I should be more organised and take notes...but I fail on that point!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Can't imagine stringing all those lights.


nicho said:


> Back again! Wanted to share some photos from Vivid, a light festival where buildings around the city and in some suburbs are transformed with spectacular lights every night for several weeks. Not my photos unfortunately, but shared from Vivid's facebook page. Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heather I will be so happy for you once you get in your own space. Less stress for sure! Praying this move goes smoothly for you.


busyworkerbee said:


> boy will I be glad when DSF and DM move out. I have just been blamed for an overly high power bill. This house has solar panels so I should have been able to use the dryer during the day without an issue or costing anything.
> 
> Then I started thinking, there is a huge tv in front lounge, another almost as big in rear living area, both of which are run constantly of an afternoon and night with the front one running all day if DM is home. There is another smaller one and a lcd monitor running constantly for around 16 to 18 hours a day, neither of which I use. What I think has the bill up through the roof is the multiple split air cons that are run every night. 4 are run every night with one run only on coldest night. Perhaps DSF should look at his own usage before blasting me over this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frustrating that the equipment has been an issue in getting this test done. Continuing to pray for Don andf for you. I also know you must feel frustrated at not being able to be there today due to babysitting responsibilities. God bless you Joy.


jheiens said:


> Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered.
> 
> If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see. Sadly, I will be responsible for children who cannot be left alone nor is it advisable to take GGD with me to the hospital. She was there briefly this morning, and was a royal pain. I will not subject Don, the staff, nor the child to spending several hours there waiting for the procedure to be over and to sit with him while he comes out of the anesthesia. Susan will stop in between appointments or Ben (DSIL) will check in with him. Those are the only options and we may still be postponed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes they did put a smile on my face; then I pictured Sydney in one and really cracked up! Thanks Sam!



thewren said:


> calling all dog lovers. you have to check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/26/dogs-in-bikinis-youre-welcome_n_7343098.html?ncid=newsltushpmg00000003


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL!


thewren said:


> guys - I know we have head a lot of blonde jokes but this takes the cake. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/beauty-brains-mercedes-benz.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is beautiful! What a headful of dark hair also. Glad everyone is well. Can't wait to hear the name selected.


KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OH WOW!!! Yay, Congratulations I am so excited for you. You know how I felt at first and now I just LOVE being a Nana.


At least I don't have the hassles and concerns you did or that Dawn is facing so I can just enjoy it. And she was saying today that they don't want to have grandparents as major care givers- they want us to be able to be grandparents. David not keen on this- he wants as much time as he can with the baby! Vicky laughed when I said that and said he would like to open a family day care for the baby. She knows her Daddy. (and her Mummy actually- she knew I wouldn't want that type of commitment!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least I don't have the hassles and concerns you did or that Dawn is facing so I can just enjoy it. And she was saying today that they don't want to have grandparents as major care givers- they want us to be able to be grandparents. David not keen on this- he wants as much time as he can with the baby! Vicky laughed when I said that and said he would like to open a family day care for the baby. She knows her Daddy.


Thank goodness you dont have those hassles! David sounds just a "little" over excited!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the upcoming event! I just know you will be a top notch grandma. How exciting!


darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Josephine I am always so amazed at your talents; the buttos, the bag, etc. You are such an accomplished individual.



PurpleFi said:


> Marþina, this is my version of a crochet bag. Xx
> 
> ps covered washers included x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Back again! Wanted to share some photos from Vivid, a light festival where buildings around the city and in some suburbs are transformed with spectacular lights every night for several weeks. Not my photos unfortunately, but shared from Vivid's facebook page. Enjoy!


Thank you so much for the wonderful photos. Lovely to see something so beautiful this early morning!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just a quick update on Don: Another day, another postponement of the bronchoscopy. Finally learned the reason, though; a necessary piece of equipment for the procedure has been on order for overnight delivery ever since last Thursday. Unfortunately, it has still not been delivered.
> 
> If they do the exam and cannot get the answers needed because this one piece is missing, the doctor and hospital cannot do the test over and charge for it again. Insurance will not pay for doing it twice. So, he is on the schedule for again tomorrow. We shall see. Sadly, I will be responsible for children who cannot be left alone nor is it advisable to take GGD with me to the hospital. She was there briefly this morning, and was a royal pain. I will not subject Don, the staff, nor the child to spending several hours there waiting for the procedure to be over and to sit with him while he comes out of the anesthesia. Susan will stop in between appointments or Ben (DSIL) will check in with him. Those are the only options and we may still be postponed.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for the delay. And you have even more responsibility!
You and Don are in my prayers.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P33 and time for a shower. Night all.

Wishes sent to the angels for all who need help.

Edit - back for one minute for a happy event.
Queensland won the first game in the 2016 State of Origin Series. We beat NSW by 1 point to win.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> guys - I know we have head a lot of blonde jokes but this takes the cake. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/beauty-brains-mercedes-benz.htm?utm_source=nl


Thanks, Sam. That was priceless. When my nephew, who is now in his 30's, was about 12 years old, I'd pick him up for a day out and we'd end up telling blonde jokes!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie, I'll be praying for your son's safety. I know you're worried about him. That's so scary.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Welcome to the world, little one!! Oh, Kate, she's absolutely beautiful. And you have several days to get cuddles before leaving on your cruise.
She surely timed her arrival well!!
Congratulations to the parents and you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Congratulations!!! I know you'll make a wonderful grandma!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


How lovely. Maybe they were worried she would lose the s somewhere along the line. Even withthe good ultrasounds of today you still hear of mistakes being made. I like the idea of having ht name chosen, but some people want to wait until they know the child first to make sure the name matches. But somehow continueing to say the baby just doesn't seem right once it has arrived.
Vicky is not planning on finding out- gives instructions that she is warned so she can look away- she will be able to tell if she sees the area.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


I know everyone is glad everything went well and it's all over. But a new way of life beginning for sure!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


She is beautiful! Congratulations to you and your son and DIL.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Margret, How wonderful for you! Congratulations to you and the parents -to - be. How will this affect her medical studies?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Margret, How wonderful for you! Congratulations to you and the parents -to - be. How will this affect her medical studies?


Her last major exam is July. And if she passes that it is just time until she makes up a total of about 6 years- although she plans a sub-specialty which will require yet more time. But less exams and not as bad as the one she passed earlier and the one coming. She will take paid maternity leave and then see how she feels about going back full-time. But it is likely that she can go part-time if she chooses to. She is hoping to finish extra studies she is doing while on maternity leave. But this of course depends on how co-operative a little baby is!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


What a joy.....I'll bet they're all tired and hospitals aren't known as good places to get good sleep. Beautiful baby girl and what a joy for the parents and grandparents.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!!
> 
> And she is breathtakingly beautiful! Congratulations to you, daughter and family. What a lovely good news to start my day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I just got to say some one wasn't listening to our chatter right all this talk of babies arriving and on the way and the advert underneath it all says 
" Problem conceiving male fertility supplements ". &#128516;


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December.


Congratulations grandma-to-be! It's the best!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


Lovely, lovely photos, such a happy Mum and Dad and grandma xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, sorry Dons procedure was postponed, hope it gets done soon.
> 
> Nicho, sounds like you have a great vacation planned. Beautiful photos, amazing! I'm glad you found your yarn.
> 
> ...


Keeping your DS, and the other workers at his plant, in my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good news on the ACLS..it is done and passed. Now have BLS and PALS next week, then should not have to do that again for 2 years.
> Rain all day today, really heavy in SLC and especially as we went around Point of the Mountain, where the Utah valley goes around the mountain and into Salt Lake Valley. There was much construction (always the case in Utah in the summer) and difficulty with visualization going, but better on the way home.


Congratulations on passing the ACLS. I am sure you will breeze thru the other two also. Glad you had a safe trip, even with the rain and construction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, I hope they can get that fire under control. Terribly scarey but surely they will evacuate in plenty of time if need be?


Yes, I'm sure they will.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Congratulations to the whole family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Many congratulations, all round!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Heater in my room goes on when temps are forcast to drop below 12C and air goes on over 30C


Mine is plugged in only if we are down to -3 or so. Don't have the option of heat control other than a fan in summer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's here!!! DS#2 just phoned a few minutes ago to say she (still no name! :roll: ) was born just before 4 this morning. Both mother and daughter are doing fine and we are off to see them in a couple of hours, so I should have pictures later. Oh, she was almost 8lbs in weight, the labour was only about 7hours and she was born on her due date! Can you tell I'm excited!!!! :lol: You lot are the first I've been able to tell as it's still only 6.23am here so I can't start texting for a while. TTYL.


Lovely girl. Glad mom and baby (and dad) are all doing well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're cruising the Western Mediterranean.


How wonderful. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Know the feeling, haven't found some important things since I got here, know they are here somewhere but not able to find.


It is a bummer, isn't it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Marþina, this is my version of a crochet bag. Xx
> 
> ps covered washers included x


Is this one of your projects? Nice bag.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, congratulations on the arrival of the beautiful baby girl. She's such a cooperative little thing to arrive so you can get cuddles before you are off on your cruise!
Here most wedding gifts are brought to the wedding & most have a gift opening the next day although recently some are skipping this. I was at a shower a couple of years ago that the girls who planned it were just going To have people come & bring gifts, serve lunch & get on with their party. One of the organizers was the daughter of a close friend so I told her the older ladies ( including me lol)would be quite upset if the gifts weren't opened & passed around as is the tradition. That seemed too much like grab & run for me!
Margaret, congratulations to you & family on the new baby.
Dawn, I hope all works out with your family & the new baby. I agree, I could never not speak to one of my boys.
Well, must get moving, have a great day, will talk later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


They look so happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


Looks like the gks love your beautiful garden. Every time I see yours, it makes me home sick for my old garden.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


Looks like fun!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Kate, on your new granddaughter. She certainly is beautiful. My babies had lots of black hair. The nurses even parted and combed DS #1's.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is this one of your projects? Nice bag.


Made this one years ago, but it is my favourite. Think l might do another one in cotton x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I understand they have a friend who is 84 and she travels everywhere alone. Maybe I should take a page out of her book and do the same.


My DH is 83 and we only travel together to see kids. But I travel with a friend's. I had been travelling alone to see family on East Coast.
I think I probably started going with friends with quilting retreats. I think starting with weekend is good start to learn about compatibility and your own level of flexibility and need for space.
Longest trips have been 10 day Buddhist retreats.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


Looks like they're having great fun! I know they love to come to your house!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


What does it feel like up there on cloud nine Kate ⛅☁
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


That's a lovely picture of your grandchildren Josephine Looks like they are having a fun time .your weather is a lot better than we have had up here It started to rain a couple of hours ago with thunder mixed in 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


You have a beautiful family. And you look like the perfect proud grandma!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


You have some cute gkids! Looks like they are having fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to the grandma and grandpa - it's loads of fun - and you can send them home when you are done with them. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just spent a lovely 1 1/2 hours with Vicky talking about pregnancy babies and related issues. YES I in a race with Dawn to see who is first. My first grandchild is due to arrive early December. I've been waiting for 6 weeks to be allowed to tell you all and finally got the go ahead this afternoon.
> I've been surprised at how excited I've been- I've never felt any great need to be a grandma but now I am really looking forward to it. And David is really excited- mind you he's wanted to be a grandfather for a very long time. When we were engaged I remember him watching a grandfather with his grandchild and commenting on how lovely it would be to be a grandfather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I never knit a holely blanket - thought it would leave in too much cold. is this the first child? --- sam



darowil said:


> Is summer though so will be a bit limited. I have knitted a pair of baby socks already! They told us the night before my birthday so I knitted up a quick pair to give them the next day as I knew I was seeing them. But nothing else yet.
> Did discuss a bit what to do. She will think more. I will do a nice lace blanket but not sure what else yet.
> Asked her about lace ones- and the policy here is blankets with holes in them. They are more concerned with babies getting under the blankets and not being able to breath than with the lesser chance of getting little fingers caught in the holes. The holes allow air through unlike solid blankets. And if anyone should know it is Vicky!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is a lot of crochet - very nice. ---- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Marþina, this is my version of a crochet bag. Xx
> 
> ps covered washers included x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad about the acoustics - it is a lovely building. the man that designed the opera house also designed the "experience music" building on the grounds of the seattle world's fair. not your average building for sure. --- sam



nicho said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah for finding your yarn. it sounds like a lovely trip - we will miss not seeing you at the kap. hope you are enjoying your retirement. --- sam
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Single digits inside the house. I won't be getting a lot of Knitting accomplished for a while! Daylight is only just appearing at 7 am., the sun won't be over the horizon for some time yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some mobiles done in crochet. --- sam

http://www.mooglyblog.com/crochet-mobiles-free-patterns/



darowil said:


> I'm thinking of some Gypseycream animals. Mobiles are worth thinking about. And some toys for here as well. Got me thinking of other ideas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't I wish - it would be a lovely trip. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I see NZ and Australia are on there. Let me know when and I will put the kettle on. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Single digits inside the house. I won't be getting a lot of Knitting accomplished for a while! Daylight is only just appearing at 7 am., the sun won't be over the horizon for some time yet.


That's cold Julie . I hope you are keeping warm 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I never knit a holely blanket - thought it would leave in too much cold. is this the first child? --- sam


How is your blanket coming along Sam have you finished it . I'm over halfway finished with the middle of mine but I still have to put a lace edge all round it and it doesn't help that I have just had to pull out the last row as I have just gone wrong. I have just finished knitting a baby short set were the short pattern was K1P1 rib all the way through and I've just done the same rib pattern in my blanket 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does the trolley loop - shown by a red line - surround the "downtown" area - and is the northern part mainly residential. and I only saw one mall. how big is Adelaide? --- sam



darowil said:


> Woke up this morning (surprising that!) decided to stay in bed until the news and then get up. Just as I was thinking must get up I heard the DJ introduce a guest speaker- it was my brother! So jumped up, woke up MAryanne- who needed to get up anyway as we were going out in an hour) and rang my Mum. He wokes for my local Council and was talking about our Paklands so a double reason for me to listen.
> Adelaide was designed to be surrounded by Parklands, and these are still largely intact. I willl try to add a map of Adelaide that shows this. The almost square section is one mile each side and you can see how it is surronded by green almost all around. Well my borthers job includes responsibilty for these and he was talking about them and their uniquenss in Austrlaia. They contain some rare wildlife such as a species of butterfly which rely on a specific ant to keep the alive (can't remember the details).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's cold Julie . I hope you are keeping warm
> Sonja


I am wearing track pants and woollens, but not sure how long my fingers will function. I have an application form for free insulation to fill in and post away- hope it will make a difference.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I loved the one with the bra on backwards. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes they did put a smile on my face; then I pictured Sydney in one and really cracked up! Thanks Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wearing track pants and woollens, but not sure how long my fingers will function. I have an application form for free insulation to fill in and post away- hope it will make a difference.


There was a government scheme for that here a few years ago where you could get that done for free or a small fee and I think nearly every house about got it done including us and it did make a difference 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures - the happy family - what a great picture - I'm surprised that grandma didn't try to sneak out the door with the baby. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just been down to see the new baby (wish they would hurry up with the name! :shock: I mean they knew it was a girl...!) and of course she's beautiful and what a head of black hair! I think she actually looks like her maternal grandad, who was delighted when I said that! We didn't stay long as both mum & dad were beginning to look tired...no surprise there, however I did get a good long cuddle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was a government scheme for that here a few years ago where you could get that done for free or a small fee and I think nearly every house about got it done including us and it did make a difference
> Sonja


We have to qualify for the so-called community services card, to be eligible- so it is designed for lower income families. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, congratulations, what a beautiful wee one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my doctor took her baby home without a name - took them about six weeks to decide. --- sam
'


darowil said:


> How lovely. Maybe they were worried she would lose the s somewhere along the line. Even withthe good ultrasounds of today you still hear of mistakes being made. I like the idea of having ht name chosen, but some people want to wait until they know the child first to make sure the name matches. But somehow continueing to say the baby just doesn't seem right once it has arrived.
> Vicky is not planning on finding out- gives instructions that she is warned so she can look away- she will be able to tell if she sees the area.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny Sonja - love those pop up ads. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I just got to say some one wasn't listening to our chatter right all this talk of babies arriving and on the way and the advert underneath it all says
> " Problem conceiving male fertility supplements ". 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute picture Josephine - the pond looks wonderful. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have to qualify for the so-called community services card, to be eligible- so it is designed for lower income families. :thumbup:


Here if you were on low income it was free otherwise you had to pay but it was a lot cheaper to pay through this scheme than if you just got a contractor in yourself


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here if you were on low income it was free otherwise you had to pay but it was a lot cheaper to pay through this scheme than if you just got a contractor in yourself


The manufacturers and installers must have been glad for the work. They are targeting the lower decile suburbs here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have about six inches to go - need to finish it by 12 june - think they will be here for Alexis's graduation party - if not - they will surely be at her sister Rebecca's graduation party. so I keep plugging along. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> How is your blanket coming along Sam have you finished it . I'm over halfway finished with the middle of mine but I still have to put a lace edge all round it and it doesn't help that I have just had to pull out the last row as I have just gone wrong. I have just finished knitting a baby short set were the short pattern was K1P1 rib all the way through and I've just done the same rib pattern in my blanket
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's cold Julie . I hope you are keeping warm
> Sonja


Lovely little set you've put as your avatar!! I know some moms will love these sweet little sets you've made.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I have about six inches to go - need to finish it by 12 june - think they will be here for Alexis's graduation party - if not - they will surely be at her sister Rebecca's graduation party. so I keep plugging along. --- sam


You are definitely going to be finished before me then . I think I will be still knitting mine this time next year . Considering I thought it would be a quick knit but it's so boring 😴
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Lovely little set you've put as your avatar!! I know some moms will love these sweet little sets you've made.
> Junek


Thank you June the little shrug is just a basic rectangle shape that was so easy to knit . My kind of knitting 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here if you were on low income it was free otherwise you had to pay but it was a lot cheaper to pay through this scheme than if you just got a contractor in yourself


We've always made sure we have insulation and have put some more in whenever we've replaced a roof or walls because it makes such a difference. There are programs here for the low income folks to get assistance and for others there are some tax breaks when filing income tax.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wearing track pants and woollens, but not sure how long my fingers will function. I have an application form for free insulation to fill in and post away- hope it will make a difference.


Do you have a microwave? If so, put some regular rice in a sock and warm it for 1 minute. Snuggle it to warm you and your hands. Or fill a bottle with warm water to do the same. Think heating pad or hot water bottle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a microwave? If so, put some regular rice in a sock and warm it for 1 minute. Snuggle it to warm you and your hands. Or fill a bottle with warm water to do the same. Think heating pad or hot water bottle.


Good idea, thanks, Tami!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Marþina, this is my version of a crochet bag. Xx
> 
> ps covered washers included x


I imagined something like that being your style. But the one yesterday was a starting point for someone new, I thought. Not a lot of people have as much imagination as you do. Or as someone said to me"you do crazy things". Never did figure out if she meant it as a compliment But I took it that way. Will you be at Ally Pally this year?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Her last major exam is July. And if she passes that it is just time until she makes up a total of about 6 years- although she plans a sub-specialty which will require yet more time. But less exams and not as bad as the one she passed earlier and the one coming. She will take paid maternity leave and then see how she feels about going back full-time. But it is likely that she can go part-time if she chooses to. She is hoping to finish extra studies she is doing while on maternity leave. But this of course depends on how co-operative a little baby is!


David will give her study breaks if she needs them! Congratulations to both of you and to Aunt Maryanne.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wearing track pants and woollens, but not sure how long my fingers will function. I have an application form for free insulation to fill in and post away- hope it will make a difference.


That should help keep warmer in winter & cooler in summer too. It's great there is a grant program.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea, thanks, Tami!


Can you tell I'm a freeze baby? :lol: I quite often put a heat pack in the microwave. I use field corn instead of the regular rice, as I don't like the way the rice smells, and you can use buckwheat hulls or cherry pits also. I sew a fabric bag for mine. I use a large one that I have sewn channels in so that the corn stays in place instead of all sliding to the bottom of the "bag" for my back. You can also freeze them for ice packs, or summer cooling.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> my doctor took her baby home without a name - took them about six weeks to decide. --- sam
> '


Here children must be named before they leave the hospital as some would never get a name if they let them go.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate...Congratulations on the arrival of your precious grand daughter. Luke will enjoy meeting her as well. 

Bonnie...Sorry to hear the wildfire continues to spread. I will pray for the safety of your son and his coworkers.

Flyt1...Congratulations on the successful passing of your 1st test. I will continue to pray for you to do well on the others.

Ohio Joy...Sorry to hear of the ongoing wait Don is enduring for this test. I hope he continues to get stronger and healthier every day. 

Nicho...We will miss you at KAP, but do hope you will get to have some mini get togethers with KTP family while you are visiting. 

Tomorrow will be some Matthew and mom time which I am looking forward to. I need to get him a shirt to wear to the wedding. I have enjoyed hearing the traditions of gifting wedding gifts throughout the world. Matthew was quite untraditional as he unwrapped the gift to show the groom and his family. Fortunately, the family understand Matthew's uniqueness and nobody took offense to his ways. The groom wrapped it up to take to the bride so she will get to unwrap it. Matthew's wedding card is not traditional either as he had cards made of the bird drawing and that was the wedding card he used to gift the drawing. The bride and groom did receive a set of bird cards as well. Truly a gift from the heart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That should help keep warmer in winter & cooler in summer too. It's great there is a grant program.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you tell I'm a freeze baby? :lol: I quite often put a heat pack in the microwave. I use field corn instead of the regular rice, as I don't like the way the rice smells, and you can use buckwheat hulls or cherry pits also. I sew a fabric bag for mine. I use a large one that I have sewn channels in so that the corn stays in place instead of all sliding to the bottom of the "bag" for my back. You can also freeze them for ice packs, or summer cooling.


ALL good ideas!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> I imagined something like that being your style. But the one yesterday was a starting point for someone new, I thought. Not a lot of people have as much imagination as you do. Or as someone said to me"you do crazy things". Never did figure out if she meant it as a compliment But I took it that way. Will you be at Ally Pally this year?


Sounds like my daughter when she was young, she used to introduce me to her friends by saying, this is my mum, she's not normal! Haven't thought sbout Ally Pally yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I imagined something like that being your style. But the one yesterday was a starting point for someone new, I thought. Not a lot of people have as much imagination as you do. Or as someone said to me"you do crazy things". Never did figure out if she meant it as a compliment But I took it that way. Will you be at Ally Pally this year?


Can you point me in the direction of the one you saw yesterday, Martina?

And, Josephine, can you post directions for yours, please?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kate...Congratulations on the arrival of your precious grand daughter. Luke will enjoy meeting her as well.
> 
> Bonnie...Sorry to hear the wildfire continues to spread. I will pray for the safety of your son and his coworkers.
> 
> ...


And wedding gifts to be treasured! Matthew is so thoughtful!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kate...Congratulations on the arrival of your precious grand daughter. Luke will enjoy meeting her as well.
> 
> Bonnie...Sorry to hear the wildfire continues to spread. I will pray for the safety of your son and his coworkers.
> 
> ...


Matthew is a very thoughtful, caring young man!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Here's one for you Sam, it cropped up on my facebook page

http//thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/orange-vinegar-all-purpose-cleaner

You might have to copy and paste to get to it.

This is a recipe for an All Natural Orange Vinegar All Purpose Cleaner.

Simply add citrus peels to jar

Cover with vinegar and seal

Let sit for 2 weeks

Strain and dilute 1:1 with water

Use as an all purpose cleaner.

Setting this up later, after raiding navel oranges from tree and will see how it goes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the one you saw yesterday, Martina?
> 
> And, Josephine, can you post directions for yours, please?


It was under main topics on the digest two days ago titled anyone crochet a bag like this, or similar title.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, have you got some fingerless gloves to help your hands stay warmer? Also wearing a scarf indoors can help. I do hope you are able to get help with your heating.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here's one for you Sam, it cropped up on my facebook page
> 
> http//thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/orange-vinegar-all-purpose-cleaner
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> It was under main topics on the digest two days ago titled anyone crochet a bag like this, or similar title.


Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, have you got some fingerless gloves to help your hands stay warmer? Also wearing a scarf indoors can help. I do hope you are able to get help with your heating.


I have lots that I have knitted- in colours to go with different outfits! I like cowls in preference to a scarf, and have a growing collection of those. It is partly that the new house is more expensive- and there is a bill I am paying off, plus the advance for my teeth- that won't be finished till the end of the year. I just can't afford to heat. but the sun does shine in for much of the day- when it is sunny- so it makes it feel warmer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just got to say some one wasn't listening to our chatter right all this talk of babies arriving and on the way and the advert underneath it all says
> " Problem conceiving male fertility supplements ". 😄


One of the topics I was looking at last night was Photo Boob about mistakes in taking photos and also talking about terminology including photo bomb. And this morning I have an ad for a travel insurance starting with photo bomb is not the worst hting that can happen to you. Not connected to what I have looked at this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good after frkm a lovel summers afternoon in my garden. The famoly have been over for lunch and then the gks tried to count the tadpoles


Counting tadpoles sounds like a task that could occupy them for a long time- or get them very frustrated. They don't still very long (tadpoles that is though I guess it could apply to DGKs as well)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I never knit a holely blanket - thought it would leave in too much cold. is this the first child? --- sam


Yes first child for them and first grandchild for David and me. (David and I sounds better but I was taught that the one that fits for just you is the right one and therefore me as I certainly wouldn't say first one for I.)
Holey blankets are actually meant to be warmer- the holes hold in the body heat somehow. Don't think it would work in the wind though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here are some mobiles done in crochet. --- sam
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/crochet-mobiles-free-patterns/


There are some nice ones there Thanks Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> does the trolley loop - shown by a red line - surround the "downtown" area - and is the northern part mainly residential. and I only saw one mall. how big is Adelaide? --- sam


The central part is only a square mile (the parklands mark this square mile with North Tce marking the ege. The area the bus is marked as running is the main business area. Inthis area we only have one main mall, although down in the south west there ithe central markets (mainly fruit and veggies) but also CHina Town is here and there is a small mall there as well. The market is just under the red line between Grote and Gouger Streets.
The bus route represented by the red line has been extended and now covers most of the area on the map including North Adelaide (this is a free route). I actually rarely use it (I live down in the bottom left hand corner) so walk most places I want to go within the city. If I am going anyfurther than the Adleaide Oval I might use the bus- at least one way but would likely be lazy and take the car.
North Adelaide is mainly residential but the southern section is as well.
As well as the Parklands the 5 squares you can see are also predominantly open green space. So Adleaide itself is a lovely place to walk around.Never need to walk far to be able to find a green space to sit in-even if you are still surronded by buildings and cars.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My aunt was 3 years old before she was named. They refered to her as Baby girl until one day she was on the porch with her mother and swallowed a thimble and was choking. A neighbor woman rushed up and used a bodkin and pulled the thimble out of her throat. My aunt was then named after the woman....Matilda. I always thought it strange tht they waited so long to name her and she always felt some resentment for having been nameless for so long.



thewren said:


> my doctor took her baby home without a name - took them about six weeks to decide. --- sam
> '


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> David will give her study breaks if she needs them! Congratulations to both of you and to Aunt Maryanne.


And Aunty Maryanne is very excited indeed. She keeps suddenly piping up with 'sisters having a baby' or 'I'm going to be an aunty'.
Tomorrow we are going to walk into Rundle Mall (The Mall Sam mentioned) to buy her some yarn so she can start knitting somthing for her niece or nephew. I'm not buying yarn yet- I have plenty and will wait until I know what I need for the special items.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here children must be named before they leave the hospital as some would never get a name if they let them go.


We have 60 days in which to register the birth and a name is needed then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My aunt was 3 years old before she was named. They refered to her as Baby girl until one day she was on the porch with her mother and swallowed a thimble and was choking. A neighbor woman rushed up and used a bodkin and pulled the thimble out of her throat. My aunt was then named after the woman....Matilda. I always thought it strange tht they waited so long to name her and she always felt some resentment for having been nameless for so long.


A three year old is old enough to know that they don't have a name- and even if it doesn't bother them then they will remember. Whereas a 6 week old wouldn't be bothered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I had better get ready to go to my knitting group which started out as a KP group but which has grown- and looks like outgrowing its current meeting place as place.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, what a lovely baby! And Margaret! Congratulations! How wonderful that you both are close by to give them snuggles.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How frustrating that the equipment has been an issue in getting this test done. Continuing to pray for Don andf for you. I also know you must feel frustrated at not being able to be there today due to babysitting responsibilities. God bless you Joy.


Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.

Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.

Don expects to be released from hospital tomorrow as 2 of 3 doctors have done so already. But nothing has been shared regarding the path reports yet.

I seriously do not look forward to providing child care five days a week for the next 13 or so weeks. I'm too used to Tim and his quiet needs and ways. An active 5 yo with a highly elevated impression of her rights and obligations regarding sharing her wide-ranging knowledge and wisdom to those adults who are so lacking in both of those areas will surely bring one or both of us a good deal of stress this summer. lol

Some of that stress will no doubt be relieved when Don gets home and things return more nearly to our normal.

Love to you all and thanks for all the prayers and healing wishes,

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

S


jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> 
> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.
> 
> ...


I so hope and pray that all the test come out fine. You have a lot on our plate . You are all in my thoughts.
Kate, she is a beauty for sure. 
Margaret congrats on your great news.
Purplefi, I love all your work, your talent is so fun to see. And love seeing the pictures of the grandkids and the gardens.
So glad to be back, still behind, but will get all caught up I am sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> 
> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.
> 
> ...


Those little ones can really be challenging. Hoping and praying that it all works out for you, Don and everyone else.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations to the new parents, the parents-to-be, and to the loving grandparents and those who will be such fairly soon. As Sam has said, it is lovely to be able to send them home at some point--no matter how much you love them.

I would not deliberately defy a parent's training ideals but there are still ''house rules'' at Nana's and while you are here you will learn to live by and with them--even if your parents are on the premises. The rules may be minimal but they will make your life and mine so much more peaceful and less drama-filled if you abide by them as far as your maturity enables you to do so.

Off my soapbox and on to dinner menu: The weather has been rather warm and muggy. Rain was expected most of the day but had not appeared before I closed the drapes and curtains. However, I decided to serve a very large chef's salad for dinner. (Tim opted for pasta and marinara sauce with raw vegetables on the side as he doesn't manage salads.) Made a vanilla cheese cake from scratch. It's been a while since I did so. Unfortunately, I mis-remembered the amount of butter in the crumb crust and the excess melted and ran out all over the bottom of the oven which I had to clean up before I forgot and turned the oven on next. (I forget to think of a baking sheet under it.) Just knew I still had frozen blueberries in the chest freezer to sauce it, but I was wrong. So I melted/softened some cherry jam from the pantry and used it. Absolutely delicious dessert. Wish you all could have joined us!

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Congratulations to the new parents, the parents-to-be, and to the loving grandparents and those who will be such fairly soon. As Sam has said, it is lovely to be able to send them home at some point--no matter how much you love them.
> 
> I would not deliberately defy a parent's training ideals but there are still ''house rules'' at Nana's and while you are here you will learn to live by and with them--even if your parents are on the premises. The rules may be minimal but they will make your life and mine so much more peaceful and less drama-filled if you abide by them as far as your maturity enables you to do so.
> 
> ...


Sounds fabulous!!

We have house rules here too....and the grandkids learn them quite well (eventually...after some testing) and tell their parents what the rules are. Same ones our kids had when they lived here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> 
> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that Don finally had the procedure done today, and hope that the answers come soon, with good news. Good luck with DGGD. Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Congratulations to the new parents, the parents-to-be, and to the loving grandparents and those who will be such fairly soon. As Sam has said, it is lovely to be able to send them home at some point--no matter how much you love them.
> 
> I would not deliberately defy a parent's training ideals but there are still ''house rules'' at Nana's and while you are here you will learn to live by and with them--even if your parents are on the premises. The rules may be minimal but they will make your life and mine so much more peaceful and less drama-filled if you abide by them as far as your maturity enables you to do so.
> 
> ...


Joy, we have the same rules here. Mom and Dad here or not. Your cheese cake sounds delicious! We have had rain here several times since 6 pm. Just a little thunder and lightening,nothing serious, though it got pretty dark a few times. The worst of it went around us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> My DH is 83 and we only travel together to see kids. But I travel with a friend's. I had been travelling alone to see family on East Coast.
> I think I probably started going with friends with quilting retreats. I think starting with weekend is good start to learn about compatibility and your own level of flexibility and need for space.
> Longest trips have been 10 day Buddhist retreats.


I would be flexible except for my dog and cat. I'd have to board them if I was going away for any length of time. It's been a long time since I've gone on a vacation alone. Now that I live in a complex of 36 homes, I might meet some compatible friends who would also like to travel.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

We have some very dark clouds tonight, not sure what it is going to do.
The cheesecake sounds wonderful!! Made a new recipe for a rhubarb cream cake this weekend and it was so easy and we really liked it.
Didn't sleep at all last night, the darn pain in my feet is back and so called and will go in for more cortisone shots in two weeks. So since I wasn't on the schedule for work today I didn't go in and they were covered anyway. I ended up sleeping most of the day to make up for last night.
Tomorrow will do errands then will leave for the lake and lots of work. Digging out dead bushes and replanting with plants insteads. Slow going but will get done. Love being outside and working but can tell not as young as used to be.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

There's about 4 recipes here I like!!! Thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Liz, maybe you could also trade pet care with a neighbor. I once had a neighbor who looked after our dog on occasion, and in return, I took care of her cats when she was out of town.

Sending positive thoughts for Don.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm doing a mistake rib stitch so it isn't quite as boring. I will be glad when it is finished though. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You are definitely going to be finished before me then . I think I will be still knitting mine this time next year . Considering I thought it would be a quick knit but it's so boring 😴
> Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today.
> 
> Don expects to be released from hospital tomorrow as 2 of 3 doctors have done so already. But nothing has been shared regarding the path reports yet.
> 
> ...


 Glad that Don's tests have been completed and hope that the results are good. I'm sure it will be difficult looking after a 5-yr old while you are trying to take care of Don. Isn't there anyone that can give you a hand to relieve you of some of the stress?
s


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got my new charge card. Now have to notify accounts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> The cheesecake sounds wonderful!! Made a new recipe for a rhubarb cream cake this weekend and it was so easy and we really liked it.


Oh, you know we want the recipe!  If the farmer's market still has rhubarb when I go again, I want to get some to try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like there are some lovey bike trails also. --- sam



darowil said:


> The central part is only a square mile (the parklands mark this square mile with North Tce marking the ege. The area the bus is marked as running is the main business area. Inthis area we only have one main mall, although down in the south west there ithe central markets (mainly fruit and veggies) but also CHina Town is here and there is a small mall there as well. The market is just under the red line between Grote and Gouger Streets.
> The bus route represented by the red line has been extended and now covers most of the area on the map including North Adelaide (this is a free route). I actually rarely use it (I live down in the bottom left hand corner) so walk most places I want to go within the city. If I am going anyfurther than the Adleaide Oval I might use the bus- at least one way but would likely be lazy and take the car.
> North Adelaide is mainly residential but the southern section is as well.
> As well as the Parklands the 5 squares you can see are also predominantly open green space. So Adleaide itself is a lovely place to walk around.Never need to walk far to be able to find a green space to sit in-even if you are still surronded by buildings and cars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one might need to have a gentle come to Jesus talk with said five year old.

continued healing energy to don - hope you soon find out what all the tests found out - waiting is the worst. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> 
> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My aunt was 3 years old before she was named. They refered to her as Baby girl until one day she was on the porch with her mother and swallowed a thimble and was choking. A neighbor woman rushed up and used a bodkin and pulled the thimble out of her throat. My aunt was then named after the woman....Matilda. I always thought it strange tht they waited so long to name her and she always felt some resentment for having been nameless for so long.


Good grief, that's a bit much, poor girl had reason for resentment I'd say


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sandj said:


> There's about 4 recipes here I like!!! Thank you!


Welcome!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad Don finally got his bronchoscopy done, hope the results are good. I hope someone can help you a little with the GGD, 5 days a week for 13 weeks is a bit much. I love my GKs but really wouldn't want to have to care for them full time.
Your cheesecake sounds very good.

I'm pooped tonight,I've been outside most of the day, almost done with all the plants, only about another dozen to go, it was too hot to do them this afternoon. I was going to do them this evening but DH decided we needed to do some painting. I did some this afternoon but he wanted to do more tonight.i wish he would go fishing so I could have a day of rest, he seems to think I need to be occupied all the time. Seems I've been on the run ever since the snow is gone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I'm glad Don finally got his bronchoscopy done, hope the results are good. I hope someone can help you a little with the GGD, 5 days a week for 13 weeks is a bit much. I love my GKs but really wouldn't want to have to care for them full time.
> Your cheesecake sounds very good.
> 
> I'm pooped tonight,I've been outside most of the day, almost done with all the plants, only about another dozen to go, it was too hot to do them this afternoon. I was going to do them this evening but DH decided we needed to do some painting. I did some this afternoon but he wanted to do more tonight.i wish he would go fishing so I could have a day of rest, he seems to think I need to be occupied all the time. Seems I've been on the run ever since the snow is gone!


Oh my dear! I think I'd be threatening to get rid of his fishing gear through lack of use, so I could have a day without being driven by another's demands!!!!! You work so hard.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes first child for them and first grandchild for David and me. (David and I sounds better but I was taught that the one that fits for just you is the right one and therefore me as I certainly wouldn't say first one for I.)
> Holey blankets are actually meant to be warmer- the holes hold in the body heat somehow. Don't think it would work in the wind though.


Yet funny enough growing up in Sweden even though I could speak English better than the teacher I still had to take English and we were taught it was I 
You and I . That brought back some fun memories of the run ins I had with my English teacher 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now I had better get ready to go to my knitting group which started out as a KP group but which has grown- and looks like outgrowing its current meeting place as place.


I wish I could go . There isn't one single one anywhere near where I live and I don't know a single person apart from myself who knits. They did try and start one in the library but it didn't last 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish I could go . There isn't one single one anywhere near where I live and I don't know a single person apart from myself who knits. They did try and start one in the library but it didn't last
> Sonja


 :thumbdown: That is a pity!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I'm doing a mistake rib stitch so it isn't quite as boring. I will be glad when it is finished though. --- sam


Mine is just plain boring stocking stitch I don't know what I was thinking when I started apart from I really liked the look of it there is a couple of rows of red either end that make it look like hearts and a lovely lace edging but because I doubled the size The middle bit is so boring .
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Glad that Don's tests have been completed and hope that the results are good. I'm sure it will be difficult looking after a 5-yr old while you are trying to take care of Don. Isn't there anyone that can give you a hand to relieve you of some of the stress?
> s


I too am glad he has finally had his tests done and on the verge of going home . As for the five year old is she a LM as purple would say 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I'm glad Don finally got his bronchoscopy done, hope the results are good. I hope someone can help you a little with the GGD, 5 days a week for 13 weeks is a bit much. I love my GKs but really wouldn't want to have to care for them full time.
> Your cheesecake sounds very good.
> 
> I'm pooped tonight,I've been outside most of the day, almost done with all the plants, only about another dozen to go, it was too hot to do them this afternoon. I was going to do them this evening but DH decided we needed to do some painting. I did some this afternoon but he wanted to do more tonight.i wish he would go fishing so I could have a day of rest, he seems to think I need to be occupied all the time. Seems I've been on the run ever
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I will try and post again later tonight. But have up all night in the Emergency Department and pretty much there with her all day today also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, holding your DM in prayer. Hope you can get some rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, holding your DM in prayer. Hope you can get some rest.


From me too Kathy hope everything goes well 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> 
> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you at all for not fancying 13 weeks of full time care for a teenage 5yo. Thats what she sounds like. While ideally you wouldn't have wanted to snap at a 5yo for doing what 5yos do you were under extra stress (both the not knowing what was going on and trying to keep her occupied) and a human response is to get irritable.
Don being unwell adds to the stress as well as the need to visit heim etc. And the uncertainty of what is going on with him doesn't help either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


How terrible Cathy- praying that she will have an uneventful recovery for both the hip and the heart. Nothing like a cardiac ward looking after a post-op hip (I assume she is on the cardiac ward for now).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Healing viibes for your Mum and hugs for you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

JOY, sending healing vibes to Don and peaceful hugs to you. I am sure that your DGD will very quickly attune to your rules being with you for so much. LM is very happy here as we have a good routine and she loves to be busy. Mundane things like dusting and little bits of housework she &#314;oves. I also give her more responsibility than she has at home and of course special rewards as well. Hope it all works out for you xxxx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


Beautiful picture Kate and just look at all that hair . Have they got a short list of names or completely undecided . My youngest was was called Ryan all the way through the pregnancy as I knew I was having a boy then the day I went to sort his birth certificate out I named him Jordan Ryan . It took my mother months to get his name right 😄
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> I seriously do not look forward to providing child care five days a week for the next 13 or so weeks. I'm too used to Tim and his quiet needs and ways. An active 5 yo with a highly elevated impression of her rights and obligations regarding sharing her wide-ranging knowledge and wisdom to those adults who are so lacking in both of those areas will surely bring one or both of us a good deal of stress this summer. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Very understandable that you were getting annoyed with DGGD, even if she was just being a five year old. I love your turn of phrase! Keeping Don in my thoughts and hoping for a quick and happy outcome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


He'll probably wonder why his new cousin won't play with him! But what a lovley picture of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got my new charge card. Now have to notify accounts.


That's always a pain...but I do like paying all the bills on line because of the paper trail.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Prayers going up...so sad to hear of your Mom's condition. I'm hoping that surgery and everything goes well and that she's soon on the mend. Gentle hugs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


My, another lovely photo. Never had a problem with naming the girls in my family, they all have the same name, I'm number 5, Dd 6 and LM 7, seems like the men want to kerp the tradition going. Although when asked her name when she was 2 LM replied 'Bethforthemoment'!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


What a great photo....one of the joys of grandchildren is seeing them interact with each other. Luke will be asking for a sibling soon?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Healing thoughts coming her way and {{{hugs}}} to you. A good sign that they are operating, when my mum broke her hip they couldn't operate because her heart was in too bad a state.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad that Don's tests have been completed and hope that the results are good. I'm sure it will be difficult looking after a 5-yr old while you are trying to take care of Don. Isn't there anyone that can give you a hand to relieve you of some of the stress?
> s


At the moment, I am the stress reliever for the rest of the adults with children and grands. When Don comes home, we expect that his life will return to 'normal' within a few days and he will return to work shortly.

The 5 yo is a long term, break-the-cycle situation, Liz. Her parents, who are not married, are both expecting a second child with other partners. Mother is not the best or most caring person to raise a child as she was dreadfully neglected herself. DD#1 is trying to break that cycle of early pregnancies and no life commitment. Father seems to be working to get his life together but is not a full-time figure in the child's life at this time.

DD#1's DH is 11 years younger than she is and only 11 years older than DGGD's father. Both men love the child dearly but have never raised a child before. Sometimes both men have problems remembering that they are no longer the youngster needing parenting.

It is an on-going road to walk.

Ohi Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> one might need to have a gentle come to Jesus talk with said five year old.
> 
> continued healing energy to don - hope you soon find out what all the tests found out - waiting is the worst. --- sam


The on-going, gentle come to Jesus conversation is a repeat performance on most days, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could have joined you too! Love cheesecake.


jheiens said:


> Congratulations to the new parents, the parents-to-be, and to the loving grandparents and those who will be such fairly soon. As Sam has said, it is lovely to be able to send them home at some point--no matter how much you love them.
> 
> I would not deliberately defy a parent's training ideals but there are still ''house rules'' at Nana's and while you are here you will learn to live by and with them--even if your parents are on the premises. The rules may be minimal but they will make your life and mine so much more peaceful and less drama-filled if you abide by them as far as your maturity enables you to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> JOY, sending healing vibes to Don and peaceful hugs to you. I am sure that your DGD will very quickly attune to your rules being with you for so much. LM is very happy here as we have a good routine and she loves to be busy. Mundane things like dusting and little bits of housework she ĺoves. I also give her more responsibility than she has at home and of course special rewards as well. Hope it all works out for you xxxx


Your practices with LM are pretty much a part of her life here, Josephine. She is very much into washing dishes (no shape knives or fragile glassware) and cooking from scratch keeps her entranced. There are no children in my neighborhood and Tim is not in the least interested in ''playing'' with anyone. But then, he never was.

Most days are not too long but Mondays and Fridays start at ''silly dark thirty'' as Caren might say and extend intimate afternoon. That is a bit long for both of us. Finding time to run my own errands gets to be a bit complicated also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Oh my dear! Of course will keep her 'in the light'. How very unfortunate.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Wish you could have been here, too, Gwen. WE might still be talking and laughing at the table!

Ohio Joy

I'd best get off here and into the shower and start my day. Peace and strength to all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


Lovely photo, Kate! Luke is so photogenic, and the baby just beautiful You must be bursting with emotion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> At the moment, I am the stress reliever for the rest of the adults with children and grands. When Don comes home, we expect that his life will return to 'normal' within a few days and he will return to work shortly.
> 
> The 5 yo is a long term, break-the-cycle situation, Liz. Her parents, who are not married, are both expecting a second child with other partners. Mother is not the best or most caring person to raise a child as she was dreadfully neglected herself. DD#1 is trying to break that cycle of early pregnancies and no life commitment. Father seems to be working to get his life together but is not a full-time figure in the child's life at this time.
> 
> ...


mmmmm, it is not really a retirement for you, is it Joy?
I have a friend in Sydney, now, who is having rather a precarious time between her mixed up daughter, and the 10 year old granddaughter, who inevitably is suffering. An on-going and hard road.
It is so good you have such strong faith.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Silly o'dark hundred and I am awake. That's fine. Each day a little more energy a little less intestinal problem. Now to fix the nausea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> At the moment, I am the stress reliever for the rest of the adults with children and grands. When Don comes home, we expect that his life will return to 'normal' within a few days and he will return to work shortly.
> 
> The 5 yo is a long term, break-the-cycle situation, Liz. Her parents, who are not married, are both expecting a second child with other partners. Mother is not the best or most caring person to raise a child as she was dreadfully neglected herself. DD#1 is trying to break that cycle of early pregnancies and no life commitment. Father seems to be working to get his life together but is not a full-time figure in the child's life at this time.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you and DD#1 for breaking that cycle. It's a shame that the DD and DGD aren't more of an influence, but I'm sure that DGGD is a great influence. Hats off to you....you step up where and when needed no matter what else is going on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your practices with LM are pretty much a part of her life here, Josephine. She is very much into washing dishes (no shape knives or fragile glassware) and cooking from scratch keeps her entranced. There are no children in my neighborhood and Tim is not in the least interested in ''playing'' with anyone. But then, he never was.
> 
> Most days are not too long but Mondays and Fridays start at ''silly dark thirty'' as Caren might say and extend intimate afternoon. That is a bit long for both of us. Finding time to run my own errands gets to be a bit complicated also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wish i could send you more hours in the day. Instead just sending you lits of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


She and you are in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, it was quite frustrating, Gwen. And I had to work hard to keep from snapping at DGGD for being a 5 year old. That is shameful of me.
> 
> Don is still waiting for reports from the pathology samples taken during the procedure today. Somewhere along the way a chronic disease specialist was called in and neither of us knew of this nor of a reason for it. The liver numbers were coming down yesterday when I left him to come get Tim from school, but there was a proposal to contact the VA local clinic to get reports from his PCP there. Have no idea what, if anything, was actually asked of her.
> 
> ...


My prayers are with you both. I wouldn't have the patience to deal with an opinionated 5 yr. old. But I'm older than you are and Iknow that makes a difference!
junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My prayers are with you both. I wouldn't have the patience to deal with an opinionated 5 yr. old. But I'm older than you are and Iknow that makes a difference!
> junek


Not sure that I would and I'm younger! But maybe when it is my grandchild I will have more patience.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sandj said:


> There's about 4 recipes here I like!!! Thank you!


I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed your visit and will come back often!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I'm glad Don finally got his bronchoscopy done, hope the results are good. I hope someone can help you a little with the GGD, 5 days a week for 13 weeks is a bit much. I love my GKs but really wouldn't want to have to care for them full time.
> Your cheesecake sounds very good.
> 
> I'm pooped tonight,I've been outside most of the day, almost done with all the plants, only about another dozen to go, it was too hot to do them this afternoon. I was going to do them this evening but DH decided we needed to do some painting. I did some this afternoon but he wanted to do more tonight.i wish he would go fishing so I could have a day of rest, he seems to think I need to be occupied all the time. Seems I've been on the run ever since the snow is gone!


As Sam says, it sounds as if you need to have come to Jesus talk with your DH. There's no reason you can't sit and watch him work!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish I could go . There isn't one single one anywhere near where I live and I don't know a single person apart from myself who knits. They did try and start one in the library but it didn't last
> Sonja


I think there's a knitting/crocheting group at one of our library branches. But I'm not much of a "joiner" in group activities. My daughter says I'd be a hermit if she didn't push me. As my mother always said, "I'm not afraid of my own company". I'm perfectly happy being on my own!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Oh, my dear....I'm so sorry to hear this. Of course, I'll be praying for your mum and you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


Such a darling picture. I'm sure Luke will happily take on being the 'big brother' to his little cousin!
My youngest daughter is 3 years younger than my oldest daughter. The first time big sister saw her, she was amazed that the baby moved!!! I guess she was expecting a doll!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Prayers for successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


They're both lovely, Julie. I love the colors. I'm more drawn to colors than I am to patterns!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Spider,

I would also like you rhubarb recipe. I have several friends who gift me with rhubarb and I'm always looking for new recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> They're both lovely, Julie. I love the colors. I'm more drawn to colors than I am to patterns!
> Junek


 :thumbup: Thanks, June! I love both designs and colour!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work as always, Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Silly o'dark hundred and I am awake. That's fine. Each day a little more energy a little less intestinal problem. Now to fix the nausea.


I feel for you I hate nausea always have done . I hope that you feel lots better real soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


They are both lovely Julie . Have you not started the dusky pink shrug yet ? 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think there's a knitting/crocheting group at one of our library branches. But I'm not much of a "joiner" in group activities. My daughter says I'd be a hermit if she didn't push me. As my mother always said, "I'm not afraid of my own company". I'm perfectly happy being on my own!
> Junek


Me, too...and I find that some people have a real hard time accepting that as "normal".


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I think there's a knitting/crocheting group at one of our library branches. But I'm not much of a "joiner" in group activities. My daughter says I'd be a hermit if she didn't push me. As my mother always said, "I'm not afraid of my own company". I'm perfectly happy being on my own!
> Junek


I'm perfectly happy on my own too . One of my favourite places to go too when growing up was the library were I would sit in a corner and just read . I even made my dad turn an outside shed into a little hideaway for me and my dolls out the way of noisy brothers . I keep saying if I win the lottery I'm buying 2 houses near each other one for me and one for husband and sons and I might let them visit 😄
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Spider,
> 
> I would also like you rhubarb recipe. I have several friends who gift me with rhubarb and I'm always looking for new recipes.


It is so simple and it has been around for a long time I guess.
Buy a yellow Cake mix and mix up the batter as it says to. Pour into a 9x13 inch greased pan, on top put 4cups chopped up rhubarb , sprinkle over 1cup of white sugar, then pour over two cups of cream. I used heavy whipping cream. Bake at 350 for 50 to 55 min. The rhubarb and cream all goes to the bottom, almost like a custard. It was so good and quick to make. Good luck.
Sugar, hope your mom is ok.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, June! I love both designs and colour!


Love the colors and the way they both look.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Prayers that your mum comes through both fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


What a lovely picture and that baby sure has a lot of hair.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> At the moment, I am the stress reliever for the rest of the adults with children and grands. When Don comes home, we expect that his life will return to 'normal' within a few days and he will return to work shortly.
> 
> The 5 yo is a long term, break-the-cycle situation, Liz. Her parents, who are not married, are both expecting a second child with other partners. Mother is not the best or most caring person to raise a child as she was dreadfully neglected herself. DD#1 is trying to break that cycle of early pregnancies and no life commitment. Father seems to be working to get his life together but is not a full-time figure in the child's life at this time.
> 
> ...


Such a shame that you have to be the stress-reliever when it should be the other way around. I applaud your stamina.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too...and I find that some people have a real hard time accepting that as "normal".


I just don't feel the need to be around someone else all the time. We have a social room in our building where everyone is welcome to come and have coffee and just sit and chat. Before she moved last year, we had one resident who practically lived in that room. I think she only went to her apartment to sleep!! 
I'm terrible I know because at times I get tired of other people! Yep, hermit!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I wanted to post the picture my sister had on her blog this morning of Gypsy, the entertainer!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! I think I'd be threatening to get rid of his fishing gear through lack of use, so I could have a day without being driven by another's demands!!!!! You work so hard.


I don't work that hard, just tired & grouchy last night 

No chance of him going fishing today, gale force winds out there & only 7C BUT I think he has even worn himself out the last few days, this morning he's eaten breakfast & is now on the couch watching CNN ( the news channel) he never does that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope she recovers well. I'm surprised they would do surgery so quickly if she has had a heart attack as I would think the anesthetic would be hard on her. Poor woman.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


Great picture, Kate. I can't believe how much hair the baby has, mine were 6 months old before they had much hair.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wanted to post the picture my sister had on her blog this morning of Gypsy, the entertainer!!
> Junek


Lovely photo June, took me a wvhile to work out which way was up :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm perfectly happy on my own too . One of my favourite places to go too when growing up was the library were I would sit in a corner and just read . I even made my dad turn an outside shed into a little hideaway for me and my dolls out the way of noisy brothers . I keep saying if I win the lottery I'm buying 2 houses near each other one for  me and one for husband and sons and I might let them visit 😄
> Sonja


I know a couple from church who have this exact arrangement...they've been married for over 40 years and the last 20 or so have been in separate houses. Works for them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, beautiful DGD. Love pic of them together. My youngest DGD was born with a mop of hair like that. By 6 months it had grown out and she was a blonde.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo June, took me a wvhile to work out which way was up :lol:


I had to go back and look as I missed it .Gypsy is definitely a contortionist 
Lovely picture 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know a couple from church who have this exact arrangement...they've been married for over 40 years and the last 20 or so have been in separate houses. Works for them.


Well it's either that or a great big mansion so I can live in the east wing and they can live in the west wing and no more conversations of 
Do you know where .........is 
Have you looked for it 
Yes 
Then I go to help look and there it is right in front of them under something . I have even had phone calls when I'm out. Apparently if I didn't move everything ( tidy up) they would know were everything was . On the floor then 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's either that or a great big mansion so I can live in the east wing and they can live in the west wing and no more conversations of
> Do you know where .........is
> Have you looked for it
> Yes
> ...


I always say men look with their mouths, not there eyes
:shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great work as always, Julie.


Thanks so much, Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are both lovely Julie . Have you not started the dusky pink shrug yet ?
> Sonja


I am waiting for some needles to arrive, and I want to find a toning yarn because I am sure I have not quite enough- the design is much closer knit than the original one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> I always say men look with their mouths, not there eyes
> :shock:


Mine stand in the middle of a room and look round and if it doesn't jump out and hit them on the nose they can't find it😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love the colors and the way they both look.


Thank you Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely :thumbup:


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wanted to post the picture my sister had on her blog this morning of Gypsy, the entertainer!!
> Junek


I've had cats that liked to spreadeagle like that! Then they over balance, usually! Great shot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't work that hard, just tired & grouchy last night
> 
> No chance of him going fishing today, gale force winds out there & only 7C BUT I think he has even worn himself out the last few days, this morning he's eaten breakfast & is now on the couch watching CNN ( the news channel) he never does that.


Have you managed some 'down time', too!? I sure hope so!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting for some needles to arrive, and I want to find a toning yarn because I am sure I have not quite enough- the design is much closer knit than the original one!


Have you ordered some nice needles . I still have not got round to replacing the two pair of circular needles I broke and I really need to as I don't have lots to begin with . But I'm trying to save up some money to get some halfway decent ones not that I know the difference . All the choices online just confuse me . I just know I need some smaller size ones and I can't them anywhere near where I live .im no good when there are to many choices 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's either that or a great big mansion so I can live in the east wing and they can live in the west wing and no more conversations of
> Do you know where .........is
> Have you looked for it
> Yes
> ...


Same here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you ordered some nice needles . I still have not got round to replacing the two pair of circular needles I broke and I really need to as I don't have lots to begin with . But I'm trying to save up some money to get some halfway decent ones not that I know the difference . All the choices online just confuse me . I just know I need some smaller size ones and I can't them anywhere near where I live .im no good when there are to many choices
> Sonja


Do you mean smaller width or length? I love the Karbonz interchangeable or fixed circulars and I especially love their shorter needle lengths ... I use the size 1 & 2 for socks. The only problem is when I have to use the black needles with dark yarn. I also love their Platina Nova cubics; they're my new favorite needles and my DSIL bought some at the Stitches South event after she tried mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Well it's either that or a great big mansion so I can live in the east wing and they can live in the west wing and no more conversations of
> Do you know where .........is
> Have you looked for it
> Yes
> ...


Isn't it funny how if something is hung up the males in our families can't seem to find it :roll: 
The one I get all the time is where is .... In the fridge, I can say 2nd shelf behind something & get no not there so I get up & look & it's right where I said :roll:

I decided to do like DH & lay on the couch after breakfast. I cleaned up the kitchen & went out & watered the few things in the greenhouse. It will need to get much nicer for me to work outside today, a very c old wind from the north. Now that I've got most of my plants out the forecast is saying risk of frost tonight. I may have to go throw dirt over the rows if corn, beans & cucumbers if it's not nicer by this evening. We have a huge tarp that I will pull over the area with tomatoes, peppers & watermelons
I spent about 3 hours yesterday on a ladder painting, today my feet & legs are really aching, I hope that goes away soon.
I should try to get the house cleaned today as we have company coming for supper Sat. No sure if the menu yet so better get that sorted out too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine stand in the middle of a room and look round and if it doesn't jump out and hit them on the nose they can't find it😄


 :lol: :lol: do we live with the same men?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you mean smaller width or length? I love the Karbonz interchangeable or fixed circulars and I especially love their shorter needle lengths ... I use the size 1 & 2 for socks. The only problem is when I have to use the black needles with dark yarn.


See choices 😄I'm just going to look for the smaller sizes 1and 2 I'm not really bothered about the length of the cable as I just use the magic loop 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you mean smaller width or length? I love the Karbonz interchangeable or fixed circulars and I especially love their shorter needle lengths ... I use the size 1 & 2 for socks. The only problem is when I have to use the black needles with dark yarn. I also love their Platina Nova cubics; they're my new favorite needles and my DSIL bought some at the Stitches South event after she tried mine.


I bought 2 sets of the Nova Platina cubics DPNs to try for mitts & socks but haven't tried them yet. I love the cubics circulars I have. I am getting near done the sweater I've been working on, just the cap of 2 sleeves left, then I'll try the new needles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: do we live with the same men?


Sam will have something to say 😄but I think all men are the same

Hope you get plenty of relaxation today give all them aching bones a rest 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, your sweater & shawl are both going to be beautiful, such pretty colours.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: do we live with the same men?


Newsflash, ladies. They are all the same!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> See choices 😄I'm just going to look for the smaller sizes 1and 2 I'm not really bothered about the length of the cable as I just use the magic loop
> Sonja


It's the needle length that's smaller...maybe 4" - I love them; they seem to fit better in my hand than the longer (6"?) ones. They are available in the longer needle length as interchangeables and fixed circulars also so gives a great option to change up not only needle size - but also needle shaft length and cable length.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Newsflash, ladies. They are all the same!


Snap I think we are both in trouble with Sam :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Has anyone read the test for dementia by Rafiki on general chit chat go take a look it is very funny 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's the needle length that's smaller...maybe 4" - I love them; they seem to fit better in my hand than the longer (6"?) ones. They are available in the longer needle length as interchangeables and fixed circulars also so gives a great option to change up not only needle size - but also needle shaft length and cable length.


I now understand . I've seen the smaller size needles when I've looked at some videos . I think I might like them I also like the look of the more pointy needle. But I must admit I haven't had a really good look at any I just wish there was somewhere I could go and have a look at them and feel them in my hands 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


So very lovely, and I can imagine how soft that silk is!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think there's a knitting/crocheting group at one of our library branches. But I'm not much of a "joiner" in group activities. My daughter says I'd be a hermit if she didn't push me. As my mother always said, "I'm not afraid of my own company". I'm perfectly happy being on my own!
> Junek


Me, too...I think I want to be a hermit when I grow up, as long as I don't run out of yarn, books, and fabric (or, as my friend would say, "That's what UPS is for!" LOL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo June, took me a wvhile to work out which way was up :lol:


You can surely tell how safe she feels to be sprawled like that and not afraid of sliding off my sister's legs!
She's quite the character. Gypsy, not my sister!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


Light & love to all of you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Me, too...I think I want to be a hermit when I grow up, as long as I don't run out of yarn, books, and fabric (or, as my friend would say, "That's what UPS is for!" LOL)


I agree with your friend....online shopping is definitely my friend. Since there are no yarn store here, I do all my shopping online. Michaels and A.C. Moore are a joke. No one at either place have a clue about yarn. The color may not be exactly true but I can always re-order and find something to make with the off color.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope your plants survive and you get some rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilarious picture!


jknappva said:


> I wanted to post the picture my sister had on her blog this morning of Gypsy, the entertainer!!
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree with your friend....online shopping is definitely my friend. Since there are no yarn store here, I do all my shopping online. Michaels and A.C. Moore are a joke. No one at either place have a clue about yarn. The color may not be exactly true but I can always re-order and find something to make with the off color.
> Junek


I do love Joanns for fabric (the store is *very* close), but I find I do order most yarn online these days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> It is so simple and it has been around for a long time I guess.
> Buy a yellow Cake mix and mix up the batter as it says to. Pour into a 9x13 inch greased pan, on top put 4cups chopped up rhubarb , sprinkle over 1cup of white sugar, then pour over two cups of cream. I used heavy whipping cream. Bake at 350 for 50 to 55 min. The rhubarb and cream all goes to the bottom, almost like a custard. It was so good and quick to make. Good luck.
> Sugar, hope your mom is ok.


Thank you--this sounds decadent! I'll let y'all know if I manage to get some rhubarb and try it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SugarSugar I am so sorry to hear about your mom; both a heat attack and broken hip. She will be in my prayers as will you. Sending you both lots of hugs and positive healing energy.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope she recovers well. I'm surprised they would do surgery so quickly if she has had a heart attack as I would think the anesthetic would be hard on her. Poor woman.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all bikini wanna-bes --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=15693&memberid=982839


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party sandj - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and we are hoping you had such a good time that you will visit us again real soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



sandj said:


> There's about 4 recipes here I like!!! Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you ordered some nice needles . I still have not got round to replacing the two pair of circular needles I broke and I really need to as I don't have lots to begin with . But I'm trying to save up some money to get some halfway decent ones not that I know the difference . All the choices online just confuse me . I just know I need some smaller size ones and I can't them anywhere near where I live .im no good when there are to many choices
> Sonja


That is so understandable! You are really although a natural, also a beginning knitter. I am very happy with my Chiao Goo Interchangeables (not that you may want those!) BUT would not recommend the Pony ones I got from John Lewis. My friend Joy in Goulburn NSW, greatly envies the Addi Turbos I was gifted recently- I have not used them yet- but they would be slick being all steel tips. I have also in the same gift some Knit picks that are a very pretty coloured wood, But until I start knitting with them, on a new commission, I won't know how they handle. Sullivans and Birch are cheaper brands that we have locally, but my Sullivan's 2.5mm needle is the one that broke part way up the Guernsey- which is a very disconcerting thing to have happen. I have a personal preference for bamboo or wood- Much easier on my hands. Cheapest is not always the best, but neither is expensive necessarily better- but if looking at interchangeables- go for a brand that has a tool to tighten the screw- that makes all the difference, so far as I can tell! Good luck!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do I need to show up with said husband with one of my "come to Jesus talks? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I'm glad Don finally got his bronchoscopy done, hope the results are good. I hope someone can help you a little with the GGD, 5 days a week for 13 weeks is a bit much. I love my GKs but really wouldn't want to have to care for them full time.
> Your cheesecake sounds very good.
> 
> I'm pooped tonight,I've been outside most of the day, almost done with all the plants, only about another dozen to go, it was too hot to do them this afternoon. I was going to do them this evening but DH decided we needed to do some painting. I did some this afternoon but he wanted to do more tonight.i wish he would go fishing so I could have a day of rest, he seems to think I need to be occupied all the time. Seems I've been on the run ever since the snow is gone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be well loved regardless of how you think it looks - believe me - baby's love blankets. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Mine is just plain boring stocking stitch I don't know what I was thinking when I started apart from I really liked the look of it there is a couple of rows of red either end that make it look like hearts and a lovely lace edging but because I doubled the size The middle bit is so boring .
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it funny how if something is hung up the males in our families can't seem to find it :roll:
> The one I get all the time is where is .... In the fridge, I can say 2nd shelf behind something & get no not there so I get up & look & it's right where I said :roll:
> 
> I decided to do like DH & lay on the couch after breakfast. I cleaned up the kitchen & went out & watered the few things in the greenhouse. It will need to get much nicer for me to work outside today, a very c old wind from the north. Now that I've got most of my plants out the forecast is saying risk of frost tonight. I may have to go throw dirt over the rows if corn, beans & cucumbers if it's not nicer by this evening. We have a huge tarp that I will pull over the area with tomatoes, peppers & watermelons
> ...


I am so glad you took some 'time out'!!!!!
What a bummer about the forecast frost. Fickle Spring/Summer!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming "mum" way to wrap her up in healing goodness - and tons and tons to soothing energy to you. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your sweater & shawl are both going to be beautiful, such pretty colours.


Thank you so much, Bonnie- they are both a joy to work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Newsflash, ladies. They are all the same!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's the needle length that's smaller...maybe 4" - I love them; they seem to fit better in my hand than the longer (6"?) ones. They are available in the longer needle length as interchangeables and fixed circulars also so gives a great option to change up not only needle size - but also needle shaft length and cable length.


Although, Rookie for lace work, which Sonja is embarking on, there are advantages to the longer needle tip!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here (ordering online) and I don't limit it to yarn either. I find myself becoming more and more hermit like.


Sorlenna said:


> I do love Joanns for fabric (the store is *very* close), but I find I do order most yarn online these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So very lovely, and I can imagine how soft that silk is!


Thank you, so much, Sorlenna! The silk is quite as lustrous as it looks in the photo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kate. unnamed baby has almost as much hair as her cousin. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> do I need to show up with said husband with one of my "come to Jesus talks? --- sam


In my opinion it would not go amiss! But it sounds like Bonnie did take some time off this morning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother and dad were both called by their middle names - curious - I'm sorry I never asked them why. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Kate and just look at all that hair . Have they got a short list of names or completely undecided . My youngest was was called Ryan all the way through the pregnancy as I knew I was having a boy then the day I went to sort his birth certificate out I named him Jordan Ryan . It took my mother months to get his name right 😄
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with all the hacking online I'm not sure you are any safer. I do all my banking online also - just try not to worry about it - thanks goodness my credit card is one that has never been hacked - actually I don't have a credit card - it went in the paper shredder - once it is paid off no more! --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's always a pain...but I do like paying all the bills on line because of the paper trail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother and dad were both called by their middle names - curious - I'm sorry I never asked them why. --- sam


I am known by my middle name to most- except for people that don't know me- like nurses, doctors and so on- Dad switched my names around at the Registry office- never asked him why- but Barbara was my Mum, and consequently middle name it was!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will hope the men don't move in also. --- sam



jheiens said:


> At the moment, I am the stress reliever for the rest of the adults with children and grands. When Don comes home, we expect that his life will return to 'normal' within a few days and he will return to work shortly.
> 
> The 5 yo is a long term, break-the-cycle situation, Liz. Her parents, who are not married, are both expecting a second child with other partners. Mother is not the best or most caring person to raise a child as she was dreadfully neglected herself. DD#1 is trying to break that cycle of early pregnancies and no life commitment. Father seems to be working to get his life together but is not a full-time figure in the child's life at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed! --- sam



jheiens said:


> The on-going, gentle come to Jesus conversation is a repeat performance on most days, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> with all the hacking online I'm not sure you are any safer. I do all my banking online also - just try not to worry about it - thanks goodness my credit card is one that has never been hacked - actually I don't have a credit card - it went in the paper shredder - once it is paid off no more! --- sam


I am very chary of these new cards they are trying to introduce here- that can be debited just with a swipe- far too easy for it to happen fraudulently.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are both looking good Julie - I love the color variation in the shawl. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I it also means I don't have to share. rotflmao --- sam



jknappva said:


> I think there's a knitting/crocheting group at one of our library branches. But I'm not much of a "joiner" in group activities. My daughter says I'd be a hermit if she didn't push me. As my mother always said, "I'm not afraid of my own company". I'm perfectly happy being on my own!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yu


Lurker 2 said:


> That is so understandable! You are really although a natural, also a beginning knitter. I am very happy with my Chiao Goo Interchangeables (not that you may want those!) BUT would not recommend the Pony ones I got from John Lewis. My friend Joy in Goulburn NSW, greatly envies the Addi Turbos I was gifted recently- I have not used them yet- but they would be slick being all steel tips. I have also in the same gift some Knit picks that are a very pretty coloured wood, But until I start knitting with them, on a new commission, I won't know how they handle. Sullivans and Birch are cheaper brands that we have locally, but my Sullivan's 2.5mm needle is the one that broke part way up the Guernsey- which is a very disconcerting thing to have happen. I have a personal preference for bamboo or wood- Much easier on my hands. Cheapest is not always the best, but neither is expensive necessarily better- but if looking at interchangeables- go for a brand that has a tool to tighten the screw- that makes all the difference, so far as I can tell! Good luck!


 I think I would be very envious of your addi turbos too with the steel tips sounds just like what I want . I know I definitely want steel /metal and definitely circular and definitely small sizes 😄I actually know something well that's a bit of an improvement 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk is fine as long as you have something to say - after that is just becomes extraneous noise. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I just don't feel the need to be around someone else all the time. We have a social room in our building where everyone is welcome to come and have coffee and just sit and chat. Before she moved last year, we had one resident who practically lived in that room. I think she only went to her apartment to sleep!!
> I'm terrible I know because at times I get tired of other people! Yep, hermit!!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although, Rookie for lace work, which Sonja is embarking on, there are advantages to the longer needle tip!


Please don't confuse me anymore 😄 it doesn't take much these days . Why can't needles just be needles . So now longer ones and shorter ones are better for different kind s of knitting . I think I will stick with the old bent and battered ones I have


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they sleep in those positions - and get up without a groan. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I wanted to post the picture my sister had on her blog this morning of Gypsy, the entertainer!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would have loved it. ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I know a couple from church who have this exact arrangement...they've been married for over 40 years and the last 20 or so have been in separate houses. Works for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we do - althought I have two granddaughters that can never find anything either and get pouty when their mother tells them to look for it. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I always say men look with their mouths, not there eyes
> :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> we do - althought I have two granddaughters that can never find anything either and get pouty when their mother tells them to look for it. --- sam


Perhaps l should have said all men that can't knit


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too many choices - especially if it is color choices means I usually buy one of each color. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have you ordered some nice needles . I still have not got round to replacing the two pair of circular needles I broke and I really need to as I don't have lots to begin with . But I'm trying to save up some money to get some halfway decent ones not that I know the difference . All the choices online just confuse me . I just know I need some smaller size ones and I can't them anywhere near where I live .im no good when there are to many choices
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> my mother and dad were both called by their middle names - curious - I'm sorry I never asked them why. --- sam


He's called Jordan Sam Was going to be Ryan but I changed my mind and just added that as a middle name . But I understand about people being called by there middle names as my husbands father and 3 brothers all got called by there middle names but not my husband


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are both looking good Julie - I love the color variation in the shawl. --- sam


I am enjoying both Sam! But must soon start on Bronwen's shrug.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have a bunch of sheets you could use them instead of covering with dirt - they are washable. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it funny how if something is hung up the males in our families can't seem to find it :roll:
> The one I get all the time is where is .... In the fridge, I can say 2nd shelf behind something & get no not there so I get up & look & it's right where I said :roll:
> 
> I decided to do like DH & lay on the couch after breakfast. I cleaned up the kitchen & went out & watered the few things in the greenhouse. It will need to get much nicer for me to work outside today, a very c old wind from the north. Now that I've got most of my plants out the forecast is saying risk of frost tonight. I may have to go throw dirt over the rows if corn, beans & cucumbers if it's not nicer by this evening. We have a huge tarp that I will pull over the area with tomatoes, peppers & watermelons
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yu
> 
> I think I would be very envious of your addi turbos too with the steel tips sounds just like what I want . I know I definitely what steel /metal and definitely circular and definitely small sizes 😄I actually know something well that's a bit of an improvement
> Sonja


I am sure they will prove to be excellent for the finer work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - I admit to doing the same thing - I could be standing in front of my sock drawer and yell downstairs "where are my socks?" --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sam will have something to say 😄but I think all men are the same
> 
> Hope you get plenty of relaxation today give all them aching bones a rest
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> with all the hacking online I'm not sure you are any safer. I do all my banking online also - just try not to worry about it - thanks goodness my credit card is one that has never been hacked - actually I don't have a credit card - it went in the paper shredder - once it is paid off no more! --- sam


Do you watch that new CSI cyber with Patricia arquette . I'm hoping what goes on in the show is mainly make believe otherwise I might not use a computer ever again 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please don't confuse me anymore 😄 it doesn't take much these days . Why can't needles just be needles . So now longer ones and shorter ones are better for different kind s of knitting . I think I will stick with the old bent and battered ones I have


I won't add anything further then! Just go with what you can afford, and what you like the look of!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - you need to try "I love this cotton" yarn - at michaels - I've not tried anything else - probably wouldn't - but I do love this yarn - soft and the color really holds - I use it for dishrags. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I agree with your friend....online shopping is definitely my friend. Since there are no yarn store here, I do all my shopping online. Michaels and A.C. Moore are a joke. No one at either place have a clue about yarn. The color may not be exactly true but I can always re-order and find something to make with the off color.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm with you Julie - love bamboo and wood - metal seems too heavy and the stitches slip off too easy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is so understandable! You are really although a natural, also a beginning knitter. I am very happy with my Chiao Goo Interchangeables (not that you may want those!) BUT would not recommend the Pony ones I got from John Lewis. My friend Joy in Goulburn NSW, greatly envies the Addi Turbos I was gifted recently- I have not used them yet- but they would be slick being all steel tips. I have also in the same gift some Knit picks that are a very pretty coloured wood, But until I start knitting with them, on a new commission, I won't know how they handle. Sullivans and Birch are cheaper brands that we have locally, but my Sullivan's 2.5mm needle is the one that broke part way up the Guernsey- which is a very disconcerting thing to have happen. I have a personal preference for bamboo or wood- Much easier on my hands. Cheapest is not always the best, but neither is expensive necessarily better- but if looking at interchangeables- go for a brand that has a tool to tighten the screw- that makes all the difference, so far as I can tell! Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm with you Julie - love bamboo and wood - metal seems too heavy and the stitches slip off too easy. --- sam


I do find the metal ones cold to handle- but if there was a lot of 'drag' in the yarn I can see a good use for them.
But my preference is definitely the bamboo or wooden ones!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not really Josephine - I think I was probably as bad as the next male - I find myself once in a while saying "where did I put that?" outloud to myself. thank goodness I don't answer outloud. lol --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Perhaps l should have said all men that can't knit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I won't add anything further then! Just go with what you can afford, and what you like the look of!


That made me smile Julie . What with the wedding and it's my middle sons birthday tomorrow . I have pockets to let as the saying goes . Don't think I could even get them cheap cheap ones from China . But that's ok I have enough knitting on the go at the moment to keep my occupied 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no doubt some of it is true - you can google any single word and come up with something. I've not heard of the dark web but I believe it exists. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Do you watch that new CSI cyber with Patricia arquette . I'm hoping what goes on in the show is mainly make believe otherwise I might not use a computer ever again
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Snap I think we are both in trouble with Sam :XD:
> Sonja


Sam excluded of course.!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Caught up- the sun is yet to appear over the horizon although it is more or less daylight. Time for a warming coffee, and something to eat. The Age Concern Handyman is due about half nine. Two further lots of visitors expected. Fortunately not quite at the same time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie . What with the wedding and it's my middle sons birthday tomorrow . I have pockets to let as the saying goes . Don't think I could even get them cheap cheap ones from China . But that's ok I have enough knitting on the go at the moment to keep my occupied
> Sonja


Of course even small weddings don't come cheap- but Happy Birthday to DS#2! Hope it is a lovely day! Are DS#1 and his bride on Honeymoon?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although, Rookie for lace work, which Sonja is embarking on, there are advantages to the longer needle tip!


The Karbonz have a very pointy tip...just the shaft portion is shorter. I've been using them with the cotton/acrylic blend that I'm using for the summer small shall and actually have to be careful not to split the loosely woven yarn and the Karbonz material is just a little grabby on the yarn---both which I think might work well with the lightweight lace. I switched to the Platina Nova cubics which are all metal and the yarn glides smoothly along the needle and the points are plenty sharp.

Saw your later note...okay, I'll be quiet too. I'm a firm believer in the right tool for the job and having different knitting needles for lace vs. cotton makes knitting more joyful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Karbonz have a very pointy tip...just the shaft portion is shorter. I've been using them with the cotton/acrylic blend that I'm using for the summer small shall and actually have to be careful not to split the loosely woven yarn and the Karbonz material is just a little grabby on the yarn---both which I think might work well with the lightweight lace. I switched to the Platina Nova cubics which are all metal and the yarn glides smoothly along the needle and the points are plenty sharp.


None of these do we see here- and I have to factor in the hefty postage costs, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very chary of these new cards they are trying to introduce here- that can be debited just with a swipe- far too easy for it to happen fraudulently.


That can happen with either a credit card or a debit card and have been around here for a very long time. I love the prepaid debit cards which can be "loaded" for paying bills, etc. which empties the account until next time it's loaded...so no amount of hacking will get them anywhere if there's nothing to get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That can happen with either a credit card or a debit card and have been around here for a very long time. I love the prepaid debit cards which can be "loaded" for paying bills, etc. which empties the account until next time it's loaded...so no amount of hacking will get them anywhere if there's nothing to get.


That is all I am prepared to have! Apart from the ordinary EFTPOS card, which again will be declined if overdrawn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you watch that new CSI cyber with Patricia arquette . I'm hoping what goes on in the show is mainly make believe otherwise I might not use a computer ever again
> Sonja


Unfortunately, what goes on in that show and in the show called Person of Interest, are possible and are happening....no privacy and pretty scary at how creative crooks can be...if only they'd put that brainpower to work on better endeavors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, hope your plants survive and you get some rest.


Thanks but I shouldn't have been whining when others have so much more serious troubles.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do I need to show up with said husband with one of my "come to Jesus talks? --- sam


I don't think so, my friend told Me I have to learn to say "no" & if that doesn't work "bugger off" :lol: I was just having a whiny moment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mother and dad were both called by their middle names - curious - I'm sorry I never asked them why. --- sam


Seems to be a tradition in some families. I think it makes lots of confusion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have messages of love and hellos from Marge Whaples, Siouxann, Az Sticks (Sandi) Sandi was saying that Allan seems to be definitely on the mend- they are contemplating trying again with another kitten- Momma cat has produced another litter. Marge has not been very well at all- conflicting requirements for her various problems. And Siouxann will hopefully have her Hip operated on soon.

Edit: also a message from Agnes, she has had her eye operated on, but it is too early yet to know if her sight has improved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course even small weddings don't come cheap- but Happy Birthday to DS#2! Hope it is a lovely day! Are DS#1 and his bride on Honeymoon?


There wedding was supposed to be in August and some of there closest friends put together and paid for a honeymoon in France as there wedding gift but as the wedding was moved forward they are up on the Yorkshire moors staying in a log cabin in the middle of the forest for a few days . Hopefully all going well
They can still go on the real honeymoon in August . Son goes for a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading it especially as the week before I am at a different hospital with the youngest for tests and the day after I'm back at same hospital with husband . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That can happen with either a credit card or a debit card and have been around here for a very long time. I love the prepaid debit cards which can be "loaded" for paying bills, etc. which empties the account until next time it's loaded...so no amount of hacking will get them anywhere if there's nothing to get.


That sounds like a good idea . I've never heard of it here in the UK 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very chary of these new cards they are trying to introduce here- that can be debited just with a swipe- far too easy for it to happen fraudulently.


I think that's nuts too, I had that function disabled on my card.I also got a second visa card with a $1000 limit & use that for any online shopping so my regular card is not accessible online. I once had my card hacked & several $100 in iTunes charges ade but since that was not a card I used for my iTunes account they quickly refunded my money.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There wedding was supposed to be in August and some of there closest friends put together and paid for a honeymoon in France as there wedding gift but as the wedding was moved forward they are up on the Yorkshire moors staying in a log cabin in the middle of the forest for a few days . Hopefully all going well
> They can still go on the real honeymoon in August . Son goes for a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading it especially as the week before I am at a different hospital with the youngest for tests and the day after I'm back at same hospital with husband .
> Sonja


Thank God you found your knitting to help you through these awful times of worry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - you need to try "I love this cotton" yarn - at michaels - I've not tried anything else - probably wouldn't - but I do love this yarn - soft and the color really holds - I use it for dishrags. --- sam


I thought the "I Love This" yarn was Hobby Lobby? I haven't shopped at either Michaels or HL for a long time, so I might be confused (which would not be unusual!), but that's what I thought.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I'll continue sending positive thoughts for you & your men.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds like a good idea . I've never heard of it here in the UK
> Sonja


I'm sure you'll find they are over there-its a common option over here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you have a bunch of sheets you could use them instead of covering with dirt - they are washable. --- sam


I dont think I have enough sheets to cover everything. my mom & MIL used to just kick dirt over & a couple of days later stuff re emerges & is fine.
I have the tomatoes in between 2 pieces of corrugated plastic propped up vertically, they kee the wind off & some heat in & I can pull a tarp ver if needed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank God you found your knitting to help you through these awful times of worry.


That's what I say too I don't know what I would have done if I'd never learned to knit . That might sound silly but it really does help to stop my mind from twisting and turning away 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's nuts too, I had that function disabled on my card.I also got a second visa card with a $1000 limit & use that for any online shopping so my regular card is not accessible online. I once had my card hacked & several $100 in iTunes charges ade but since that was not a card I used for my iTunes account they quickly refunded my money.


Thank goodness for that. I was having trouble for a while with someone trying to make me pay for her I-tunes usage I think it was. Then my Yahoo account got hacked and my friends were told I was stranded in the Philippines and please rescue me with money gifts. Fortunately those who knew me realised it had to be a scam. Then there were the people in Afghanistan claiming to have fallen in love with me, and trying to get me to do deals with millions of dollars. Fortunately, touch wood, never got totally caught out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I'll continue sending positive thoughts for you & your men.


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I say too I don't know what I would have done if I'd never learned to knit . That might sound silly but it really does help to stop my mind from twisting and turning away
> Sonja


Oh I believe you implicitly- I know it has kept me sane in rough patches!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladies and gents - if you are not already signed up for www.allfreeknitting.com you really should be. today they have some very cute baby hats to knit and all the pattern are free. they really have some lovely patterns - patterns of all types - look at it - I bet you will be hooked - they also have vintage patterns which are fun. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I dont think I have enough sheets to cover everything. my mom & MIL used to just kick dirt over & a couple of days later stuff re emerges & is fine.
> I have the tomatoes in between 2 pieces of corrugated plastic propped up vertically, they kee the wind off & some heat in & I can pull a tarp ver if needed.


Do you get lot of lovely fresh vegtable every year . I think tomatoes are what I'm going to miss the most love the taste of freshly picked tomatoes

I'm having a right fight with iPad correcting and changing everything I'm writing tonight for some reason 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There wedding was supposed to be in August and some of there closest friends put together and paid for a honeymoon in France as there wedding gift but as the wedding was moved forward they are up on the Yorkshire moors staying in a log cabin in the middle of the forest for a few days . Hopefully all going well
> They can still go on the real honeymoon in August . Son goes for a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading it especially as the week before I am at a different hospital with the youngest for tests and the day after I'm back at same hospital with husband .
> Sonja


The knitting definitely helps pass the waiting time. Your family are definitely in my thoughts for good results. You have to much for any one family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I believe you implicitly- I know it has kept me sane in rough patches!


We have all had or having hard times haven't we and some good times mixed in . We are a good strong bunch says me 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you get lot of lovely fresh vegtable every year . I think tomatoes are what I'm going to miss the most love the taste of freshly picked tomatoes
> 
> I'm having a right fight with iPad correcting and changing everything I'm writing tonight for some reason
> Sonja


Yes, usually have more than we can use, I keep saying I will cut down but I always get carried away with the seeds. I also plant more potatoes, peas, carrot & lettuce mix ater in June so we have them longer. We love baby new potatoes. Nothing tastes a good as fresh garden stuff. I picked most of a gallon pail full of fresh asparagus yesterday. I can & freeze lots of stuff & have a good cold room in the basement so we don't buy much throughout the year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> ladies and gents - if you are not already signed up for www.allfreeknitting.com you really should be. today they have some very cute baby hats to knit and all the pattern are free. they really have some lovely patterns - patterns of all types - look at it - I bet you will be hooked - they also have vintage patterns which are fun. --- sam


Sam you are an Enabler ( is that the right word ) I have more patterns saved , stored , downloaded and stashed than I can possibly knit and yes I am already signed up to this site otherwise I would be there right now looking
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie just sent this to me - I thought you would enjoy it.

Lexophilia 

"Lexophile" is a word used to describe those that have a love for words, such as "you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish", or "to write with a broken pencil is pointless." A competition to see who can come up with the best lexophiles is held every year in an undisclosed location.

This year's winning submission is posted at the very end:

.. When fish are in schools, they sometimes take debate.
.. A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.
.. When the smog lifts in Los Angeles U.C.L.A.
.. The batteries were given out free of charge.
.. A dentist and a manicurist married. They fought tooth and nail.
.. A will is a dead giveaway.
.. With her marriage, she got a new name and a dress.
.. A boiled egg is hard to beat.
.. When you've seen one shopping centre you've seen a mall.
.. Police were summoned to a day-care centre where a three-year-old was resisting a rest.
.. Did you hear about the fellow whose entire left side was cut off? He's all right now.
.. A bicycle can't stand alone; it's just two tired.
.. When a clock is hungry it goes back four seconds
.. The guy who fell onto an upholstery machine is now fully recovered.
.. He had a photographic memory which was never developed.
.. When she saw her first strands of grey hair she thought she'd dye.
.. Acupuncture is a jab well done. That's the point of it. 

And the cream of the twisted crop:
.. Those who get too big for their pants will be totally exposed in the end.

ALWAYS LAUGH WHEN YOU CAN ... IT'S CHEAP MEDICINE.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The knitting definitely helps pass the waiting time. Your family are definitely in my thoughts for good results. You have to much for any one family.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could plant them in a big pot - at least you would have a few. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Do you get lot of lovely fresh vegtable every year . I think tomatoes are what I'm going to miss the most love the taste of freshly picked tomatoes
> 
> I'm having a right fight with iPad correcting and changing everything I'm writing tonight for some reason
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have messages of love and hellos from Marge Whaples, Siouxann, Az Sticks (Sandi) Sandi was saying that Allan seems to be definitely on the mend- they are contemplating trying again with another kitten- Momma cat has produced another litter. Marge has not been very well at all- conflicting requirements for her various problems. And Siouxann will hopefully have her Hip operated on soon.
> 
> Edit: also a message from Agnes, she has had her eye operated on, but it is too early yet to know if her sight has improved.


Thanks for the news, Julie.

I wonder if Railyn, Pammie or Jynx are impacted by all the flooding in Texas, we haven't heard from any of them for a while. I know Railyn was in the process of moving too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could plant them in a big pot - at least you would have a few. --- sam


I always plant 4 or 5 plants in amongst the flowers in the planter n the south side of my house,that way if we have a freak frost those are usually safe & the tomatoes ripen faster there,

Well, really must rise up & do something! Being too lazy today. :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, usually have more than we can use, I keep saying I will cut down but I always get carried away with the seeds. I also plant more potatoes, peas, carrot & lettuce mix ater in June so we have them longer. We love baby new potatoes. Nothing tastes a good as fresh garden stuff. I picked most of a gallon pail full of fresh asparagus yesterday. I can & freeze lots of stuff & have a good cold room in the basement so we don't buy much throughout the year.


That all sounds lovely . I'll just get my spare wings and be there in time for dinner 😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you could plant them in a big pot - at least you would have a few. --- sam


I know . After we gave the allotment up . I had full intentions of planting a vegetable patch in the back garden and some pots just never got round to it . Poor garden has been sadly neglected this year . Although I have finally got front one looking at least respectable again 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk is fine as long as you have something to say - after that is just becomes extraneous noise. --- sam


So true, Sam. I think that's one reason I don't have a phone attached to my ear constantly. I'm not fond of talking on the phone. In fact, except for business, the only time I talk on the phone is when one of my children call me. One of my sons would talk on the phone all day....the other one says what he has to say and hears what I have to say. Then he says, I'm going to hang up now, I love you, good-bye. When my daughter in TX calls, it's to tell me what's going on with her and my grandson since they live so far away.
The daughter who lives with me loves talking on the phone as much as I do...NOT!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the news, Julie.
> 
> I wonder if Railyn, Pammie or Jynx are impacted by all the flooding in Texas, we haven't heard from any of them for a while. I know Railyn was in the process of moving too.


Thank you from me too Julie . I'm glad Agnes has finally had her operation 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have all had or having hard times haven't we and some good times mixed in . We are a good strong bunch says me
> Sonja


 :thumbup: In down moments I sometimes wonder why me? but you learn to accept.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> and they sleep in those positions - and get up without a groan. --- sam


I don't think cats' bones stiffen like ours do with old age!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sam you are an Enabler ( is that the right word ) I have more patterns saved , stored , downloaded and stashed than I can possibly knit and yes I am already signed up to this site otherwise I would be there right now looking
> Sonja


I believe that to be an Americanism!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: In down moments I sometimes wonder why me? but you learn to accept.


Me too I think it's only human to think like that .


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do you watch that new CSI cyber with Patricia arquette . I'm hoping what goes on in the show is mainly make believe otherwise I might not use a computer ever again
> Sonja


And that's why I stopped watching it. Computers are such a large part of my life, it was scaring me to even turn it on. And now, we've just found out the Internal Revenue service of the government has been hacked....that really is scary!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the news, Julie.
> 
> I wonder if Railyn, Pammie or Jynx are impacted by all the flooding in Texas, we haven't heard from any of them for a while. I know Railyn was in the process of moving too.


I have heard very little about the flooding in Texas. Kaye Jo I think it was, was saying that it was the worst since about 1929. Kaye Jo (Poledra) hopes to catch up with us all, soon, but has been very busy with life.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me smile Julie . What with the wedding and it's my middle sons birthday tomorrow . I have pockets to let as the saying goes . Don't think I could even get them cheap cheap ones from China . But that's ok I have enough knitting on the go at the moment to keep my occupied
> Sonja


A very happy early birthday wish for your son!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too I think it's only human to think like that .


mmmm I am sure it is.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There wedding was supposed to be in August and some of there closest friends put together and paid for a honeymoon in France as there wedding gift but as the wedding was moved forward they are up on the Yorkshire moors staying in a log cabin in the middle of the forest for a few days . Hopefully all going well
> They can still go on the real honeymoon in August . Son goes for a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading it especially as the week before I am at a different hospital with the youngest for tests and the day after I'm back at same hospital with husband .
> Sonja


I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers for good news from the testing.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers for good news from the testing.
> Junek


Thank you June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, Sam....those are fantastic!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard very little about the flooding in Texas. Kaye Jo I think it was, was saying that it was the worst since about 1929. Kaye Jo (Poledra) hopes to catch up with us all, soon, but has been very busy with life.


May daughter who lives in basically a suburb of Houston, TX, has posted some videos for the local tv station of the flooding in the downtown area. Thank goodness, the area she lives in has not been affected much except for a little water standing on the streets. But the central and northern areas of the state have been hit really hard and I know Jynx and a couple of others live in the area near Dallas. I just pray they and their families are safe.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - you have every right to whine - sure - there are people worse off than you - worse of than any of us - that does not make our "whines" unimportant - anything that vexes us can be whined about - not saying this right - hope you catch my drift. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks but I shouldn't have been whining when others have so much more serious troubles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I never charge. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think so, my friend told Me I have to learn to say "no" & if that doesn't work "bugger off" :lol: I was just having a whiny moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my sister mary wilberta - like the nickname "willie" better so that is what we called her - but after she became an adult most of her friends called he "mary" which always sounded so strange to me since we had always used wilberta or willie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems to be a tradition in some families. I think it makes lots of confusion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the update Julie - you certainly do stay on top of things. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have messages of love and hellos from Marge Whaples, Siouxann, Az Sticks (Sandi) Sandi was saying that Allan seems to be definitely on the mend- they are contemplating trying again with another kitten- Momma cat has produced another litter. Marge has not been very well at all- conflicting requirements for her various problems. And Siouxann will hopefully have her Hip operated on soon.
> 
> Edit: also a message from Agnes, she has had her eye operated on, but it is too early yet to know if her sight has improved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember we have your back Sonja - come lean on us whenever you need to - someone always here. tons of healing energy zooming to everyone to wrap them up in healing energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There wedding was supposed to be in August and some of there closest friends put together and paid for a honeymoon in France as there wedding gift but as the wedding was moved forward they are up on the Yorkshire moors staying in a log cabin in the middle of the forest for a few days . Hopefully all going well
> They can still go on the real honeymoon in August . Son goes for a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading it especially as the week before I am at a different hospital with the youngest for tests and the day after I'm back at same hospital with husband .
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sorlenna - you are so right - it was hobby lobby - craft hits again. the only thing I ever got at Michael's was a bunch of silk flowers and that was years ago. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I thought the "I Love This" yarn was Hobby Lobby? I haven't shopped at either Michaels or HL for a long time, so I might be confused (which would not be unusual!), but that's what I thought.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the news on our 'missing'--I hope Agnes gets results and will continue sending good energy to Marge, Sandi, and Alan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cool idea for the corrugated plastic - will have to tell gary - although our tomatoes are against the back of the house which faces southwest so the foundation holds in the heat and keeps them warm. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I dont think I have enough sheets to cover everything. my mom & MIL used to just kick dirt over & a couple of days later stuff re emerges & is fine.
> I have the tomatoes in between 2 pieces of corrugated plastic propped up vertically, they kee the wind off & some heat in & I can pull a tarp ver if needed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks but I shouldn't have been whining when others have so much more serious troubles.


You were tired and achy and fully entitled to whine away . I know I would have 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the update Julie - you certainly do stay on top of things. --- sam


I don't have a Heidi and Grandkids next door!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we always have enough left over to share. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We have all had or having hard times haven't we and some good times mixed in . We are a good strong bunch says me
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the news on our 'missing'--I hope Agnes gets results and will continue sending good energy to Marge, Sandi, and Alan.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oooops don't usually double post! 

But as it is there I will mention that I have discovered the reason why I was so cold last night- when I let Ringo out about three quarters of an hour ago- the ground was covered with a hoar frost- quite pretty- but I did need my hot water bottle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I usually try to get off the phone as fast as I can - I'm really not a big talker. --- sam



jknappva said:


> So true, Sam. I think that's one reason I don't have a phone attached to my ear constantly. I'm not fond of talking on the phone. In fact, except for business, the only time I talk on the phone is when one of my children call me. One of my sons would talk on the phone all day....the other one says what he has to say and hears what I have to say. Then he says, I'm going to hang up now, I love you, good-bye. When my daughter in TX calls, it's to tell me what's going on with her and my grandson since they live so far away.
> The daughter who lives with me loves talking on the phone as much as I do...NOT!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I don't think cats' bones stiffen like ours do with old age!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what would you call it Julie? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I believe that to be an Americanism!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my sister mary wilberta - like the nickname "willie" better so that is what we called her - but after she became an adult most of her friends called he "mary" which always sounded so strange to me since we had always used wilberta or willie. --- sam


I had cousins (sisters) who all had Mary as there first name. The oldest was called Mary Cath but the other two were always called by their middle name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when was this? --- sam



jknappva said:


> And that's why I stopped watching it. Computers are such a large part of my life, it was scaring me to even turn it on. And now, we've just found out the Internal Revenue service of the government has been hacked....that really is scary!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will join you in a chorus of happy birthday to Sonja's son. ---- sam



jknappva said:


> A very happy early birthday wish for your son!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just remember we have your back Sonja - come lean on us whenever you need to - someone always here. tons of healing energy zooming to everyone to wrap them up in healing energy. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what would you call it Julie? --- sam


Temptation, perhaps!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that can be a distraction. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't have a Heidi and Grandkids next door!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and me as the tempter? --- sam --- that is basically what enabler means.



Lurker 2 said:


> Temptation, perhaps!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that can be a distraction. --- sam


But also means you have company easily accessible!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have messages of love and hellos from Marge Whaples, Siouxann, Az Sticks (Sandi) Sandi was saying that Allan seems to be definitely on the mend- they are contemplating trying again with another kitten- Momma cat has produced another litter. Marge has not been very well at all- conflicting requirements for her various problems. And Siouxann will hopefully have her Hip operated on soon.
> 
> Edit: also a message from Agnes, she has had her eye operated on, but it is too early yet to know if her sight has improved.


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I will join you in a chorus of happy birthday to Sonja's son. ---- sam


Thank you . He is coming for his cake on Saturday as he is away all day tomorrow with girlfriend 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There wedding was supposed to be in August and some of there closest friends put together and paid for a honeymoon in France as there wedding gift but as the wedding was moved forward they are up on the Yorkshire moors staying in a log cabin in the middle of the forest for a few days . Hopefully all going well
> They can still go on the real honeymoon in August . Son goes for a scan in a couple of weeks and I'm dreading it especially as the week before I am at a different hospital with the youngest for tests and the day after I'm back at same hospital with husband .
> Sonja


That's a lot of hospital visits in too many different directions. Keeping you in prayer and sending hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and me as the tempter? --- sam --- that is basically what enabler means.


To an American yes! But according to my Little Oxford Dictionary it is : to supply with means or authority, to make possible. We don't have this overtone of tempting. Fine line I know but the shift is there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the updates.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a lot of hospital visits in too many different directions. Keeping you in prayer and sending hugs.


As long as they are all on different days and I don t have to chose 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have all had or having hard times haven't we and some good times mixed in . We are a good strong bunch says me
> Sonja


Yes, so many of us have had to be and so many are currently under some extreme struggles & pressures. Good to have this group's strength behind us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wanted to post the picture my sister had on her blog this morning of Gypsy, the entertainer!!
> Junek


Cute!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine stand in the middle of a room and look round and if it doesn't jump out and hit them on the nose they can't find it😄


Mine too. Years ago when I used to go visit my mother, the phone would ring and she would say, "That'll be a wheresma phonecall for you," and she was usually right! :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie just sent this to me - I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Lexophilia
> 
> ...


Good ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tempter is out again - don't tell Sonja - shhhh. --- sam

http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Mine too. Years ago when I used to go visit my mother, the phone would ring and she would say, "That'll be a wheresma phonecall for you," and she was usually right! :shock:


That's funny but yes I still get them now 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you from me too Julie for the updates.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh I do although not as much as one might think - I could stay after breakfast and gab - that is if Heidi is at the sewing machine - but if she is running the w/d or cleaning house I come home. and she is also gone a couple of times a day for various lengths of time. the grandkids come over when they want something. lol sometime I am to take bailee to get her belly button pierced. but yes - if I want company I can usually go next door and find someone. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> But also means you have company easily accessible!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tempter is out again - don't tell Sonja - shhhh. --- sam
> 
> http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html


 :thumbup:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you from me too Julie for the updates.


I have been a bit slow relaying the messages- But at least I did remember!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh I do although not as much as one might think - I could stay after breakfast and gab - that is if Heidi is at the sewing machine - but if she is running the w/d or cleaning house I come home. and she is also gone a couple of times a day for various lengths of time. the grandkids come over when they want something. lol sometime I am to take bailee to get her belly button pierced. but yes - if I want company I can usually go next door and find someone. --- sam


At least they are there, Sam, even if you are in your own quarters. I am not too sure I would want to be living too close to the SIL- but it is not a possibility anyway!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the tempter is out again - don't tell Sonja - shhhh. --- sam
> 
> http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html


Too late I've already looked . I've already got it on my very long to do list . Now you know what I do when I need a break . I'm a pattern hoarder . I think I downloaded at least another 6/7 patterns today including this 
Guess who ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you from me too Julie for the updates.


And me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just incase you need a midafternoon pick-me-up - you might want to try these. one is gf. --- sam

When 3pm rolls around, dont reach for your candy stash. These three easy homemade snacks are just as tasty  and are packed with healthful protein, too.

APPLE SLICES WITH PEANUT BUTTER AND LÄRABAR RENOLA

Take the classic combo of apples and peanut butter and take it up a notch with Larabar Renola, a delicious mix of fruits, nuts and seeds. Just slice up your apple, spread on some PB and sprinkle with Renola for a sweet, crunchy, gluten-free treat.

DIY PROTEIN BARS

Line an 8x8 pan with parchment paper and set aside. On your stovetop over medium heat, stir together 1/3 cup of honey and 1/2 cup of almond butter until smooth. Add in 1/4 cup of ground flax and 3 cups of Cheerios Protein cereal. Once its nicely mixed, transfer it to the pan and pack it down. Freeze for 15 minutes or so, then cut into squares. Voila! Homemade protein bars.

HUMMUS WITH FALAFEL CHIPS

Just pick up some Food Should Taste Good Multigrain tortilla chips and dip em in your favorite hummus for a yummy, Middle Eastern-inspired snack.

Want to give your hummus an extra flavor bump? Drizzle with a little olive oil and top with fresh herbs  try basil, rosemary, thyme, cilantro, dill, marjoramthe options are endless!

http://www.tablespoon.com/posts/3-oclock-snack-attack-protein-packed-snacks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And Aunty Maryanne is very excited indeed. She keeps suddenly piping up with 'sisters having a baby' or 'I'm going to be an aunty'.
> Tomorrow we are going to walk into Rundle Mall (The Mall Sam mentioned) to buy her some yarn so she can start knitting somthing for her niece or nephew. I'm not buying yarn yet- I have plenty and will wait until I know what I need for the special items.


It is wonderful for Maryanne to have this opportunity to make something special for her first niece or nephew. I am so happy that she is excited for this new moment in her life. I think you would need twins or triplets in order to get some baby holding time. Sounds like David and Maryanne will jump in line ahead of you if they can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Too late I've already looked . I've already got it on my very long to do list . Now you know what I do when I need a break . I'm a pattern hoarder . I think I downloaded at least another 6/7 patterns today including this
> Guess who ?


How delightful, now I would not have a clue as to who she could be?! She looks rather elderly!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I adore my son-in-law - he is one of the nicest - kindest - most gentle man I have ever met. and he likes me - and strange as it sounds - he like me. do not tell Heidi I told you although she knows - when I first moved here he tried to fix me up with a friend of his. what a guy. rotflmao --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At least they are there, Sam, even if you are in your own quarters. I am not too sure I would want to be living too close to the SIL- but it is not a possibility anyway!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and everyone definitely needs to look at this site. --- sam

http://www.zergnet.com/news/526435/the-incredible-coffee-cake-recipe-unlike-any-other


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How delightful, now I would not have a clue as to who she could be?! She looks rather elderly!!!!!!


To old her son wishes she would hurry up and retire because he wants her job 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and everyone definitely needs to look at this site. --- sam
> 
> http://www.zergnet.com/news/526435/the-incredible-coffee-cake-recipe-unlike-any-other


Oh my gosh now that is temptation . I love cake 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I adore my son-in-law - he is one of the nicest - kindest - most gentle man I have ever met. and he likes me - and strange as it sounds - he like me. do not tell Heidi I told you although she knows - when I first moved here he tried to fix me up with a friend of his. what a guy. rotflmao --- sam


That is so heartening Sam, although moving south would entail being close again to the ex- not a pleasant prospect, for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To old her son wishes she would hurry up and retire because he wants her job 😄


I am still completely mystified!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am still completely mystified!


Oh I thought you were joking it's supposed to be queen Elizebeth 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


So sorry to hear of Mum's health issues. I will keep her in my prayers as well as the rest of your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


Kate...The family is just beautiful. I think Luke will have teaching his cousin so many things in life and will have fun playing with her as she grows older.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh I thought you were joking it's supposed to be queen Elizebeth
> Sonja


Oh, my apologies to Her Majesty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To old her son wishes she would hurry up and retire because he wants her job 😄


Now I have got what you mean't by this 'throw away' line!!!!!- sorry to be so slow on the uptake!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted these two on the Lace Party, but people have said they like the progress reports. I have done more on the shawl than the Guernsey today- having a rest.


Both knits are looking lovely. Thanks for sharing the progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Both knits are looking lovely. Thanks for sharing the progress.


Thanks, Pacer!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I have got what you mean't by this 'throw away' line!!!!!- sorry to be so slow on the uptake!!!!!!!!


You have to use a lot of imagination and squint your eyes to actually see the resemblance but I thought it was a bit of fun, and I actually thought I would use the pattern to make a farmers wife to add to my farm 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have to use a lot of imagination and squint your eyes to actually see the resemblance but I thought it was a bit of fun, and I actually thought I would use the pattern to make a farmers wife to add to my farm
> Sonja


Or you could knit a mini me :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Or you could knit a mini me :thumbup:


Put a bit of purple in the hair and a few flowers on the bag Is the tiara similar to the one you wear when knitting 😄


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is wonderful for Maryanne to have this opportunity to make something special for her first niece or nephew. I am so happy that she is excited for this new moment in her life. I think you would need twins or triplets in order to get some baby holding time. Sounds like David and Maryanne will jump in line ahead of you if they can.


Only one, so we will need to share!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oooops don't usually double post!
> 
> But as it is there I will mention that I have discovered the reason why I was so cold last night- when I let Ringo out about three quarters of an hour ago- the ground was covered with a hoar frost- quite pretty- but I did need my hot water bottle!


No wonder you were cold. I hope you can get the house insulated before the winter is over. It will really help, I'm sure!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To old her son wishes she would hurry up and retire because he wants her job 😄


If she doesn't hurry up it will be her grandson after her job. Mind you her mother lived to a good old age- to get her telegram from the queen. Do you think she got one?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh I thought you were joking it's supposed to be queen Elizebeth
> Sonja


I too thought she was joking.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> when was this? --- sam


The IRS hacking has been on the national news the last few days. I think it happened within the last few months.
They said yesterday they think it might have originated in Russia...guess the Russian "mafia" strikes the IRS!! 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No wonder you were cold. I hope you can get the house insulated before the winter is over. It will really help, I'm sure!
> Junek


It should help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too thought she was joking.


I better not mention who I really thought it was mean't to be, and did not want to put my foot in it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If she doesn't hurry up it will be her grandson after her job. Mind you her mother lived to a good old age- to get her telegram from the queen. Do you think she got one?


I would think so . Wonder if she will send Phillip one if he lives to that age 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, my apologies to Her Majesty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And mine, since I had no clue it was supposed to be Her Majesty. As old as she really is, the knitted doll looks older!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would think so . Wonder if she will send Phillip one if he lives to that age
> Sonja


For that matter did she send one to the Queen Mother?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I better not mention who I really thought it was mean't to be, and did not want to put my foot in it!


Hope you were not thinking it was me . Although I sure feel Very old sometimes 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I better not mention who I really thought it was mean't to be, and did not want to put my foot in it!


I showed it to David and he knew who it was straight away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And mine, since I had no clue it was supposed to be Her Majesty. As old as she really is, the knitted doll looks older!!
> Junek


I honestly did not realise who it was intended to represent, perhaps had there been a touch of Ermine?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you were not thinking it was me . Although I sure feel Very old sometimes
> Sonja


I was worried that your troubles might be really weighing you down- also I don't think you have posted a photo of yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I showed it to David and he knew who it was straight away.


 :lol: Good for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That all sounds lovely . I'll just get my spare wings and be there in time for dinner 😀
> Sonja


I wish, but wait until later in July when things are ready.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was worried that your troubles might be really weighing you down- also I don't think you have posted a photo of yourself!


Hate pictures I always look a mess hair all over the place although when I think about it I don't suppose it helps that I'm always sticking my hands through it . Maybe if a nice on shows up in the wedding photos although I wouldn't hold your breath 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hate pictures I always look a mess hair all over the place although when I think about it I don't suppose it helps that I'm always sticking my hands through it . Maybe if a nice on shows up in the wedding photos although I wouldn't hold your breath
> Sonja


As well as seeing a photo of you I want one of the inside of the church- see if I recognise it. Though most churches look similar.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it's past by bed time so I will say goodnight everyone . Enjoy the rest of your day where ever you are &#127775;
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's past by bed time so I will say goodnight everyone . Enjoy the rest of your day where ever you are 🌟
> Sonja


Night night Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> As well as seeing a photo of you I want one of the inside of the church- see if I recognise it. Though most churches look similar.


I'll definitely look one up for you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Purple already has a mini me--I took that to mean you should knit a mini of yourself, Sonja.  I want to make a mini me, too, but haven't got around to it yet.

I did know that was the Queen, but I had seen it before, so that doesn't count!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Purple already has a mini me--I took that to mean you should knit a mini of yourself, Sonja.  I want to make a mini me, too, but haven't got around to it yet.
> 
> I did know that was the Queen, but I had seen it before, so that doesn't count!


That was why I asked David- I already knew who she was so figured David would be a better guide.
In fact I downloaded the pattern planning to knit her for MAraynne but never got round to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hate pictures I always look a mess hair all over the place although when I think about it I don't suppose it helps that I'm always sticking my hands through it . Maybe if a nice on shows up in the wedding photos although I wouldn't hold your breath
> Sonja


We are often our own harshest critics!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Night night Sonja


ditto


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> My problem is I close down Word documents and then when I turn on the computer heaps of them open up- so I often have some open I don't even know are open.
> 
> Interesting to see how things go with this new accomdation plan- you must be getting sick of new plans. Will you be indepenedent of the rest of th family? or will need to use the main house for bathroom and meals? Just saw about a kitchenette.
> How does DM feel about the plan? It sounds much more reasonable than a 4 bedroom place with a large block.


I will be independent of house for all but toilet and bathroom. Hopefully will only have to come in a few times a day, but will have more chance to be out and about. therefore less dependant on house during day.

I am way behind on this weeks ktp and will be not have chance to fully catch up and then will be on late for next week as market day tomorrow and going kayaking with friends on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I sure hope things work out for you. I know you look forward to having a space to yourself!
> Junek


I hope so too, think I will be better financially. Not looking forward to the work involved in clearing and sorting shed though. Need sufficient space for me while leaving access for DS's craft stuff and other stuff stored out there. This will be after physically moving them out. Fortunately, have found a nice secure set of villas with onsite management that DM likes the look of that has a unit coming up for rent.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Dear All
> 
> I think I've now found this week's tea party!! I've been posting all over the place and help has been forthcoming. Great to be back. I'm feeling much better. Love
> 
> Valerie


  cheers Valerie, so glad you could come back.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Anyone who has an iPad has Facetime on it. I don't think it works on anything else.


Android user here - what is Facetime?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am off from work the next 3 days. I am planning a visit to a LYS in a nearby town tomorrow morning. Matthew wants me to make a pair of lion mittens for our VBS this year so I will look for yarn for that. I have invited some knitting friends to go along. 

It has been fun reading today's comments, but I am too tired to think of responses tonight. I was home alone for a few hours tonight so I had a supper of some pretzels with some vegetable cream cheese dip and a glass of wine. Matthew didn't like my dinner selection for tonight so I told him left overs were in the refrigerator. Today he got his haircut and beard trimmed for the wedding and we picked out a polo shirt for him to wear to the wedding. He had to touch different shirts to see what he would tolerate next to his skin. I didn't mind. This evening I finished off a baby sweater that I have been working on this past week. Now I need to seam the sleeves and put some tie strings on it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Android user here - what is Facetime?


Like Skype but for Mac I think.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

machriste said:


> My daughter lives within walking distance of Steven Be's. It's downright dangerous!! For anyone who visits the Twin Cities, I would also recommend The Yarnery on Grand Avenue in St. Paul.


So was the last place I lived, directly behind a Spotlight store. It usually has a great selection of yarns.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Check about when to use power with solar panels. For us we are better using it at night- the amount we are paid for the power fed into the grid is more than we pay so the more we feed into the grid the better. Yhus using it when we aren't prodcuing our own is best. But it will depend on how it works your way and what subsidies etc there are.
> A huge rpoortion of hte eclectricity bill goes on heating and cooling and iwth 4 going they will be chewing through the power without a doubt.
> ANd the power usage for so many and in a bigger house will be greater than for the 3 of you. And teenagers are not good at limiting electricity usage either.
> Will you be able to have your own electricity meter when you move into the shed? Or could these issues arise with DS?


Hope not but will be paying rent with extra for utilities, as I do now. The only question will be how much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Like Skype but for Mac I think.


Yes that is exactly what it is and its free to talk with others world wide. I use it to talk with my son and his family in Canada.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was our custom too to send the gifts to the couple ahead of the wedding date -- usually to the bride's parents homes, but that changed quite a bit when couples had their own places before the wedding. It was meant to allow the bride and groom to leave immediately after the ceremony for their honeymoon without having to deal with transporting the gifts. Monetary presents were about the only gifts given at the ceremony and they were usually put in one decorated box that someone was in charge of securing. We generally give a gift for the shower that's off the bridal registry and then given money at the wedding.


Here all gifts are brought to the reception and opened there. Then the happy couple go off on honeymoon and one of the parents takes care of the gifts and cards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.

Hey,

Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB - congratulations on GD. You looked so happy nursing her.

Margaret, congratulations on impending GMhood.

Well off for day now as finished custom headband and it needs a wash to remove excess color and soften soak before assembly. Then off to charity knitting group and then afternoon school run and a quick stop at Costco for some supplies. Back on later to try to catch up.

Angel hugs for those in need.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


Thank you for this update, as sad as it is. My prayers for Mel and her family and all involved.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Obviously I am behind. I have had trouble getting my postings through.
Congratulations Kate. Your new granddaughter is so beautiful. Love that dark head of hair.
Congratulations Margaret on becoming a grandmother. There is nothing like it. You definitely have to make Gypsycreams Poppets and Baby Dumpling.
Sonja, everything you post is just precious. You are the queen of baby knits.
Josephine, I love love love your buttons. The grandkids picture is just wonderful. They are so cute. I know they love visiting with you and Mr P. And speaking of Mr P he is a very good looking gardener. Please tell hime how much we all love looking at the beauty he creates.
Martina, I am so glad you had a good visit with Jack's children and I know he was there in spirit.
Marilyn, so excited for you and your knew job. It just sounds wonderful. You can always store things you don't have room for and I am sure something can be worked out for your use of the kitchen.
(OH) JOY, Still have Don and your family in prayer. I know you have placed everything in God's hand and are at peace but extra prayer from our prayer warriors is just a good thing to have in your corner. I know you are worn out and pray you are getting some rest.
Joyce, way to go. I knew you would have no problem passing. Proud of you dear sister of my heart.
Aran, my deepest condolensces in the loss of Mary's DH. I pray you had a good symposium.
Bonnie, I have had your son in and on my heart for safety amidst the fires. I know how concerned you must be.
Linda, glad to see you posting. I have, missed you.
Melody, still praying for a speedy recovery.
Gwen, I hope you have been behaving and taking it easy.
Prayers continue for Marianne and Ben.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


Dammit. Hang in there, Mel. Healing thoughts at full power.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So sad reading Mellie had another stroke. Will keep her close in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Purple already has a mini me--I took that to mean you should knit a mini of yourself, Sonja.  I want to make a mini me, too, but haven't got around to it yet.
> 
> I did know that was the Queen, but I had seen it before, so that doesn't count!


I also recognized it as the queen. I keep planning to make a mini me as well. If GD ever gets into dolls I will have incentive, she's more into John Deeres, farm animals & teddy bears.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

To say I am excited about the Fiberfest tomorrow would be an understatement. One of my neighbors is going with me. Unfortunately my other neighbor is sick with URI.
It starts at 12 tomorrow and ends at six.
I looked at the classes and to tell the truth, I would have loved to have taken some but they were $46 a class and I can watch youtube for free.
I am concentrating on Yarns for a red shawl, yarns for scarves, and yarns for socks and accessories and notions
I have even polished my fingernails for the event!
Got all my money counted a paper clipped.
I am sure hoping they have some of the knitting needles I need for my socks.
I am going to look on http//www.msff.net and make a list of all the booths and what they offer and highlight the ones I am most interested in.
I will take a picture of my loot when I get home. I AM SO EXCITED, Y'ALL!
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just got home a few hours ago for a few days after a quick trip home to be with DH for an unexpected doctor's trip. Have compassion, will travel is my slogan. LOL

It seems mom may have had a small stroke while drugged up that wasn't noticed because of being so heavily sedated. She asked me questions about things she always knew and then said the answers were familiar. I've had precious moments styling her hair in the mornings and putting a kiss gently on her forehead. I took a bathing beauty picture of her in for her bulletin board and everyone thinks she must have been a model. I thought it would be fun to do to personalize her more so they don't just see an old lady. I did that at the hospital too. There is the sweetest young girl at the nursing home who can't talk well but meets you in the hall in her wheel chair and gets so excited when you give her hugs and a kiss. She may not be considered beautiful by our standards but that is one very beautiful person just full of love. I had mom outside a few times in her wheel chair and we took a beautiful walk to the back courtyard and sat out front on white wooden rockers. This is in the country so lovely trees and flowers. So glad we had some nice weather to be outside but she is very, very shy, so it isn't an easy thing to convince her to get out of her room.

I'm hoping to go through my yarn and take some back with me so I can do some knitting. I imagine it will be therapeutic for me and since mom won't watch tv now or read, it will give her something to watch and be therapeutic for her too. 

So sorry to hear all the painful things so many are going through and happy to hear of the joys. I'll be going back down in a few but might stay to go to some quilting lectures I have paid for if all is ok on the Ohio front. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no, just saw the post that said Mel had another stroke. How awful. Prayers that things turn around for her health. Such a sweet, sweet young lady and she adds so much to our KTP.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

There are many excuses as to why I have not been on TP for awhile. The major one being that my laptop is giving me a lot of trouble. I got a new one yesterday but haven't had time to learn how to use it yet. It will be a joy to have a reliable computer.
The closing on our house has been put off yet again. The seller is in the midst of a divorce and so things with the sale of the house need to be worked out. I am quite unhappy about it put there is nothing that I can do about it.
DH got another check for back pay from the VA so I am now the proud owner of hearing aids. I have needed them for some time but have not had the money. Now to get used to wearing them. So far, so good.
As for the weather, we have had rain and more rain. There is wide spread flooding but not right where we are. The ground is super wet. A couple of nights ago we had a terrible wind storm and part of the fence blew down. We are working at getting that fixed. Minor trouble where there are so many how lost their homes and even lives. I am most thankful for God's grace.
I have been knitting but it seems like I have spend more time in the frog pond than knitting. I know that is not possible however I seem to be making a lot of mistakes lately. Maybe too many other things on my mind.
So dissapointed to hear that Mel is back in the hospital. What saddness there is in this old world.
I have a couple of housekeeping chores that most get done so will sign off for now. Keep the needles going, Love and best wishes to all. Marilyn aka Railyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, hope you have a great time tomorrow, you definitely deserve so " me" time.

Julie, so sorry to hear Melody is back in hospital, I hope she is not as bad as it sounds, not good!

I've just come inside from attempting to cover flower beds & sensitive stuff in the garden. I have tarped the stuff in the garden & covered the flower bed around the house with blankets & row cover & towels. My biggest flower bed will have to survive on its own, just too big to cover & it has petunias so hopefully the will take what frost we get.
I pulled dirt over the beans, cucumbers & corn so it should do OK.

I laid around this morning doing not much be managed to get my house cleaned & floors washed so the house is fit for company on Sat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> To say I am excited about the Fiberfest tomorrow would be an understatement. One of my neighbors is going with me. I AM SO EXCITED, Y'ALL!
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Have a blast, hon! :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

My heart is aching for Melanie and family. 
Betty, have a lot of fun. Buy lots of yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry things aren't going well with your move. I was thinking of you today & hoping the floods were not affecting you. You could share some rain with us, it's very dry here.
I hope you find the hearing aids helpful,I think the biggest thing is to wear them, so many people get them & keep them on the dresser..



Railyn said:


> There are many excuses as to why I have not been on TP for awhile. The major one being that my laptop is giving me a lot of trouble. I got a new one yesterday but haven't had time to learn how to use it yet. It will be a joy to have a reliable computer.
> The closing on our house has been put off yet again. The seller is in the midst of a divorce and so things with the sale of the house need to be worked out. I am quite unhappy about it put there is nothing that I can do about it.
> DH got another check for back pay from the VA so I am now the proud owner of hearing aids. I have needed them for some time but have not had the money. Now to get used to wearing them. So far, so good.
> As for the weather, we have had rain and more rain. There is wide spread flooding but not right where we are. The ground is super wet. A couple of nights ago we had a terrible wind storm and part of the fence blew down. We are working at getting that fixed. Minor trouble where there are so many how lost their homes and even lives. I am most thankful for God's grace.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


Oh no, that is terrible news! Sending her every healing vibe I can muster. Poor Mel, she's far too young for all this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad to see you back *Marilyn!*
*Betty* I hope you have a ball at your Fiberfest. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


Thanks for the chuckle, Kate. Caitlin is a lovely name!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Put a bit of purple in the hair and a few flowers on the bag Is the tiara similar to the one you wear when knitting 😄


If you look closely at my avatar you cansee my mini me x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Android user here - what is Facetime?


FaceTime is on iPhone and iPads it lets you talk to other users who have FaceTime and you can see each other hence the name 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am off from work the next 3 days. I am planning a visit to a LYS in a nearby town tomorrow morning. Matthew wants me to make a pair of lion mittens for our VBS this year so I will look for yarn for that. I have invited some knitting friends to go along.
> 
> It has been fun reading today's comments, but I am too tired to think of responses tonight. I was home alone for a few hours tonight so I had a supper of some pretzels with some vegetable cream cheese dip and a glass of wine. Matthew didn't like my dinner selection for tonight so I told him left overs were in the refrigerator. Today he got his haircut and beard trimmed for the wedding and we picked out a polo shirt for him to wear to the wedding. He had to touch different shirts to see what he would tolerate next to his skin. I didn't mind. This evening I finished off a baby sweater that I have been working on this past week. Now I need to seam the sleeves and put some tie strings on it.


 Sounds like you had a nice relaxing evening Mary 
Have a nice trip to your LYS with your friends and I hope you and Mathew have a lovely time at the wedding 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Purple already has a mini me--I took that to mean you should knit a mini of yourself, Sonja.  I want to make a mini me, too, but haven't got around to it yet.
> 
> I did know that was the Queen, but I had seen it before, so that doesn't count!


Here's a few mini mes..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


Oh no that is such sad news . I hope and pray that it's just a set back and she is strong enough inside herself to fight back 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> To say I am excited about the Fiberfest tomorrow would be an understatement. One of my neighbors is going with me. Unfortunately my other neighbor is sick with URI.
> It starts at 12 tomorrow and ends at six.
> I looked at the classes and to tell the truth, I would have loved to have taken some but they were $46 a class and I can watch youtube for free.
> I am concentrating on Yarns for a red shawl, yarns for scarves, and yarns for socks and accessories and notions
> ...


I hope you have a lovely wonderful day Betty and find everything you want and need at just the right price for you . Look forward to seeing pictures 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Mel had another stroke, sending her tons of healing vibes, hu&#291;s and love . X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kate, I just love the name Caitlin, worth waiting for x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am off from work the next 3 days. I am planning a visit to a LYS in a nearby town tomorrow morning. Matthew wants me to make a pair of lion mittens for our VBS this year so I will look for yarn for that. I have invited some knitting friends to go along.
> 
> It has been fun reading today's comments, but I am too tired to think of responses tonight. I was home alone for a few hours tonight so I had a supper of some pretzels with some vegetable cream cheese dip and a glass of wine. Matthew didn't like my dinner selection for tonight so I told him left overs were in the refrigerator. Today he got his haircut and beard trimmed for the wedding and we picked out a polo shirt for him to wear to the wedding. He had to touch different shirts to see what he would tolerate next to his skin. I didn't mind. This evening I finished off a baby sweater that I have been working on this past week. Now I need to seam the sleeves and put some tie strings on it.


I hope you get some more free time over the next three days. Some relaxing time would be great for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, hope you have a great time tomorrow, you definitely deserve so " me" time.
> 
> Julie, so sorry to hear Melody is back in hospital, I hope she is not as bad as it sounds, not good!
> 
> ...


I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your gardens Bonnie after all that hard work you did the last thing you want is for them to get hit by frost
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heather it does sound like this could be easier for you- as long as your sister doesn't get you looking after the younger generation too often. I hope they will be her responsibility.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the chuckle, Kate. Caitlin is a lovely name!


Made me chuckle too and the name was worth the wait 
Welcome to this world beautiful Caitlin 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here all gifts are brought to the reception and opened there. Then the happy couple go off on honeymoon and one of the parents takes care of the gifts and cards.


Here the presents aren't opened at the reception, they are taken by someone unwrapped and the couple unwrp them once they get back fromt he honeymoon usually. Somtimes they are opened though. And now often gift registries are used and they just deliever all the gifts once the couple return from there honeymoon so often there are not a lot of presents at the reception anymore.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> If you look closely at my avatar you cansee my mini me x


I've wondered who was in your hands


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


That is not good- a second is worrying. And it sounds really bad- hope it is just the wording.lHope they can find out what is going on. Worry about how they are managing as they seemed so dependent on her wage.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've wondered who was in your hands


Mini me bas also got a mini me! But then again everyone knows I'm nuts x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few mini mes..


They are brilliant Josephine but I am extremely jealous of your sheep way better than the ones I have 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Mini me bas also got a mini me! But then again everyone knows I'm nuts x


Yes but a lovely funny nuts 😄
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are brilliant Josephine but I am extremely jealous of your sheep way better than the ones I have
> Sonja


The sheep covers a tape measure and was a gift from the KAP last yearxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes but a lovely funny nuts 😄
> Sonja


Thank you x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A friend is taking me out today we are going to a garden centre for lunch and there is a lively craft centre there and then we are going on toa ffabric shop.
Yesterday I was told that one of the shops in our High Street would be opening soon as a knitting and sewing shop, it is quite a large space so I am looking forward to seeing what they stock.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> To say I am excited about the Fiberfest tomorrow would be an understatement. One of my neighbors is going with me. Unfortunately my other neighbor is sick with URI.
> It starts at 12 tomorrow and ends at six.
> I looked at the classes and to tell the truth, I would have loved to have taken some but they were $46 a class and I can watch youtube for free.
> I am concentrating on Yarns for a red shawl, yarns for scarves, and yarns for socks and accessories and notions
> ...


HAve a wonderful day tomorrow Betty- you have been so excited I hope it lives up to your expectations. And don't even think about Jim might say- spend YOUR money as you want. And we will all be excited for you with your purchases so post them here for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home a few hours ago for a few days after a quick trip home to be with DH for an unexpected doctor's trip. Have compassion, will travel is my slogan. LOL
> 
> It seems mom may have had a small stroke while drugged up that wasn't noticed because of being so heavily sedated. She asked me questions about things she always knew and then said the answers were familiar. I've had precious moments styling her hair in the mornings and putting a kiss gently on her forehead. I took a bathing beauty picture of her in for her bulletin board and everyone thinks she must have been a model. I thought it would be fun to do to personalize her more so they don't just see an old lady. I did that at the hospital too. There is the sweetest young girl at the nursing home who can't talk well but meets you in the hall in her wheel chair and gets so excited when you give her hugs and a kiss. She may not be considered beautiful by our standards but that is one very beautiful person just full of love. I had mom outside a few times in her wheel chair and we took a beautiful walk to the back courtyard and sat out front on white wooden rockers. This is in the country so lovely trees and flowers. So glad we had some nice weather to be outside but she is very, very shy, so it isn't an easy thing to convince her to get out of her room.
> 
> ...


My sister used to love seeing what I was knitting when she could do nothing for herself. I used to take my sewing up often- this way I got it done and she saw finished items- a win win. Sorry to hear that you mother may have had a stroke on top of everything else.
Hope the trip back for the doctor with DH is nothing significant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


Well Margarine would be original! Caitlin Mairi is a lovely name indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A friend is taking me out today we are going to a garden centre for lunch and there is a lively craft centre there and then we are going on toa ffabric shop.
> Yesterday I was told that one of the shops in our High Street would be opening soon as a knitting and sewing shop, it is quite a large space so I am looking forward to seeing what they stock.


Mr P better hide your purse I think!
And in the meantime enjoy your day out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> A friend is taking me out today we are going to a garden centre for lunch and there is a lively craft centre there and then we are going on toa ffabric shop.
> Yesterday I was told that one of the shops in our High Street would be opening soon as a knitting and sewing shop, it is quite a large space so I am looking forward to seeing what they stock.


That sounds lovely hope you have a really great time . If the new shop is a success tell them to open one up here please 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Daralene I'm so happy that you have been able to spend some lovely quality time with your mom. The nursing home sounds like a very restful and peaceful place to be hopefully once your mom gets to relax in her new home she will cone out of her room more . I hope she will be very happy there . You take care of yourself and have a relaxing couple of days home with your husband 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mr P better hide your purse I think!
> And in the meantime enjoy your day out.


Thank you, he cant find my purse, its already in my pocket! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sounds lovely hope you have a really great time . If the new shop is a success tell them to open one up here please
> Sonja


Will keep you posted. X


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine is plugged in only if we are down to -3 or so. Don't have the option of heat control other than a fan in summer.


Currently spoiled with a reverse cycle split system air con but will soon be back to space heaters.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just as a few were talking about low income schemes for insulating homes, the adds I saw were from a finance company for small loans.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a microwave? If so, put some regular rice in a sock and warm it for 1 minute. Snuggle it to warm you and your hands. Or fill a bottle with warm water to do the same. Think heating pad or hot water bottle.


Julie, glad Tami thought of this. Basic warning for doing so, firstly never more than 1 minute for a sock of rice as it will get too hot and burn, which is not wanted, secondly - you may have noticed a little smell the first time you did this, this goes away but you will need to replace the rice occasionally. Also handy to put a few into bed about 15 minutes before you retire and then can put to end of bed for you feet. This is also handy when you want to soften the vinyl when rooting you reborn doll head.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tomorrow will be some Matthew and mom time which I am looking forward to. I need to get him a shirt to wear to the wedding. I have enjoyed hearing the traditions of gifting wedding gifts throughout the world. Matthew was quite untraditional as he unwrapped the gift to show the groom and his family. Fortunately, the family understand Matthew's uniqueness and nobody took offense to his ways. The groom wrapped it up to take to the bride so she will get to unwrap it. Matthew's wedding card is not traditional either as he had cards made of the bird drawing and that was the wedding card he used to gift the drawing. The bride and groom did receive a set of bird cards as well. Truly a gift from the heart.


Truly a wonderful gift to receive and happy it was received so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that is such sad news . I hope and pray that it's just a set back and she is strong enough inside herself to fight back
> Sonja


I think we are all there with you, Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is not good- a second is worrying. And it sounds really bad- hope it is just the wording.lHope they can find out what is going on. Worry about how they are managing as they seemed so dependent on her wage.


In a second PM, Bikerbaby mentions that Gage is with his grandmother, Mel's Mom, certainly for the weekend, because she is doing a course in London (Ontario?) won't be Britain. No mention of Greg.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> In a second PM, Bikerbaby mentions that Gage is with his grandmother, Mel's Mom, certainly for the weekend, because she is doing a course in London (Ontario?) won't be Britain. No mention of Greg.


That poor little boy he must be worried sick . I suppose Greg must be at the hospital. I really hope that Mel is getting the best treatment they can give 
Thank you Julie for giving us the updates . 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie has just told me about Gagesmom. I am so sorry and send healing prayers to join all the others sent from here. I will try to keep up.!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mine stand in the middle of a room and look round and if it doesn't jump out and hit them on the nose they can't find it😄


One of my nieces did that this morning, she needed a specific shirt for school but had not put away in drawer. Asked me, I walked in, looked around and handed it to her with the comment that this is why she is supposed to put her clothes away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That poor little boy he must be worried sick . I suppose Greg must be at the hospital. I really hope that Mel is getting the best treatment they can give
> Thank you Julie for giving us the updates .
> Sonja


It is the least I can do.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry that Mel is back in the hospital. I am hoping that she has the very best of care and praying that it is one for which the "clot busters" work and not a brain bleed. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> no doubt some of it is true - you can google any single word and come up with something. I've not heard of the dark web but I believe it exists. --- sam


It exists alright, that is where alot of criminal activity like peadophile rings, terrorists and so on operate.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


What a gorgeous name!!! Love it.

Too funny, "Margarine". Kate, I love your sense of humor and sharp wit. You always put a smile on my face. :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


Hello Agnes so nice to hear from you at last . I'm glad you finally had your operation . I bet you are looking forward to everything getting back to normal
Hope to hear more from you soon . Take care 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


Hope it is successful and that your eye sight will soon improve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> My sister used to love seeing what I was knitting when she could do nothing for herself. I used to take my sewing up often- this way I got it done and she saw finished items- a win win. Sorry to hear that you mother may have had a stroke on top of everything else.
> Hope the trip back for the doctor with DH is nothing significant.


I thought so. Funny how she brightens up when the great grandchildren are there, especially the babies. She still enjoys her food but finds so many other things confusing. Thanks for that feedback. I will make sure and look for a project when I get off the computer. I wanted to go to a yarn shop while there but never had time to do a thing as everyone else is working and I think mom shouldn't be alone all the time just staring at the walls. If only she liked tv or anything. She finds almost everything confusing so I just sit and hold her hand or talk about memories or we just sit together. I think the knitting is the solution as it is something she has done too. I've been wanting to knit some slippers that are then felted if I can find the yarn and pattern.

Serious for DH or not, he had flowers for me and took me out to supper. Hope it's not serious but he is afraid it is, so I told him I would be there for him. It really meant a lot to him and he will be there for mom as soon as all his concerts are over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene I'm so happy that you have been able to spend some lovely quality time with your mom. The nursing home sounds like a very restful and peaceful place to be hopefully once your mom gets to relax in her new home she will cone out of her room more . I hope she will be very happy there . You take care of yourself and have a relaxing couple of days home with your husband
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. I know you have been going through so much. Healing wishes coming across the big pond over your way for your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, have a wonderful time at the Fiberfest. Can't wait to see your loot.  

Kate, Congratulations on the new granddaughter. Thanks to the summary, I will get to see the picture.  Nothing better than a new granddaughter.

Bonnie, Sure hope all your plants survive the frost and it would be such a shame to lose the flowers. Our bushes are almost all gone and our pines are succumbing to some disease. Not an easy time for nature. You seem to have some good solutions. :thumbup: 

Railyn, So glad you got a new computer. Have fun learning it and hope the closing soon comes to a "close".

Swedenme, Love that little top in your avatar. Such beautiful knitting.

Agnes, Sure hope your eye heals well. So important to be able to see well. Gentle hugs.

Gwen, Congratulations on the hip surgery. Hope your healing goes well and you will be out of such horrible pain. Will check out your posts to see how you are and what is going on with Marianne. Prayers and love to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was listening on the radio to a doctor program and they were talking about headaches/migraine type and the increased possibility of stroke. I thought of Mel, not knowing she had another stroke. I also thought of my nephew who had the brain aneurysm. He suffered from horrible headaches too. So sad that these outcomes can't be prevented. Words can't suffice for what is happening with Mel and her precious family.

A huge thank you to Bikerbaby and Julie for keeping us updated.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so. Funny how she brightens up when the great grandchildren are there, especially the babies. She still enjoys her food but finds so many other things confusing. Thanks for that feedback. I will make sure and look for a project when I get off the computer. I wanted to go to a yarn shop while there but never had time to do a thing as everyone else is working and I think mom shouldn't be alone all the time just staring at the walls. If only she liked tv or anything. She finds almost everything confusing so I just sit and hold her hand or talk about memories or we just sit together. I think the knitting is the solution as it is something she has done too. I've been wanting to knit some slippers that are then felted if I can find the yarn and pattern.
> 
> Serious for DH or not, he had flowers for me and took me out to supper. Hope it's not serious but he is afraid it is, so I told him I would be there for him. It really meant a lot to him and he will be there for mom as soon as all his concerts are over.


Hope he is wrong and that it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Mini me bas also got a mini me! But then again everyone knows I'm nuts x


We love you just the way you are!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, So sorry to hear Don has been sick. Healing wishes sent his way. Hope he is soon home with you.

Well, I'm pretty tired out from 3 trips now so although I'm not caught up I'm going to sign off. Doesn't mean I'm not thinking of y'all though. Even when I'm not on I think of this dear group of friends, bound together with a love of yarn!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


Continueing to pray for you and your health. We have certainly missed you and look forward to your return.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Sonja. I know you have been going through so much. Healing wishes coming across the big pond over your way for your family.


Thank you right back Daralene


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> A friend is taking me out today we are going to a garden centre for lunch and there is a lively craft centre there and then we are going on toa ffabric shop.
> Yesterday I was told that one of the shops in our High Street would be opening soon as a knitting and sewing shop, it is quite a large space so I am looking forward to seeing what they stock.


Have a super time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hope he is wrong and that it turns out to be nothing.


From me too Daralene 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for chuckle. Love the name Caitlin.
Agnes, wishing yo a speedy recovery.
Daralene, so sorry your DM had stroke. Is your DH ill also? Or maybe I'm just confused. Hoping you get some needed rest and fun knitting project.
Betty, oh I wish I could go with you to grandest. Your enthusiasm is contagious. Have a ball.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


I am so sorry to hear this. And she seemed to be doing so well.
Thanks for the update even though it is very worrying.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betty, I'm so excited for your trip to the fiber fest. Even if they had one local to me, I wouldn't be able to go. But I'm sharing in your excitement. I hope your friend doesn't decide she's ready to leave before you are.
I want you to be able to enjoy the entire experience.
I'm looking forward to seeing your loot!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's so good to hear from you, Daralene. I've been keeping your mom and you in my prayers. I'm glad she's in a lovely place in the country and that you managed to have her outside to enjoy it!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...Have a wonderful time. We can't wait to hear of your adventure and the lovely gifts you get for yourself. 

Daralene...I am glad that you are spending time with the ones you love. Prayers for healing being sent your way for those you love.

Julie...Thanks for the update on Mel. What a sad time for a loving woman and her family. I have thought of Mel so often and hoped we hadn't heard much because she didn't have computer access and not of health reasons. I will continue to pray for her and her family.

I slept in today. It was awesome. I looked at the clock and told myself that my coworkers would be going on their first break in a few minutes. We all need to rest sometimes so it is my turn this weekend. I will get cleaned up real soon and head to the church to see who is meeting me to go to the yarn shop. I know of one person. I am okay with how many show up as it is a last minute decision of mine. I have been wanting to go to this shop for quite some time, but weather and work don't always make it possible. Matthew is going to the yarn shop with me so that makes at least 3 people. The owner of the shop loves his drawings so I told him to bring some of his cards with us as well as his current drawing. He will draw after he is done browsing the yarns and other items in the shop. He does sometimes browse yarns and patterns now. My boys know more about yarn than people think they should. Neither of them knit or crochet but they do appreciate the yarns and gifts made from it. Matthew can help decide what yarns I should use for the lion mittens he wants me to make. He didn't like my choices I picked up last week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Night night all. Of to bed and see you sometime tomorrow.
Tomorrow we have an interdenominational womens confrence so I will be out most of the day until late afternoon with that. Maryanne is also going- but she needs to be there early as she is helping withthe ushering. So if I sleep for the night I wont be here until tomorrow afternoon or evening. So I will see you all at the next Tea Party


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm delighted to hear from you, Marilyn. I've been worried about you with all the flooding in TX. I wasn't sure of your location so didn't know how safe you were.
I'm sorry to hear the closing has been postponed again. That's discouraging but it sounds as if you're being very patient.
I know you will enjoy your hearing aids. I'm glad I got mine when I did as I can tell my hearing has become very bad.
I'm glad Ray is getting back pay from the VA. I'm sure it's very welcome.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


What a beautiful Scottish name for a lovely little Scottish lass. 
Unfortunately, when one of my uncles and his wife were expecting, they decided to name her after her two Grandmothers if the baby was a girl. And it was not a happy sound but after a few years everyone forgot that since she turned out to be a lovely young girl. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few mini mes..


And I see one of the mini's was trying to smuggle a sheep back home!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Betty...Have a wonderful time. We can't wait to hear of your adventure and the lovely gifts you get for yourself.
> 
> Daralene...I am glad that you are spending time with the ones you love. Prayers for healing being sent your way for those you love.
> 
> ...


Glad you having a nice day today and a sleep in! Buy some nice yarn.
I got some toady. Nothing special but wanted some sock yarn (not for me- for the Feats in Socks group starting Thursday) and MAryanne wnated some yarn to do something for her niece or nephew. And as I had a voucher for $40 off if I spent $100 when these bought he toal to $64 I decided it was cheaper for me to buy more yarn so I did. Maryanne got more yarn to do a blanket for the baby as well. SPotlight this year have been selling Lion Brand Heartland (or some simiklar name) feels lovely and soft so decided to get some to make a simple cowl with (no idea when but it won't take long). ouple of other thingsas well- including one ball of sock yarn. And yes it cost me less, it was going to cost $64 but by 'buying' $42 more it only cost $62! Now thats the type of yarn I like to buy.
ANd I really am going now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie has just told me about Gagesmom. I am so sorry and send healing prayers to join all the others sent from here. I will try to keep up.!!!!


I've just realized after seeing your note that you haven't been with us for a while. I hope you were just busy with life.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


That's great news, Agnes. I've been so concerned about you and have been keeping you in my daily prayers. I know it's quite a relief.
Welcome back.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so. Funny how she brightens up when the great grandchildren are there, especially the babies. She still enjoys her food but finds so many other things confusing. Thanks for that feedback. I will make sure and look for a project when I get off the computer. I wanted to go to a yarn shop while there but never had time to do a thing as everyone else is working and I think mom shouldn't be alone all the time just staring at the walls. If only she liked tv or anything. She finds almost everything confusing so I just sit and hold her hand or talk about memories or we just sit together. I think the knitting is the solution as it is something she has done too. I've been wanting to knit some slippers that are then felted if I can find the yarn and pattern.
> 
> Serious for DH or not, he had flowers for me and took me out to supper. Hope it's not serious but he is afraid it is, so I told him I would be there for him. It really meant a lot to him and he will be there for mom as soon as all his concerts are over.


I hope DH's health problem is not serious. But I know it's worrying for you.
He'll be added to my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I've just realized after seeing your note that you haven't been with us for a while. I hope you were just busy with life.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you, June. Yes, I have just been busy but I will try to be less of a stranger :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Night night all. Of to bed and see you sometime tomorrow.
> Tomorrow we have an interdenominational womens confrence so I will be out most of the day until late afternoon with that. Maryanne is also going- but she needs to be there early as she is helping withthe ushering. So if I sleep for the night I wont be here until tomorrow afternoon or evening. So I will see you all at the next Tea Party


Good night Margaret hope you have a nice day tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are correct...it is HL.


Sorlenna said:


> I thought the "I Love This" yarn was Hobby Lobby? I haven't shopped at either Michaels or HL for a long time, so I might be confused (which would not be unusual!), but that's what I thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear....that isn't good news. Still lifting her in prayer.


Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you away with lots of wishes for a fun day Betty!


Bulldog said:


> To say I am excited about the Fiberfest tomorrow would be an understatement. One of my neighbors is going with me. Unfortunately my other neighbor is sick with URI.
> It starts at 12 tomorrow and ends at six.
> I looked at the classes and to tell the truth, I would have loved to have taken some but they were $46 a class and I can watch youtube for free.
> I am concentrating on Yarns for a red shawl, yarns for scarves, and yarns for socks and accessories and notions
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

lovely name Caitlin Mairi.....I agree "Margarine" woud not do....of course s a nickname...butterball...LOL....just being silly.



KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.

Thanks for prayers and wishes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm so glad to hear from you and that Don is home . Wishing him a speedy recovery now he is home where he belongs and can get all the rest he needs 
Take care Joy 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the chuckle, Kate. Caitlin is a lovely name!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> FaceTime is on iPhone and iPads it lets you talk to other users who have FaceTime and you can see each other hence the name
> Sonja


I haven't tried it, the option is on my phone & iPad, just haven't done it.
It reminds me of the old Jetsons cartoon from the 60's, seems except for the flying cars we are getting there. :lol: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't tried it, the option is on my phone & iPad, just haven't done it.
> It reminds me of the old Jetsons cartoon from the 60's, seems except for the flying cars we are getting there. :lol: :XD:


Or the old Star Trek show apart from beam me up Scotty which I hope never happens 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In a second PM, Bikerbaby mentions that Gage is with his grandmother, Mel's Mom, certainly for the weekend, because she is doing a course in London (Ontario?) won't be Britain. No mention of Greg.


There is a London, Ontario, west of where Melody lives


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


I'm so glad things are going well with the surgery, so good to hear from you again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

When my step-dad was in hospital for 3 yrs after his stroke, we got him a TV with a VCR attached & took family videos of the kids & his nieces wedding,& other family things all on one long tape. He had the nurses put it in the machine every morning & watched it 100's of times. Maybe your mom would watch something like that? 
I hope all is well with your DH & his fears are unfounded.
Safe travels & hope you find a good knitting project.
Take care.


Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so. Funny how she brightens up when the great grandchildren are there, especially the babies. She still enjoys her food but finds so many other things confusing. Thanks for that feedback. I will make sure and look for a project when I get off the computer. I wanted to go to a yarn shop while there but never had time to do a thing as everyone else is working and I think mom shouldn't be alone all the time just staring at the walls. If only she liked tv or anything. She finds almost everything confusing so I just sit and hold her hand or talk about memories or we just sit together. I think the knitting is the solution as it is something she has done too. I've been wanting to knit some slippers that are then felted if I can find the yarn and pattern.
> 
> Serious for DH or not, he had flowers for me and took me out to supper. Hope it's not serious but he is afraid it is, so I told him I would be there for him. It really meant a lot to him and he will be there for mom as soon as all his concerts are over.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


So glad for your update. Be religious in following your doctors instructions. Prayers for a wonderful outcome. Eyes are so vital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a beautiful Scottish name for a lovely little Scottish lass.
> Unfortunately, when one of my uncles and his wife were expecting, they decided to name her after her two Grandmothers if the baby was a girl. And it was not a happy sound but after a few years everyone forgot that since she turned out to be a lovely young girl.
> Junek


I was born the year after my dads sister & my moms mom died, one of the aunts thought I should be Lavina ( who they always called Viney) Doris, thank goodness my mom had other ideas :lol:

Caitlin is a lovely name & was quite popular here some years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad he's home, he will sleep so much better in his own bed. Hope he gets some rest & is back to normal soon. When do you get results of the bronchoscopy? Can't be easy waiting for news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, is good to hear you are getting some " me" time, have a great time at the yarn store.

Betty, hope the fiber fest is as great as you hope & you find some lovely yarns.

Purple, I love your minis & we all love your kind of " nuts" lol.

Well, must rise up & see if all my covering saved my plants, I was up at 4 & 5 & DH at 630, everything was white with frost. It was -4C in Meadow Lake, 60 miles northeast of us, & 0 in Lloydminster so we were somewhere between, I'm sure it wasn't -4 here as the pots I uncovered by my door would have been flat & they look fine, lets hope the rest are OK.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, June. Yes, I have just been busy but I will try to be less of a stranger :thumbup:


I'm glad you have time to visit with us!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad to hear Don is well enough to be home. But sorry he's sore from the hospital bed.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, could you please pray or have healing thoughts for my mum? She had a heart attack last night and collapsed and broke her hip. She is in surgery for the hip now. Should be out again in about 3 hours. Thankyou


I will absolutely keep your Mum in my prayers. And you also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke got to meet his (still unnamed :roll: ) baby cousin last night. He wasn't to sure what to make of her, but he told me, " The baby got my finger!" but by the looks of this photo it was the other way round!


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well it's either that or a great big mansion so I can live in the east wing and they can live in the west wing and no more conversations of
> Do you know where .........is
> Have you looked for it
> Yes
> ...


Sonja, after years of telling them where things could be found, I finally started asking them if I found said item right where I said it was, could I smack them. They looked a little harder! I do have cluttered counters, but if I knew where it was,and they were told to look under something, I got tired of having to go get the item for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very chary of these new cards they are trying to introduce here- that can be debited just with a swipe- far too easy for it to happen fraudulently.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - I admit to doing the same thing - I could be standing in front of my sock drawer and yell downstairs "where are my socks?" --- sam


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Karbonz have a very pointy tip...just the shaft portion is shorter. I've been using them with the cotton/acrylic blend that I'm using for the summer small shall and actually have to be careful not to split the loosely woven yarn and the Karbonz material is just a little grabby on the yarn---both which I think might work well with the lightweight lace. I switched to the Platina Nova cubics which are all metal and the yarn glides smoothly along the needle and the points are plenty sharp.
> 
> Saw your later note...okay, I'll be quiet too. I'm a firm believer in the right tool for the job and having different knitting needles for lace vs. cotton makes knitting more joyful.


Do you find you have to go up a needle size with the square needles? I love the 2.75's that I have, but they made my socks too small and I had to give them to DD. I do usually use 3.00's for my socks, but used to use the 2.75's, and they still fit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have messages of love and hellos from Marge Whaples, Siouxann, Az Sticks (Sandi) Sandi was saying that Allan seems to be definitely on the mend- they are contemplating trying again with another kitten- Momma cat has produced another litter. Marge has not been very well at all- conflicting requirements for her various problems. And Siouxann will hopefully have her Hip operated on soon.
> 
> Edit: also a message from Agnes, she has had her eye operated on, but it is too early yet to know if her sight has improved.


Thank you for the updates!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought the "I Love This" yarn was Hobby Lobby? I haven't shopped at either Michaels or HL for a long time, so I might be confused (which would not be unusual!), but that's what I thought.


That is what I am also thinking. I also really like it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have all had or having hard times haven't we and some good times mixed in . We are a good strong bunch says me
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is what I am also thinking. I also really like it!


I haven't been to Hobby Lobby in a long time--our store moved and Michaels is closer, but since I've been "on restriction" (one of my goals was not to buy any supplies for as long as I could this year), I have only been there once with someone else to get some T-shirts he wanted. I have heard many good things about the cotton, though!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie just sent this to me - I thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> Lexophilia
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the news, Julie.
> 
> I wonder if Railyn, Pammie or Jynx are impacted by all the flooding in Texas, we haven't heard from any of them for a while. I know Railyn was in the process of moving too.


I think I saw Jinx on face book a day or two ago. I didn't see any posts from her, but saw that she was on. I don't know about the rest of them. Pammie may be busy with the end of the school year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I will join you in a chorus of happy birthday to Sonja's son. ---- sam


And from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tempter is out again - don't tell Sonja - shhhh. --- sam
> 
> http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html


Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I will be independent of house for all but toilet and bathroom. Hopefully will only have to come in a few times a day, but will have more chance to be out and about. therefore less dependant on house during day.
> 
> I am way behind on this weeks ktp and will be not have chance to fully catch up and then will be on late for next week as market day tomorrow and going kayaking with friends on Sunday afternoon.


Have fun with your friends. You deserve it! It would be really nice if you could get bathroom facilities in your place.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Have fun visiting the LYS. Lion mittens sound fun. Hmmm, wonder if I can find some free patterns for animal mittens to make for Arianna for play. Much as I dislike making mittens. They are easy, just don't like doing them for some silly reason.

Sounds like a good dinner to me! Matthew is not alone in touching different fabrics to see if he can stand them against his skin. I am finding more and more that I am doing that with my fibromyalgia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


Oh no! Sending extra prayers Mel's way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


Oh that is so not good news. Healing prayers and hugs going her way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> From me too Daralene
> Take care
> Sonja


Thanks Darowil and Sonja. Even if it is serious it will be on the minor end of things. Should be ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home a few hours ago for a few days after a quick trip home to be with DH for an unexpected doctor's trip. Have compassion, will travel is my slogan. LOL
> 
> It seems mom may have had a small stroke while drugged up that wasn't noticed because of being so heavily sedated. She asked me questions about things she always knew and then said the answers were familiar. I've had precious moments styling her hair in the mornings and putting a kiss gently on her forehead. I took a bathing beauty picture of her in for her bulletin board and everyone thinks she must have been a model. I thought it would be fun to do to personalize her more so they don't just see an old lady. I did that at the hospital too. There is the sweetest young girl at the nursing home who can't talk well but meets you in the hall in her wheel chair and gets so excited when you give her hugs and a kiss. She may not be considered beautiful by our standards but that is one very beautiful person just full of love. I had mom outside a few times in her wheel chair and we took a beautiful walk to the back courtyard and sat out front on white wooden rockers. This is in the country so lovely trees and flowers. So glad we had some nice weather to be outside but she is very, very shy, so it isn't an easy thing to convince her to get out of her room.
> 
> ...


It is so good to hear from you, Daralene. Know that my prayers for you and your mom continue.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for chuckle. Love the name Caitlin.
> Agnes, wishing yo a speedy recovery.
> Daralene, so sorry your DM had stroke. Is your DH ill also? Or maybe I'm just confused. Hoping you get some needed rest and fun knitting project.
> Betty, oh I wish I could go with you to grandest. Your enthusiasm is contagious. Have a ball.


Hey Sassafras...Hope you are improving. You aren't confused. I came all the way home to be here for DH. I think it will be nothing but he is concerned so I wanted to be here for him when he goes to the doctor. Last time he didn't hear any of their instructions, in fact, did the opposite and ended up with a staph infection. Don't want him feeling neglected.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's so good to hear from you, Daralene. I've been keeping your mom and you in my prayers. I'm glad she's in a lovely place in the country and that you managed to have her outside to enjoy it!
> Junek


Thanks. I will have to take a picture next time I am down of the outside. Building isn't so great but the surroundings and people are fantastic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> There are many excuses as to why I have not been on TP for awhile. The major one being that my laptop is giving me a lot of trouble. I got a new one yesterday but haven't had time to learn how to use it yet. It will be a joy to have a reliable computer.
> The closing on our house has been put off yet again. The seller is in the midst of a divorce and so things with the sale of the house need to be worked out. I am quite unhappy about it put there is nothing that I can do about it.
> DH got another check for back pay from the VA so I am now the proud owner of hearing aids. I have needed them for some time but have not had the money. Now to get used to wearing them. So far, so good.
> As for the weather, we have had rain and more rain. There is wide spread flooding but not right where we are. The ground is super wet. A couple of nights ago we had a terrible wind storm and part of the fence blew down. We are working at getting that fixed. Minor trouble where there are so many how lost their homes and even lives. I am most thankful for God's grace.
> ...


It is good to hear from you! I am glad that your DH got some of his back pay. And to know you have a new computer so you can post a little more often. Sending prayers your way for the closing on the house to go more quickly, good health and slightly dryer weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Pacer and June. Boy am I tired. Never did get that nap and DH is practicing now so we will see. Have to start getting ready soon. :shock: Made a mistake in where I agreed to meet my friend. It is an hour drive and I really don't feel like it. Once I am there it will be so beautiful though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


I love Caitlin! Had DS been a girl, he would have been Caitlin Rose.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> And from me!


Thank you Tammi . He and his girlfriend are going to a fancy dress party as Fred and Wilma 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home a few hours ago for a few days after a quick trip home to be with DH for an unexpected doctor's trip. Have compassion, will travel is my slogan. LOL
> 
> It seems mom may have had a small stroke while drugged up that wasn't noticed because of being so heavily sedated. She asked me questions about things she always knew and then said the answers were familiar. e country so lovely trees and flowers. So glad we had some nice weather to be outside but she is very, very shy, so it isn't an easy thing to convince her to get out of her room.


I'm so very sorry to hear that your mom has had a setback. It's good that you are able to spend time with her but it must also be stressful for you. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, glad Tami thought of this. Basic warning for doing so, firstly never more than 1 minute for a sock of rice as it will get too hot and burn, which is not wanted, secondly - you may have noticed a little smell the first time you did this, this goes away but you will need to replace the rice occasionally. Also handy to put a few into bed about 15 minutes before you retire and then can put to end of bed for you feet. This is also handy when you want to soften the vinyl when rooting you reborn doll head.


I will also add that it is a good idea to put a glass of water in the microwave once in a while if you keep reheating it, to replace the moisture in the rice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In a second PM, Bikerbaby mentions that Gage is with his grandmother, Mel's Mom, certainly for the weekend, because she is doing a course in London (Ontario?) won't be Britain. No mention of Greg.


I am also wrapping little Gage in comforting prayers and hugs. And Greg also, as I am sure it is very hard on him also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - I know it isn't free but do take a look at this baby sweater - there is an adult sweater to match. --- sam

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/19643-ruth-maddock-meredith-baby-cardigan-birth-age-3


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


Such good news! And so good to see your post. You continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I totally understand - Phyllis and I have an uneasy truce which unfortunately has been broken several times by me - angered by her actions. but for the most part we put up with each other. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is so heartening Sam, although moving south would entail being close again to the ex- not a pleasant prospect, for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is funny - now. I'm just dense sometimes Sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh I thought you were joking it's supposed to be queen Elizebeth
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so. Funny how she brightens up when the great grandchildren are there, especially the babies. She still enjoys her food but finds so many other things confusing. Thanks for that feedback. I will make sure and look for a project when I get off the computer. I wanted to go to a yarn shop while there but never had time to do a thing as everyone else is working and I think mom shouldn't be alone all the time just staring at the walls. If only she liked tv or anything. She finds almost everything confusing so I just sit and hold her hand or talk about memories or we just sit together. I think the knitting is the solution as it is something she has done too. I've been wanting to knit some slippers that are then felted if I can find the yarn and pattern.
> 
> Serious for DH or not, he had flowers for me and took me out to supper. Hope it's not serious but he is afraid it is, so I told him I would be there for him. It really meant a lot to him and he will be there for mom as soon as all his concerts are over.


Daralene, if your DM used to knit, take needles and yarn for a dishcloth. She may surprise you and want to try to knit again, and you will be prepared. Also, you may want to take something for yourself to knit that you don't need to pay a lot of attention to a pattern for, to make it easier for you. I am sorry to hear that your DM may have had a stroke while she was sedated. I will also add your DH to my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love it - the irs needs taken down a few taken down a few rungs. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The IRS hacking has been on the national news the last few days. I think it happened within the last few months.
> They said yesterday they think it might have originated in Russia...guess the Russian "mafia" strikes the IRS!!
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks. I will have to take a picture next time I am down of the outside. Building isn't so great but the surroundings and people are fantastic.


Sending hugs to you and your Mum and your DH. Sounds like your Mum is in a good p,ace xxxxx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Sending extra prayers Mel's way.


Add my healing thoughts and good wishes please x


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, June. Yes, I have just been busy but I will try to be less of a stranger :thumbup:


Good! We miss you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good news! He will get stronger at home. Hope his own bed is all he needs to fix the sore back and stiffness. Thank you for taking the time to pop in and update us. Prayers continue.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love it - the irs needs taken down a few taken down a few rungs. --- sam


But the problem is they get people's information!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do different materials bother his skin? --- sam



pacer said:


> I am off from work the next 3 days. I am planning a visit to a LYS in a nearby town tomorrow morning. Matthew wants me to make a pair of lion mittens for our VBS this year so I will look for yarn for that. I have invited some knitting friends to go along.
> 
> It has been fun reading today's comments, but I am too tired to think of responses tonight. I was home alone for a few hours tonight so I had a supper of some pretzels with some vegetable cream cheese dip and a glass of wine. Matthew didn't like my dinner selection for tonight so I told him left overs were in the refrigerator. Today he got his haircut and beard trimmed for the wedding and we picked out a polo shirt for him to wear to the wedding. He had to touch different shirts to see what he would tolerate next to his skin. I didn't mind. This evening I finished off a baby sweater that I have been working on this past week. Now I need to seam the sleeves and put some tie strings on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my step-dad was in hospital for 3 yrs after his stroke, we got him a TV with a VCR attached & took family videos of the kids & his nieces wedding,& other family things all on one long tape. He had the nurses put it in the machine every morning & watched it 100's of times. Maybe your mom would watch something like that?
> I hope all is well with your DH & his fears are unfounded.
> Safe travels & hope you find a good knitting project.
> Take care.


What a great idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is not good news - tons of healing energy zooming her way. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just got this from Bikerbaby101- it is not exceptionally good news.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Can you please let the tea party know that Mel is back in the hospital today with a possible second stroke. It's not good. She is still here but she is very weak.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely trip out with my friend, we visited a garden centre and I bought some pretty china, also visited their craft department. Then shared a sandwich in the cafe. Went on to a fabric shop for a browse around. Had a lively time and it was lovely to get out. Now completrly worn out, but I shall have a lazy day tomorrow, just going to the family for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my thoughts exactly. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Dammit. Hang in there, Mel. Healing thoughts at full power.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There is a London, Ontario, west of where Melody lives


Was pretty sure I had remembered it right.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have fun visiting the LYS. Lion mittens sound fun. Hmmm, wonder if I can find somefree patterns for animal mittens to make for Arianna for play. Much as I dislike making mittens. They are easy, just don't like doing them for some silly reason.
> 
> Sounds like a good dinner to me! Matthew is not alone in touching different fabrics to see if he can stand them against his skin. I am finding more and more that I am doing that with my fibromyalgia.


I'm with you on the fabrics, also have to xarefully unpick all labels that are on the inside of the clothes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued healing energy wrapping around your mother - I actually am more worried about you - you said nothing about your back - do take care of yourself daralene - sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home a few hours ago for a few days after a quick trip home to be with DH for an unexpected doctor's trip. Have compassion, will travel is my slogan. LOL
> 
> It seems mom may have had a small stroke while drugged up that wasn't noticed because of being so heavily sedated. She asked me questions about things she always knew and then said the answers were familiar. I've had precious moments styling her hair in the mornings and putting a kiss gently on her forehead. I took a bathing beauty picture of her in for her bulletin board and everyone thinks she must have been a model. I thought it would be fun to do to personalize her more so they don't just see an old lady. I did that at the hospital too. There is the sweetest young girl at the nursing home who can't talk well but meets you in the hall in her wheel chair and gets so excited when you give her hugs and a kiss. She may not be considered beautiful by our standards but that is one very beautiful person just full of love. I had mom outside a few times in her wheel chair and we took a beautiful walk to the back courtyard and sat out front on white wooden rockers. This is in the country so lovely trees and flowers. So glad we had some nice weather to be outside but she is very, very shy, so it isn't an easy thing to convince her to get out of her room.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> do different materials bother his skin? --- sam


Sam, if Matthew is anything like me, the least bit scratchy is painful. And some fabrics just feel gross! :lol: I don't even want to know what they make that kind of fabric from! Some days the softest T-shirt fabric, and even my snuggly soft alpaca shawl are painful. Think having a bad rug or road rash, and wearing clothing on top of it. OUCH. I even have M feeling fabric when he occasionally goes clothes shopping, and he even says some of the fabrics feel gross.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you on the fabrics, also have to xarefully unpick all labels that are on the inside of the clothes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sonja - I know it isn't free but do take a look at this baby sweater - there is an adult sweater to match. --- sam
> 
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/19643-ruth-maddock-meredith-baby-cardigan-birth-age-3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you Marilyn - you have been sorely missed - I hope the closing happens sooner than you thought it would - it's always difficult when working with someone's garbage - like a divorce. please come back as soon as you can. yeah for the new computer. --- sam



Railyn said:


> There are many excuses as to why I have not been on TP for awhile. The major one being that my laptop is giving me a lot of trouble. I got a new one yesterday but haven't had time to learn how to use it yet. It will be a joy to have a reliable computer.
> The closing on our house has been put off yet again. The seller is in the midst of a divorce and so things with the sale of the house need to be worked out. I am quite unhappy about it put there is nothing that I can do about it.
> DH got another check for back pay from the VA so I am now the proud owner of hearing aids. I have needed them for some time but have not had the money. Now to get used to wearing them. So far, so good.
> As for the weather, we have had rain and more rain. There is wide spread flooding but not right where we are. The ground is super wet. A couple of nights ago we had a terrible wind storm and part of the fence blew down. We are working at getting that fixed. Minor trouble where there are so many how lost their homes and even lives. I am most thankful for God's grace.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

All caught up again.

I want to remind everyone that I want to end registration for KAP on June 1. Please send me a PM or email to [email protected] if you are interested, or would like to send items for the goodie bags. It is time to start letting those who wish to make items for the bags know how many items are going to be needed. If the reminder doesn't make the summary, I will repost it later tonight. And maybe again on Saturday and Sunday! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I totally understand - Phyllis and I have an uneasy truce which unfortunately has been broken several times by me - angered by her actions. but for the most part we put up with each other.  --- sam


I can sort of handle being in the same room- but I get very fed up with his obsession these days- Cannabis is the cure-all for every ailment in his view.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful name kate - love the take on the names. --- sam



KateB said:


> I _think_ we finally have a name (and I really like it  ) ....... *Caitlin*. Her middle name will be Mairi (pronounced like Mary, but with a soft a) after her Great Grandma and that makes her initials CMB the same as mine! They said jokingly (I hope!) that they had considered a mixture of both GM's names, Marjory & Catherine, but didn't think "Margarine" was appropriate!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are wonderful Josephine - this is the first time I have seen flo - are those tiny buttons on her sweater? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few mini mes..


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Melody is on Face Book! I just sent her a PM and told her we are all praying hard for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

necessity can be a great motivator - hope dh is looking for a job. --- sam



darowil said:


> That is not good- a second is worrying. And it sounds really bad- hope it is just the wording.lHope they can find out what is going on. Worry about how they are managing as they seemed so dependent on her wage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely trip out with my friend, we visited a garden centre and I bought some pretty china, also visited their craft department. Then shared a sandwich in the cafe. Went on to a fabric shop for a browse around. Had a lively time and it was lovely to get out. Now completrly worn out, but I shall have a lazy day tomorrow, just going to the family for lunch.


Glad you had a lovely day Josephine how is your knee holding up ? 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are wonderful Josephine - this is the first time I have seen flo - are those tiny buttons on her sweater? --- sam


Thanks Sam, yes they are from dolls house accessories suppliers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey normadern - good to see you - hope you come back real soon and stay longer. -- sam



Normaedern said:


> Julie has just told me about Gagesmom. I am so sorry and send healing prayers to join all the others sent from here. I will try to keep up.!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja - I know it isn't free but do take a look at this baby sweater - there is an adult sweater to match. --- sam
> 
> https://www.patternfish.com/patterns/19643-ruth-maddock-meredith-baby-cardigan-birth-age-3


That is a lovely cardigan Sam the yoke part is beautiful . I went looking to see if it was free any where and ended up downloading another 5 patterns including this one I thought was really nice


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a lovely day Josephine how is your knee holding up ?
> Sonja


Knee isdoing great. Arms ache from using the crutches :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news agnes - tons of healing energy zooming to you to wrap you up in healing goodness. ---- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello just a quick pop in..Had the operation on my eye yesterday and home today as all seems fine, 3 lots of eye drops 4 times a day for next 4 weeks,have a bubble on bottom of eye that looks the size of a beach ball but should clear within a few days, then hopefully all back to normal catch up soon hugs and good wishes to all tc xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a lovely cardigan Sam the yoke part is beautiful . I went looking to see if it was free any where and ended up downloading another 5 patterns including this one I thought was really nice


That is pretty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darelene - how is your nephew? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I was listening on the radio to a doctor program and they were talking about headaches/migraine type and the increased possibility of stroke. I thought of Mel, not knowing she had another stroke. I also thought of my nephew who had the brain aneurysm. He suffered from horrible headaches too. So sad that these outcomes can't be prevented. Words can't suffice for what is happening with Mel and her precious family.
> 
> A huge thank you to Bikerbaby and Julie for keeping us updated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had a further PM from Nikki (Bikerbaby) perhaps a little more hopeful.

Dear Julie, I was just there about an hour ago. She is pretty weak and her speech is worse but not as bad as yesterday. She is hanging in there and yes I let her know everyone is very worried about her and wants her to get better. Hopefully they figure this out and stop these things from happening. She is walking but not very well. And she said it is very hard to move her left leg.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> necessity can be a great motivator - hope dh is looking for a job. --- sam


I know Greg was supposed to have had an interview a week or two ago. Haven't heard if he got the job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Melody is on Face Book! I just sent her a PM and told her we are all praying hard for her.


That is good to know from the message this morning I was thinking the worst 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a further PM from Nikki (Bikerbaby) perhaps a little more hopeful.
> 
> Dear Julie, I was just there about an hour ago. She is pretty weak and her speech is worse but not as bad as yesterday. She is hanging in there and yes I let her know everyone is very worried about her and wants her to get better. Hopefully they figure this out and stop these things from happening. She is walking but not very well. And she said it is very hard to move her left leg.


Thanks so much for letting us know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he will sleep better in his own bed - sending him tons of healing energy to wrap around him in healing goodness. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have my fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome for your plants. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, is good to hear you are getting some " me" time, have a great time at the yarn store.
> 
> Betty, hope the fiber fest is as great as you hope & you find some lovely yarns.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just took this photo in the garden


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Healing hugs to Mel xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just took this photo in the garden


You both do such a wonderful job creating this space, and thank you for sharing it again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we definitely need a picture of that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi . He and his girlfriend are going to a fancy dress party as Fred and Wilma
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just took this photo in the garden


Beautiful! And now I know that you are 5 hours ahead of me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purple that is a lovely photo!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't think about that and you are right - that part is not good. I'm beginning to wonder if we will ever be safe from hackers. maybe if they made the sentence stiffer they would think twice about it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> But the problem is they get people's information!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sonja - I know it isn't free but do take a look at this baby sweater - there is an adult sweater to match. --- sam
> 
> http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/19643-ruth-maddock-meredith-baby-cardigan-birth-age-3


Very cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were some tiny button holes. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, yes they are from dolls house accessories suppliers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely sweater Sonja - I love the pockets. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is a lovely cardigan Sam the yoke part is beautiful . I went looking to see if it was free any where and ended up downloading another 5 patterns including this one I thought was really nice


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much longer do you need to use them? ---- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Knee isdoing great. Arms ache from using the crutches :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> do different materials bother his skin? --- sam


It is a sensory thing for him. He doesn't wear certain fabrics due to how they feel and he won't eat certain foods due to texture in the mouth. Taste and texture and body shakes are all a part of the autism that we deal with as well as the social skills.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple that is lovely. I still want to visit Englad someday. Me relatives came from your area. 
Better go knit awhile, not getting anything accomplished today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just took this photo in the garden


Hello Josephine I need your last name Amy said to tell no letter in the box she had sealed it up already. Sorry 
Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Serious for DH or not, he had flowers for me and took me out to supper. Hope it's not serious but he is afraid it is, so I told him I would be there for him. It really meant a lot to him and he will be there for mom as soon as all his concerts are over.


I sincerely hope he is wrong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely to see Norma and Agnes back amongst us. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sam, if Matthew is anything like me, the least bit scratchy is painful. And some fabrics just feel gross! :lol: I don't even want to know what they make that kind of fabric from! Some days the softest T-shirt fabric, and even my snuggly soft alpaca shawl are painful. Think having a bad rug or road rash, and wearing clothing on top of it. OUCH. I even have M feeling fabric when he occasionally goes clothes shopping, and he even says some of the fabrics feel gross.


I can't stand some of the fabric that is used for women's clothing. Fortunately the fabrics don't cause pain for Matthew. It is more a sensitivity issue to different fabrics. It is something that we can deal with and find him clothes that he is comfortable wearing. It does mean that he has to shop with me and that can be trying since there are "people" in the store. He really groans if someone has a crying child or a child running around in the store. Crowded stores bother him as well. Fortunately he felt like he was with family at KAP or that would have been difficult for him as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> how much longer do you need to use them? ---- sam


I can walk om around the house without them, usually jhst one if I am doing short walks, but it's schoool holuday this week so there were lots of kids around so i felt safer with 2. Proably need one for a couple of more weeks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> lovely name Caitlin Mairi.....I agree "Margarine" woud not do....of course s a nickname...butterball...LOL....just being silly.


Love it, "my little butterball!! ":lol: You may have started something here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So pleased to hear it! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Josephine I need your last name Amy said to tell no letter in the box she had sealed it up already. Sorry
> Hugs


Hi Caren, will pm it to you. Xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we definitely need a picture of that. --- sam


Me to Sam .no doubt he will send me one on my phone which for some reason won't share with the iPad only when it wants Am I the only one with an awkward phone . I deliberately took some pictures on my phone of the wedding to share with you all and I just can't get the phone to give them up 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Purple that is lovely. I still want to visit Englad someday. Me relatives came from your area.
> Better go knit awhile, not getting anything accomplished today.


Let me know when you are coming. This is a lovely part of the UK X


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Julie for the latest update on Mel. She is in my prayers and thoughts, as are all with problem of any kind. Val h been moved to rehab but with her normally tiny appetite anyway she is finding hospital"food" difficult to eat. Until she is eating she won't be able to go home.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I can't stand some of the fabric that is used for women's clothing. Fortunately the fabrics don't cause pain for Matthew. It is more a sensitivity issue to different fabrics. It is something that we can deal with and find him clothes that he is comfortable wearing. It does mean that he has to shop with me and that can be trying since there are "people" in the store. He really groans if someone has a crying child or a child running around in the store. Crowded stores bother him as well. Fortunately he felt like he was with family at KAP or that would have been difficult for him as well.


He was absolutely brilliant at the KAP x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, lovely garden photo. What is the pretty reddish tree? Glad you had a nice outing with your friend.

Sonja, very cute sweater

Kate, I have a feeling if Caitlin is chubby in a few months she will be called Butterball occasionally.

There were a few plants in the garden tipped over even under the blankets but fortunately the covering saved a lot.
I finished up my latest painting project this morning. Not sure what's on the agenda for this afternoon, still holding down the couch while I have my tea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie for the latest update on Mel. She is in my prayers and thoughts, as are all with problem of any kind. Val h been moved to rehab but with her normally tiny appetite anyway she is finding hospital"food" difficult to eat. Until she is eating she won't be able to go home.


I do hope that does not take too long! I was very glad Nikki (Bikerbaby) contacted me- I had mean't to PM her any way, because we had heard so little for so long.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a sensory thing for him. He doesn't wear certain fabrics due to how they feel and he won't eat certain foods due to texture in the mouth. Taste and texture and body shakes are all a part of the autism that we deal with as well as the social skills.


I have the same issues--there are foods I absolutely cannot eat because of texture, and I'm very picky about my clothes. Even the bed sheets have to have a certain feel to them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just took this photo in the garden


Your garden is lovely any time of day or early evening!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Your garden is lovely any time of day or early evening!
> Junek


I think so to Josephine it looks very peaceful 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is something to make you all laugh , chuckle or giggle 
My first holy communion can't believe it's in black and white must be an arty thing I'm not that old . On a visit to England sat next to my big brother who died a year ago this weekend and as a teenager with one of my nephews 
Second lot in Sweden me doing the horrible eighties look , me not looking when little brother wants to take a picture and me husband and 2 older sons with my little brother his partner and daughter , laugh away


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another great gardening idea. oh gwen---- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/pallet-planters


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


 That truly was a wonderful day . You must be so proud of Mathew and he must be proud of himself . To be earning his own money doing something he obviously loves doing is a wonderful achievement 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


Well done Matthew and well deserved! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry I'm a little late - had to redo the date - need to pm admin and ask them to delete the one with the wrong date. I need to proofread before hitting send. anyhow - here I am waiting for you. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340367-1.html#7404838


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I can't stand some of the fabric that is used for women's clothing. Fortunately the fabrics don't cause pain for Matthew. It is more a sensitivity issue to different fabrics. It is something that we can deal with and find him clothes that he is comfortable wearing. It does mean that he has to shop with me and that can be trying since there are "people" in the store. He really groans if someone has a crying child or a child running around in the store. Crowded stores bother him as well. Fortunately he felt like he was with family at KAP or that would have been difficult for him as well.


I am so glad that Matthew felt so comfortable with us last year, and am very happy that he wants to come back this year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me to Sam .no doubt he will send me one on my phone which for some reason won't share with the iPad only when it wants Am I the only one with an awkward phone . I deliberately took some pictures on my phone of the wedding to share with you all and I just can't get the phone to give them up
> Sonja


Sonja, what phone do you have? If you have an I-phone, you can just log into KP and go to Swaps in the main forum page to find the TP, then do a quote reply to someone (you can delete all of the quote if you want/need to), then click browse, just like you would if you were on the Ipad to upload the photo to KP. Or, email the photos to yourself, then save them to the Ipad, and post as usual. That is how I do it anyway! We would love to see some photos of the wedding, and you, if you are able/willing to share.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a great day mary - and cudos to Mathew for getting a "dealer" for his cards. sounds like everyone had a great day. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Julie for the latest update on Mel. She is in my prayers and thoughts, as are all with problem of any kind. Val h been moved to rehab but with her normally tiny appetite anyway she is finding hospital"food" difficult to eat. Until she is eating she won't be able to go home.


I will continue to keep Val in my prayers. Hopefully, with the incentive to eat being that she gets to go home, she will be able to eat as much as they want her to before releasing her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the same issues--there are foods I absolutely cannot eat because of texture, and I'm very picky about my clothes. Even the bed sheets have to have a certain feel to them.


Yep. Shrimp. I do ok with the flavor of shrimp, but the texture is something else!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all laugh , chuckle or giggle
> My first holy communion can't believe it's in black and white must be an arty thing I'm not that old . On a visit to England sat next to my big brother who died a year ago this weekend and as a teenager with one of my nephews
> Second lot in Sweden me doing the horrible eighties look , me not looking when little brother wants to take a picture and me husband and 2 older sons with my little brother his partner and daughter , laugh away


No laughing, just smiles because I love seeing these kind of photos! Hmm. I KNOW there are photos of me in black and white, and I know how old I am, so unless you are a lot younger than I am, there are photos of you in black and white also! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, those photos look like happy memories.Good to have.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, I am pleased you had such a lovely day with, Matthew. I like his fast in yarns :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


It sounds like you had a wonderful day together. What a wonderful thing for Matthew to have his cards on consignment! I knew his cards were worth much more than he usually sells them for! I am sure that there will be many sold. Yes, good yarn is much cheaper than electronics! :-D You both deserved the ice cream for dessert. I am sure Matthew was exhausted after his big day, especially the shock of how much the shop owner felt his cards were worth. No wonder he slept on the way home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> No laughing, just smiles because I love seeing these kind of photos! Hmm. I KNOW there are photos of me in black and white, and I know how old I am, so unless you are a lot younger than I am, there are photos of you in black and white also! :lol:


I'm the same age as you I think if I remember rightly 56 
I was looking for a photo album when I saw these and decided to show them to hopefully give at least a little smile 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done with the salesmanship, Matthew. To get products taken on by a store is difficult. You deserve the ice cream sundae.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the same age as you I think if I remember rightly 56
> I was looking for a photo album when I saw these and decided to show them to hopefully give at least a little smile
> Sonja


Yes, we are the same age! Some days I don't feel it, others, I wonder if I am not many years older! Today feels just right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we are the same age! Some days I don't feel it, others, I wonder if I am not many years older! Today feels just right.


I know exactly What you mean


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness. Hope he regains his strength quickly and tht test results were good.



jheiens said:


> Don is home and much improved.Still rather weak and had a couple of bad incidents with the bed at the hospital which have left him very stiiff and with a sore back. More later.
> 
> Thanks for prayers and wishes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DD's good friend is going/coming to Oxford in the fall for her study abroad program. DD hopes to do her study abroad next spring and I'm so hoping it also is at Oxford. If she does I will be getting in touc with you.


PurpleFi said:


> Let me know when you are coming. This is a lovely part of the UK X


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all laugh , chuckle or giggle
> My first holy communion can't believe it's in black and white must be an arty thing I'm not that old . On a visit to England sat next to my big brother who died a year ago this weekend and as a teenager with one of my nephews
> Second lot in Sweden me doing the horrible eighties look , me not looking when little brother wants to take a picture and me husband and 2 older sons with my little brother his partner and daughter , laugh away


Thank you for sharing these, Sonja. I'm not laughing- you are fortunate to have them, I have hardly any from my early years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the pictures!


Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all laugh , chuckle or giggle
> My first holy communion can't believe it's in black and white must be an arty thing I'm not that old . On a visit to England sat next to my big brother who died a year ago this weekend and as a teenager with one of my nephews
> Second lot in Sweden me doing the horrible eighties look , me not looking when little brother wants to take a picture and me husband and 2 older sons with my little brother his partner and daughter , laugh away


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fantastic news! Now he MUST admit to being an artist! Kudos to Matthew!


pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for sharing these, Sonja. I'm not laughing- you are fortunate to have them, I have hardly any from my early years.


I thought they would give everyone a smile . I don't have as many as I should as my dad always had his camera there snapping away but I don't know we're they all went 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought they would give everyone a smile . I don't have as many as I should as my dad always had his camera there snapping away but I don't know we're they all went
> Sonja


 :thumbup: That is a pity- my dad left lots of photos with people we did not recognise- we ended up dumping a lot.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is something to make you all laugh , chuckle or giggle
> My first holy communion can't believe it's in black and white must be an arty thing I'm not that old . On a visit to England sat next to my big brother who died a year ago this weekend and as a teenager with one of my nephews
> Second lot in Sweden me doing the horrible eighties look , me not looking when little brother wants to take a picture and me husband and 2 older sons with my little brother his partner and daughter , laugh away


Thanks, Sonja....I loved seeing these!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Sonja....I loved seeing these!
> Junek


You are welcome june


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


What a wonderful day for Matthew and for you. I'm not surprised the shop owner wants to sell his cards. 
I know you're so proud of him!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!

Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.

Love you all.

Mel

Just opened this note as I sat down to tell you all of the Fiber Fest. It was Heaven. I have never felt so many soft fibers in my life and bought bought bought. I even found my Chiagoo Magic Loop in the Size 0 and the Chiagoo 9" in the 0. I am going to try and make my next sock foot with the zero and go up in size for the leg and cuff. I bought Jim a pair of socks. Didn't notice they were boot socks until later. I hope he will try them though on Sundays. I got some safety pins without the coil, one pack of stitch markers (not the handmade kind like Jillyrich sells), a scarf ring, and three patterns. Then I treated my neighbor and friend to lunch and brought Mexicn home to Jim.
Bea (My neighbor said we would just have to go to Yazoo City Yarn Store, so I will save my next months allowance and birthday money for that...HE HE. I really had a good day. Now I am looking at all my loot and trying to decide which pair of socks I will start next. I am still working on some I had going...Now I am just dying to start a pair from this luscious yarn I bought. I will use these yarns for me and the more inexpensive yarns for my family as I know they won't take care of them properly. Is that ugly?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you had such a great day out, Betty. Using the best yarn for yourself is a great idea if others don't appreciate it enough to care for it Properly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Nothing ugly about it at all. You were gifted money to spend on yourself!!!! If you want lovely socks to wear, then do it as a gift from others was meant to be.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had a great time & gt some lovely yarn. Of course you should save the best for you, the money was a gift for you to buy something for yourself.



Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: That is a pity- my dad left lots of photos with people we did not recognise- we ended up dumping a lot.


My aunt's father always took tons of photos for every holiday, reunion, and picnic. I don't know where they all ended up. I don't know if my cousins have any of them or not. Maybe one day I will ask what happened to them all. For now, I have a huge plastic tub from my Mom's to sort thru. I know there will be a lot I have no idea who is in them, as DB told me that when they sorted them all, if he didn't know who was in them, I got them! We each of the 3 of us ended up with the same size tub, plus I got a small box extra that wouldn't fit in the tub. At this point, I don't even want to open the lid, as I will be buried in photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My aunt's father always took tons of photos for every holiday, reunion, and picnic. I don't know where they all ended up. I don't know if my cousins have any of them or not. Maybe one day I will ask what happened to them all. For now, I have a huge plastic tub from my Mom's to sort thru. I know there will be a lot I have no idea who is in them, as DB told me that when they sorted them all, if he didn't know who was in them, I got them! We each of the 3 of us ended up with the same size tub, plus I got a small box extra that wouldn't fit in the tub. At this point, I don't even want to open the lid, as I will be buried in photos!


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had a wonderful day at the fiber fest! You are not alone in using the less expensive yarn for family socks, and keeping the more expensive yarn for your socks. I do it too. Now go rest your leg, while you drool over your purchases for the day, and remember how much fun you had! You deserve it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio wrote:
My aunt's father always took tons of photos for every holiday, reunion, and picnic. I don't know where they all ended up. I don't know if my cousins have any of them or not. Maybe one day I will ask what happened to them all. For now, I have a huge plastic tub from my Mom's to sort thru. I know there will be a lot I have no idea who is in them, as DB told me that when they sorted them all, if he didn't know who was in them, I got them! We each of the 3 of us ended up with the same size tub, plus I got a small box extra that wouldn't fit in the tub. At this point, I don't even want to open the lid, as I will be buried in photos!



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


When my aunt was still alive, she knew where most of them were, in storage at her sister's, where she wasn't physically able to access them. One of these days I will ask about them. In the mean time, I have plenty to scan into the computer! Just as soon as I figure out how to document each photo at the same time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: That is a pity- my dad left lots of photos with people we did not recognise- we ended up dumping a lot.


When my mom was sick, we were looking at photos one time & I got out the old albums & put names on all that she knew. We did this because mom had a book from her mom with many old photos with no names & no one knew who they were.

I find that since my photos are now on computer they aren't labelled like the. old photos


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was sick, we were looking at photos one time & I got out the old albums & put names on all that she knew. We did this because mom had a book from her mom with many old photos with no names & no one knew who they were.
> 
> I find that since my photos are now on computer they aren't labelled like the. old photos


That can be a problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was sick, we were looking at photos one time & I got out the old albums & put names on all that she knew. We did this because mom had a book from her mom with many old photos with no names & no one knew who they were.
> 
> I find that since my photos are now on computer they aren't labelled like the. old photos


Mine either, and we need to find a way to do that. I might be able to do it in Picasa when I download it again. There has to be a way to document in the file the names and occasion without it making the file name to large to save. I just haven't taken the time to figure it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When my mom was sick, we were looking at photos one time & I got out the old albums & put names on all that she knew. We did this because mom had a book from her mom with many old photos with no names & no one knew who they were.
> 
> I find that since my photos are now on computer they aren't labelled like the. old photos


All my pictures are in albums and I have wrote a little note under each one every time I put one in 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All my pictures are in albums and I have wrote a little note under each one every time I put one in
> Sonja


how very disciplined of you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Glad you had such a great day out, Betty. Using the best yarn for yourself is a great idea if others don't appreciate it enough to care for it Properly.


Great day out Betty well done 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> how very disciplined of you!


Not really I just learned from my dads old albums were nobody knew who they were so decided to do it that way 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> how very disciplined of you!


Not really I just learned from my dads old albums were nobody knew who they were so decided to do it that way 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not really I just learned from my dads old albums were nobody knew who they were so decided to do it that way
> Sonja


I've been meaning to for years, never got far with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, after years of telling them where things could be found, I finally started asking them if I found said item right where I said it was, could I smack them. They looked a little harder! I do have cluttered counters, but if I knew where it was,and they were told to look under something, I got tired of having to go get the item for them.


Maybe you should have said you would look for but that then it was yours if you found it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think I saw Jinx on face book a day or two ago. I didn't see any posts from her, but saw that she was on. I don't know about the rest of them. Pammie may be busy with the end of the school year.


I often see games that Jinx is playing on Facebook so I know she's around but nothing more. Think she'd geton well with MAryanne it's not unusual fo rme to have a game pop up that bith have played.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a lovely cardigan Sam the yoke part is beautiful . I went looking to see if it was free any where and ended up downloading another 5 patterns including this one I thought was really nice


That is really nice you are right- was this free? And do you have a link for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a sensory thing for him. He doesn't wear certain fabrics due to how they feel and he won't eat certain foods due to texture in the mouth. Taste and texture and body shakes are all a part of the autism that we deal with as well as the social skills.


MAryanne hates having her back touched and won't eat some foods becuase of the texture. Chick peas are her worst hate. Some like kidney beans she just swallows whole, but something about chick peas won't even let her do that. WHy she can swallow the larger kidney beans but not chick peas I don't understand. Doesn't have problems with what she wears though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me to Sam .no doubt he will send me one on my phone which for some reason won't share with the iPad only when it wants Am I the only one with an awkward phone . I deliberately took some pictures on my phone of the wedding to share with you all and I just can't get the phone to give them up
> Sonja


Can you post them from the phone? Or message them to yourself and then post them that way?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I had a wonderful outing today with another knitting friend from our church. We drove separately, which meant we could hang out in the small town and enjoy it longer. The lady at the yarn store immediately remembered Matthew from last fall. He showed her what he was drawing currently and she asked him to bring in his cards from the car. She fell in love with his cards and told us she was taking him across the road to another shop owner. She eventually returned without Matthew and told us that the owner of the other store would walk him back across the street when she was done doing business with Matthew. She made arrangements with Matthew to sell his cards in her store on consignment. They would sell for $3 a piece and she gets a percent of the sales. He was shocked to hear her suggest that price, but it willing to give it a try. Hurray for Matthew. The ladies sensed that it was best to take care of Matthew until he returned to me. I selected an inexpensive skein of acrylic yarn for a pair of lion mittens that Matthew wants me to make. Matthew fell in love with some alpaca yarn from a nearby alpaca farm. I bought the yarn that Matthew fell in love with. He sure has a liking for good yarns. It is still cheaper than buying electronics though. We ate lunch at a local diner and then Matthew had to walk to the local ice cream shop where he bought both of us a sundae. He slept on the way home. The shop owner even gave Matthew a hug before he left the store. Such a lovely day.


What a lovley day- and how good to get another outlet for his cards.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry I'm a little late - had to redo the date - need to pm admin and ask them to delete the one with the wrong date. I need to proofread before hitting send. anyhow - here I am waiting for you. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-340367-1.html#7404838


Sam when you start a topic up above the bookmark button is a edit title (or similar) button so you can change the date etc. It hasn't always been there.
Thats smart- now I won't have to hunt for your link! It's right here for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That is really nice you are right- was this free? And do you have a link for it.


If you mean the white cardigan yes it's a free pattern and the link is 
http://www.loveknitting.com/simple-cardi-pattern-by-hanna-maciejewska

The site is one were you have to log into to get the pattern i think 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we are the same age! Some days I don't feel it, others, I wonder if I am not many years older! Today feels just right.


Same here- I was going to say I was 2 years older but I had a birthday last month din't I?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Can you post them from the phone? Or message them to yourself and then post them that way?


Tried sending them to myself didn't work . Son is going to sort it out for me when he finishes his coursework 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello again I am back in the hospital. I went to the hospital in Fergus. Told them I thought I was having another stroke. So here I am back in Guelph General Hospital AGAIN!!!!!!
> 
> Can you pass this on to kp tonight and let them know I am ok and brought my knitting. Lol. Be in touch as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


Thats an even more encouraging message from Melody then the last from Julie.
So glad you had a wonderful day- I was so hoping it wouldn't be a let down for you you were so excited. 
And no keeping the expensive yarn for you is not ugly. The club yarn I always use for me- it's my Christmas present so I keep it. The money was your money so you do what you want with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you mean the white cardigan yes it's a free pattern and the link is
> http://www.loveknitting.com/simple-cardi-pattern-by-hanna-maciejewska
> 
> The site is one were you have to log into to get the pattern i think
> Sonja


Sorry! We can't find the page you're looking for. The sheep must have been munching on our cables again.

I will go and see if it works later or something but I did love this message! Or even the name of the cardigan might help if they can't sort the sheep out (yes it was the white one).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sorry! We can't find the page you're looking for. The sheep must have been munching on our cables again.
> 
> I will go and see if it works later or something but I did love this message! Or even the name of the cardigan might help if they can't sort the sheep out (yes it was the white one).


It was a nice fun message . If you go to love knitting.com it's under free cardigan patterns 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I often see games that Jinx is playing on Facebook so I know she's around but nothing more. Think she'd geton well with MAryanne it's not unusual fo rme to have a game pop up that bith have played.


Yes, Jynx finds the games on Facebook as mindless brain and time fillers to ease thee day to day worries and pressures. She recently organized a large birthday party for her Mom where all the family was there -- she rented out a suite at the baseball game.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorry! We can't find the page you're looking for. The sheep must have been munching on our cables again.
> 
> I will go and see if it works later or something but I did love this message! Or even the name of the cardigan might help if they can't sort the sheep out (yes it was the white one).


I clicked on the link and got the same message - but then I logged in and then did a search on "simple cardi" and it came right up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was a nice fun message . If you go to love knitting.com it's under free cardigan patterns
> Sonja


It clearly doesn't like me- stillcan't find it. Maybe it's telling to stop being stupid-that I have far too many things on the go and when I am going to get it done. After all David has asked me for a couple of things and I am a few commision items I need to finsih and a baby to start knitting for. And lots of other things I would like to do as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All my pictures are in albums and I have wrote a little note under each one every time I put one in
> Sonja


You are a better woman than me
:lol: I always have good intentions but just don't get to it. I made copies of a bunch of old family pictures to make an album for each son about my family but haven't got it done. 
DH uncle made a family history book tracing their roots back to the 1600's


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a better woman than me
> :lol: I always have good intentions but just don't get to it. I made copies of a bunch of old family pictures to make an album for each son about my family but haven't got it done.
> DH uncle made a family history book tracing their roots back to the 1600's


Yes but I have only been knitting for just over a year . Before that I had plenty of spare time on a winters evening especially as I don't really watch much TV either😄
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you should have said you would look for but that then it was yours if you found it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here- I was going to say I was 2 years older but I had a birthday last month din't I?


  :thumbup:


----------

